# The Windows 8 Thread



## Sujeet (May 30, 2012)

The Next "Big Thing" in Windows Line Up of OS is Here-Windows 8.

Windows 8

Microsoft is calling it as a rebirth of their Existence, with inception of Windows 8.

Windows 8 is first Windows OS which has been designed to run on both ARM and X86 Machines.
*
Windows-On-Arm aka Windows RT* is meant for Low Power and Portable devices like Tablets, Netbooks and Tablet-Netbook/Notebook Hybrids.

Windows 8 major Attraction is the Simple and intuitive Metro UI with hosts of Live Functionality like those of Tiles on Windows Phone.

*Release Versions*


> The _Developer Preview_ was released on September 13 2011.
> It was targeted at Developer Audience and comes bundled with all essential Tools read 'Microsoft Windows SDK', to build and Test the Metro Style Live Apps for Upcoming Windows 8.
> 
> The _Consumer Preview _was released on 29 February 2012.
> ...


*Minimum System requirements*


> 1 GHz or faster 32-bit (x86) or 64-bit (x64) processor
> 
> 1 GB RAM (32-bit) or 2 GB RAM (64-bit)
> 
> ...



Windows 8 wont require hardware higher than Windows 7.
*
Installation.*


> Grab The Consumer Preview ISO from *Here.*
> 
> Grab The Windows USB DVD/ISO Tool From *Here.*
> 
> ...




*Watch-Links.*


> Official Windows 8 Twitter Stream.
> 
> Neowin -Windows 8 Channel
> 
> Addictivetips-Windows 8 Covergae.





*Further Reading*


> Here’s a list of 300+ Windows 8 features that Microsoft didn’t show | WinRumors
> 
> 10 Key Features in Windows 8: Tablets, Touch and More



*Use This Thread for any further Discussion/Feedback associated with Windows 8.*


----------



## audiophilic (May 30, 2012)

*re: Windows 8 Thread.*

I think the only downside to w8 may be the ugly looking interface. Other than that, it sounds and look great


----------



## Sujeet (May 30, 2012)

*re: Windows 8 Thread.*

^^Windows 8 RT -on Tablet wont even feature WindowsAERO Interface due to performance and battery concerns.
Thats called icing on the cake.!


----------



## ico (May 30, 2012)

*Re: Windows 8 Thread.*

Windows 8 sucks as of now.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 30, 2012)

*Re: Windows 8 Thread.*

Windows 8 is not that bad, it does need to improve. I would disagree big time that it sucks


----------



## noob (May 30, 2012)

*Re: Windows 8 Thread.*



ico said:


> Windows 8 sucks as of now.



I second this. esp the start screen. rest is same as windows 7.


----------



## pranav0091 (May 30, 2012)

*Re: Windows 8 Thread.*

I'd disagree that W8 sucks. But truth be told its hardly revolutionary like MS claims it is. Its mainly just the integration of their metro styling over the current W7.

Personally i found the metro to be a bit of a bother to use on a laptop. And the faster bootup is, i believe, due to a kind of hibernation. There is no real reason to switch to W8 for normal windows users as I see it. There is nothing revolutionary.


----------



## noob (May 30, 2012)

*Re: Windows 8 Thread.*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Windows 8 is not that bad, it does need to improve. I would disagree big time that it sucks



Any reason why a normal user should upgrade to win8 ?


----------



## masterkd (May 30, 2012)

*Re: Windows 8 Thread.*



Sujeet said:


> ^^Windows 8 RT -on Tablet wont even feature WindowsAERO Interface due to performance and battery concerns.
> Thats called icing on the cake.!



Not only in Win 8 RT..Aero will not be there in any version of Windows 8 final release!!


----------



## noob (May 30, 2012)

*Re: Windows 8 Thread.*

We are going back to windows 95


----------



## thetechfreak (May 30, 2012)

*Re: Windows 8 Thread.*

I wont upgrade to Win 8 when it comes out. There is a huge probability it might fail like Vista. 
Windows on a Tab? If one sees a BSOD somehow, things will turn ugly


----------



## Vyom (May 30, 2012)

*Re: Windows 8 Thread.*

Yeah. It's right. As long as Microsoft doesn't give back our beloved "Start Menu" how the heck do we "Start" anything! 

btw, here's a screencast I made when I installed Windows 8 on my Pen 4 
Just putting here for the reference! 

[YOUTUBE]LZMQIVPntgE[/YOUTUBE]



ico said:


> Windows 8 sucks as of now.



Gimme a break! For you Windows X sucks. Where X is *any *integer! 
Am I right? Or, am I right?



noob said:


> Any reason why a normal user should upgrade to win8 ?



Yeah. If he wants to be a douche!  Kidding. If he has a touch screen, then he may try. (... try it to have a pain in his arm ).


----------



## Sujeet (May 30, 2012)

*Re: Windows 8 Thread.*



masterkd said:


> Not only in Win 8 RT..Aero will not be there in any version of Windows 8 final release!!



Windows Aero As We Know Now in Windows 7/Vista=
Aero Flip+Aero Snap+Aero Transparent UI+Enhanced Taskabr+AeroSneek.

Windows Aero  Metro UI as we will see in Windows 8 X86
*Windows Charms*+*Windows SideSnap*+Transparency.

Anyway Dated Aero is almost Dead now.

Metro UI is the Name Game now.

BTW Take a look at Windows 8 Lock Screen and Picture Lock.

*cloud.addictivetips.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/lock-screen-1.jpg

*cloud.addictivetips.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/control-panel-lockscreen.jpg

Lock Screen is Ideal One IMO for Tabs.



Vyom said:


> *
> Gimme a break! For you Windows X sucks. Where X is any integer!
> Am I right? Or, am I right?*
> 
> ...


----------



## tarey_g (May 30, 2012)

*Re: Windows 8 Thread.*

Worst part is that Win 8 will son be forced on new laptops, and you wont have option. That's how they are going to sell it.


----------



## Sujeet (May 30, 2012)

*Re: Windows 8 Thread.*



tarey_g said:


> Worst part is that Win 8 will son be forced on new laptops, and you wont have option. That's how they are going to sell it.



Thats how *they* always sell it.

BTW a new league of Windows Tab is all set to come up.

Anyone Following Leaked Windows 8 Dell Tab?????


BTW MS has suspended Zune Branded Services and It will Be Re-equiped with XBOx ENTERTAINMENT Tag.

Earlier MS announced that Windows Live Name will be defunct soon and its Live and Cloud Services will be Unified for seamless Access and Connectivity across Windows Platform-Desktop Windows 7/8 + Windows Phone+ Cloud Services like Skydrive,Skype etc.


----------



## noob (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Windows 8 Thread.*

I don't see why business entities will upgrade to Windows 8 (on PC) or why even they would buy a Windows Tablets (WOA) esp when windows 7 was released in 2009 and now in 2013 windows 8 might go gold...  Even as a home user , i wont purchase a brand new OS once again. 

Also WOA wont run your normal x86 apps. 



*www.thumpweb.com/Z1/img/aolmetro11.jpg


----------



## Sujeet (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Windows 8 Thread.*



noob said:


> I don't see why business entities will upgrade to Windows 8 (on PC) or why even they would buy a Windows Tablets (WOA) esp when windows 7 was released in 2009 and now in 2013 windows 8 might go gold...  Even as a home user , i wont purchase a brand new OS once again.
> 
> Also WOA wont run your normal x86 apps.
> 
> ...



"The distinction between the past, present and future is only a stubbornly persistent illusion."

----*Albert Einstein*



noob said:


> *Also WOA wont run your normal x86 apps. *


Thats Obvious Stuff IMO.
Did anyone expect to run X86 Apps on ARM as it is.!!?


----------



## rider (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Windows 8 Thread.*

@sujeet what is different in the Windows USB DVD/ISO Tool ?
I have an old core2duo desktop with windows7 home premium installed and I want to enjoy the new windows 8 in that, but there is no dvd writer in working condition and I have 4GB pendrive. How to do this?


----------



## Minion (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Windows 8 Thread.*

windows 7 is more than enough windows 8 will be epic fail just like windows vista no body will ever need any more than win 7... mobile,table like interface is ugly.


----------



## Alok (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Windows 8 Thread.*

@rider as he explained you can install it via your usb drive. Download iso and use usb tool.


As for my opinion about win8, i don't like it due to bad interface with mouse. It seems a touch mobile os.


----------



## Minion (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Windows 8 Thread.*

microsoft should allow people some time to upgrade not that they goes on releasing new os every 2 yrs.


----------



## noob (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Windows 8 Thread.*



Sujeet said:


> "The distinction between the past, present and future is only a stubbornly persistent illusion."
> 
> ----*Albert Einstein*


Similarly when you see use of geometric shapes in any other OS ( be it Apple or Android or anything else) one should not comment "Metro UI rip-off"


----------



## Sujeet (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Windows 8 Thread.*



rider said:


> @sujeet what is different in the Windows USB DVD/ISO Tool ?
> I have an old core2duo desktop with windows7 home premium installed and I want to enjoy the new windows 8 in that, but there is no dvd writer in working condition and I have 4GB pendrive. How to do this?



Just Download The Tool from Link Provided and the iso.Write ISO to Your Pen-drive AND BOOT FROM IT.

There is nothing special about MS USB tool other than it being straightforward and compatible with Windows ISOs.



noob said:


> Similarly when you see use of geometric shapes in any other OS ( be it Apple or Android or anything else) one should not comment "Metro UI rip-off"



Agreed.



Minion said:


> windows 7 is more than enough windows 8 will be epic fail just like windows vista no body will ever need any more than win 7... mobile,table like interface is ugly.



I thought same about Windows 7 while riding on XP Goodness upto 2010.

But XP-->Windows 7 is a completely different story.


----------



## masterkd (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Windows 8 Thread.*



tarey_g said:


> Worst part is that Win 8 will son be forced on new laptops, and you wont have option. That's how they are going to sell it.



get notebooks/netbooks with linux..that's much better anyway than windows 8..moreover that'll save a whole lot of money as well!!


----------



## Sujeet (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Windows 8 Thread.*



masterkd said:


> get notebooks/netbooks with linux..that's much better anyway than windows 8..moreover that'll save a whole lot of money as well!!


You Dont Get Option of OS on Notebook these days...
Most of them come bundled with Windows OS.


----------



## tarey_g (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Windows 8 Thread.*



Sujeet said:


> You Dont Get Option of OS on Notebook these days...
> Most of them come bundled with Windows OS.



+1. That's why I still have a desktop  
(ok that's not the reason, its because I am a PC gamer )


----------



## Minion (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Windows 8 Thread.*



Sujeet said:


> I thought same about Windows 7 while riding on XP Goodness upto 2010.
> 
> But XP-->Windows 7 is a completely different story.



Yeah but from windows 7 -->windows 8 

what are advantage of win 8 over win 7 could you tell me ?do we really need this?
I guess not many but it was different story with win xp and win 7


----------



## noob (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Windows 8 Thread.*

XP came in 2001 and Windows 7 in 2009....and such upgrade is justified...but windows  7 to 8 ? NO WAY. It is just MS way to mint more $$$


----------



## Sujeet (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Windows 8 Thread.*



noob said:


> XP came in 2001 and Windows 7 in 2009....and such upgrade is justified...but windows  7 to 8 ? NO WAY. It is just MS way to mint more $$$



err..
In that Regards Upgrade from Windows Vista to Windows 7 was much more JUSTIFIED Than from Windows XP.

Its not about how frequently the OS is being Updated,its about the Essential Features that are on offer.


1.
Metro Apps are targeted at Removing necessary Clutter created by Widgets/Gadgets and Small Apps on Windows for Nity Tasks Like Mail/Weather/Cloud Service Notification etc etc.
Also it promises of STREAMLINING the handy and repetitive tasks associated with Windows Management settings ,Control Panel Tweaking etc.

Metro Apps written in HTML5 will be LIGHTER on system and will accomplish the general tasks in much neater and Quicker Way.

As of Now Metro UI is better Optimized for Touch rather than Mouse Controls.

2.
Windows Store.
The prospective of it for developers is promising as it will be Mainstream Platform for Big and Small Developers to distribute their Windows associated content to the End-User.
The presence of Windows Store is of greater good of Windows RT users and Windows Metro App developers since its the Prime focus of Windows 8 Project.The Store is less of a App-Store of Mega Software Like Photo-shop etc and More of App Hub for Metro based Content for Tabs and Mobile Devcie Users.


3.
The Integration of services Skype and *Windows live*(will be rebranded soon)*Skydrive*,*Xbox* into Windows 8 will provide Unified Entertainment and Communication Platform.This is what The Windows and Microsoft Product users always wanted but never Demanded.

Here is a note from Microsoft Blog on how TIGHT AND UNIVERSAL these Integration will be within new Windows 8 :


> SkyDrive for Windows desktop will power a cool new feature … Right from the Photos app in Windows 8, you can fetch photos stored on your other PCs that have SkyDrive installed – no matter where you are or how many terabytes of photos you have stored on the PC you are accessing. We’ll have more to say about this shortly, so stay tuned.



4.The small but highly Productive additions like Windows Ribbon Interface in Explorer,Improved Windows Copy-Paste Features,ISO Mounting Integration providing seamless access to ISOs on Drive,Efficient Side Snap Multi-Tasking providing functionality somewhat similar to that of Multitasking on ICS,Better Windows Task Mangaer,Native USB 3.0 support,Windows Picture Lock etc etc and hundred more Productive additions.

Those speculating it to be a napster like Vista which was a resource hog in first Place and required a Major Overhaul of System,Window 8 is no more hardware hungry than what Windows 7 is.

DirectX 11.1 will be there but saying sorry to most Glaring Gamer eyes will be ok ,since This version Upgrade is nothing more than slight polishing of DirectX 11 with some performance Improvement.


----------



## kisame (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Windows 8 Thread.*

But why doesn't Microsoft understands that my desktop/laptop is not a tablet????
My money won't go to microsoft for this POS.
(Well it never did.Been pirating windows since 2008


----------



## Sujeet (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Windows 8 Thread.*



kisame said:


> But why doesn't Microsoft understands that my desktop/laptop is not a tablet????
> My money won't go to microsoft for this POS.
> (Well it never did.Been pirating windows since 2008



Just one POA-Never come in the radius of this thread:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/fight-club/157483-refusal-pay-apps-software.html
Some Big Time Pirate Haters(Hunters) here.


----------



## kisame (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: Windows 8 Thread.*

Windows 8 Release preview released.Ge it here.
Windows 8 Release Preview


----------



## Sujeet (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: Windows 8 Thread.*

Links Updated.

Release Preview Available Now.!


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: Windows 8 Thread.*

Most probably will skip Windows 8 (atleast for PCs, let's see what the tablets have to offer)


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: Windows 8 Thread.*

Download Windows 8 Release Preview

Release Preview.

edit: didnt see this was already posted. posted via first page from mobile hence....


----------



## kisame (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: Windows 8 Thread.*



Sujeet said:


> Just one POA-Never come in the radius of this thread:
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/fight-club/157483-refusal-pay-apps-software.html
> Some Big Time Pirate Haters(Hunters) here.



Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Sujeet (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: Windows 8 Thread.*

Those who are feeling too nostalgic about Windows Start Button in Windows 8,

Despite the Microsoft Press release stating that they are doing there best to kill the LEGACY CODE in Windows 8 to make all kinds of Hack to bring back Start Button Useless and that Release Preview will completely do away with Start Button.

It still works.

BTW *Windows 8 AMD Catalyst preview drivers released.*

*Nvidia Drivers for Windows 8 Coming Next Week!.*


----------



## hari1 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Windows 8 Thread.*

I found a great way to *fix* windows 8!!


*www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJnutLKIzzU


----------



## noob (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Windows 8 Thread.*

Good comment on YouTube



> The Metro UI is designed for smart phone and tablet form factors.  It is very inefficient when compared to mouse and keyboard combo. Apple and Google have already stated that PC's and smart phones/tablets need differing designs because of the different form factors.


----------



## lovedonator (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Windows 8 Thread.*

Been using Windows 8 Release Preview for a week now on my Dell XPS 15 and I'm very pleased to be honest. The boot time is very less,the interface is snappy,the News,Mail,Video & Music app make my life much easier.
I've seen people complaining about how it is not optimised for use on a laptop or PC but I've learned all the keyboard shortcuts and now I don't even have to touch the mouse.I can work very fast  using just the keyboard and that adds to the smooth experience


----------



## noob (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Windows 8 Thread.*



lovedonator said:


> Been using Windows 8 Release Preview for a week now on my Dell XPS 15 and I'm very pleased to be honest. The boot time is very less,the interface is snappy,the News,Mail,Video & Music app make my life much easier.
> I've seen people complaining about how it is not optimised for use on a laptop or PC but I've learned all the keyboard shortcuts and now I don't even have to touch the mouse.I can work very fast  using just the keyboard and that adds to the smooth experience



tell this to my mom/dad and see their reaction 
And what is the use of UI if you have to use commands/typing ? same can be done in Win7..


----------



## lovedonator (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Windows 8 Thread.*



noob said:


> tell this to my mom/dad and see their reaction
> And what is the use of UI if you have to use commands/typing ? same can be done in Win7..



There is a difference between commands nd keyboard shortcuts.Yes I know that they are there in Windows 7 also but that's what I'm saying,the functionality is not lost.
Well my Dad loved the tiles,yes it is a little uncomfortable to use with mouse but    think Windows 8 as a step into future.The Laptops and PC manufactures have started to incorporate touchscreens in laptops,products with removable or fold-able keyboards will get mainstream adn that is where Windows 8 comes in


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Windows 8 Thread.*

I will never upgrade my windows 7 laptop/desktop to windows 8. But a win8 tablet looks interesting. Better than the Android/iOS icon based desktop.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Windows 8 Thread.*

AnandTech - Acer's Iconia W700 Ivy Bridge Windows 8 Tablet: The Start of Something Big

and this video-

[YOUTUBE]8QhmSi9WOtY#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vinaymamgain1 (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: Windows 8 Thread.*

Since I'm facing this issue after installing Windows 8 (64 Bit) on my system yesterday so i thought I'll address this issue here.
After Installing Windows 8 my screen is off center. I have tried all the resolution settings and even tried to upgrade the drivers, but still the problem persist.
So please advice and help if any one of you have faced this problem or have an idea about whats wrong with it. I had a 32 BIT WINDOW 7 before.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: Windows 8 Thread.*

^^ Off center? Can you give a screenshot?
Have you tried changing resolution?


----------



## vinaymamgain1 (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: Windows 8 Thread.*

Yes I have tried that, It is at 1366*768 right now. But i have tried 1360*768, 1280*768 also... Didn't work...


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: Windows 8 Thread.*

Currently using Windows 8 64 bit only games for windows live not working pressed Home key none happened.


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 11, 2012)

vinaymamgain1 said:


> Yes I have tried that, It is at 1366*768 right now. But i have tried 1360*768, 1280*768 also... Didn't work...


Is there an option to calibrate the screen?


----------



## vinaymamgain1 (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: Windows 8 Thread.*

unfortunately not...


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: Windows 8 Thread.*

am not able to play any videos, not even on vlc............. installed win8 on virtual box...........


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 20, 2012)

> Contrary to expectations that one would have to wait till the 26th to buy Windows 8, boxed copies of the OS has already been distributed far and wide, and is now widely available to purchase from several online dealers, including Amazon Germany.
> 
> WPArea.de collated the following retailers who had the OS in stock and able to deliver ASAP.
> Amazon.de (In stock)
> ...



Microsoft News » Windows 8 already on sale in Germany for delivery on the 22nd


----------



## batman (Oct 20, 2012)

Any updates on the india pricing and extpected availablity date of windows 8 upgrade?...(the 39.99$ one)


----------



## audiophilic (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm installing this soon. I want to know how good it is! Will post my views too.


----------



## icebags (Oct 23, 2012)

imp update:

to upgrade to windows 8 from 7 @INR 699, u need to have a system that came *preinstalled with Windows 7 Home Basic, Home Premium, Professional, or Ultimate between June 2, 2012 and Jan 31st, 2013*. it practically means this offer is valid on *OEM versions, probably not retail version as it seems*.
Windows 8 upgrade offer - Windows 8 special offer

and you have to *fill up this form before February 28, 2013*. see, in this form, u have to mention ur pc brand (can be selected "other") and model no (mandatory fields). so *its unclear whether we, who assemble pcs ourselves qualify for this offer*, because there is no valid model name to mention. and MS may even ask for a bill copy of purchase after it is registered for offer.
*www.windowsupgradeoffer.com/en-IN/Registration

so things are very unclear, any guesses ?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 23, 2012)

the 699 rs update is the 15$ update . thats for new pc's with W7 oem.
for other W7 users there is a 39.99$ update in US etc. 
I dont have info about when the 39.99$ update for W8 is coming to us.


----------



## icebags (Oct 23, 2012)

yah, any ideas, whether self assembled systems with OEM license qualify for this offer ? because self assembled system have no system model number to register with.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 23, 2012)

naah, if you have a licensed W7 . you can upgrade to W8.

Upgrade to Windows 8 Pro for $39.99


----------



## icebags (Oct 23, 2012)

thanks for the info. but as per MS site windows 7 Indian users need to register at this page : *www.windowsupgradeoffer.com/en-IN/Registration

and the link u mentioned says users with windows xp/vista/7 qualify for this $39.99 offer. any info when it is coming to India ?

i have windows xp home OEM license. this offer suits me better i think.


----------



## rider (Oct 23, 2012)

How to update to windows 8 for 40$? I have a laptop that i bought november last year.


----------



## icebags (Oct 23, 2012)

u hav to wait till 26th oct, 2012. then u have to visit windows 8 page of microsoft. it will give u the options to buy windows 8 versions.

i guess they will put the $39.33 offer there also. just a guess though.


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 23, 2012)

Windows 8 is superior to Windows 7. There is battery life improvement, performance improvement, better interface. For all those complaining about start menu, there are dozens of ways the start menu can be brought back. 

P.S. Finally we have a more attractive form of Aero in W8. Not to mention the in-built pdf, iso mounter, teracopy like manager, improved task manager, etc.


----------



## icebags (Oct 23, 2012)

^^ not to forget u have to give ur microsoft mail id to use it, and there will be a market app to buy software. 

a lot of ur privacy will be at the mercy of ms.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 24, 2012)

Privacy is a myth. Do you use google?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 24, 2012)

^^ google stores our every searches and search results. right????


----------



## dan4u (Oct 26, 2012)

Windows 8 upgrade Promotion code's are out.......just downloaded the upgrade Assistant


----------



## icebags (Oct 26, 2012)

where u downloaded upgrade assistant from ? i tried this and all it says is to come back soon.
Upgrade to Windows 8 - Microsoft Windows

u think it will be possible to get 64 bit windows 8 upgrade from 32 bit windows xp ?


----------



## dan4u (Oct 26, 2012)

Go here Windows upgrade Offer, enter details and you can download upgrade assistant

and I'm not sure if you can get upgrade for reduced price from xp to w8, for laptops sold after june its Rs 699 for the upgrade


----------



## icebags (Oct 26, 2012)

ah u r with the 699 new machine offer, i was talking about the general 1999 offer. 

those are different. anyways, seems ur link is available only for ppl who already registered for 699.

don't forget to get the 64 bit version, best of luck.

it says, here u get free media center by registering ur mail id. check.
*windows.microsoft.com/en-IN/windows-8/feature-packs

also tell me after upgrade, if u do a clean install with 8, can u dual boot both 7 & 8 ?


----------



## dan4u (Oct 26, 2012)

yea bro, I'm with the 699 offer, I think the 1999 offer applies for everyone, but not sure, google it


----------



## abhishek66 (Oct 26, 2012)

dan4u said:


> Windows 8 upgrade Promotion code's are out.......just downloaded the upgrade Assistant



does it install automatically or does it give the option of downloading iso? I would prefer downloading the iso so that I do I can do fresh installation.


----------



## dan4u (Oct 26, 2012)

^^ yep you have to download the ISO, you can also order a backup DVD but that costs Rs 1020 + Rs 280 shipping. you have the option to save the ISO to a HDD/pendrive/DVD.....I remember back in 2009 when windows 7 was launched there was no direct download option, I paid Rs 799 and had to wait for the DVD.


----------



## batman (Oct 26, 2012)

^^Win 7 for just 799 at that time?


----------



## abhishek66 (Oct 26, 2012)

Great!! can't wait to reach home and upgrade today


----------



## dan4u (Oct 26, 2012)

batman said:


> ^^Win 7 for just 799 at that time?



no no, the upgrade offer for new laptops.


----------



## sam9953 (Oct 26, 2012)

Okay guys now I have one big question for you all here: With the 699 update for windows 8 do we get an OEM serial key of windows 8? or does it just update my current windows 7 to 8? and will I be able install windows 8 on another partition? I clearly have no idea about what this 699 offer does and how does it work. Will pay the amount once I get a clear idea.


----------



## duke123 (Oct 26, 2012)

hi guys is there any other ways of payment than credit card/paypal ..like internet banking,debit cards...


----------



## sam9953 (Oct 26, 2012)

Duke did you buy it ? Can anyone please answer my question. Really need help.


----------



## duke123 (Oct 26, 2012)

sam9953 said:


> Duke did you buy it ? Can anyone please answer my question. Really need help.



no i dont have credit/paypal..it seems only these two methods of payment are accepted..

sam you dont have to worry much...you will get a legitimate license and download windows iso/ship DVD...so you can install it fresh on another partition or upgrade your  current windows 7 keeping apps,settings etc...


----------



## sam9953 (Oct 26, 2012)

Are you sure that I will be getting a proper licence key? I am not sure. Secondly, I can make installable DVD's right? So that can help me in installing it my other partition. Then I will be able to dual boot.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Oct 26, 2012)

where can I get the full version for clean new install rather than upgrade...........


----------



## dan4u (Oct 26, 2012)

sam9953 said:


> Are you sure that I will be getting a proper licence key? I am not sure. Secondly, I can make installable DVD's right? So that can help me in installing it my other partition. Then I will be able to dual boot.


you will get the key the moment you pay 699, also you can do a clean install or upgrade . if you want a DVD you'll have to pay rs 1020 ..but can save ISO



sam9953 said:


> Are you sure that I will be getting a proper licence key? I am not sure. Secondly, I can make installable DVD's right? So that can help me in installing it my other partition. Then I will be able to dual boot.


you will get the key the moment you pay 699, also you can do a clean install or upgrade . if you want a DVD you'll have to pay rs 1020 ..but can save ISO


----------



## abhishek66 (Oct 26, 2012)

dan4u said:


> you will get the key the moment you pay 699, also you can do a clean install or upgrade . if you want a DVD you'll have to pay rs 1020 ..but can save ISO
> 
> 
> you will get the key the moment you pay 699, also you can do a clean install or upgrade . if you want a DVD you'll have to pay rs 1020 ..but can save ISO



it has started downloading automatically. it never gave the option to save or download iso


----------



## sam9953 (Oct 26, 2012)

abhishek66 said:


> it has started downloading automatically. it never gave the option to save or download iso



Arey, dude you are probably allowed to make DVD's it is mentioned in the offer. Anyway once you are done with it, I mean once you have purchased and installed it then please PM me, got to ask like so many questions about this.


----------



## abhishek66 (Oct 27, 2012)

sam9953 said:


> Arey, dude you are probably allowed to make DVD's it is mentioned in the offer. Anyway once you are done with it, I mean once you have purchased and installed it then please PM me, got to ask like so many questions about this.



 1 hr 30 mins remaining for download to complete. I hope it gives the option to both fresh install and make a dvd. Will surely give you a PM


----------



## sam9953 (Oct 27, 2012)

Thank you so much mate


----------



## dan4u (Oct 27, 2012)

abhishek66 said:


> it has started downloading automatically. it never gave the option to save or download iso



you get those options after the download is complete. you get three options "Install now" or "Install by creating media" or "Install later from desktop".


----------



## abhishek66 (Oct 27, 2012)

Oh.. ok.. thanks for the info


----------



## sam9953 (Oct 27, 2012)

Waiting patiently for your pm


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 27, 2012)

dan4u said:


> you get those options after the download is complete. you get three options "Install now" or "Install by creating media" or "Install later from desktop".


You installed it?


----------



## abhishek66 (Oct 27, 2012)

sam9953 said:


> Waiting patiently for your pm



ha ha.. still 58mins remaining.. net got slow in between


----------



## icebags (Oct 27, 2012)

anyone upgrading from 32 bit xp to 64 bit 8 ?


----------



## dan4u (Oct 27, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> You installed it?



In the process, 3 hrs left for download to complete.


----------



## sam9953 (Oct 27, 2012)

Seems like quite a few have gone for the upgrade option.  Guys one more thing. What is the difference between the RTM version and this upgrade version or the retail version as one may call it.


----------



## ico (Oct 27, 2012)

sam9953 said:


> Seems like quite a few have gone for the upgrade option.  Guys one more thing. What is the difference between the RTM version and this upgrade version or the retail version as one may call it.


RTM is the retail version.


----------



## sam9953 (Oct 27, 2012)

ico said:


> RTM is the retail version.



But the RTM version was launched in August, which version was launched yesterday.


----------



## rider (Oct 27, 2012)

dan4u said:


> you get those options after the download is complete. you get three options "Install now" or "Install by creating media" or "Install later from desktop".



*which option to choose to get the ISO file?* And there where is the option to select 32bit or 64bit version.



sam9953 said:


> But the RTM version was launched in August, which version was launched yesterday.



RTM version would last for 90 days.


----------



## dan4u (Oct 27, 2012)

rider said:


> *which option to choose to get the ISO file?* And there where is the option to select 32bit or 64bit version.



choose "Install by creating media", then you will get the option's "USB flash drive" or "ISO file", choose ISO file. and I don't know about the bit version, since I'm upgrading from win 7 64bit I think it automatically chooses win 8 64bit. If you're buying for Rs 1999 you might get to choose bit version during checkout.


----------



## sam9953 (Oct 27, 2012)

Guys has anyone of you been successful in getting a dual OS system with this method of the 699 upgrade?


----------



## rider (Oct 27, 2012)

dan4u said:


> choose "Install by creating media", then you will get the option's "USB flash drive" or "ISO file", choose ISO file. and I don't know about the bit version, since I'm upgrading from win 7 64bit I think it automatically chooses win 8 64bit. If you're buying for Rs 1999 you might get to choose bit version during checkout.



what is the size of ISO? I am also using 64bit windows 7 home premium right now. I think it's automatically installs 64bit in a 64bit system.


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 27, 2012)

rider said:


> what is the size of iso? I am also using 64bit windows 7 home premium right now. I think it's automatically installs 64bit in a 64bit system.


3.2 gb


----------



## dan4u (Oct 27, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> 3.2 gb



I got 2.63 GB


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 27, 2012)

dan4u said:


> I got 2.63 GB


:O its 3.2 on M$ site


----------



## rider (Oct 27, 2012)

dan4u said:


> I got 2.63 GB



oh god! you downloaded the 32bit version Source


----------



## abhishek66 (Oct 27, 2012)

rider said:


> oh god! you downloaded the 32bit version Source



No. Even my iso size is 2.63gb and my os is 64 bit. I can post a screenshot if required. So don't worry dan4u 

The above link has file sizes of RTM versions which were released in August


----------



## dan4u (Oct 27, 2012)

rider said:


> oh god! you downloaded the 32bit version Source



Nearly had a stroke after I saw this 


abhishek66 said:


> No. Even my iso size is 2.63gb and my os is 64 bit. I can post a screenshot if required. So don't worry dan4u
> 
> The above link has file sizes of RTM versions which were released in August



Thanks man, you saved me a lot of trouble 

btw did you create a bootable DVD or flash drive? I made a DVD first, but for some reason it didn't boot, so now I'm making a bootable flash drive....
I heard that flash drives Install quicker


----------



## rider (Oct 27, 2012)

abhishek66 said:


> No. Even my iso size is 2.63gb and my os is 64 bit. I can post a screenshot if required. So don't worry dan4u
> 
> The above link has file sizes of RTM versions which were released in August



oh! so the whole 64 bit OS is just in 2.63 GB 
Please post screenshot.


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 27, 2012)

abhishek66 said:


> No. Even my iso size is 2.63gb and my os is 64 bit. I can post a screenshot if required. So don't worry dan4u
> 
> The above link has file sizes of RTM versions which were released in August


check technet(for full name) and see the win 8 64 bit vl pro version



abhishek66 said:


> No. Even my iso size is 2.63gb and my os is 64 bit. I can post a screenshot if required. So don't worry dan4u
> 
> The above link has file sizes of RTM versions which were released in August


check technet(for full name) and see the win 8 64 bit vl pro version


----------



## sam9953 (Oct 27, 2012)

Guys, anyone dual boot OS?


----------



## rider (Oct 27, 2012)

sam9953 said:


> Guys, anyone dual boot OS?



simplest way to dual boot may be by making separate partition for windows 7.


----------



## sam9953 (Oct 27, 2012)

rider said:


> simplest way to dual boot may be by making separate partition for windows 7.



That is what I have done but I have heard on erodov that when I will use the 699 offer my current OEM serial key for win 7 will get disabled.


----------



## abhishek66 (Oct 27, 2012)

dan4u said:


> Nearly had a stroke after I saw this
> 
> 
> Thanks man, you saved me a lot of trouble
> ...



I made a bootable usb.. didnt have a blank cd at home



rider said:


> oh! so the whole 64 bit OS is just in 2.63 GB
> Please post screenshot.



Here's the screen shot. It say Windows Edition: Windows 8 Pro and System type: 64bit operating system


----------



## sam9953 (Oct 27, 2012)

I notice there is no start button. Is there any alternative for start button in wondows 8?


----------



## abhishek66 (Oct 27, 2012)

you can press the window key whenever you require the start menu. It faster than taking the mouse to the start button and then clicking it.


----------



## rider (Oct 27, 2012)

I want to upgrade to windows 8 but there is no way to pay through my debit card.


----------



## amjath (Oct 27, 2012)

Upgrading with my 512Kbps connection  still 7 hrs and 37 min left


----------



## abhishek66 (Oct 27, 2012)

Anybody can upgrade to Windows 8 for Rs. 699 irrespective of date of purchase of Windows 7

Loophole allows anyone to upgrade to Windows 8 Pro for $14.99


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 27, 2012)

rider said:


> I want to upgrade to windows 8 but there is no way to pay through my debit card.


Someone.. just entered Debit card details in CC one and it was successful


----------



## abhishek66 (Oct 27, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Someone.. just entered Debit card details in CC one and it was successful



Yes.. debit cards also work. I checked the FAQ's

Windows Upgrade Offer - FAQ


----------



## dan4u (Oct 27, 2012)

rider said:


> I want to upgrade to windows 8 but there is no way to pay through my debit card.



yea, some debit cards don't seem to work, use Entropay, I did that, cost me ~ Rs 712. 

also I finished installation, the metro Interface looks beautiful. but can't explore more now, gotta go someplace


----------



## rider (Oct 27, 2012)

abhishek66 said:


> Yes.. debit cards also work. I checked the FAQ's
> 
> Windows Upgrade Offer - FAQ



I talked to customer care and they said the payment should be only through credit card or pay pal. Also there is no option in the setup to pay through debit card.



dan4u said:


> yea, some debit cards don't seem to work, use Entropay, I did that, cost me ~ Rs 712.
> 
> also I finished installation, the metro Interface looks beautiful. but can't explore more now, gotta go someplace



not some all debit cards, as i can see in payment option there is only two choice pay via credit card or pay pal.


----------



## amjath (Oct 27, 2012)

If u guys wanna pay via Paypal please avoid I paid 2069 instead of 1999


----------



## sam9953 (Oct 27, 2012)

Seems like quite a few people have used the upgrade option but everyone has lost thier windows 7 and adopted windows 8 but nobody is using both.


----------



## rider (Oct 27, 2012)

sam9953 said:


> Seems like quite a few people have used the upgrade option but everyone has lost thier windows 7 and adopted windows 8 but nobody is using both.



tell me a reason why someone would like to use worse windows 7 after installing windows 8


----------



## sam9953 (Oct 27, 2012)

rider said:


> tell me a reason why someone would like to use worse windows 7 after installing windows 8



But obviously it is great to have the best of both worlds.


----------



## rider (Oct 27, 2012)

sam9953 said:


> But obviously it is great to have the best of both worlds.



I don't know worlds you are talking about. My suggestion is to better install ubuntu to keep dual OS.


----------



## sam9953 (Oct 27, 2012)

rider said:


> I don't know worlds you are talking about. My suggestion is to better install ubuntu to keep dual OS.



I don't want to install ubuntu, I want to install win 7 and win 8, using the upgrade offer for win 8 of rs 699.


----------



## duke123 (Oct 27, 2012)

rider said:


> I talked to customer care and they said the payment should be only through credit card or pay pal. Also there is no option in the setup to pay through debit card.
> 
> 
> 
> not some all debit cards, as i can see in payment option there is only two choice pay via credit card or pay pal.


Windows Upgrade Offer - FAQ
Yes, pre-paid debit cards are accepted from supported payment types such as Visa or MasterCard. The cards must also be ecommerce enabled for online purchases, capable of cross-currency transactions or purchasing in foreign currency, and do not require a pin to complete transactions.
To use a pre-paid card, select Credit Card as the payment method and complete the rest of the information to submit your order.


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 27, 2012)

Will SBI work?


----------



## duke123 (Oct 27, 2012)

sam9953 said:


> I don't want to install ubuntu, I want to install win 7 and win 8, using the upgrade offer for win 8 of rs 699.



sam just create installation disc,then install a fresh install on a free partition you will get both OS...
do they send any license via email???


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 27, 2012)

Upgrade and you will will loose the win7 license. So cant have legit dual boot. AFAIK


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 27, 2012)

Offtopic : I have 550 entropay balance left. Where can I use it? Not working with Paytm or recharge sites or even flipkart

Add Windows Media Center to Windows 8 Pro for free

*windows.microsoft.com/en-IN/windows-8/feature-packs


----------



## duke123 (Oct 27, 2012)

tarey_g said:


> Upgrade and you will will loose the win7 license. So cant have legit dual boot. AFAIK



are you sure..where did you get this news..i didnt see it explicitly mentioned anywhere...!!!


----------



## dan4u (Oct 27, 2012)

sam9953 said:


> Seems like quite a few people have used the upgrade option but everyone has lost thier windows 7 and adopted windows 8 but nobody is using both.



we won't loose Windows 7, I still have my windows 7 recovery DVD, so if I use that I can still get windows 7 back if I want. but I have to use it in the same system. and as far a dual booting win 7 and win 8, I really don't see the point, its from the same vendor. use ubuntu or something like that....


----------



## abhishek66 (Oct 27, 2012)

After spending 2.5 hrs installing Max Payne 3 i came to know its not supported on Windows 8. Spent entire evening trying to figure out to make it work but in vain  

Now I want to know is it possible to run windows 7 using vmware and then run Max Payne in it?


----------



## sam9953 (Oct 27, 2012)

duke123 said:


> sam just create installation disc,then install a fresh install on a free partition you will get both OS...
> do they send any license via email???



That is what I want to do but there is no surety it will work.



tarey_g said:


> Upgrade and you will will loose the win7 license. So cant have legit dual boot. AFAIK



Yes, what is the source and where did you read this?



dan4u said:


> we won't loose Windows 7, I still have my windows 7 recovery DVD, so if I use that I can still get windows 7 back if I want. but I have to use it in the same system. and as far a dual booting win 7 and win 8, I really don't see the point, its from the same vendor. use ubuntu or something like that....



I want to have both OS because incase I don't like win 8 much I can shift to win 7. Plus I don't have to keep on installing and uninstalling the OS. Having them both at the same time is much better.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Oct 28, 2012)

I have decided to move to windows 8 but what If I want to reinstall the windows 8 again , how can it  be done like Image file to install again  .Please give details regarding reinstalling ?


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 28, 2012)

What the hell?

Loophole allows anyone to upgrade to Windows 8 Pro for $14.99


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Oct 28, 2012)

I just downloaded my self for 699 at the same time it launched and it didn't ask any think to verify for that and my window is working full featured with media center edition.


----------



## icebags (Oct 28, 2012)

abhishek66 said:


> After spending 2.5 hrs installing Max Payne 3 i came to know its not supported on Windows 8. Spent entire evening trying to figure out to make it work but in vain
> 
> Now I want to know is it possible to run windows 7 using vmware and then run Max Payne in it?



can you not run in in xp/ 7 compatible mode ? you have to have admin privilege though. Try searching online for max payne and windows 8 online.


----------



## dan4u (Oct 28, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> What the hell?
> 
> Loophole allows anyone to upgrade to Windows 8 Pro for $14.99



that's nice, maybe a way for MS to sell more copies??


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 28, 2012)

MS is trying to kill piracy... The upgarde offer is meant for genuine win7/XP machines but there is no verification for that too


----------



## sam9953 (Oct 28, 2012)

Its great though that we are getting windows 8 for such a cheap price.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 28, 2012)

so from what i'm reading , even if i have an april 2012 laptop, i can use the W7 oem key and upgrade to W8 pro 64bit for 699 and also do a clean install?


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 28, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> so from what i'm reading , even if i have an april 2012 laptop, i can use the W7 oem key and upgrade to W8 pro 64bit for 699 and also do a clean install?



Apparently yes


----------



## rider (Oct 28, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> MS is trying to kill piracy... The upgarde offer is meant for genuine win7/XP machines but there is no verification for that too



Good! work by mircrosoft but why they are taking 2k rupees who purchased their product before 2 june ? How can I purchase it for 699? I purchased my laptop november last year.


----------



## sam9953 (Oct 28, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> so from what i'm reading , even if i have an april 2012 laptop, i can use the W7 oem key and upgrade to W8 pro 64bit for 699 and also do a clean install?



That is what I have heard as well.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 28, 2012)

sam9953 said:


> That is what I have heard as well.



Has someone done it over here?


----------



## icebags (Oct 28, 2012)

problem with that is, they may ask for a scan copy of ur purchase bill.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 28, 2012)

icebags said:


> problem with that is, they may ask for a scan copy of ur purchase bill.



and if they later unauthorize the key?


----------



## amjath (Oct 28, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> MS is trying to kill piracy... The upgarde offer is meant for genuine win7/XP machines but there is no verification for that too



Even if u have pirated xp/vista/7 they let u upgrade to windows 8. That's how they wanted to kill piracy.


----------



## duke123 (Oct 28, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> MS is trying to kill piracy... The upgarde offer is meant for genuine win7/XP machines but there is no verification for that too



its impossible to kill piracy we can only reduce it...


----------



## rider (Oct 28, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> and if they later unauthorize the key?



oh god why? What to do? Purchase 699 one or 1999 one? I bought my pc november last year.


----------



## IamCG (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi, any clue on where to get a 64 bit DvD of windows 8 upgrade?Trying to upgrade from my 32bit windows 7 to 64bit windows 8 but cant do that with upgrade assistant.


----------



## abhishek66 (Oct 28, 2012)

rider said:


> oh god why? What to do? Purchase 699 one or 1999 one? I bought my pc november last year.



Buy for 699 and give the balance 1300 to me


----------



## sam9953 (Oct 28, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> and if they later unauthorize the key?



I remember a few people mentioning it to me that this 699 works with old computers as well. But don't remember who has done it.


----------



## rider (Oct 28, 2012)

abhishek66 said:


> Buy for 699 and give the balance 1300 to me



haha not funny! *the question is - Will the microsoft ask for receipt of my laptop or not?* 
If not I would mark fake purchase of june 2012 and enjoy windows 8 pro for just 699 bucks. 



sam9953 said:


> I remember a few people mentioning it to me that this 699 works with old computers as well. But don't remember who has done it.



where? try to think buddy and give me link.


----------



## sam9953 (Oct 28, 2012)

rider said:


> haha not funny! *the question is - Will the microsoft ask for receipt of my laptop or not?*
> If not I would mark fake purchase of june 2012 and enjoy windows 8 pro for just 699 bucks.
> 
> 
> ...



The thing is that I have  been following 3 tech forums for answering my question of dual OS of win 7 and 8 and I just don't remember where I read it. But I am very sure I read that a guy who bought his laptop 2 years back was successful in installing win 8 using the 699 offer. 

Just try one thing, register and try to get a redemption code for the offer. If you are successful in getting the code then surely the offer will work for your laptop.


----------



## abhishek66 (Oct 28, 2012)

rider said:


> haha not funny! *the question is - Will the microsoft ask for receipt of my laptop or not?*
> If not I would mark fake purchase of june 2012 and enjoy windows 8 pro for just 699 bucks.



How can microsoft ask for receipt of laptop?  Lakhs and crores of people would be upgrading worldwide. There is no way to track or verify. Just enter any date and get the redemption code. Once you make the payment you will get the key. After the download is complete you can install windows 8 on any computer irrespective of how or when you purchased it. Just make a dvd or usb and its like any other OS dvd that you get in the market


----------



## rider (Oct 28, 2012)

abhishek66 said:


> How can microsoft ask for receipt of laptop?  Lakhs and crores of people would be upgrading worldwide. There is no way to track or verify. Just enter any date and get the redemption code. Once you make the payment you will get the key. After the download is complete you can install windows 8 on any computer irrespective of how or when you purchased it. Just make a dvd or usb and its like any other OS dvd that you get in the market



Yea! I know all about burning DVD and installing procedure but still I am worried about getting f'ed up after putting fake purchase date. I will better wait for a week, see all you guys fine with this or not.
in that news by techpp one guy wrote:


> Lol. This is really really fun (and depressing, too).
> Raju, even a grocery let you buy things freely if you enter with a gun, did you know?
> 
> This thing it's not a loophole at all. When you sign on the form, you accept a license (that no one reads, obviously) saying that you can apply for the discount ONLY if you own a Windows 7 PC bought after June 2, 2012. If you don't, you are illegally buying, you are telling false, and after that...well, you are leaving your personal datas by paying with your credit card...


----------



## IndianRambo (Oct 28, 2012)

guys how to fresh install windows 8 pro, without upgrading. how to burn the download file into disc or flash drive.


----------



## icebags (Oct 28, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> and if they later unauthorize the key?



they have the right to do that, but will do or will be able to do is a different thing. and another thing is all windows preloaded machines come activated, i.e. their product keys were activated around the given time period. Now, if they see ur key activation date is offset by a huge gap, they may ask for receipt if they want. my opinion is live with windows 7 if that's acceptable. otherwise go for 1999, that not a huge amount when u consider it to be a 6-8 years of safe investment. i bought xp home in 2004 probably, and in 2012 now, i m thinking of upgrading..... practically for dx11+ & more RAM support of 64 bit. 

regarding the multiboot/installer/32-64 bit issue, i asked a few question in ms community, their engineers/ community moderators are replying.ppl may check if want clarifications:
Upgrading to windows 8 64bit, from xp 32 bit. Guidance needed. - Microsoft Community

i doubt unauthorized copies of windows will work. in that case there would not have been any kind of restrictions. 



abhishek66 said:


> How can microsoft ask for receipt of laptop?  Lakhs and crores of people would be upgrading worldwide. There is no way to track or verify. Just enter any date and get the redemption code. Once you make the payment you will get the key. After the download is complete you can install windows 8 on any computer irrespective of how or when you purchased it. Just make a dvd or usb and its like any other OS dvd that you get in the market


not difficult  really, just they need to run a few lines of codes to check they original key activation date and given purchase date. if the dates differ by a huge gap they can just send some auto mails. and purchasing key does not only mean installing the software, but also getting the update supports, MS will continuously release updates till its end of life and u will be able to get the same instantly.


----------



## rider (Oct 28, 2012)

icebags said:


> they have the right to do that, but will do or will be able to do is a different thing. and another thing is all windows preloaded machines come activated, i.e. their product keys were activated around the given time period. Now, if they see ur key activation date is offset by a huge gap, they may ask for receipt if they want. my opinion is live with windows 7 if that's acceptable. otherwise go for 1999, that not a huge amount when u consider it to be a 6-8 years of safe investment. i bought xp home in 2004 probably, and in 2012 now, i m thinking of upgrading..... practically for dx11+ & more RAM support of 64 bit.
> 
> regarding the multiboot/installer/32-64 bit issue, i asked a few question in ms community, their engineers/ community moderators are replying.ppl may check if want clarifications:
> Upgrading to windows 8 64bit, from xp 32 bit. Guidance needed. - Microsoft Community
> ...



Thanks! I would better pay 1300 bucks more than doing some illegal stuff.


----------



## sam9953 (Oct 28, 2012)

The only thing that I hate is that, I have already paid for my OEM serial key for windows 7 when I recently bought a laptop and now I will have to pay an extra 15$ for getting windows 8. I feel like being ripped off. Really wished that I could use both.


----------



## duke123 (Oct 28, 2012)

sam9953 said:


> The only thing that I hate is that, I have already paid for my OEM serial key for windows 7 when I recently bought a laptop and now I will have to pay an extra 15$ for getting windows 8. I feel like being ripped off. Really wished that I could use both.



there is no point in having two windows installation at the same time...if you have windows and linux its ok but whats the point in having  two windows..


----------



## sam9953 (Oct 28, 2012)

duke123 said:


> there is no point in having two windows installation at the same time...if you have windows and linux its ok but whats the point in having  two windows..



Why don't you understand? Windows 8 and 7 are like totally different worlds. Plus there are probably many softwares which might not be compatible with windows 8. I see 1000 of benefits of using them both.


----------



## rockfella (Oct 28, 2012)

How so enthusiastic of you guys!!! 



duke123 said:


> there is no point in having two windows installation at the same time...if you have windows and linux its ok but whats the point in having  two windows..


 Some things have no point whatsoever


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 28, 2012)

sam9953 said:


> The only thing that I hate is that, I have already paid for my OEM serial key for windows 7 when I recently bought a laptop and now I will have to pay an extra 15$ for getting windows 8. I feel like being ripped off. Really wished that I could use both.


how about Installing WIN 7 on another partition and upgrade in it ?


----------



## icebags (Oct 29, 2012)

sam9953 said:


> Why don't you understand? Windows 8 and 7 are like totally different worlds. Plus there are probably many softwares which might not be compatible with windows 8. I see 1000 of benefits of using them both.



if u buy windows 8 upgrade, you can still use windows 7, see the link i gave. windows 8 is not a mandatory stuff. if u r happy with 7, don't go for 8. 7 will still be good for another 4-5 years.

7 & 8 are different products, if u pay for apple, it doesn't mean papaya comes free.


----------



## rider (Oct 29, 2012)

icebags said:


> 7 & 8 are different products, if u pay for apple, it doesn't mean papaya comes free.


 great line dude!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 29, 2012)

icebags said:


> if u buy windows 8 upgrade, you can still use windows 7, see the link i gave. windows 8 is not a mandatory stuff. if u r happy with 7, don't go for 8. 7 will still be good for another 4-5 years.
> 
> 7 & 8 are different products, if u pay for apple, it doesn't mean papaya comes free.



exactly. Good strategy by MS. Because of the low price, people who would not consider an upgrade are getting it just for the heck of it.


----------



## duke123 (Oct 29, 2012)

sam9953 said:


> Why don't you understand? Windows 8 and 7 are like totally different worlds. Plus there are probably many softwares which might not be compatible with windows 8. I see 1000 of benefits of using them both.



sam you seem to be a lot worried about the upgrade..
i used an XP operating system from 2002 from my school days to few months back in my old  laptop..i never faced any problem..i never bothered to install vista/7 because i was totally comfortable with XP..in fact many users still use XP..

if you are satisfied with seven you can still stick with it..apart from a minor tweaks and user interface you wont find much difference in windows 8 and there is no case of difference in worlds or 1000s of benefits..all the apps will run smoothly and if not they will  in newer versions..

all this fuss is because of 699 upgrade offer otherwise most of us would not even bother to install a trial version far from purchasing...


----------



## sam9953 (Oct 29, 2012)

duke123 said:


> sam you seem to be a lot worried about the upgrade..
> i used an XP operating system from 2002 from my school days to few months back in my old  laptop..i never faced any problem..i never bothered to install vista/7 because i was totally comfortable with XP..in fact many users still use XP..
> 
> if you are satisfied with seven you can still stick with it..apart from a minor tweaks and user interface you wont find much difference in windows 8 and there is no case of difference in worlds or 1000s of benefits..all the apps will run smoothly and if not they will  in newer versions..
> ...



Yeah, you are right in one way. Okay so tell me just one thing, incase I go for a windows 8 upgrade, then will I be allowed to come back to windows 7? I mean using my win 7 OEM key?


----------



## dan4u (Oct 29, 2012)

sam9953 said:


> Yeah, you are right in one way. Okay so tell me just one thing, incase I go for a windows 8 upgrade, then will I be allowed to come back to windows 7? I mean using my win 7 OEM key?



yes, there is no reason why you can't........


----------



## icebags (Oct 29, 2012)

^^ just install 8 in another partition, instead of upgrade by overwriting. that will solve this issue.


----------



## abhishek66 (Oct 29, 2012)

dan4u said:


> yes, there is no reason why you can't........



How can i come back? I did a fresh install of Windows 8 however i still have the hp recovery partition intact. But nothing happens on pressing F11. System does not go into recovery mode


----------



## duke123 (Oct 29, 2012)

abhishek66 said:


> How can i come back? I did a fresh install of Windows 8 however i still have the hp recovery partition intact. But nothing happens on pressing F11. System does not go into recovery mode



once you mess with factory partition recovery partition gets disabled...i think HP did that intentionally..


----------



## abhishek66 (Oct 29, 2012)

duke123 said:


> once you mess with factory partition recovery partition gets disabled...i think HP did that intentionally..



so in short it means i now cannot go back to windows 7.. right?


----------



## duke123 (Oct 29, 2012)

abhishek66 said:


> so in short it means i now cannot go back to windows 7.. right?



i think you can still use recovery discs...also the product key under your laptop is still valid ..give a clean install from a windows seven disc..


----------



## abhishek66 (Oct 29, 2012)

duke123 said:


> i think you can still use recovery discs...also the product key under your laptop is still valid ..give a clean install from a windows seven disc..



Didnt make the recovery discs earlier and cannot make them now coz hp recovery manager does work on windows 8. Getting a Windows 7 disc and using my key is an option. Any suggestion where i can download from net Windows 7 home basic? All torrents would be precracked and wouldn't require a serial

Now I hate Windows 8!!! Even Street Fighter X Tekken is not working !!!


----------



## dan4u (Oct 29, 2012)

^^ so what all games are working?


----------



## ico (Oct 30, 2012)

abhishek66 said:


> Didnt make the recovery discs earlier and cannot make them now coz hp recovery manager does work on windows 8. Getting a Windows 7 disc and using my key is an option. Any suggestion where i can download from net Windows 7 home basic? All torrents would be precracked and wouldn't require a serial
> 
> Now I hate Windows 8!!! Even Street Fighter X Tekken is not working !!!



The discussion above and including post #574 will be of help.

You can get "untouched" Windows 7 Home Premium ISO from Digital River. No link for Home Basic. But you can try doing what Bhupati mentioned there.

Check out these links:

Official Windows 7 SP1 ISO from Digital River « My Digital Life

Windows 7 SP1 Binary Patch Files for ISO Image Edition Converter/Changer « My Digital Life


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 30, 2012)

Which games are pre installed on windows 8?

Which games are pre installed on windows 8?


----------



## abhishek66 (Oct 30, 2012)

dan4u said:


> ^^ so what all games are working?



Street Fighter X Tekken is working.. I hadn't installed Windows Live for Games. After I installed WLG it started working   
So I guess its only the games by Rockstar that are not working - GTA 4, Max Payne 3, LA Noire



ico said:


> The discussion above and including post #574 will be of help.
> 
> You can get "untouched" Windows 7 Home Premium ISO from Digital River. No link for Home Basic. But you can try doing what Bhupati mentioned there.
> 
> ...



Now that I need windows 7 only to play Max Payne 3 & LA Noire, I am thinking of downloading Windows 7 Ultimate from the net ("touched" version) 

So the question is if I want to dual boot,whether I will be able to install Windows 7 after Windows 8 or will have to format and first install Windows 7 and then again install Windows 8?


----------



## Ajit0802 (Oct 30, 2012)

can u plzz tell me step by step how u purchased windows 8 with entropay....


----------



## rider (Oct 30, 2012)

Ajit0802 said:


> can u plzz tell me step by step how u purchased windows 8 with entropay....



+1 i also need to know.


----------



## Neo (Oct 30, 2012)

How is gaming performance on 8 as compared to windows 7 ?


----------



## duke123 (Oct 30, 2012)

abhishek66 said:


> Street Fighter X Tekken is working.. I hadn't installed Windows Live for Games. After I installed WLG it started working
> So I guess its only the games by Rockstar that are not working - GTA 4, Max Payne 3, LA Noire
> 
> 
> ...


Rock Star has confirmed games wont work in windows 8..but this was long back..i hope they fixed the issue..

abhishek pls clear my doubts
1)did you receive any license key for windows 8 after confirmation of windows 8..
2)can we make a ISO and burn it to a disk so that we can install comfortably later..



Ajit0802 said:


> can u plzz tell me step by step how u purchased windows 8 with entropay....



i think its easy.just opened an account..but still didnt transfer can some body tell me is this safe and whether it works on all sites?
whats are the charges?


----------



## Ajit0802 (Oct 30, 2012)

"can u plzz tell me step by step how u purchased windows 8 pro using upgrade assistant with entropay....?"


----------



## abhishek66 (Oct 30, 2012)

Neo said:


> How is gaming performance on 8 as compared to windows 7 ?



Not a huge difference. I haven't benchmarked myself but read this article. It says gaming performance is slightly better in Windows 8 compare to Windows 7

Windows 8 review: Performance | Operating systems Reviews | TechRadar



duke123 said:


> abhishek pls clear my doubts
> 1)did you receive any license key for windows 8 after confirmation of windows 8..
> 2)can we make a ISO and burn it to a disk so that we can install comfortably later..



You get the download key as soon you as you make the payment. Then the upgrade manager starts downloading. Once the download is complete it gives you an option to upgrade or save to media. If you select save to media it gives an option of dvd or iso so that you can install later.

I saved as iso. Later i converted the iso to usb using Windows 7 iso to usb tool and then installed from usb


----------



## duke123 (Oct 30, 2012)

Ajit0802 said:


> can u plzz tell me step by step how u purchased windows 8 with entropay....



*updateox.com/tips/use-atm-cum-debit-card-as-a-credit-card/


----------



## sam9953 (Oct 30, 2012)

Guys is there any difference between the RTM version which was released in August and this version which was launched a few days back in October end?


----------



## ico (Oct 30, 2012)

abhishek66 said:


> Now that I need windows 7 only to play Max Payne 3 & LA Noire, I am thinking of downloading Windows 7 Ultimate from the net *("touched" version)*


Better not mention it then.


----------



## sam9953 (Oct 30, 2012)

Guys, I am a little on bandwith, I want to know one thing, is it possible for me to make an iso of my windows 7 home basic using the OS which has come pre installed on our laptops? I can't afford to download the whole 3 GB .iso of home basic, so is there anyway to take this OS out in a usb flash drive or something?


----------



## duke123 (Oct 30, 2012)

sam9953 said:


> Guys, I am a little on bandwith, I want to know one thing, is it possible for me to make an iso of my windows 7 home basic using the OS which has come pre installed on our laptops? I can't afford to download the whole 3 GB .iso of home basic, so is there anyway to take this OS out in a usb flash drive or something?



no..you can create a backup using windows backup and restore..


----------



## vikasgh (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: Windows 8 Thread.*



noob said:


> I second this. esp the start screen. rest is same as windows 7.



Yeah, thats for sure. Start screen is annoying instead of helping.
But Other things are same as windows 7.
Yeah, deisgning and interface is not as good as 7 but it is because it is for multi-touch. 
I just used cosumer preview for 2 days and uninstalled it and Installed 7 again.
I don't think I would like the release version of windows 8 more than win 7.


----------



## sam9953 (Oct 30, 2012)

But that will not allow me to install windows 7. I want to make like a Windows 7 installation disc, just by extracting the iso, from my laptop OS. Any way is it possible?


----------



## batman (Oct 30, 2012)

Can I use SBI virtual card for making the payment since I dont have a credit card?

*www.onlinesbi.com/virtual_card_faq.html


----------



## Chirag (Oct 30, 2012)

Received a key from college. Windows 8 Professional. No reason to upgrade other than building metro apps.


----------



## Neo (Oct 30, 2012)

sam9953 said:


> But that will not allow me to install windows 7. I want to make like a Windows 7 installation disc, just by extracting the iso, from my laptop OS. Any way is it possible?



Yes. There is an app.. can't remember the name. Let me Google .. BTW, you can to make use of some Google


----------



## sam9953 (Oct 30, 2012)

Neo said:


> Yes. There is an app.. can't remember the name. Let me Google .. BTW, you can to make use of some Google



You serious, there is an app? I am asking for something very big, extracting an iso from a pre installed OS? I thought there will be no solution to it.


----------



## fz8975 (Oct 30, 2012)

Chirag said:


> Received a key from college. Windows 8 Professional. No reason to upgrade other than building metro apps.



MSU ??


----------



## Neo (Oct 30, 2012)

sam9953 said:


> You serious, there is an app? I am asking for something very big, extracting an iso from a pre installed OS? I thought there will be no solution to it.



TBH,  I haven't really used any such thing. But this friend of mine was blabbing something like extracting the ISO of win7 the other day.
Ill ask her out and tell you tomorrow.


----------



## duke123 (Oct 30, 2012)

Neo said:


> TBH,  I haven't really used any such thing. But this friend of mine was blabbing something like extracting the ISO of win7 the other day.
> Ill ask her out and tell you tomorrow.



it seems weird extracting a bootable ISO from a installed OS..how the hell any app knows what to extract from a installed OS for an ISO..its impossible..


----------



## sam9953 (Oct 30, 2012)

Neo said:


> TBH,  I haven't really used any such thing. But this friend of mine was blabbing something like extracting the ISO of win7 the other day.
> *Ill ask her out* and tell you tomorrow.



I hope you know what that means???? LOL. Just kidding. Once you get to know the name of the software please do tell me.



duke123 said:


> it seems weird extracting a bootable ISO from a installed OS..



I just asked it, never thought anything like that might be possible. But if it is then amazing.


----------



## duke123 (Oct 30, 2012)

sam9953 said:


> I hope you know what that means???? LOL. Just kidding. Once you get to know the name of the software please do tell me.
> 
> 
> 
> I just asked it, never thought anything like that might be possible. But if it is then amazing.




even if some software existed MICROSOFT will burn their ASS for copyright


----------



## sam9953 (Oct 30, 2012)

No, dude, they won't.


----------



## duke123 (Oct 30, 2012)

sam9953 said:


> No, dude, they won't.


*www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2012/jan/04/microsoft-sue-comet-windows-discs
Microsoft sues Google directly in German Maps-on-Moto lawsuit ? The Register


----------



## Chirag (Oct 30, 2012)

@fz8975 - yes.


----------



## sam9953 (Oct 30, 2012)

duke123 said:


> Microsoft sues Google directly in German Maps-on-Moto lawsuit ? The Register


Wow that was unexpected. Anyway, any solution to my question?


----------



## Neo (Oct 30, 2012)

I didn't believe that either when I first heard. Lets see anyway


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 31, 2012)

batman said:


> Can I use SBI virtual card for making the payment since I dont have a credit card?
> 
> *www.onlinesbi.com/virtual_card_faq.html


Same. Anyone help please.


----------



## duke123 (Oct 31, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Same. Anyone help please.



its just a useless facility..will work only for some indian payments..not for any international ones..only choice for you is entropay..


----------



## dan4u (Oct 31, 2012)

guys use Entropay, its safe. it will cost a little more, but will get the job done. just transfer $20~ Rs 1060 from your debit card to the entropay account. when you create an entropay account you will get a Credit card number, CCV number, expiry date etc, just like a normal CC. you can use this to buy in $, Rs etc. it cost me $13.3 ~Rs 712 to get windows 8 .

P.S:- look at the exchange rate before transferring.


----------



## kisame (Oct 31, 2012)

For those who miss start menu in windows 8.
Welcome to Classic Shell
Its a good software with option to disable corners if you hate metro.


----------



## Makx (Oct 31, 2012)

stardock start8 brings back full windows 7 style start menu and even no metro ui, unless you open it from start menu


----------



## Neo (Oct 31, 2012)

Makx said:


> stardock start8 brings back full windows 7 style start menu and even no metro ui, unless you open it from start menu



Why would someone do that? :/


----------



## Makx (Oct 31, 2012)

if he/she is using it on a pc not tablet, or using it for daily office work or not using any metro apps or stuff
Windows 8 is great even without metro ui
Windows 8 with start8 and without metro ui is a superfast windows 7


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 31, 2012)

neo said:


> why would someone do that? :/


Because its more efficient for people who want to work.
common sense, y u no so common?


----------



## arvendu601 (Oct 31, 2012)

#all vcc is just working fine ,just purchased it using hdfc vcc


----------



## duke123 (Oct 31, 2012)

arvendu601 said:


> #all vcc is just working fine ,just purchased it using hdfc vcc



what about SBI VCC?


----------



## rider (Oct 31, 2012)

arvendu601 said:


> #all vcc is just working fine ,just purchased it using hdfc vcc



I've HDFC card too. How much you paid? share the link from where you used hdfc vcc.


----------



## duke123 (Nov 1, 2012)

HI CAN SOME ONE HELP ME
I opened a entropay account and transferred 10.5 GBP~934.15₹ and purchased windows 8..but now it shows only .72GBP ..it took ~ 870₹ for the upgrade..

what was the mistake i did?


----------



## dan4u (Nov 1, 2012)

^^ why did you use GBP? you should have used USD.........


----------



## duke123 (Nov 1, 2012)

it was showing only GBP for me...can anyone help?

*img694.imageshack.us/img694/4161/entropay.jpg


----------



## ico (Nov 1, 2012)

well, it's gone now.

All you have is GBP 0.72 remaining if you want to spend on an app or somewhere.


----------



## duke123 (Nov 1, 2012)

^^ya its gone..but i want to know why i lost it...to avoid future mistakes...


----------



## arvendu601 (Nov 1, 2012)

duke123 said:


> what about SBI VCC?



It will work



rider said:


> I've HDFC card too. How much you paid? share the link from where you used hdfc vcc.


700 rs vcc


----------



## dan4u (Nov 1, 2012)

duke123 said:


> it was showing only GBP for me...can anyone help?
> 
> *img694.imageshack.us/img694/4161/entropay.jpg



when you clicked on top-up, didn't you get to choose $20 $50 etc?? or was it chowing in GBP??


----------



## rider (Nov 1, 2012)

arvendu601 said:


> It will work
> 
> 
> 700 rs vcc



exact 700 or 712?


----------



## duke123 (Nov 1, 2012)

dan4u said:


> when you clicked on top-up, didn't you get to choose $20 $50 etc?? or was it chowing in GBP??



not $..it was in GBP 10,20 50GBP..
the statement is yet to be updated...i have sent a mail to give detailed info about transaction but they have not responded yet..


----------



## arvendu601 (Nov 1, 2012)

rider said:


> exact 700 or 712?



why 712:S
price is 699 INR bro 



duke123 said:


> not $..it was in GBP 10,20 50GBP..
> the statement is yet to be updated...i have sent a mail to give detailed info about transaction but they have not responded yet..



U paid using credit card gateway or paypal credit card gateway
just call microsoft and talk with about product key and transaction details they will give you key or they will refund
thanks


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 1, 2012)

arvendu601 said:


> why 712:S
> price is 699 INR bro



Only for those who bought recently as said by MS and for everyone else its 2k which itself is a great price for licensed copy of Windows.


----------



## arvendu601 (Nov 1, 2012)

i got mine copy which is 2.01gb and it is not full package but just upgrade package 
it means i cant edit partitions



thetechfreak said:


> Only for those who bought recently as said by MS and for everyone else its 2k which itself is a great price for licensed copy of Windows.



if you have promo code then u can still get Windows 8 in just 699 Inr
payment gatway credit card,paypal and paypal credit card /guest user


----------



## dan4u (Nov 1, 2012)

arvendu601 said:


> why 712:S
> price is 699 INR bro



its approx Rs 712 if you pay through entropay........



also Win8 really Improves the battery life.......


----------



## sam9953 (Nov 1, 2012)

dan4u said:


> its approx Rs 712 if you pay through entropay........
> 
> 
> 
> also Win8 really Improves the battery life.......



Seriously?? I am using win 7 on my G6 2005AX and I can harldy get 2.5 hours out of my laptop. How much will I be able to get out of it when I install win 8? By an estimate.


----------



## dan4u (Nov 1, 2012)

sam9953 said:


> Seriously?? I am using win 7 on my G6 2005AX and I can harldy get 2.5 hours out of my laptop. How much will I be able to get out of it when I install win 8? By an estimate.



well I can't be sure, I'm getting nearly 4hrs from an 80% charge on my laptop, earlier I used to get roughly 3 hrs....... ~40min-55min increase, its on power saver with wifi on.


----------



## sam9953 (Nov 1, 2012)

Wow, that is nice.  This makes me feel like getting win 8 sooner.


----------



## Neo (Nov 1, 2012)

Makx said:


> if he/she is using it on a pc not tablet, or using it for daily office work or not using any metro apps or stuff
> Windows 8 is great even without metro ui
> Windows 8 with start8 and without metro ui is a superfast windows 7



What you are saying is, windows8 - metro UI page (or whatever it is called)  + Start button = Better than Windows 7 x64 for a desktop?? Huh?? :what:

Why not just use 7 silly.


----------



## batman (Nov 1, 2012)

Tried payment with SBI virtual card and it did not accept.Error was coming saying payment info is incorrect


----------



## icebags (Nov 2, 2012)

^^ axis and hdfc works better in international sites. go and open a savings bank account in either of them.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 2, 2012)

Apparently my Axis card isn't also working. Why I don't know but getting error. No its not a problem of the card. Really fed up now


----------



## shar_yogi (Nov 2, 2012)

Their is no auto redial option have to redial manually, very frustrating as mine BSNL connection keeps dropping  frequently.


----------



## rider (Nov 2, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Only for those who bought recently as said by MS and for everyone else its 2k which itself is a great price for licensed copy of Windows.



I know but there if anyone fill the fake date purchase after june 2 2012.  He will get promo code for the discount too. So, whenever microsoft ask for the windows 7 for verfication keys simply put the genuine key of the PC. 
This trick is done by thousands of people and they are perfectly fine with this. In the end of the day you are getting a genuine windows 8 pro for such a low price.


----------



## duke123 (Nov 2, 2012)

rider said:


> I know but there if anyone fill the fake date purchase after june 2 2012.  He will get promo code for the discount too. So, whenever microsoft ask for the windows 7 for verfication keys simply put the genuine key of the PC.
> This trick is done by thousands of people and they are perfectly fine with this. In the end of the day you are getting a genuine windows 8 pro for such a low price.



seems like microsoft doesnt care and because of this thousands of people are paying because of this loop hole they are actually getting much better profits...


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 2, 2012)

Whatever MS is getting - 699 or 1999 is better than nothing. Win8 pro would cost around 11k after discount is over. Most people have gone the pirate way if this was the price from Day 1. Or would have stayed with Win7. Such low price serves many purposes for MS
1. Stronger market figures.... Increase in market share.... because only licensed copies are counted
2. Better adoption rate... (even better than actual) Suppose 10 people had win7... 5 were pirated.... 4 out of 10 upgraded to win8. The adoption rate will only be calculated in terms og number of win7 licenses sold that is 5. Hence adoption rate for MS becomes 4/5*100 = 80% instead of just 40% which would mean failure of Win8
3.  MS wants people to love Metro. Many hate but for those who love will be tempted to buy WP8 phnes


----------



## rider (Nov 2, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> Whatever MS is getting - 699 or 1999 is better than nothing. Win8 pro would cost around 11k after discount is over. Most people have gone the pirate way if this was the price from Day 1. Or would have stayed with Win7. Such low price serves many purposes for MS
> 1. Stronger market figures.... Increase in market share.... because only licensed copies are counted
> 2. Better adoption rate... (even better than actual) Suppose 10 people had win7... 5 were pirated.... 4 out of 10 upgraded to win8. The adoption rate will only be calculated in terms og number of win7 licenses sold that is 5. Hence adoption rate for MS becomes 4/5*100 = 80% instead of just 40% which would mean failure of Win8
> 3.  MS wants people to love Metro. Many hate but for those who love will be tempted to buy WP8 phnes



Yes! prashant you are right. Also Microsoft is more focusing in apps, they are not caring about the money from operating system but with apps that people are going to buy from their stores. I will purchase my windows 8 pro with that loop hole next week.


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Nov 3, 2012)

The loophole is no longer working. It asks for genuine key. I tried with many pirated keys as well as my wife's laptop's genuine home basic key which is more than a year old. Nothing worked.  Only choice is to pay Rs. 1999. I am thinking of letting her stay on 7 right now and will buy her a new PC later with Pro license.


----------



## Tech&ME (Nov 4, 2012)

Krazy_About_Technology said:


> The loophole is no longer working. It asks for genuine key. I tried with many pirated keys as well as my wife's laptop's genuine home basic key which is more than a year old. Nothing worked.  Only choice is to pay Rs. 1999. I am thinking of letting her stay on 7 right now and will buy her a new PC later with Pro license.



Ya its not working anymore !!

Anyway, I am looking for a complete REVIEW of Windows 8 Pro from FORUM MEMBERS. Please someone put up a REVIEW of Windows 8 in the REVIEW section of this forum.

What I have understood till now is:

- Windows 8 has actually TWO OS environment built into ONE. [ which simply means TWO different Apps for the same task, eg: Mail and Windows Live 2012. ]

- The Metro apps are full screen apps and you cannot minimise them.

- You cannot switch between Metro Apps quickly.

- You don't even know which Metro Apps are currently running.

- Windows 7 like desktop environment has MS Office Ribbon in the explorer all over the place.

- Games developers are not impressed by Windows 8 Metro UI.


----------



## duke123 (Nov 4, 2012)

^^why dont you try google...there are so many reviews already out there...


----------



## dan4u (Nov 4, 2012)

^^ try this, its got pretty much everything tomshardware:The Definitive Windows 8 Review And User Guide

and I've been using Win 8 for the past few days, and I have to say, its really good, searching for stuff on your computer is much easier, we can switch between metro app and desktop with a single click.
the task manager has much more info....switching between metro apps is pretty easy for me.....it takes some time to get used to....but once you get the hang of it you'll love it


----------



## duke123 (Nov 4, 2012)

^^^mate entropay has still not updated my statement...how much time do they take to update the info??


----------



## dan4u (Nov 4, 2012)

it takes a couple of days I believe, it took about 4-5 days for me, in the description it'll show "Purchase of INR699.00 at WINDOWS8 ESD BY ARVATO", I still don't understand why you got GBP and not USD


----------



## duke123 (Nov 4, 2012)

^^^dont know but the support guy told it doesnt matter...they also have no idea why i was charged 9.28GBP..i am waiting for the statement which is yet to come...


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 5, 2012)

A very different yet very logical article about the changes in windows 8. . . And what it means to the future of computing

*www.fonearena.com/tech/general/editorial-windows-rt-is-the-future-heres-why/2824/


----------



## pranav0091 (Nov 5, 2012)

I sure hope that is not true. Time to see if I can switch to linux.
The beauty of windows comes from the fact that it lets users fiddle with pretty intricate things about the system with a UI thats less intimidating than a *nix counterpart (just my opinion). And if they plan to kill it off in the pretext of 'better' control over applications, then we are possibly going to see a pretty bland future. Checked out the preview releases of W8. Its pretty but its only a pretty face. It was worser at power consumption (would like to see some of the W8 users here test that fact out again) Doesnt do all that well on a non-touch screen. I wouldnt say it reduces long term productivity, but its surely not worth its salt as any kind of OS upgrade. Not yet. Might do very well in the tablet category though. 

Anyways, I'm staying put with my W7.


----------



## kaz (Nov 5, 2012)

I tried developer's preview months back and few days back I tried release's preview but that got corrupted and didn't boot..Back on my WIN7 HP.
I would have prefered buying Win8 only if I had a touchscreen. Till then I am happy with my NON-METRO looking Laptop


----------



## Reloaded (Nov 5, 2012)

Got a copy for 699 rs


----------



## abhishek66 (Nov 5, 2012)

Tech&ME said:


> Ya its not working anymore !!
> 
> Anyway, I am looking for a complete REVIEW of Windows 8 Pro from FORUM MEMBERS. Please someone put up a REVIEW of Windows 8 in the REVIEW section of this forum.
> 
> ...



1. To know which apps are running / open in background, move your mouse to the extreme, upper, left corner of the screen until you see a thumbnail of your running app. Right-click on the thumbnail and click Close.

2. To minimize just press window key to reach start menu or window+D to reach desktop

3. To switch between metro apps press window+tab

4. Google before you post


----------



## rider (Nov 5, 2012)

Krazy_About_Technology said:


> The loophole is no longer working. It asks for genuine key. I tried with many pirated keys as well as my wife's laptop's genuine home basic key which is more than a year old. Nothing worked.  Only choice is to pay Rs. 1999. I am thinking of letting her stay on 7 right now and will buy her a new PC later with Pro license.



Noooooooooo!!!


----------



## Tech&ME (Nov 5, 2012)

abhishek66 said:


> 1. To know which apps are running / open in background, move your mouse to the extreme, upper, left corner of the screen until you see a thumbnail of your running app. Right-click on the thumbnail and click Close.
> 
> 2. To minimize just press window key to reach start menu or window+D to reach desktop
> 
> ...



Humm...

I am aware of the Shortcut keys ! But the question is why on earth should I use a shortcut key to do things ?? Why I simply cannot use my mouse instead.

The mouse gestures are not responsive at all, even if I take my mouse pointer towards the left the sidebar or whatever it is called never comes out with the running apps listed.

Its not easy to use with *Mouse and Keyboard*. 

I needn't google for everything like you !!  Or you should have asked Microsoft to include *GOOGLE* as *HELP for Windows 8*


----------



## Bijesh Amatya (Nov 6, 2012)

*Windows eight Problems*

My system Confgriation is as follows
Processor: Intel Pentium 4, 2800 mhz

Motherboard: Foxconn G31 MX, Shoket: LGA 775, Chipset: G31 MX

Ram: Dynet 1024 Mbytes DDRII @533 mhz

Hard Drive:  WD Caviar Blue 500 GB

Optical Drive: Sony DVD R/W

Monitor: Viewsonic E40 resoulation of 1024*768

Internet Connection: Ncell Connect 500MB Data plan 

Keyboard and Mouse: Ordinary Mulltimedia Keyboard and Mouse

Operating System: Windows Eight consumer Preview 64 Bit

Antivirus: Avast Antivirus

Media Player: Windows Media Player 
                            Vedieo LAN Client 64  Bit version
Office Suit: Microsoft office 2007 Standard 
                        Microsoft Office word 2007
                       Microsoft office Excel 2007
                       Microsoft office Power Point 2007

Browser: Google Crome 

Problem: Yesterday i purchase a copy of Windows eight Professional. When i try to install the copy of windows Eight Professional from DVD drive following error occurred

"Windows Could not collect information for OSI immage file since the specified Immage file install.wim does not exist" PLS help me


----------



## duke123 (Nov 6, 2012)

Any one faced 13% update issue...please be warned this issue makes laptop completely useless and a big pain in the ASS..please upgrade to windows 8 with caution until they fix it... even latest laptops with windows 8 facing this and no official solution has yet been published...


----------



## sam9953 (Nov 6, 2012)

duke123 said:


> Any one faced 13% update issue...please be warned this issue makes laptop completely useless and a big pain in the ASS..please upgrade to windows 8 with caution until they fix it... even latest laptops with windows 8 facing this and no official solution has yet been published...



What exactly is this issue?


----------



## duke123 (Nov 6, 2012)

windows 8 stuck on configuring windows update. - Microsoft Community



sam9953 said:


> What exactly is this issue?



the update keeps getting hanged at 13%...even if you hard power off no luck...the advanced system repair tools for microsoft windows 8 keeps failing...only way i could use my laptop was by refreshing it ...but it again started updating bringing back the issue...now i have hard reset and disabled updates..luckily didnt have any important data to be lost..luckily i searched google 13% update issue on windows 8..

this is a serious bug issue from microsoft and HP..the guys at microsoft and HP wasted some more time.the system completely fails..some guys who brought latest laptops with windows 8 found it totally unusable after 2 days WTF


----------



## icebags (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Windows eight Problems*



Bijesh Amatya said:


> My system Confgriation is as follows
> Processor: Intel Pentium 4, 2800 mhz
> 
> Motherboard: Foxconn G31 MX, Shoket: LGA 775, Chipset: G31 MX
> ...



try installing 32bit win8.


----------



## Makx (Nov 6, 2012)

Windows Update stops at 13 percent in Windows 8 or Windows Server 2012 - This issue?


----------



## duke123 (Nov 6, 2012)

Makx said:


> Windows Update stops at 13 percent in Windows 8 or Windows Server 2012 - This issue?



windows 8 stuck on configuring windows update. - Microsoft Community

yes and no...same issue but for HP laptops...and the early resolution did not work..screwed up two days trying to fix...


----------



## sam9953 (Nov 6, 2012)

duke123 said:


> windows 8 stuck on configuring windows update. - Microsoft Community
> 
> yes and no...same issue but for HP laptops...and the early resolution did not work..screwed up two days trying to fix...





So is your laptop bricked? or working?


----------



## duke123 (Nov 6, 2012)

sam9953 said:


> So is your laptop bricked? or working?



no nothing like bricked..installed windows 7...


----------



## sam9953 (Nov 6, 2012)

So what is not working then?


----------



## duke123 (Nov 7, 2012)

sam9953 said:


> So what is not working then?



only windows 8 is affected...two days i was trying to fix the issue.contacted HP and Microsoft but they wasted some more time....just posted this as a warning as i already mentioned many people who brought new ones are also suffering..


----------



## abhishek66 (Nov 7, 2012)

duke123 said:


> windows 8 stuck on configuring windows update. - Microsoft Community
> 
> yes and no...same issue but for HP laptops...and the early resolution did not work..screwed up two days trying to fix...



i have hp g6 2005ax... installed windows 8 on 27th so its been 10 days... luckily i have not faced any problem till date. But after reading this i have turned off windows automatic update


----------



## dan4u (Nov 7, 2012)

go here if you want to Add Windows Media Center to Windows 8 Pro


----------



## abhishek66 (Nov 8, 2012)

^^ any benifits of the media center?


----------



## lovedonator (Nov 8, 2012)

So tell me,if I buy Windows 8 and install it through the Windows upgrade assistant in my Windows 7 Ultimate,will I get an option to install it in another partition and dual boot  Windows 7 and windows 8?


----------



## Tech&ME (Nov 8, 2012)

^^
yes !


----------



## lovedonator (Nov 8, 2012)

^Thanks


----------



## icebags (Nov 9, 2012)

dan4u said:


> guys use Entropay, its safe. it will cost a little more, but will get the job done. just transfer $20~ Rs 1060 from your debit card to the entropay account. when you create an entropay account you will get a Credit card number, CCV number, expiry date etc, just like a normal CC. you can use this to buy in $, Rs etc. it cost me $13.3 ~Rs 712 to get windows 8 .
> 
> P.S:- look at the exchange rate before transferring.



hey, transferring 20/40 $ to entropay deducts ~5% of their processing fee from my bank and fills 20/40$ in entropay card or it deducts 20/40$ from bank and fills (20/40 -5%) amount to entropay card ?


----------



## dan4u (Nov 9, 2012)

^^ it fills exactly $20/40, processing fee will be 4.95% of $20/40, so total amount deducted will be $20.99/41.98


----------



## icebags (Nov 9, 2012)

^^ if used this card, amount to be paid for win8 will be 39.99$ or Rs.1,999/- ? 

having difficult time calculating the actual amount with all the conversions.


----------



## dan4u (Nov 9, 2012)

^^ yea, if you're getting it for Rs 1999, it will cost ~ $39-41...........entropay will charge you 4.95% of the amount you deposit, your bank will also charge you a slight amount (maybe 5%) for converting Rs to $...

EDIT:-
I recently transferred $100 to my entropay account, in the entropay statement I was charged $104.95 (Rs 5712.95), but in my bank statement I was charged Rs 5904.82 ($108.64), my bank charged me 3.5% of Rs 5712.95 (Rs 200 ~ $3.68) for converting Rs to $......

Entropay (4.95% of $ to be transferred)
Bank       (3.5% of  Rs to be converted)


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: Windows eight Problems*



Bijesh Amatya said:


> My system Confgriation is as follows
> Processor: Intel Pentium 4, 2800 mhz
> 
> Motherboard: Foxconn G31 MX, Shoket: LGA 775, Chipset: G31 MX
> ...





As far as I know, there is no upgrade path from Windows 8 CP to Windows 8 Pro. You need to be on a full release OS to upgrade. Try to format your drive and then do a fresh install with the DVD. The dowloaded ISO worked great for me without any issues.



Tech&ME said:


> Ya its not working anymore !!
> 
> Anyway, I am looking for a complete REVIEW of Windows 8 Pro from FORUM MEMBERS. Please someone put up a REVIEW of Windows 8 in the REVIEW section of this forum.
> 
> ...



Dude, I think you have misunderstood some things here:

- Yes, there are two environments and you have choice to use either of the apps. There is no issue if you dont want to use one or another. Some apps having double versions also gives security related advantages. Like for one, IE 10 when running in New UI mode does not loads all the plugins and everything including its own code runs ina a Sandbox. So its kinda more secure than the desktop version and you can use it for some purposes where this kind of security is required. Desktop version gives you access to all your plugins, the kind of old fashioned browsing experience that you had since always, of course with the enhancements of IE10.

- Metro apps are full screen but you can "minimize" them in two ways. First, go to the top-left of the screen with your mouse and use the app switching bar to switch to another app. Or go to the bottom left of screen and click on the start screen tile kinda thing that appears automatically to go to Start Screen. This will effectively minimize the app and it will be available in App Switching bar like other apps.

- As I said, all the running metro apps show up in the left hand side app switching bar. Plus, the task manager lists them too. Because of the way Modern UI experience way is designed, you cannot have an always on taskbar kind of thing for metro apps and that makes sense for me. Its very quick an easy to move your pointer to access the switching bar.

-Yes the ribbon is now present in most of the places. However, I have not found it much intrusive and like MSOffice, you can make it autohide by double clicking on any of the sections/tabs on it, if you want to use more screen real estate for file browsing in explorer for example. It can be useful at times if you get used to it.

- Well this point I am not an expert to comment about but I don't understand the fuss. For me, All the direct x / open gl games are working as they were in Windows 7 and before and thats the only thing i care about.



Tech&ME said:


> Humm...
> 
> I am aware of the Shortcut keys ! But the question is why on earth should I use a shortcut key to do things ?? Why I simply cannot use my mouse instead.
> 
> ...



Read my above points and tell me how many times i have mentioned the use of shortcuts. Almost every action is possible to be done by mouse as well as shortcuts and its not a rocket science that you can use a combination of both to achieve maximum speed. This is the way it is since windows 98, at least for me. Mouse alone or shortcuts alone get cumbersome at one time or another.

So dont just resist it without trying it out yourself. Dont take mine or anybody else's word for it (or anything else in life  ), Try it yourself with open mind.

For the laptop I have mentioned in my signature, it has made a lot of difference in terms of performance and increased productivity. There were some initial hiccups for 2 days but now i am using it as my primary os and have no problem at all. I also use Fedora 17 on it now with Virtual Box in 1 GB RAM and 4 virtual processor configuration instead of a separate OS and it works great due to the VTx extensions on ivy bridge processors and low memory usage profile of windows 8. 

I had some problems with VPN clients of Cisco and Checkpoint initially. But Cisco one worked with an easy workaround and checkpoint immediately released a fixed version for windows 8. So all good now with me


----------



## dan4u (Nov 9, 2012)

^^ also another easy method to switch between apps/desktop is by swiping your laptop touchpad, I accidentally swiped from left to right and it swapped to an open app, its really quick


----------



## sam9953 (Nov 9, 2012)

Guys, I have finally installed windows 8 on another partition. But can you please tell me how to remove it? I mean how to remove another OS?


----------



## meetdilip (Nov 9, 2012)

Format the drive in which unwanted OS exit and use EasyBCD to remove the boot entry.


----------



## sam9953 (Nov 10, 2012)

meetdilip said:


> Format the drive in which unwanted OS exit and use EasyBCD to remove the boot entry.



I have read that directly removing or formating the partition which has the OS is not the right way to delete an OS.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 10, 2012)

So how many of you purchased it with Rs.1999?


----------



## asingh (Nov 10, 2012)

My inputs:


Okay...here is my take+rant:

I used the promotional code and paid INR 699 and DL'ed the ISO. It took like 6-7H on my 2mbps connection. After I got the ISO on my desktop I copied to my other system, and using the Win7 USB Builder tool created a bootable drive for my NetBook. The installation took like 15-20 minutes and after the final re-boot I was "shocked" that it takes like 70s to reach the desktop. The OS is quite seamless, and during installation only it connected to the wi-fi. 

Installation:

1. Is just like Win7 -till- the first reboot.
2. M$ Now starts to ask you a ton of BS about Windows IDs and some email accounts. Which can be ignored too, and you move forward.
3. It also asks you to create a user ID and password for system entry. I do not remember if this was voluntary. Later on this became a PITA, and I had to Google how to disable it.
4. Almost before the desktop it connected to the WiFi and asked some mail IDs. 
5. Then it told me, I have tried too many times, and I skipped the step.

OS and Metro and Desktop:

1. Ok...it is layered now. You have a Metro tile area (MTA) and then a desktop. Took me a while to realize that the WinKey (WK) can be clicked to toggle between the two.
2. I say a plethora of tiles on the on the MTA, and gleefully clicked on one. "This App cannot open/Change your screen resolution". Major bummer. Metro tiles are supported on 1024 x 768 or greater. So if you are running on a netbook lower, be ready for frustration session. There is a REG hack for this, which I implemented, but then the whole experience suddenly='ed SH*T. The hack enables for the Tiles to run, but then it asks for the IDs you set up in Installation. Now if those failed, you go to another in-tile browser to sign up. And I got (5) from installation. Pissing off. Anyways I undid the hack. But the dynamic tiles are updating, example: Weather.
3. The OS is a lot about short cuts, which you would all know. Control WK+I; brings up settings to the right on a vertical panel and changes can be done. 
4. All device drivers that were required, were embedded and showed in green. Not bad. 
5. OS is really really fast and snappy. My NB is performing faster, but that could be probably due to no virus client, but I doubt that will create a big differential.
6. Task Manager is really cool and trendy and shows a lot of run-time diagnostics.

Google Chrome Fiasco:

I installed Google Chrome, and it was running just fine. It was even launch-able from the MTA. I cannot remember, I did some setting change in Chrome, or clicked something weird and I started to get the persistent "This App cannot open/Change your screen resolution". I uninstalled it, and re-did the install, but it prevailed. It tried: Compatibility changes, force immersive switch, dev. channel download but it is just not working. I HAVE TO HAVE CHROME. Will probably clean install tomorrow. This really irritated me, and that is why I am up till 2:25 AM....!, FF is working just fine, and the lame donkey trotter IE is doing fine also. Incidentally I am able to launch Chrome from "run"; but it is not launching from MTA or the desktop. It is weird and funny, that it was working a while back. 

Overall:

1. Fast and preppy. 
2. Quick to use and navigate.
3. Crappy for 600pi resolution. M$ -should- really have thought this out. So keep this as a consideration if upgrading. 


The copy/paste interface has been jazzed up...!

*i1094.photobucket.com/albums/i450/anilasingh1977/win8_copy_paste2.png

Some more screenshots....!

Setting through the "charms" option:
*i1094.photobucket.com/albums/i450/anilasingh1977/Photobucket%20Desktop%20-%20ANILSINGHPC/Control_and_start__win8.jpg

Network connections. Note how the system intuitively is showing traffic for the active connection, it connects quite fast. Does not idle like Win7:
*i1094.photobucket.com/albums/i450/anilasingh1977/Photobucket%20Desktop%20-%20ANILSINGHPC/Networks_win8.jpg

The task manager has a lot more options. Even start up applications:
*i1094.photobucket.com/albums/i450/anilasingh1977/Photobucket%20Desktop%20-%20ANILSINGHPC/TaskManager_1__win8.jpg

More of startup, even network traffic is there, which is dynamic at run-time:
*i1094.photobucket.com/albums/i450/anilasingh1977/Photobucket%20Desktop%20-%20ANILSINGHPC/TaskManager_2__win8.jpg


----------



## icebags (Nov 10, 2012)

dan4u said:


> ^^ yea, if you're getting it for Rs 1999, it will cost ~ $39-41...........entropay will charge you 4.95% of the amount you deposit, your bank will also charge you a slight amount (maybe 5%) for converting Rs to $...
> 
> EDIT:-
> I recently transferred $100 to my entropay account, in the entropay statement I was charged $104.95 (Rs 5712.95), but in my bank statement I was charged Rs 5904.82 ($108.64), my bank charged me 3.5% of Rs 5712.95 (Rs 200 ~ $3.68) for converting Rs to $......
> ...



thanks, for the elaboration. i got a chance to use hdfc virtual card, so saved some money.


----------



## ico (Nov 11, 2012)

My friend has purchased Windows 8. He has got a serial key. (Rs. 699 upgrade)

Now from where he can download the ISO?


----------



## dan4u (Nov 11, 2012)

^ Download the windows upgrade assistant , and follow the steps there, it will show Rs 1999 as the price, but continue and in the checkout page you can enter the upgrade key, that'll reduce the price to Rs 699


----------



## icebags (Nov 11, 2012)

^ errm he says his friend already purchased the upgrade.
tell ur friend to open the mail he received as purchase bill, there is a link for another "upgrade assistant". download that and execute it by double click, ur friend will be prompted to enter serial. do that, and choose upgrade path as "keep no files" (if it asks for such option), upgrade by creating media (usb/dvd), select dvd and it will ask for location save the download as .iso file. save it. ur friend then can create usb/dvd by using "windows 7 usb/dvd download tool".

justs remember, downloading the upgrade in 32 bit os will give u 32 bit upgrade iso, while in 64 bit os it will give 64 bit iso.


----------



## asingh (Nov 12, 2012)

ico said:


> My friend has purchased Windows 8. He has got a serial key. (Rs. 699 upgrade)
> 
> Now from where he can download the ISO?



Ideally from "anywhere". But the key would have come, after certain questions were asked, so he should get 32 or 64BIT respectively. Else, what was said below your question. Use the upgrade assistant. And before you ask: UA, will not analyze the license status of the computer used to DL the ISO. Else the person can open his user account from M$ (they ask for last name, country, order number), and a DL ISO link will be there. Then your friend can use the Win 7 USB Tool, to build the bootable USB, and pronto.

Something like this:
*i1094.photobucket.com/albums/i450/anilasingh1977/Photobucket%20Desktop%20-%20ANILSINGHPC/WindowsOrderSummary.png


----------



## batman (Nov 12, 2012)

I was wondering if we could use the product key purchased with 1999 offer for fresh install..The reason why I am asking this is I am planning to get a new desktop PC sometime next year..i was thinking of buying windows 8 now and use it when I purchase the desktop.I had upgraded windows 8 in my laptop and it didnt ask for any current licence information and all...Anyone here managed to do a fresh install of windows 8?. If so i would definitely purchase one more key.


----------



## icebags (Nov 12, 2012)

^^ the upgrade assistant collects the previous os key itself. u can not upgrade a previous windows key 2 times. u get license to install 1 windows 8 key in in 1 single system at any given point of time, but u can ofcouse do fresh install with the given iso.


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 12, 2012)

asingh said:


> Ideally from "anywhere". But the key would have come, after certain questions were asked, so he should get 32 or 64BIT respectively. Else, what was said below your question. Use the upgrade assistant. And before you ask: UA, will not analyze the license status of the computer used to DL the ISO. Else the person can open his user account from M$ (they ask for last name, country, order number), and a DL ISO link will be there. Then your friend can use the Win 7 USB Tool, to build the bootable USB, and pronto.
> 
> Something like this:
> *i1094.photobucket.com/albums/i450/anilasingh1977/Photobucket%20Desktop%20-%20ANILSINGHPC/WindowsOrderSummary.png


Can you please do Me a favour.... Please.. Can u share that download link please..


----------



## dan4u (Nov 13, 2012)

^ if you were talking about upgrade assistant see post #293, the upgrade assistant is used to download windows 8


----------



## ritwiksondhi (Nov 13, 2012)

Guys I'm having any issue with my Windows 8 pro 64bit, my USB devices namely my 1TB External drive(USB 2.0), mouse, wi-fi adapter are getting disconnected randomly almost every half an hour. All the drivers are up to date. I can't figure out what's happening. Can anyone help!


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 13, 2012)

dan4u said:


> ^ if you were talking about upgrade assistant see post #293, the upgrade assistant is used to download windows 8


nope.. Just a direct download link



dan4u said:


> ^ if you were talking about upgrade assistant see post #293, the upgrade assistant is used to download windows 8


nope.. Just a direct download link


----------



## gameranand (Nov 13, 2012)

So basically Win 8 is not worth the upgrade if I am on win 7. I read on various forums that it conflicts with many games which is a real real bad thing for me, Maybe I'll wait for SP1 to cure all the diseases this OS have and then I'll use it.


----------



## Neo (Nov 13, 2012)

gameranand said:


> So basically Win 8 is not worth the upgrade if I am on win 7. I read on various forums that it conflicts with many games which is a real real bad thing for me, Maybe I'll wait for SP1 to cure all the diseases this OS have and then I'll use it.



+1 totally agree. Plus this with the metro UI , which makes no sense on a desktop.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 13, 2012)

Got Win8 for my dad's new system. I didn't bother to check the Rs. 699 promo, paid Rs. 1,999 from my brothers CC  , also bought Start8 for Windows® 8 - Bringing back the Windows Start menu for $4.99 so that my dad doesn't get totally confused with the new Interface  . I was very doubtful if I would ever use Win8, but initial impressions are good. I need to setup a Live account for my dad. Also I have to get a copy of Office Home & Student edition. I'm not sure if I have to wait till the next version comes out?? .. I heard its a PITA as its suppose to be locked to a Live ID.

EDIT: BTW.. I did a clean install of Win 8. was initially pi$$ed about the text as it look too rough.. but then I reset my monitor to factory defaults and it worked fine


----------



## Neo (Nov 13, 2012)

^^ Congos. I wish I had a brother like that XD


----------



## RCuber (Nov 13, 2012)

^^ I need to pay him back  (i Think ), or I can say that there is mutual understanding


----------



## hari1 (Nov 13, 2012)

@rcuber
You wasted $5 on Start8?
There are many free alternatives available. Reasearch before you spend money on software.


----------



## daksh (Nov 13, 2012)

Legit copy of windows 8 pro for free. 
MSDN dreamspark account from CSI society of college B)


----------



## icebags (Nov 13, 2012)

RCuber said:


> Got Win8 for my dad's new system. I didn't bother to check the Rs. 699 promo, paid Rs. 1,999 from my brothers CC  , also bought Start8 for Windows® 8 - Bringing back the Windows Start menu for $4.99 so that my dad doesn't get totally confused with the new Interface  . I was very doubtful if I would ever use Win8, but initial impressions are good. I need to setup a Live account for my dad. Also I have to get a copy of Office Home & Student edition. I'm not sure if I have to wait till the next version comes out?? .. I heard its a PITA as its suppose to be locked to a Live ID.
> 
> EDIT: BTW.. I did a clean install of Win 8. was initially pi$$ed about the text as it look too rough.. but then I reset my monitor to factory defaults and it worked fine



u could have used classicshell, that's free and more classic.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 13, 2012)

hari1 said:


> @rcuber
> You wasted $5 on Start8?
> There are many free alternatives available. Reasearch before you spend money on software.


haha.. I could have got Start8 itself for "say free".. I used it ..liked it .. bought it .... I chose software which satisfies my requirement.. be it free or paid..


----------



## sam9953 (Nov 13, 2012)

Even I was on planning to ask how to get back the start button in windows 8?


----------



## ico (Nov 14, 2012)

dan4u said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Download the windows upgrade assistant , and follow the steps there, it will show Rs 1999 as the price, but continue and in the checkout page you can enter the upgrade key, that'll reduce the price to Rs 699





icebags said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





asingh said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks.


----------



## aaruni (Nov 14, 2012)

I am installing the Windows 8 Release Preview now, from Digit DVD, and it asks for a serial key. Where do I get that???


----------



## Makx (Nov 14, 2012)

aaruni said:


> I am installing the Windows 8 Release Preview now, from Digit DVD, and it asks for a serial key. Where do I get that???


key here - [Direct Download Links] Windows 8 Release Preview (RC Build) - Tweaking with Vishal


----------



## dissel (Nov 14, 2012)

Microsoft Windows 8 Professional: Flipkart.com: Microsoft Operating Systems

Is this is full retail copy or just 1 time activation machine locked version ? Though no where they mention this upgrade version. 

What will be the actual price of win 8 pro in india ?


----------



## icebags (Nov 15, 2012)

i think MS has not released retail versions in anywhere yet. almost certain it's upgrade version. retail pro is expected to be priced @ ~11k.


----------



## gurujee (Nov 15, 2012)

the license available at flipcart is a upgrade version only ????? i want to buy one, but not upgrade but full license as i dont have any license version of MS OS. please confirm someone.


----------



## dissel (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm thinking going to mail FK Customer Support team about that listing, What is it ? They must put some label that it is a Upgrade version or what ? It is hell of confusion right now. Look at the review of that , people asking the same question.

But if anyone got genuine previous version of windows (From XP to Seven any one) in their computer, for them it is economical to go online way (Windows Upgrade Assistant) which cost just 1999/- and 2 gb download.On the flip side user must either hold CC or Paypal advantage as pre-requisition .


----------



## RCuber (Nov 15, 2012)

BTW.. one thing I noticed.. some member mentioned their dislike of Live integration. though I was a bit unhappy when I read a little about Live integration. I don't think its wrong.. it was just time Microsoft implemented it. Also take Android(yea.. its a mobile OS) or Chromium OS. Integration with Google account is by default. I am still exploring Win 8 (hardly get time) so cant comment how well Microsoft have integrated Live with Windows 8.


----------



## kaudey (Nov 15, 2012)

I upgraded from win 7 to win 8 by paying Rs.1999 online and after installation spent some 10 minutes to shutdown my PC. What the hell is shutdown doing in settings???


----------



## ritwiksondhi (Nov 15, 2012)

dissel said:


> I'm thinking going to mail FK Customer Support team about that listing, What is it ? They must put some label that it is a Upgrade version or what ? It is hell of confusion right now. Look at the review of that , people asking the same question.
> 
> But if anyone got genuine previous version of windows (From XP to Seven any one) in their computer, for them it is economical to go online way (Windows Upgrade Assistant) which cost just 1999/- and 2 gb download.On the flip side user must either hold CC or Paypal advantage as pre-requisition .



The version available on flipkart is probably(almost 90%) the version which MS offers for (1999+1060), the DVD version. And it doesn't matter if you're running a genuine or non-genuine version of windows, you can flawlessly upgrade to Win 8 or do a clean install of the OS as I did. Even on MS website they nowhere mentioned the word "Genuine".



kaudey said:


> I upgraded from win 7 to win 8 by paying Rs.1999 online and after installation spent some 10 minutes to shutdown my PC. What the hell is shutdown doing in settings???


That's how they've made it. You can use Alt+F4 to shutdown or just install Classic Shell to get the old start menu back.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 15, 2012)

kaudey said:


> I upgraded from win 7 to win 8 by paying Rs.1999 online and after installation spent some 10 minutes to shutdown my PC. What the hell is shutdown doing in settings???



Pssst.... let me tell you a secret


Spoiler



Press the power button

or just right click at the left bottom of the taskbar


----------



## gurujee (Nov 15, 2012)

ritwiksondhi said:


> The version available on flipkart is probably(almost 90%) the version which MS offers for (1999+1060), the DVD version. And it doesn't matter if you're running a genuine or non-genuine version of windows, you can flawlessly upgrade to Win 8 or do a clean install of the OS as I did. Even on MS website they nowhere mentioned the word "Genuine".



That means, If i buy the win8 from flipkart for 3.5k, then i can clean install the OS from the dvd supplied?


----------



## ritwiksondhi (Nov 15, 2012)

gurujee said:


> That means, If i buy the win8 from flipkart for 3.5k, then i can clean install the OS from the dvd supplied?


I believe that's the case but I'm just 90% sure. It'd be better if you buy it through Windows Upgrade Assistant because that's what I did which makes me 100% sure.


----------



## icebags (Nov 15, 2012)

For those who are confuzed with box packs of win8 in store/flipkart, read in order::

# Boxed copies of Windows 8 Pro do not work for clean installs - Operating Systems - Build - News - Atomic MPC
# windows 8 retail box version - Microsoft Community
# Retailers confused on Windows 8 licensing - Software - Technology - News - CRN Australia


----------



## kaudey (Nov 16, 2012)

Just wondering...is there any way to go back to Win7 after upgrading it to win 8?


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 16, 2012)

kaudey said:


> Just wondering...is there any way to go back to Win7 after upgrading it to win 8?



you have to do a clean format with a Windows 7 DVD.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Nov 16, 2012)

icebags said:


> For those who are confuzed with box packs of win8 in store/flipkart, read in order::
> 
> # Boxed copies of Windows 8 Pro do not work for clean installs - Operating Systems - Build - News - Atomic MPC
> # windows 8 retail box version - Microsoft Community
> # Retailers confused on Windows 8 licensing - Software - Technology - News - CRN Australia



Confused now. I got the product key for win8 pro and i want to do a clean install of the OS as my Windows 7 is 32 bit and i am planning to install 64bit win 8. Any one tried this using Rs 1999 update. Will the clean install dont work?


----------



## dissel (Nov 16, 2012)

did you install in a new machine like a newly assembled desktop or just in a laptop which comes Win 7 or Vista with preloaded with OEM key (COA) at the back ? Can you let me know....Please.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Nov 16, 2012)

I didnt install till now. I have the product key with me. have to download win 8 first.

The laptop came preloaded with Vista and i upgraded to Win 7 HP and activated win 7 using the new licence key i got.

The laptop has windows vista OEM key (COA) at the back and i want to install win 8 64 bit now.


----------



## icebags (Nov 16, 2012)

^^
(1)buy win8 upgrade with upgrade assistant. after showing the new key, when it starts download, cancel it. go to the mail address u gave. u will see the bill + key + a download link.
(2)in another empty 25GB+ partition, install 64 bit win8 release preview / demo (expires on jan 15 probably) and open the mail there again. from the download link in mail u get a new upgrade assistant, open it and it will ask for ur new win8 key. write it and start download. after download completes, select "create dvd media" and save iso . it will be the 64 bit iso u need.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Nov 16, 2012)

icebags said:


> ^^
> (1)buy win8 upgrade with upgrade assistant. after showing the new key, when it starts download, cancel it. go to the mail address u gave. u will see the bill + key + a download link.
> (2)in another empty 25GB+ partition, install 64 bit win8 release preview / demo (expires on jan 15 probably) and open the mail there again. from the download link in mail u get a new upgrade assistant, open it and it will ask for ur new win8 key. write it and start download. after download completes, select "create dvd media" and save iso . it will be the 64 bit iso u need.



or simply download win8 from upgrade assistant on a 64bit OS to get a win8 64 bit version.

when u download win 8 on 32 bit OS (eg::win 7 32 bit), it will download the 32 bit version on win 8. if you do it on 64 bit version, u will end up getting a 64bit win 8 version


----------



## gameranand (Nov 16, 2012)

Too much confusion for a OS installation eh....I am better with Win 7 for some some months for sure until all of this dust settles down.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Nov 16, 2012)

thanks all..i have 64 bit release preview installed in my laptop. i will download win8 from there and reformat the drive with release preview and do a fresh install.


----------



## dissel (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes....it is too much confusion now...and some user @ FK (who bought that particular copy) said in the product review section that the listing is for full copy. No need any genuine previous version of windows as pre-requisite. FK's windows package can be installed in any bare bone machine which can capable running win 8.

But surprisingly no "Certified Buyer" tag beside his review/name.

here the review by *Abhimanyu Shukla*



> *Full version and Can be installed on any PC. Bought and Installed myself.*
> 
> Flipkart rocks. I got confused from another comment from Rahul that it may be upgrade, and asked Flipkart to cancel. They called me and informed me that it is a Full version, however if I still want to cancel, I should not take shipment delivery, and they will return the money. I did take delivery of shipment. I have a Microsoft packing box with both 64 and 32 bit dvd, and a valid key card. I installed it fresh on a system with Linux, and enjoying it.
> 
> It is full version and can be installed in any supporting system without any prior windows. Happy Flipkarting.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Nov 16, 2012)

dissel said:


> Yes....it is too much confusion now...and some user @ FK (who bought that particular copy) said in the product review section that the listing is for full copy. No need any genuine previous version of windows as pre-requisite. FK's windows package can be installed in any bare bone machine which can capable running win 8.
> 
> But surprisingly no "Certified Buyer" tag beside his review/name.
> 
> here the review by *Abhimanyu Shukla*



I believe you (whoever has installed) has activated the OS after installing. 

Thats where the error pops up.

Just for reassurance, can you confirm if that has done


----------



## icebags (Nov 17, 2012)

^^ right, he can't activate the FK version without upgrade.



rakesh_ic said:


> or simply download win8 from upgrade assistant on a 64bit OS to get a win8 64 bit version.
> when u download win 8 on 32 bit OS (eg::win 7 32 bit), it will download the 32 bit version on win 8. if you do it on 64 bit version, u will end up getting a 64bit win 8 version


that is what i said, purchase in existing 32 bit, download in 64 bit.
or one can order the DVD box pack, it contains both 32bit & 64 bit dvds.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi, as you know that in Win 8's task Manager, the Network usage is displayed in Mbps. I currently access internet through my 2g mobile and thus get speed around 30-40 kbps. So whenever I have to check an application's internet usage, I have to go to resource monitor which displays network usage in kbps (which is more appropriate for the speed I'm getting). So, I want to know if there's some way of displaying network usage in task Manager in kbps instead of Mbps.

Thank You.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 17, 2012)

people who dont like win 8's modern ui can simply think of the start screen as a glorified start menu. And there you have win 7 supercharged= win8. Use only the desktop.


----------



## IndianRambo (Nov 18, 2012)

Here is my custom made tiles on metro
*i.imgur.com/yiZIn.jpg


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 18, 2012)

What app did you use? And how did you add those titles above the tiles?


----------



## kaudey (Nov 20, 2012)

I am not able to open any of the tiles from the metro UI (eg. store, video, music, games etc). what can be the reason?


----------



## RCuber (Nov 20, 2012)

what do you mean by "Not able to open" ?? application is completely blank or it crashes or you cant install any app???


----------



## RCuber (Nov 20, 2012)

^^ Oi!!! Follow Rules dude..

EDITreniarahim1. go here *www.askvg.com/direct-download-link...nd-untouched-windows-7-iso-32-bit-and-64-bit/ and use the 64bit ISO. Install Win 7 (you can skip the product key during installation) and it will work as trial. then you can use the upgrade assistant to purchase your copy.

EDIT2: Note: The link which I have given is legal.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 20, 2012)

Darn it. So basically one needs Win 7 preinstalled to get Win 8. Its the worst policy I can think of from Microsoft.


----------



## kaudey (Nov 20, 2012)

RCuber said:


> what do you mean by "Not able to open" ?? application is completely blank or it crashes or you cant install any app???



When I click on any of the tiles, it just goes to a coloured screen with an icon of that application, the dots keep circling but nothing happens after that. Screen shot for ur ref.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 20, 2012)

IIRC I did face this issue once or twice. Do one thing, run windows update. it will download the latest updates and then check.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Nov 20, 2012)

RCuber said:


> ^^ Oi!!! Follow Rules dude..
> 
> EDITreniarahim1. go here [Direct Download Links] Download Official Windows 7 RTM with SP1 ISO (32-bit and 64-bit) - Tweaking with Vishal and use the 64bit ISO. Install Win 7 (you can skip the product key during installation) and it will work as trial. then you can use the upgrade assistant to purchase your copy.
> 
> EDIT2: Note: The link which I have given is legal.



Finally i installed Win 8 pro Without any issues. Downloaded the 64Bit Win 8 through Upgrade Assistant from Win 8 Release Preview. Created Bootable USB using the ISO file and did a clean install on the Win 7 drive after formatting. Activation also went perfectly fine and everything is up and running. Thanks every one..


----------



## kaudey (Nov 20, 2012)

RCuber said:


> IIRC I did face this issue once or twice. Do one thing, run windows update. it will download the latest updates and then check.



Tried...no go. Is it something to do with screen resolution? My TV natively supports 1360x768, but even after increasing it to 1366x768 the tiles are not opening.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Nov 20, 2012)

@gameranand : No..Its applicable only for Upgrade Version. Wait for the full retail copy.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 20, 2012)

kaudey said:


> Tried...no go. Is it something to do with screen resolution? My TV natively supports 1360x768, but even after increasing it to 1366x768 the tiles are not opening.


what is your native resolution on your Monitor/Laptop.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 20, 2012)

reniarahim1 said:


> @gameranand : No..Its applicable only for Upgrade Version. Wait for the full retail copy.



And when it will release ?? After 1 year ??


----------



## reniarahim1 (Nov 20, 2012)

just do a google search and get your answers.
full retail version cost $139.99 at newegg.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 20, 2012)

gameranand said:


> And when it will release ?? After 1 year ??



No. Flipkart is apparently selling Windows 8 Pro DVD but as per comments it works on fresh install. Costs 3.5k. They basically register via the upgrade assistant and ship the DVD to themselves. Costs 3k appx so its a neat profit of 500.

If you I want to do the process yourself. You gotta have Windows pre installed in your computer. 

Flipkart link *www.flipkart.com/microsoft-windows-8-professional/p/itmdf3njpfk7vbc4?pid=OPSDF3KZYV7AZTRH


----------



## kaudey (Nov 20, 2012)

RCuber said:


> what is your native resolution on your Monitor/Laptop.



Native res is 1360x768, connected via HDMI.


----------



## arjotsingh (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Windows 8 Thread.*

I installed windows 8 pro 32bit on my laptop which is an year old dell vostro 1550 with win vista and 7 already installed. After installing windows 8, when I started windows, after the boot screen it should show the lock screen but I am being shown a black screen. So I have to press the power button twice to get to the lock screen. Also I am not shown the os selection screen of win 8. Instead I have to make win 7 as my default os for selecting between the three os.


----------



## manmeet (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi All,
I have installed windows 8 on my HP G6 2005-AX, without problem. I went for fresh Install and its pretty easy specially if you go by step-by-step procedure as mentioned here.

Regards
Manmeet


----------



## kaz (Nov 23, 2012)

i have a strange problem when I open one of my drive file explore says not responding and after a while it shows the file there in and after that when I am trying to scroll down it hangs again but after a while everything seems fine. This is happening each time I open my E drive not at all any such problem  in other drives or folders. What might be the problem please help me out.


----------



## rider (Nov 24, 2012)

I have upgraded windows 7 home premium 64 bit to windows 8 pro. All apps are working fine except the google chrome. I mean the problem is that chrome gets hangs after loading the half page of website even in google search. I tried reinstalling chrome, flash player and java but nothing is improved. Please help.



Spoiler



*img818.imageshack.us/img818/6835/hangb.png


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 24, 2012)

@rider ditch Chrome and use Opera or Firefox.


----------



## rider (Nov 24, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> @rider ditch Chrome and use Opera or Firefox.



Are you kidding me?  Really?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 24, 2012)

use Opera rider. better than chrome.


----------



## rider (Nov 24, 2012)

But what is the issue with chrome? Why it is not responding, any reason?


----------



## ico (Nov 24, 2012)

yup. Opera is the way to go.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 24, 2012)

rider said:


> Are you kidding me?  Really?


No. Chrome is a big piece bof bloatware, best stayed away.


ssk_the_gr8 said:


> use Opera rider. better than chrome.


This, and nothing else


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 24, 2012)

Opera browser | Faster & safer internet | Free download - rider


----------



## rider (Nov 24, 2012)

Okay, I am using opera now but still I want to fix my beloved chrome.  It can not able to load any webpage fully.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 24, 2012)

you dont need to fix it when you have Opera!


----------



## rider (Nov 24, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> you dont need to fix it when you have Opera!



 oh! god

I found opera is not as fast as chrome usually.


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 24, 2012)

rider said:


> Okay, I am using opera now but still I want to fix my beloved chrome.  It can not able to load any webpage fully.


You cleared Cookies and all that!!


----------



## rider (Nov 24, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> You cleared Cookies and all that!!



dude! i reinstalled 4 times. Deleted everything from appdata/local.


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 24, 2012)

rider said:


> dude! i reinstalled 4 times. Deleted everything from appdata/local.


Ok try resetting the IE Properties (though not relative but works sometimes)
Internet options>Advanced>Reset


----------



## icebags (Nov 24, 2012)

kaz said:


> i have a strange problem when I open one of my drive file explore says not responding and after a while it shows the file there in and after that when I am trying to scroll down it hangs again but after a while everything seems fine. This is happening each time I open my E drive not at all any such problem  in other drives or folders. What might be the problem please help me out.



error scan e drive and defrag it.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 24, 2012)

Have been using Chrome and Firefox since years and I personally feel chrome is QUITE faster.


----------



## rider (Nov 24, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Ok try resetting the IE Properties (though not relative but works sometimes)
> Internet options>Advanced>Reset



Doesn't work this method. I removed each extansion manually then restart the laptop. Now everything is fine.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 25, 2012)

I dont know if its Win8 or my Wifi Adapter.. it keeps loosing connection.. only way to regain connection is to remove and connect the USB Wifi adapter again


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 25, 2012)

RCuber said:


> I dont know if its Win8 or my Wifi Adapter.. it keeps loosing connection.. only way to regain connection is to remove and connect the USB Wifi adapter again



Update drivers.


----------



## andy_65_in (Nov 26, 2012)

i have a hp usa made laptop gifted to me which has win 8-how can i carry out partitions in its c drive to save data from crashes - i am a layman and had requested someone who says its not possible without a backup cd-it doesnt have any backup cd with it


----------



## reniarahim1 (Nov 26, 2012)

Use any linux live cd and use gparted to shrink and create the new partitions.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 26, 2012)

andy_65_in said:


> i have a hp usa made laptop gifted to me which has win 8-how can i carry out partitions in its c drive to save data from crashes - i am a layman and had requested someone who says its not possible without a backup cd-it doesnt have any backup cd with it



Use aomei partition mmanager


----------



## rider (Nov 26, 2012)

andy_65_in said:


> i have a hp usa made laptop gifted to me which has win 8-how can i carry out partitions in its c drive to save data from crashes - i am a layman and had requested someone who says its not possible without a backup cd-it doesnt have any backup cd with it



check this video and learn. How To Partition / Resize Your Hard Drive - EASEUS Partition Master - YouTube


----------



## topgear (Nov 27, 2012)

andy_65_in said:


> i have a hp usa made laptop gifted to me which has win 8-how can i carry out partitions in its c drive to save data from crashes - i am a layman and had requested someone who says its not possible without a backup cd-it doesnt have any backup cd with it



backup important files, drivers etc. on a PD before proceeding - keep a windows 8 install disc handy in case you need it and lastsly make a bootable CD with free Partition Magic - boot your laptop with it and you should be able to resize the C drive and a makle a free partition out of the saved/free space.


----------



## andy_65_in (Nov 27, 2012)

dear topgear i havent got a win 8 cd with the newlaptop-it was withjout one-what shud i do


----------



## rakesh_ic (Nov 27, 2012)

topgear said:


> backup important files, drivers etc. on a PD before proceeding - keep a windows 8 install disc handy in case you need it and lastsly make a bootable CD with free Partition Magic - boot your laptop with it and you should be able to resize the C drive and a makle a free partition out of the saved/free space.



Doesnt win 8 have the partition tool embeded in like win 7??


----------



## rider (Nov 27, 2012)

Why you people getting it so complicated making desired partition through easus partition manager is quite simple. You can make it in a minute.


----------



## topgear (Nov 28, 2012)

yep, it's the easiest method - I've used easeus partition manager myself so can tell it for sure  but Op should take backup important files and drivers before resizing/creating new partition.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Nov 28, 2012)

topgear said:


> yep, it's the easiest method - I've used easeus partition manager myself so can tell it for sure  but Op should take backup important files and drivers before resizing/creating new partition.


ok.. Windows 8 has the partition tool embedded in just like win 7.

Search for partition in settings on Metro UI.. or go to comtrol panel and find it in admin tools.. use that to shrink your partition. 100% safe and no need to use any third party apps


----------



## Amithansda (Nov 28, 2012)

Hey Guys, 
I have one query. I use Windows 7 and Ubuntu 12.04 dual boot. Can I just upgrade Windows 7 to Windows 8 and still keep the Linux intact?
I got me worried because I heard that Windows 8 is forcing people to use it as primary OS and also forcing UEFI(or Something sounding like that) so that it would be difficult to dual boot the system.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Nov 28, 2012)

Amithansda said:


> Hey Guys,
> I have one query. I use Windows 7 and Ubuntu 12.04 dual boot. Can I just upgrade Windows 7 to Windows 8 and still keep the Linux intact?
> I got me worried because I heard that Windows 8 is forcing people to use it as primary OS and also forcing UEFI(or Something sounding like that) so that it would be difficult to dual boot the system.



Yes its perfectly fine as i am having the same config and both are ok. Only grub bootloader is showing windows 7 which u can change in ubuntu.


----------



## ranjitsd (Nov 28, 2012)

can i install windows 8 pro on counterfeit windows 7 or xp


----------



## amjath (Nov 28, 2012)

ranjitsd said:


> can i install windows 8 pro on counterfeit windows 7 or xp



Yes, go ahead that's why Microsoft is giving promo for windows 8 to avoid previous and current piracy


----------



## ranjitsd (Nov 28, 2012)

amjath said:


> Yes, go ahead that's why Microsoft is giving promo for windows 8 to avoid previous and current piracy


thanks


----------



## reniarahim1 (Nov 28, 2012)

ranjitsd said:


> can i install windows 8 pro on counterfeit windows 7 or xp



technically possible. but whether the licencing agreement allows it, u have to read the terms and conditions.


----------



## topgear (Nov 29, 2012)

MS license policy won't never allow it but this the way to get win 8 for cheap ( after purchasing the upgrade key ) one just needs to download a legit digital copy of win 8 from MS official website.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 29, 2012)

Well I would say good marketing strategy because this way many more people will get genuine Win 8 who were out of the question previously.


----------



## andy_65_in (Nov 29, 2012)

i googled to see partitioning win 8 and found one website where we have to work on diskmgmt.msc to start the procedure-now in between i have to enter amount of space to shrink in mb-what shud i enter here-ihave a c drive of abt 394 GB.please help.also what is the system to be entered is it ntfs or fat 32


----------



## rakesh_ic (Nov 29, 2012)

andy_65_in said:


> i googled to see partitioning win 8 and found one website where we have to work on diskmgmt.msc to start the procedure-now in between i have to enter amount of space to shrink in mb-what shud i enter here-ihave a c drive of abt 394 GB.please help.also what is the system to be entered is it ntfs or fat 32



dude.. its not anything alien.. partitioning (or shrinking volume) was a feature of win 7 and win 8 carries the legacy. 

Go to control panel -> admin tools you will see partition or shrink tool there. Now what you have googled is the command to go directly to this tool. Which also means its nothing external and is completely safe. 

Put the format of the partition as NTFS.


----------



## topgear (Nov 30, 2012)

andy_65_in said:


> i googled to see partitioning win 8 and found one website where we have to work on diskmgmt.msc to start the procedure-now in between i have to enter amount of space to shrink in mb-what shud i enter here-ihave a c drive of abt 394 GB.please help.also what is the system to be entered is it ntfs or fat 32



when you choose the option Shrink the disk management will automatically show you the maximum possible space that it can free up so that yu can use the free space to create a new partition - now you may enter any value on the "enter amount of space to shrink" field but as you are shrining C partition make sure you keep some space on it for future usages - at-least 30-50GB - the Total size after the shrink should read something like 30720 or 51200 MB or_ you better post a screenshot of what you see after choosing the shrink option._


----------



## andy_65_in (Nov 30, 2012)

thanks-have done my partitioning.now how can i add an app on my main screen-like i want to aff facebook or yahoomail on it-how can i do that


----------



## RCuber (Nov 30, 2012)

^^ Open Store App in your start screen ..


----------



## image (Nov 30, 2012)

My HP LaserJet M1136 MFP is not supported by Windows 8.  

HP support website clarifies that they will provide the solution in December 2012.

It's so bad that the product which is still being sold, is not supported, neither by Microsoft nor by HP.  

Any solution guys ?


----------



## rider (Nov 30, 2012)

image said:


> My HP LaserJet M1136 MFP is not supported by Windows 8.
> 
> HP support website clarifies that they will provide the solution in December 2012.
> 
> ...



Try to use virtual windows xp or ubuntu.


----------



## topgear (Dec 1, 2012)

image said:


> My HP LaserJet M1136 MFP is not supported by Windows 8.
> 
> HP support website clarifies that they will provide the solution in December 2012.
> 
> ...



try installing win7 driver.


----------



## image (Dec 1, 2012)

topgear said:


> try installing win7 driver.



I did that before posting. The printer is working, the scanner doesn't.


----------



## andy_65_in (Dec 1, 2012)

please help me -how do i add an app like yahoomail,facebook on my win 8 laptop screen on my win 8 app desktop screen- i have a oem window 8 basic version- i also want to know whether i can add an app in this version or not- i want to add my own email(yahoomail),facebook and other websites i use on the main start screen itself -i know how to delete the app


----------



## Vyom (Dec 2, 2012)

Talking of Windows 8... IE 10 sucks or not?
I think Microsoft is becoming really honest in this ad!


----------



## topgear (Dec 2, 2012)

image said:


> I did that before posting. The printer is working, the scanner doesn't.



try VueScan.


----------



## andy_65_in (Dec 2, 2012)

please help me -how do i add an app like yahoomail,facebook on my win 8 laptop screen on my win 8 app desktop screen- i have a oem window 8 basic version- i also want to know whether i can add an app in this version or not- i want to add my own email(yahoomail),facebook and other websites i use on the main start screen itself -i know how to delete the app


----------



## image (Dec 2, 2012)

topgear said:


> try VueScan.



Excellent. Thank you so much. It works perfectly.


----------



## topgear (Dec 3, 2012)

you are welcome


----------



## farooq (Dec 8, 2012)

topgear said:


> you are welcome



I purchased Windows 8 online and activated. Unfortunately my motherboard failed, I replaced motherboard and started windows. I got the message that windows is not activated. When I tried to activate it says that your are using this key on another computer purchase a new key. Please help


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 8, 2012)

you have to activate it through phone. online activation wont work.


----------



## Tech&ME (Dec 9, 2012)

farooq said:


> I purchased Windows 8 online and activated. Unfortunately my motherboard failed, I replaced motherboard and started windows. I got the message that windows is not activated. When I tried to activate it says that your are using this key on another computer purchase a new key. Please help



You have a FREE 90 days tech support with Microsoft.

Call there helpline numbers or the Phone Activation numbers [ its in bangalore ]. They will manually activate it for you.


----------



## icebags (Dec 9, 2012)

^^ activation via phone is always free, phone charges are applicable though.


----------



## duke123 (Dec 9, 2012)

farooq said:


> I purchased Windows 8 online and activated. Unfortunately my motherboard failed, I replaced motherboard and started windows. I got the message that windows is not activated. When I tried to activate it says that your are using this key on another computer purchase a new key. Please help



just disconnect internet and opt for phone activation..If you find activation problems with Microsoft india use skype to call Microsoft US/UK for free ..


----------



## andy_65_in (Dec 13, 2012)

how can i add facebook on my window 8 desktop where apps are featured-the apps do not have Facebook in it


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 13, 2012)

facebook app has not been released yet for windows 8 platform.


----------



## .jRay. (Dec 13, 2012)

There's people app, in which you get notifs n the news feed and the messaging app can be used for chatting,


----------



## RCuber (Dec 13, 2012)

Why does one need a Facebook app when you are working on a PC??  

EDIT: unless its just for kicks or deep integration.


----------



## andy_65_in (Dec 14, 2012)

where can i find out more apps for my win 8 apart from what i have already have in my oem win 8 laptop


----------



## Amithansda (Dec 16, 2012)

Hey guys,
Can u suggest me a Metro Styled app to manage all the IM accounts together..Like Pidgin..Pidgin will force me to go to desktop mode.



RCuber said:


> Why does one need a Facebook app when you are working on a PC??
> 
> EDIT: unless its just for kicks or deep integration.



YEah...its for the kicks... I am also trying windows 8 for last 48 hrs.

Well, some the apps are real nice, like RSS but with larger notification are. I like the news app...but there should news app for India too. All I see "Firangi" news.


Can someone suggest me an IM manager App like pidgin...Messenger Application is not working well.Pidgin just forces me to go to desktop now and then.


----------



## mrappbrain (Dec 17, 2012)

Amithansda said:


> Hey guys,
> Can u suggest me a Metro Styled app to manage all the IM accounts together..Like Pidgin..Pidgin will force me to go to desktop mode.
> 
> 
> ...


Id suggest the app IM+.It supports all messaging and is a metro style app.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 17, 2012)

any news about chrome or mozilla getting released in metro?


----------



## Amithansda (Dec 17, 2012)

The Internet Explorer in Metro UI seems lil bit of drag.
First of all address bar in the bottom kinda stupid...Say, you open a new tab by right clicking...You click the "+" on upper right corner and you have move to bottom to type address.

Lack of right click options available.. If you select a text and right click only Copy option is available, No Translation No Bing or google search.

Are those options too much to ask for???


And I am experiencing problems with Video Application now.... I got a huge video library and Video app does not start well.


----------



## topgear (Dec 18, 2012)

reniarahim1 said:


> any news about chrome or mozilla getting released in metro?



try the latest version of GC and here's how to do it :



> If you are installing Chrome for the first time and have set it as the default browser on your device, you will notice that Chrome launches in the Desktop mode. To use Chrome in the Windows 8 app mode:
> 
> Click on the Chrome menu (3 horizontal bars at the right of the address bar)
> Select "Relaunch Chrome in Windows 8 mode"
> ...



source


----------



## satyanjoy (Dec 18, 2012)

Chrome desktop mod> chrome app


----------



## satyanjoy (Dec 18, 2012)

Native video app is crappy, I user media player classic anytime for video and windows media player for audio


----------



## marvelousprashant (Dec 18, 2012)

Heard that VLC is working on a metro version


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 21, 2012)

are you'll using windows defender or 3rd party AV?


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2012)

I just use comodo firewall. No antivirus software other than defender.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 21, 2012)

its generally the opposite , people use a 3rd party AV but stick with windows firewall.


----------



## amjath (Dec 21, 2012)

Windows defender is fused with Microsoft essentials now in Windows 8, so no pricey/free anti virus needed


----------



## Faun (Dec 22, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> its generally the opposite , people use a 3rd party AV but stick with windows firewall.



Comodo is better.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 22, 2012)

why would advanced firewall protection be needed? any particular reason?


----------



## Faun (Dec 22, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> why would advanced firewall protection be needed? any particular reason?



Defense+ and restricting internet access on application basis. I like to have complete control over that. Comodo with Defense+ alone is sufficient. No antivirus needed.

Further, I get to know which process or file is trying to access internet. Quite informative.


----------



## Amithansda (Dec 27, 2012)

Faun said:


> Defense+ and restricting internet access on application basis. I like to have complete control over that. Comodo with Defense+ alone is sufficient. No antivirus needed.
> 
> Further, I get to know which process or file is trying to access internet. Quite informative.




Thnx for suggesting...I was searching a Av or firewall that would help me monitor my network usage.
Comodo is free , I guess??



satyanjoy said:


> Native video app is crappy, I user media player classic anytime for video and windows media player for audio



Yeah...Native video app does not even show subtitles.


----------



## topgear (Dec 28, 2012)

Comodo is free and for video playbak use KMPlayer.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 29, 2012)

any idea if i get a new laptop with win 8 pre-installed how should i uninstall it and put win  7 on the laptop


----------



## amjath (Dec 29, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> any idea if i get a new laptop with win 8 pre-installed how should i uninstall it and put win  7 on the laptop



U need to buy a copy of windows 7 to do it.


----------



## tkin (Dec 29, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> any idea if i get a new laptop with win 8 pre-installed how should i uninstall it and put win  7 on the laptop


Format it?


----------



## Faun (Dec 29, 2012)

Amithansda said:


> Thnx for suggesting...I was searching a Av or firewall that would help me monitor my network usage.
> Comodo is free , I guess??



Windows defender (already installed in win 8) + comodo free firewall.

For logging network usage : Networx


----------



## tkin (Dec 29, 2012)

Comodo takes care of everything, it can monitor speed for each individual connection, and you can independently terminate connections without affecting the programs.


----------



## rjrrohit (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: Windows 8 Thread.*



Sujeet said:


> ^^Windows 8 RT -on Tablet wont even feature WindowsAERO Interface due to performance and battery concerns.
> Thats called icing on the cake.!


You can enable WindowsAEROLIte in Win8 with a simple registry trick actually.


----------



## rjrrohit (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: Windows 8 Thread.*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Windows 8 is not that bad, it does need to improve. I would disagree big time that it sucks


 Yeah but MS is making good attempts towards a more unified future..all smartphones and PCs connected..WOW.


----------



## Naxal (Jan 11, 2013)

Is Windows Defender and Microsoft Security Essential are the same thing ?

I have migrated from Windows 7 to Windows 8 (via clean installation) and unable to install MSE since its not supported under Windows 8, rather MS website is referring to Windows Defender being already present in my computer.

So the question is, are the two same product ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 11, 2013)

Is there any software to customize win 8 iso? Customization as in disable apps, include drivers, pre-change system settings and things like them?


----------



## topgear (Jan 12, 2013)

Naxal said:


> Is Windows Defender and Microsoft Security Essential are the same thing ?
> 
> I have migrated from Windows 7 to Windows 8 (via clean installation) and unable to install MSE since its not supported under Windows 8, rather MS website is referring to Windows Defender being already present in my computer.
> 
> So the question is, are the two same product ?



for win 8 both are same  so all you need is the defender only.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jan 12, 2013)

Google chrome is now available in Windows 8 metro mode..


----------



## abhisheknaik96 (Jan 17, 2013)

I need some help. I have the Release Preview of Windows 8, and I want to upgrade to Windows 8 Pro from the Microsoft website.
Is there some 'catch' in it, like for Rs.1999/- only, will I be getting Windows 8 Pro for a limited time only or something like that?

Please help me out quickly because this is Urgent!

Thanks!


----------



## topgear (Jan 18, 2013)

I think you can upgrade only from XP Sp3/Win 7/Win Vista ... upgrading from win 8 RP is not possible.


----------



## amjath (Jan 18, 2013)

abhisheknaik96 said:


> I need some help. I have the Release Preview of Windows 8, and I want to upgrade to Windows 8 Pro from the Microsoft website.
> *Is there some 'catch' in it, like for Rs.1999/- only, will I be getting Windows 8 Pro for a limited time only or something like that?
> 
> Please help me out quickly because this is Urgent!*
> ...



Microsoft is giving a promotional offer for everyone to upgrade to Windows 8 @ low cost till 31 st January 2013.

Also this


> Microsoft has said that customers who downloaded and installed the free "Windows 8 Release Preview" will be able to upgrade to the paid version of the OS, but that those running the free trial of Windows 8 Enterprise RTM, or "release to manufacturing," which debuted in August, cannot.
> [url=""*www.computerworld.com/s/article/9232961/Microsoft_starts_40_Windows_8_upgrade_sales]Source[/url]



In simple go ahead and upgrade to Windows 8


----------



## abhisheknaik96 (Jan 18, 2013)

I.dont think so. I ran the windows upgrade advisor, n it ran the compatibility test n presented me with buying options. So I think it is possible to upgrade from win 8 rp. But the thing that concerns me is this line on the Microsoft site:

"For a limited time, you can upgrade your PC running a previous version of*Windows*to the*Windows*8 Proupgrade for a great price, or get it preinstalled on many new tablets and PCs."

For a limited period implies the offer period till 31.1.13 or will I get win8 pro for a limited period only?


----------



## amjath (Jan 18, 2013)

abhisheknaik96 said:


> I.dont think so. I ran the windows upgrade advisor, n it ran the compatibility test n presented me with buying options. So I think it is possible to upgrade from win 8 rp. But the thing that concerns me is this line on the Microsoft site:
> 
> "For a limited time, you can upgrade your PC running a previous version of*Windows*to the*Windows*8 Proupgrade for a great price, or get it preinstalled on many new tablets and PCs."
> 
> For a limited period implies the offer period till 31.1.13 or will I get win8 pro for a limited period only?



Yes that's what i said u can upgrade from RP.

The line means, For a limited time u are getting a offer for Rs. 1999 so dont miss the offer upgrade to Windows 8 before offer ends @ 31 Jan 2013.

Trust me dude many others and me in this forum upgraded to Windows 8


----------



## abhisheknaik96 (Jan 18, 2013)

amjath said:


> Yes that's what i said u can upgrade from RP.
> 
> The line means, For a limited time u are getting a offer for Rs. 1999 so dont miss the offer upgrade to Windows 8 before offer ends @ 31 Jan 2013.
> 
> Trust me dude many others and me in this forum upgraded to Windows 8




Thanks a LOT!


----------



## RCuber (Jan 18, 2013)

Officially shifted to Windows 8  , thanks to rajesh.s for providing me a Promo code for getting Win8 at Rs. 699


----------



## baiju (Jan 18, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Officially shifted to Windows 8  , thanks to rajesh.s for providing me a Promo code for getting Win8 at Rs. 699



How to get promo code? Any code available?


----------



## abhisheknaik96 (Jan 18, 2013)

Can rajesh.s also provide me a Promo Code? That would be very helpful, thank you...!


----------



## lovedonator (Jan 18, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Officially shifted to Windows 8  , thanks to rajesh.s for providing me a Promo code for getting Win8 at Rs. 699



Well,I want one of that too..


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 18, 2013)

lovedonator said:


> Well,I want one of that too..


I *Had* one few hours ago


----------



## RCuber (Jan 19, 2013)

Sorry dono how to get those promo codes. 

BTW.. many of the Windows 8 apps are crashing at launch. trying to figure out what might be the issue.

EDIT: it appears that KIS 2013 is the culprit here.. if I disable KIS then the apps work fine .. need to figure out how to resolve this.


----------



## amjath (Jan 19, 2013)

^ IMO there is no need for 3rd party AV. I have been using essential for about 2 years had no issues. other 3rd party av hangs my Pentium 4 PC but ms essential don't.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jan 19, 2013)

microsoft defender in windows 8 will take care of the virus. no need to install any third party AV.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 19, 2013)

Does it asks before deletion ??


----------



## baiju (Jan 19, 2013)

Can I check for upgradefrom one pc and use the key so received to register win8 installed in another pc? I want to install genuine windows 8 in my htpc and I don't have a credit card to order the Rs.1999/- offer. The upgrade disk is not available in flipkart also. So thought of ordering through a friend from his pc and use the serial. Will it work?


----------



## amjath (Jan 19, 2013)

yes. pay using the utility and u ll get the key in ur mail and download it in ur friends PC and burn the iso in the disk and take home ur copy.
Sent from my Windows 8 device using Board Express


----------



## Faun (Jan 19, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Does it asks before deletion ??



Yes, it does.


----------



## topgear (Jan 20, 2013)

reniarahim1 said:


> microsoft defender in windows 8 will take care of the virus. no need to install any third party AV.





gameranand said:


> Does it asks before deletion ??



Defender is a crap - it edited and deleted a big part of exe files without any warning .. a 1GB files ends up only around 350KB - so had to disable defender using services.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 20, 2013)

reniarahim1 said:


> microsoft defender in windows 8 will take care of the virus. no need to install any third party AV.



Windows defender is best left...disabled. I too have had bad experiences in the past. 
Use Avira free or Avast free as a free AV.


----------



## baiju (Jan 20, 2013)

amjath said:


> yes. pay using the utility and u ll get the key in ur mail and download it in ur friends PC and burn the iso in the disk and take home ur copy.
> Sent from my Windows 8 device using Board Express



Thanks. I will try that option.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 20, 2013)

topgear said:


> Defender is a crap - it edited and deleted a big part of exe files without any warning .. a 1GB files ends up only around 350KB - so had to disable defender using services.



Ah...Thanks. I don't use Avast because it deletes first and informs me later, this is the reason I like Avira.


----------



## theserpent (Jan 20, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Ah...Thanks. I don't use Avast because it deletes first and informs me later, this is the reason I like Avira.



..it always asks me 

Windows 9 should have a start menu


----------



## topgear (Jan 21, 2013)

^^ I think you meant windows 8 and for windows 7 like start menu I use this :
IObit StartMenu8 Free download, Bring Start Menu back to Windows 8


----------



## amjath (Jan 21, 2013)

TBH I don't think I'm miss start button  this gesture /swiping thing tempting me to buy a windows 8 tablet/ laptop with touchscreen


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jan 21, 2013)

Defender is crap. It was only able to notify about a threat after I clicked on an infected exe file


----------



## topgear (Jan 22, 2013)

^^ you bet, it deleted a large part of a completely fine file and acted like a malware itself.



amjath said:


> TBH I don't think I'm miss start button  this gesture /swiping thing tempting me to buy a windows 8 tablet/ laptop with touchscreen



yep, good for tablets/small screen laptopnetbook but can you really enjoy the touch screen on a 17 inch more desktop monitor


----------



## amjath (Jan 22, 2013)

No that's would be awfully painful. A tablet is the best bet for windows 8


----------



## baiju (Jan 22, 2013)

baiju said:


> Can I check for upgradefrom one pc and use the key so received to register win8 installed in another pc? I want to install genuine windows 8 in my htpc and I don't have a credit card to order the Rs.1999/- offer. The upgrade disk is not available in flipkart also. So thought of ordering through a friend from his pc and use the serial. Will it work?





amjath said:


> yes. pay using the utility and u ll get the key in ur mail and download it in ur friends PC and burn the iso in the disk and take home ur copy.
> Sent from my Windows 8 device using Board Express



Upgraded to Windows 8. As I could not get coupon code for the Rs.699/- offer, I ordered the Rs.1999/- option from my office Windows 7 PC. For some reason I could not download the digital upgrade from microsoft. The download window closed showing some kind of server error. But it can be downloaded later from the link provided in the email message. I freshly installed Windows 8 Pro from an iso (downloaded from torrent site) on my home pc using the product key received in the email and activated it online. So now I have genuine Windows 8 Pro for Rs. 1999/-


----------



## amjath (Jan 22, 2013)

Congrats u used a torrent site for good wow


----------



## topgear (Jan 23, 2013)

amjath said:


> No that's would be awfully painful. A tablet is the best bet for windows 8



it's even good for pc - first seeing and using the Metro interface I though I would never upgrade to win 8 but once i read about many tech advantages and features of win 8 I decided to upgrade though it was only possible for win7 like menu bring back apps though  but still I miss the official transparent aero theme of win7.


----------



## amjath (Jan 23, 2013)

I mean it is painful to reach out and touch for desktop other wise it is awesome. I really miss aero but I googled it and found some tricks to do so.(can't provide u link I'm on phone)


----------



## Shah (Jan 23, 2013)

I want to know if All the installed Application and the settings will be retained or not, in the case upgrading from Win7 to Win8?


----------



## amjath (Jan 23, 2013)

Shah said:


> I want to know if All the installed Application and the settings will be retained or not, in the case upgrading from Win7 to Win8?



Yes u can. There is option to retain everything single thing but it is only for windows 7. I don't remember the option name but it is the first option which is selected by default.


----------



## renaissance (Jan 23, 2013)

Can somebody tell me that whether the rs699 upgrade would work for a clean install or not?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jan 24, 2013)

renaissance said:


> Can somebody tell me that whether the rs699 upgrade would work for a clean install or not?



Yes it is a full copy and does work. Tried myself


----------



## topgear (Jan 24, 2013)

^^ the cheapest version of legit windows ever  



amjath said:


> I mean it is painful to reach out and touch for desktop other wise it is awesome. I really miss aero but I googled it and found some tricks to do so.(can't provide u link I'm on phone)



NP .. take your time and post the link when you can, BTW, saw some tricks on askvg's ( visha gupta ) website and what 's more - he is a TDF member


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 24, 2013)

renaissance said:


> Can somebody tell me that whether the rs699 upgrade would work for a clean install or not?



Works perfect. Offer valid only till Jan 31st though.


----------



## Shah (Jan 24, 2013)

amjath said:


> Yes u can. There is option to retain everything single thing but it is only for windows 7. I don't remember the option name but it is the first option which is selected by default.



I am having Windows 7 only, I want to upgrade to Windows 8, now. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 24, 2013)

"Ghost in Computer" .. I hibernate my PC in the night and when I wake up .. its on :eeksign:


----------



## Shah (Jan 24, 2013)

RCuber said:


> "Ghost in Computer" .. I hibernate my PC in the night and when I wake up .. its on :eeksign:



Maybe, someone other than you is using your computer when you're asleep.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 24, 2013)

Shah said:


> Maybe, someone other than you is using your computer when you're asleep.



Nope.. Its In my room. No one users my comp.


----------



## Shah (Jan 24, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Nope.. Its In my room. No one users my comp.



Still now, I have seen many Samsung Mobiles working on their own. This is the first time I am hearing that Windows 8 is working on its own. Looks like, Microsoft has learnt something from Samsung.


----------



## amjath (Jan 24, 2013)

RCuber said:


> "Ghost in Computer" .. I hibernate my PC in the night and when I wake up .. its on :eeksign:







topgear said:


> NP .. take your time and post the link when you can, BTW, saw some tricks on askvg's ( visha gupta ) website and what 's more - he is a TDF member



cool
i say his website and found this
*www.askvg.com/yet-another-easy-way-to-get-full-transparency-in-windows-8/

but this one is tweaking the settings

*www.howtogeek.com/128630/how-to-enable-aero-glass-style-transparency-in-windows-8/

PS: not as perfect as Windows 7 aero


----------



## renaissance (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: Windows 8 Thread.*

I need some help.I have windows 8 on my usb. I wish to install the same in UEFI mode (my laptop is compatible with the same). Technically to proceed in the installation process, I must be getting a boot option with UEFI in the boot option menu for this. But I am getting a normal boot menu sans UEFI. What should I do? Please help!


----------



## amjath (Jan 24, 2013)

If windows 8 in ur USB is bootable. Then insert ur USB boot ur laptop press f2 u ll see bios. In boot tab set the boot priority first as USB device. Click save changes and reset. Ur laptop ll restart and boot into USB. Hope this is what u r looking for.


----------



## Ankit Omar (Jan 24, 2013)

Incredible Interface!


----------



## amjath (Jan 24, 2013)

^ that's a big word but cannot say incredible to Windows 8 interface


----------



## topgear (Jan 25, 2013)

amjath said:


> i say his website and found this
> WinAeroGlass: Yet Another Easy Way to Get Full Transparency in Windows 8 - Tweaking with Vishal
> 
> but this one is tweaking the settings
> ...



WinaeroGlass looks very promising bu have not tried it it .. will do it shortly.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 25, 2013)

OK one simple question. I am currently using Win 7 Ultimate SP1 x64, is it worth to move to Win 8. Don't talk about VFM just the performance and other aspects ???


----------



## amjath (Jan 25, 2013)

gameranand said:


> OK one simple question. I am currently using Win 7 Ultimate SP1 x64, is it worth to move to Win 8. Don't talk about VFM just the performance and other aspects ???




To be honest no!!

just 2 fps in games, milliseconds faster in browser benchmark, few fps in video encoding are not huge in terms of performance but

in boot times its a big yes

*static.techspot.com/articles-info/561/bench/Test_01.png
*static.techspot.com/articles-info/561/bench/Test_02.png
*static.techspot.com/articles-info/561/bench/Sleep.png

what I like about Windows 8 is this



> Looking beyond benchmarks, Windows 8 appears more polished than Windows 7, even if you plan to live on the desktop and aren't too fond of the Start screen, *general usage is smoother and appears to be faster on Windows 8, which I found most noticeable on our somewhat underpowered Athlon II X4 system.* If anything, it's a great start, now the Metro/Modern style will have to prove itself as a cross-platform OS that marries desktop, laptop and tablet PCs.



Source
PS: My boot time is ~10 seconds from Windows logo to desktop
PSS: No SSD
But for me Windows 8 is huge time consuming cause of their apps. I can check mail faster, Skype faster, chat faster, and ofcourse accessing forum sites faster  ahem see below 
\/

Sent from my Windows 8 device using Board Express


----------



## Shah (Jan 25, 2013)

gameranand said:


> OK one simple question. I am currently using Win 7 Ultimate SP1 x64, is it worth to move to Win 8. Don't talk about VFM just the performance and other aspects ???



I too want to know the same thing. Win8 Users please reply....


----------



## amjath (Jan 25, 2013)

topgear said:


> WinaeroGlass looks very promising bu have not tried it it .. will do it shortly.




WinaeroGlass sucks don't use it.

Edit: Not exactly sorry

Edit*2 :WinaeroGlass sucks for sure don't use it.

Sent from my Windows 8 device using Board Express


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 25, 2013)

Shah said:


> I too want to know the same thing. Win8 Users please reply....



Except for faster bootups, NO. Stay put on Win 7. Especially true if on a laptop.


----------



## topgear (Jan 26, 2013)

amjath said:


> WinaeroGlass sucks don't use it.
> 
> Edit: Not exactly sorry
> 
> ...



thanks for the heads up .. any reason ?


----------



## RCuber (Jan 26, 2013)

Ctrl + shift + $ = ₹ in Windows 8 with English(India) Keyboard selected..


----------



## gameranand (Jan 26, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Ctrl + shift + $ = ₹ in Windows 8 with English(India) Keyboard selected..



Nice Find. 

@ amjath
Thanks for the input.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 26, 2013)

explorer keeps crashing when ever I right click on any file or a drive. :/


----------



## tkin (Jan 27, 2013)

RCuber said:


> explorer keeps crashing when ever I right click on any file or a drive. :/


Its a context menu issue: Right-click is slow or weird behavior caused by context menu handlers

Use this to clean any unnecessary entries and reboot:
ShellExView - Shell Extension Manager For Windows


----------



## topgear (Jan 27, 2013)

after much hassle I was finally able to install dot net 3.5 yesterday and if you are running a x64 version don't just start the cmd prompt by typing cmd in run box - instead go through start menu, windows tools and start Command Prompt with Admin Rights from there and make use of the DISM command and the OS install DVD.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 27, 2013)

Upgraded to Win 8 yesterday 

Really enjoying the nice interface..!! Hope VS2010 and VS2012 and SQL Server 2008 R2 works fine. Otherwise I'd have to go back to Win 7.


----------



## rjrrohit (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: Windows 8 Thread.*

Hidden features of windows 8 I bet you guys don't know: 8 Hidden Features Of Windows 8 We Bet You Don't Know! | tipsOtricks


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 27, 2013)

After upgrading to Win 8 is it safe to delete Windows.old (I guess Win 7 Windows Folder) to delete?


----------



## gameranand (Jan 27, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> After upgrading to Win 8 is it safe to delete Windows.old (I guess Win 7 Windows Folder) to delete?



Yes its safe. It just contains your Old OS data in case you need it. If you don't need it then you can delete it without any problems.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jan 27, 2013)

Is it possible to use my Android phone as a GPS device to send location to apps like maps etc. via Bluetooth, USB or WiFi?

Also found out that I can't create an adhoc network in Windows8 as the same way in Win7. There is a workaround using CMD though


----------



## amjath (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: Windows 8 Thread.*



rjrrohit said:


> Hidden features of windows 8 I bet you guys don't know: 8 Hidden Features Of Windows 8 We Bet You Don't Know! | tipsOtricks



thank you very much u r right Windows 8 beginner is here

@topgear

Winaeroglass issues:
*i.imgur.com/36m1BNq.png
*i.imgur.com/L77uEha.png

we should try this aero instead

Edit: tried it good But nothing can come near the original


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 27, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Yes its safe. It just contains your Old OS data in case you need it. If you don't need it then you can delete it without any problems.



Thanks. I'll keep it for now them.

Let me keep using the Win 8, and when I'll come across the point that I feel no urge to move back to Win 7, I'll delete it. 

So, now if I move back to Win 7, I can retain all the programs and documents as it is like in case of upgrading to Win 8?


----------



## gameranand (Jan 27, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Thanks. I'll keep it for now them.
> 
> Let me keep using the Win 8, and when I'll come across the point that I feel no urge to move back to Win 7, I'll delete it.
> 
> So, now if I move back to Win 7, I can retain all the programs and documents as it is like in case of upgrading to Win 8?



I haven'y actually used this feature but I guess you can restore the Documents easily but for Programs and softwares, I am not sure because they make Registry entries also and I am not sure whether that Folder also backup the registry or not.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 27, 2013)

No issues. Thanks for the help 

I don't think I'll go back to Win 7 (as long as my programs runs fine


----------



## gameranand (Jan 28, 2013)

Yeah No Problem. I am also thinking about going for Windows 8 finally but always dump the idea because of the time I'm gonna spend installing all the softwares and games. You know it would take like 8-10 hours straight from me, and I am a Lazy person when it comes to this kind of work.


----------



## tkin (Jan 28, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Yeah No Problem. I am also thinking about going for Windows 8 finally but always dump the idea because of the time I'm gonna spend installing all the softwares and games. You know it would take like 8-10 hours straight from me, and I am a Lazy person when it comes to this kind of work.


Same here bro, hence I am running a partially corrupt windows 7 myself(got corrupt when my seagate hdd borked, cloned the part corrupt disk and it managed to boot up somehow).


----------



## topgear (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Windows 8 Thread.*



rjrrohit said:


> Hidden features of windows 8 I bet you guys don't know: 8 Hidden Features Of Windows 8 We Bet You Don't Know! | tipsOtricks



just awesome .. and I admit these were unknown to me so far but not now  thanks for sharing.



amjath said:


> thank you very much u r right Windows 8 beginner is here
> 
> @topgear
> 
> ...



yep, I've just tried it and everything looked messy and only a reboot fixed it .. anyway, will try out some "fixes" and keep you posted.


----------



## amjath (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Windows 8 Thread.*



gameranand said:


> Yeah No Problem. I am also thinking about going for Windows 8 finally but always dump the idea because of the time I'm gonna spend installing all the softwares and games. You know it would take like 8-10 hours straight from me, and I am a Lazy person when it comes to this kind of work.





tkin said:


> Same here bro, hence I am running a partially corrupt windows 7 myself(got corrupt when my seagate hdd borked, cloned the part corrupt disk and it managed to boot up somehow).



I upgraded to windows 8 with everything files, programs and games everything restored no need to install again. I think thats what u guys worrying about 



topgear said:


> yep, I've just tried it and everything looked messy and only a reboot fixed it .. anyway, will try out some "fixes" and keep you posted.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 28, 2013)

I did the same too, i just upgraded with win 8 on my existing applications intact. 

Also, the windows.old itself says that win8 was an upgrade from win 7 which also means that u can verywell go back to win 7 without much fuss as all you need to do is uninstall upgrade from control panel > uninstall programs.

For people who are worried about the time consumption, all it takes is to upgrade on your existing stuff.. Win 8 will ask you to uninstall uncompatible s/w but the rest of it will be intact. 

In case you face issue later, all you have to do is refresh OS (again the unique feature of win 8 will help us on soft reset)


----------



## gameranand (Jan 28, 2013)

I don't now but for some reasons I always prefer a clean install rather than any upgrades.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 28, 2013)

gameranand said:


> I don't now but for some reasons I always prefer a clean install rather than any upgrades.



+1. Your computer will be noticeably faster. That i can attest to. Even after you install the same applications, one is better off with a clean install if possible.


----------



## amjath (Jan 28, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> +1. Your computer will be noticeably faster. That i can attest to. Even after you install the same applications, one is better off with a clean install if possible.



Yes I remember reading about fresh windows 8 installation and performance


----------



## topgear (Jan 29, 2013)

talking about faster So performance in windows well, after windows Xp win 8 is the fastest ( load and response time ) OS I've ever seen using HDD.


----------



## amjath (Jan 29, 2013)

topgear said:


> talking about faster So performance in windows well, after windows Xp win 8 is the fastest ( load and response time ) OS I've ever seen *using HDD*.



Yes with HDD agree


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 29, 2013)

Damn Windows 8 pro got installed in 5 mins ! (via USB drive)
Fastest I've ever seen


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 29, 2013)

Previously when I installed Win 8, I had 9GB Left, now after using it for 2 days I have 4GB Left..!! :O

What it does with the space? :O

Win Updates I guess..!!


----------



## amjath (Jan 29, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Previously when I installed Win 8, I had 9GB Left, now after using it for 2 days I have 4GB Left..!! :O
> 
> What it does with the space? :O
> 
> Win Updates I guess..!!



And the apps. But that's a lot consumed for u, if u did a fresh   install and installed other softwares later on. Then it must be the temp folder


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jan 29, 2013)

Anyone uses this app? Board Express for Tapatalk (Board Express for Tapatalk app for Windows in the Windows Store)

Doesn't work for me


----------



## amjath (Jan 29, 2013)

Me I use it when I'm on my PC. U couldn't add the sites is it


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jan 29, 2013)

^whenever I search for thinkdigit or any other forum I get "object reference not set to an instance of an object" error

If you guys want to change metro background use this vhanla on deviantART



Spoiler



*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-1GYQ1GcwWS4/UQfBPss3oaI/AAAAAAAABIM/PVmbKaeWa6E/s800/Screenshot%2520%252821%2529.png


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 29, 2013)

Anyone using Kaspersky Internet Security 2013 here?

Looks like KIS 2013 has problems with Metro Apps.

I have gone through Various Windows 8 problems with apps - Kaspersky Lab Forum and other various threads. A simple google search reveals the thing.

I have already added them to Trusted group. Still they are not working. Anyone else facing the problem?


----------



## tkin (Jan 29, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Anyone using Kaspersky Internet Security 2013 here?
> 
> Looks like KIS 2013 has problems with Metro Apps.
> 
> ...


Use avast and be free from all worries mate, near zero false positives and compatibility issues.


----------



## amjath (Jan 29, 2013)

marvelousprashant said:


> ^whenever I search for thinkdigit or any other forum I get "object reference not set to an instance of an object" error
> 
> If you guys want to change metro background use this vhanla on deviantART
> 
> ...



I added few sites ~2 months ago. I tried adding new sites now I have the same issue. Don't know what is the problem. May be a update ll fix em I think. BTW ll try that deviant art looks cool


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 29, 2013)

tkin said:


> Use avast and be free from all worries mate, near zero false positives and compatibility issues.



Yeah. Planning to switch to the same. Though I have experienced avast. But still I'd like to know how is it when compared to KIS?

I have been using KIS for last 3 years and I can surely say I have invested the money on right product. No virus issues from that day.


----------



## tkin (Jan 29, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Yeah. Planning to switch to the same. Though I have experienced avast. But still I'd like to know how is it when compared to KIS?
> 
> I have been using KIS for last 3 years and I can surely say I have invested the money on right product. No virus issues from that day.


Avast is great, never once got a virus, also avast is very good at blocking infections, if you or any program tries to access or open an infected file(double click), avast would block it in the fly and given the option would sandbox it(if its a low risk/false positive, if its high risk its straight to the chest), also boot time scan(not sure if free version has this now, had it earlier), and avast is extremely light on system resource, I can't feel it running even on low end laptops, it also blocks malicious URL's on the fly when you browse(all conn. pass via avast scanner and it does not tax it)


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jan 29, 2013)

Same problem with norton 2010. Installed norton 360. no issues

*www.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/compatibility/win8/CompatCenter/Home


----------



## topgear (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm facing weird issue with windows 8 - some games and apps won't just start I mean you double click and nothing happens - Serious Sam II won't run and softmaker office 2012 ( I've registered version ) - can't install it - even compatibility mode is not working - both are running fine on win 7 x64 though but not on win 8 x64.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 30, 2013)

tkin said:


> Avast is great, never once got a virus, also avast is very good at blocking infections, if you or any program tries to access or open an infected file(double click), avast would block it in the fly and given the option would sandbox it(if its a low risk/false positive, if its high risk its straight to the chest), also boot time scan(not sure if free version has this now, had it earlier), and avast is extremely light on system resource, I can't feel it running even on low end laptops, it also blocks malicious URL's on the fly when you browse(all conn. pass via avast scanner and it does not tax it)



The only problem is that it deletes first and informs me later.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 30, 2013)

I am not using any third party AV/IS. I have entrusted the job to defender this time and there were no issues so far. 

Dont know if there are no virus attack or if defender is not capable of catching one. But for now, no issues


----------



## Makx (Jan 30, 2013)

windows 8 cant install update *KB2770917*, tried manually downloading, secure boot and many other things.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 30, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Anyone using Kaspersky Internet Security 2013 here?
> 
> Looks like KIS 2013 has problems with Metro Apps.
> 
> ...




+2 .. have same problem with mine and dad's PC. I resolved it by uninstalling KIS in my PC , metro apps used to work in my dad's pc but I came to know the issue exists in that pc too. 

also it seems the issue is related to MS live accounts. you can create a local account in your PC and run those apps.. it will work... Kaspersky should really lookinto this serious issue.


----------



## abhisheknaik96 (Jan 30, 2013)

Yeah, I did the same. My friend bought it and I took a copy home. It got installed but it says please 'Activate' your Windows 8 using another product key, because this one is being used on another PC! What do I do?!?


----------



## gameranand (Jan 30, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> I am not using any third party AV/IS. I have entrusted the job to defender this time and there were no issues so far.
> 
> Dont know if there are no virus attack or if defender is not capable of catching one. But for now, no issues



Use a Third Party AV. Defender don't do $hit.


----------



## tkin (Jan 30, 2013)

gameranand said:


> The only problem is that it deletes first and informs me later.


A small change in settings, go to real time shields, select a shield, click expert settings, in the dialogue box select actions, configure for all 3 types, not all shields can be configured.
*i47.tinypic.com/35d6z5y.jpg



abhisheknaik96 said:


> Yeah, I did the same. My friend bought it and I took a copy home. It got installed but it says please 'Activate' your Windows 8 using another product key, because this one is being used on another PC! What do I do?!?


You can't just take a copy like that, you have to buy a new one.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 30, 2013)

^^ OK thanks. Will try Avast once again.


----------



## abhisheknaik96 (Jan 30, 2013)

But why? Then how is anybody supposed to use the '5' licenses?!
When I re-enter the Product Key for activation, it says 'This key has exceeded its unlock limit', which is completely untrue, as only my friend has used it ONCE, so 4 licenses remain!
Please help!


----------



## tkin (Jan 30, 2013)

abhisheknaik96 said:


> But why? Then how is anybody supposed to use the '5' licenses?!
> When I re-enter the Product Key for activation, it says 'This key has exceeded its unlock limit', which is completely untrue, as only my friend has used it ONCE, so 4 licenses remain!
> Please help!


Does win 8 allow the 5 keys to be used simultaneously? I think not, I think it allows you to activate your PC 5 times in total if you ever do an upgrade, not 5 concurrent activation on widely different hardware, do not use the key further, doing so will flag it as stolen and will give your friend a hard time: Making sense of Microsoft's confusing Windows activation rules | ZDNet


----------



## abhisheknaik96 (Jan 30, 2013)

But why would anyone want to upgrade it 5 times?
And then why does it say on the Microsoft site 'Upgrade upto 5 devices'!!!
Do u have any solution for me? 
Thanks a lot...


----------



## tkin (Jan 30, 2013)

abhisheknaik96 said:


> But why would anyone want to upgrade it 5 times?
> And then why does it say on the Microsoft site 'Upgrade upto 5 devices'!!!
> Do u have any solution for me?
> Thanks a lot...


Nope, get a genuine copy.

And upgrade means formatting, one could upgrade the hdd, relocate OS to another partition, rma a defective drive etc, so 5 times ain't much, I have to reinstall OS twice every year without any issue


----------



## abhisheknaik96 (Jan 30, 2013)

Ok, thanks...
Poor me...


----------



## tkin (Jan 30, 2013)

abhisheknaik96 said:


> Ok, thanks...
> Poor me...


Just get Win 7 and use it, Win 8 is not worth it unless you get it for free or through the 700/- upgrade.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 30, 2013)

Well, I have KIS 2013 installed, still Action Center shows the AV and Firewall issues. This was not happening before. But when I uninstalled KIS and reinstalled it, the issue came..

Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 30, 2013)

the headphone jack/port on my laptop has stopped working under windows 8. has anybody else faced this issue? any solutions?


----------



## monkey (Feb 4, 2013)

Just FYI: Windows 8 upgrade offer has been extended to Feb 28 from 31st Jan. So this means adaption rate of Win 8 is much slower than what Microsoft had expected.


----------



## tkin (Feb 4, 2013)

monkey said:


> Just FYI: Windows 8 upgrade offer has been extended to Feb 28 from 31st Jan. So this means adaption rate of Win 8 is much slower than what Microsoft had expected.


Yeah, cause no one will buy win 8 for $199


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 4, 2013)

^ It could be the exact opposite as well, though its more likely to be what you said.


----------



## tkin (Feb 4, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> ^ It could be the exact opposite as well, though its more likely to be what you said.


Just get this scenario, win 7 with a fully functional loader is roaming the web and ain't no way MS could stop that, so if they price Win 8 @ $199 everyone who even though of Win 8 will go back to Win 7.


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 4, 2013)

tkin said:


> Just get this scenario, win 7 with a fully functional loader is roaming the web and ain't no way MS could stop that, so if they price Win 8 @ $199 everyone who even though of Win 8 will go back to Win 7.




Actually i was replying to the post above yours.. You hadn't posted by then 

Yes, thats true. But a wouldnt a good amount of these licencees are OEMs/Organisations who cannot use the loader for obvious reasons?
Agree that 200$ is too high for a lot of people when Win7 works just fine and in mostly better in most areas presently.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 5, 2013)

Well one thing for sure, if MS is selling their product dirt cheap means that they are not able to sell it at full prices. Windows 8 is a epic fail on desktops for MS.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 5, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Well one thing for sure, if MS is selling their product dirt cheap means that they are not able to sell it at full prices. Windows 8 is a epic fail on desktops for MS.



THEY DIDN'T DO WELL IN MOBILE PLATFORM AS WELL...
I bet if microsoft releases service pack 4 for win xp it will sell more...


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> THEY DIDN'T DO WELL IN MOBILE PLATFORM AS WELL...
> I bet if microsoft releases service pack 4 for win xp it will sell more...
> 
> 
> ...


How much are you willing to bet?
 is not enough


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 5, 2013)

from my point of view win xp is the most sucessful windows ever by microsoft .......

i bet my windows vista license XD LOL


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> from my point of view win xp is the most sucessful windows ever by microsoft .......
> 
> i bet my windows vista license XD LOL


Keep it 

Win 7>>>XP>>>>>>>>Vista.

No idea where win 8 fits in this


----------



## gameranand (Feb 5, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> THEY DIDN'T DO WELL IN MOBILE PLATFORM AS WELL...
> *I bet if microsoft releases service pack 4 for win xp it will sell more...*



Wrong. XP might me very successful but it can't compete with Win 8 or Win 7.


----------



## topgear (Feb 6, 2013)

at-least don't compare XP with win 8 - at-least it had no tiles to flick with a mouse  anyway, XP is a ages old OS now but still able to continue beyond 2014 even though there will be no support and yes, win 7 is very good - the most successful OS after XP till date.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 6, 2013)

topgear said:


> at-least don't compare XP with win 8 - at-least it had no tiles to flick with a mouse  anyway, XP is a ages old OS now but still able to continue beyond 2014 even though there will be no support and yes, win 7 is very good - the most successful OS after XP till date.



I didn't. I just said that XP can't be successful now no matter what.


----------



## duke123 (Feb 6, 2013)

gameranand said:


> I didn't. I just said that XP can't be successful now no matter what.



As of December 2012, Windows XP market share is at 21.1% after having peaked at 76.1% in January 2007.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 6, 2013)

duke123 said:


> As of December 2012, Windows XP market share is at 21.1% after having peaked at 76.1% in January 2007.



And its dropping slowly and steadily.


----------



## topgear (Feb 7, 2013)

gameranand said:


> I didn't. I just said that XP can't be successful now no matter what.



this had to happen .. sooner or later


----------



## gameranand (Feb 7, 2013)

Yeah you are right about that.


----------



## amjath (Feb 8, 2013)

I am going to reinstall Windows 8 [fresh] again in order to do a fresh install for Oracle, informatica etc

I took backup for my saved game data from 
My documents
and
C:\users\my user\appdata\local\

So my question is where else should I look for them and take backup? and any other location for other important files except my documents and desktop?? 

Thank you and please be quick

Edit: BTW forget about Windows 8 apps i took backup


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 8, 2013)

Backup the whole c:\Users\<user name> folder.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 8, 2013)

Depends on the game.
Which games you have installed ??


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 8, 2013)

Most games keep the save files in My documents folder.

Most games keep the save files in My documents folder.


----------



## amjath (Feb 8, 2013)

most wanted
fear 3
burnout
GTA 4
Roller coaster etc

I found many in my documents
and few in my user\appdata\local

thats y raised a query

edit: games
BF3
COD 3
cricket 07
gta 3
gta sa
gta vc

Alan wake


----------



## topgear (Feb 9, 2013)

^^ try this :
GameSave Manager


----------



## amjath (Feb 9, 2013)

^ Thx


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 9, 2013)

topgear said:


> ^^ try this :
> GameSave Manager


Thanks


----------



## topgear (Feb 10, 2013)

welcome to you guys


----------



## dan4u (Feb 10, 2013)

The skype app on Win 8 sucks....


----------



## gameranand (Feb 10, 2013)

^^ Yes it does. Welcome to Windows 8.


----------



## amjath (Feb 11, 2013)

atleast it does it's job correctly


----------



## reniarahim1 (Feb 11, 2013)

whats the problem with skype in windows 8? i didn't find any..


----------



## topgear (Feb 12, 2013)

check out this news ( useful for win8 and linux dual boot users ) :
Linux developers working on uniting Windows 8 Secure Boot fixes | ZDNet


----------



## 123hero (Feb 12, 2013)

i am facing a weird kind of problem...i am not able to install any application in my laptop ( HP Pavilion g6 2301 ax. WIN 8 ).....even basic softwares like mozilla firefox, adobe reader are not getting installed....i have the set up file and when i click on it nothing happens and when i shut down a message regarding some error comes before it shuts down..i was able to install apps earlier but now nothing is possible.....
this has personally de moralised me..
pls help me find a solution.......
thank you


----------



## tkin (Feb 12, 2013)

123hero said:


> i am facing a weird kind of problem...i am not able to install any application in my laptop ( HP Pavilion g6 2301 ax. WIN 8 ).....even basic softwares like mozilla firefox, adobe reader are not getting installed....i have the set up file and when i click on it nothing happens and when i shut down a message regarding some error comes before it shuts down..i was able to install apps earlier but now nothing is possible.....
> this has personally de moralised me..
> pls help me find a solution.......
> thank you


Most probably the msi installer issue. Open command prompt and type *sfc /scannow* and hit enter.


----------



## 123hero (Feb 12, 2013)

where do i get the command prompt ?



123hero said:


> where do i get the command prompt ?



got the command prompt ........it say you must be administrator...now whats this ?


----------



## tkin (Feb 12, 2013)

123hero said:


> where do i get the command prompt ?
> 
> 
> 
> got the command prompt ........it say you must be administrator...now whats this ?


Are you the sole user of your pc?

Anyway search for command prompt in windows(cmd.exe), right click and select run as administrator.


----------



## 123hero (Feb 12, 2013)

tkin said:


> Are you the sole user of your pc?
> 
> Anyway search for command prompt in windows(cmd.exe), right click and select run as administrator.



did it and typed sfc/scannow in command prompt......it is doing some system scan

my family also sometimes use the laptop


----------



## tkin (Feb 12, 2013)

123hero said:


> did it and typed sfc/scannow in command prompt......it is doing some system scan
> 
> my family also sometimes use the laptop


Let it finish now.


----------



## 123hero (Feb 12, 2013)

verification is over.......it says it did not find any integrity violations


----------



## tkin (Feb 12, 2013)

123hero said:


> verification is over.......it says it did not find any integrity violations


Now try to run the installers by right clicking and selecting admin mode, also are you selecting the right package? If you have 32bit windows use 32bit software, if you have 64bit windows you can use both 32bit and 64bit software(recommended 64bit).


----------



## 123hero (Feb 12, 2013)

tried running it that way but still unsucccessful...........dunno why this is happening since earlier i was able to install apps without any problem......how do i know whether i am using what version ( 32 bit or 64 bit )


----------



## topgear (Feb 13, 2013)

^^ open My Computer and right click on any blank space under HDD/ODD drives and select properties and look at the System Type line.


----------



## 123hero (Feb 13, 2013)

done.....but the main problem still remains unsolved


----------



## amjath (Feb 13, 2013)

try instllaing this 
Download Windows Installer 4.5 from Official Microsoft Download Center


For 32 bit doenload this file
x86 Platform: Windows6.0-KB942288-v2-x86.msu
For 64 bit download this file
x64 Platform: Windows6.0-KB942288-v2-x64.msu


----------



## dhiman33 (Feb 15, 2013)

windows 8 is nice looking and have some small improvements, like having pause option in the copy menu or the redesigned task manager or upgrading windows defender to an antivirus suite. But I really hate the metro UI. It is not user friendly at all.Everything about windows8 is hype, it is atleast NOT BETTER than windows 7.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Feb 15, 2013)

dhiman33 said:


> windows 8 is nice looking and have some small improvements, like having pause option in the copy menu or the redesigned task manager or upgrading windows defender to an antivirus suite. But I really hate the metro UI. It is not user friendly at all.Everything about windows8 is hype, it is atleast NOT BETTER than windows 7.



As an OS it has improved in areas which are much welcomed by the community in large..

The hype was to make Metro UI a success, which never clicked. And as per the small improvements as u rightly pointed out (also, the detailed task manager for instance) are certainly a boon.

IMO, Win 7 (original) to win 8 upgrade isnt worth. But for a person like me who wants take a step forward away from piracy for the first time OS buy, this is the right time. 

I have stopped pirating games long time back and now even my OS is original (sigh). So people who are still not convinced, put your bucks eyes closed if you are a first time OS buyer.


----------



## topgear (Feb 16, 2013)

dhiman33 said:


> windows 8 is nice looking and have some small improvements, like having pause option in the copy menu or the redesigned task manager or upgrading windows defender to an antivirus suite. But I really hate the metro UI. It is not user friendly at all.Everything about windows8 is hype, it is atleast NOT BETTER than windows 7.



Mtero UI sucks for some and rocks for others - granted, but win 8 at-least loads a hell lot faster than win 7 and the I/O performance also feels great evn using a HDD - tried and tested.


----------



## amjath (Feb 16, 2013)

^ +1 Agree. Try Windows 7 and Windows 8 on Phenom or p4/dual core PC you ll find the magic of windows 8

For me Windows 8 is time saver


----------



## dan4u (Feb 18, 2013)

for those of you who can't do without the start menu, try Start menu 8, its a free alternative.


----------



## topgear (Feb 19, 2013)

^^ yep, I'm using that app - it's not perfect but gets the jobs done very well though.


----------



## aladdin (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello,

How can we bring back the desktop version of Windows Media Player in Windows 8? By default, we get the ModernUI of Windows Media Player in Win8.


----------



## RBX (Feb 19, 2013)

I have a desktop with Windows 7 x64 Home Premium, and Fedora 17. I'm planning to get rid of both OS and install Windows 8 Pro. What would be better - upgrade or a clean install ? And will I be able to get rid of Fedora and reclaim storage space during this installation ?P.S. I'm fine with experiments, but this is my Dad's PC, so I'd like nothing to go wrong like messed up GRUB etc, so please link me to some detailed tutorials.


----------



## amjath (Feb 19, 2013)

aladdin said:


> Hello,
> 
> How can we bring back the desktop version of Windows Media Player in Windows 8? By default, we get the ModernUI of Windows Media Player in Win8.



My music files and video files play in Windows media player desktop version by default.

Right click and point on Open With and choose or choose default program like we do typically



RazorbladeXtreme said:


> I have a desktop with Windows 7 x64 Home Premium, and Fedora 17. I'm planning to get rid of both OS and install Windows 8 Pro. What would be better - upgrade or a clean install ? And will I be able to get rid of Fedora and reclaim storage space during this installation ?P.S. I'm fine with experiments, but this is my Dad's PC, so I'd like nothing to go wrong like messed up GRUB etc, so please link me to some detailed tutorials.



I recommend fresh clean install. 
A small story, I had Oracle 11g in Windows 7 and did a upgrade to Windows 8. After upgrade I issues running  it and other software [Informatica and other software] on Windows 8. So did a fresh install and now its working fine


----------



## aladdin (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi,

I am talking about the classic look of Windows Media Player in Win8 like there are two types of Interfaces of Internet Explorer in Win8, the MetroUI of IE10 and the Classic or Desktop UI of IE10 and the same is applied for WMP.

So I want to know how can we create shortcut for Classic look of WMP12 in Win8?


----------



## topgear (Feb 20, 2013)

use KMPlayer/GOMPlayer Instead .. a lot more better than WMP.


----------



## aladdin (Feb 20, 2013)

I only prefer to use WMP so I want to know how we can bring back the Classic UI of WMP12 in Win8. If you have purchased "Digit Feb-2013" then you might have read "FastTrack To Windows 8" wherein we read about how we can bring back the Classic UI of IE10 instead of using the new Modern or Metro UI of IE10. The same applies for WMP12 because FastTrack tells us there is a way to bring back the ClassicUI of WMP12 in Win8 but didn't mention how to do that.


----------



## topgear (Feb 21, 2013)

just right click on the video file and from open with options make sure you choose : Windows Media Player" not the "Video: option - except from the black title bar I can't see much changes in the WMP of win8.


----------



## dhiman33 (Feb 24, 2013)

topgear said:


> Mtero UI sucks for some and rocks for others - granted, but win 8 at-least loads a hell lot faster than win 7 and the I/O performance also feels great evn using a HDD - tried and tested.



That's because of hybrid boot,mate. No magic under the hood.Try restarting and it would take about same time as win7.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 24, 2013)

I too have noticed that VLC is not proving upto the mark for me atleast. VLC is not able to play HD videos for me properly. Starts good. But after few moments freezes. Then when I close it, it doesn't free up from memory. I have to end it from Task Manager then.
I am using KMPlayer for playing HD videos. Which plays them without a single hiccup.


----------



## topgear (Feb 25, 2013)

dhiman33 said:


> That's because of hybrid boot,mate. No magic under the hood.Try restarting and it would take about same time as win7.



thanks for the info on the fast startup and these links should be more helful for many :

Fast Startup - Turn On or Off in Windows 8
What is Hybrid Boot in Windows 8 and how does it work? - MSFN Forum
Trace why Windows 8 boots, shutsdown or hibernate slowly - MSFN Forum


----------



## rst (Mar 1, 2013)

I just installed window 8 pro (64 bits)
But when I tried to run motherboard dvd (for installing drivers, specially sound drivers),
It showed "ASUS support CD does not support this operating system"

PLZ help
there is no sound in the system (as I am unable to install sound drivers from ASUS CD)



Spoiler



AMD Athlon II X4 635 ||Asus M5A78L-MLE ||aoc led - e2043fsk (20")||power color 7750 ||4.00 GB ram ddr3 ||500 gb hard disk 
||Necola NPS-1004ST (450 W) ||epson TX121 printer||window 8 pro (64bits)


----------



## baiju (Mar 1, 2013)

Browse to the drivers folder and install the driver for Win7. But it is better to get the latest audio driver from Asus website.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 1, 2013)

try downloading latest version of realtec online


----------



## rohit0571 (Mar 1, 2013)

topgear said:


> Mtero UI sucks for some and rocks for others - granted, but win 8 at-least loads a hell lot faster than win 7 and the I/O performance also feels great evn using a HDD - tried and tested.



How much speed difference have u noted between Win 7 & WIn 8 and other than speed and mtero UI, what is better in Win 8 than in Win 7 and is it better to switch to Win 8?


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 1, 2013)

rohit0571 said:


> How much speed difference have u noted between Win 7 & WIn 8 and other than speed and mtero UI, what is better in Win 8 than in Win 7 and is it better to switch to Win 8?



If you are using a genuine win7 and planning to move onto win8, stop.. there isnt any worth spending upgrade.
But if you are buying a legit OS for the first time, go grab this.


----------



## rst (Mar 1, 2013)

Today I upgraded to window 8 pro (64 bits) from window 7 ultimate ( genuine)
window 8 is faster than window 7 
I really like hybrid shut down and hybrid boot ( it takes 10 seconds)
there are many new features in window 8
its a nice upgrade from window 7



Spoiler



AMD Athlon II X4 635 ||Asus M5A78L-MLE ||aoc led - e2043fsk (20")||power color 7750 ||4.00 GB ram ddr3 ||500 gb hard disk 
 ||Necola NPS-1004ST (450 W) ||epson TX121 printer||window 8 pro (64bits)


----------



## topgear (Mar 2, 2013)

liking the Metro UI too, eh ?


----------



## RubySh. (Mar 2, 2013)

Micorsoft plans to release a new version of windows each year from now. and even they are locking ur hardwares under UEFI so, no escape but spend every year for what microsoft calls Windows and me just an OS.


----------



## rst (Mar 3, 2013)

When I tried to rate my system in window 8 pro (64 bits)
Then it showed the error "system does not have necessary multimedia support"



Spoiler








plz help



Spoiler



AMD Athlon II X4 635 ||Asus M5A78L-MLE ||aoc led - e2043fsk (20")||power color 7750 ||4.00 GB ram ddr3 ||500 gb hard disk 
||Necola NPS-1004ST (450 W) ||epson TX121 printer||window 8 pro (64 bits) + window 7 ultimate (32bits)


----------



## Vignesh B (Mar 3, 2013)

rst said:


> When I tried to rate my system in window 8 pro (64 bits)
> Then it showed the error "system does not have necessary multimedia support"


This is mainly caused due to driver issues. Default drivers from Windows are fine, but download the latest drivers from the respective manufacturers.
I also remember reading somewhere that Kaspersky also causes this problem.
Another cause for the error can be due to errors in your hard disk.


----------



## rst (Mar 3, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> This is mainly caused due to driver issues. Default drivers from Windows are fine, but download the latest drivers from the respective manufacturers.
> I also remember reading somewhere that Kaspersky also causes this problem.
> Another cause for the error can be due to errors in your hard disk.


1. you mean windows drivers ??
2. i have no Kasper sky  anti virus
3. i will check 



Spoiler



AMD Athlon II X4 635 ||Asus M5A78L-MLE ||aoc led - e2043fsk (20")||power color 7750 ||4.00 GB ram ddr3 ||500 gb hard disk 
 ||Necola NPS-1004ST (450 W) ||epson TX121 printer||window 8 pro (64 bits) + window 7 ultimate (32bits)


----------



## Vignesh B (Mar 3, 2013)

rst said:


> 1. you mean windows drivers ??


I mean drivers for your hardware like graphic card, chipset etc.


----------



## topgear (Mar 4, 2013)

rst said:


> When I tried to rate my system in window 8 pro (64 bits)
> Then it showed the error "system does not have necessary multimedia support"
> 
> 
> ...



some more points to look out for :

1. Enough free space on OS Install Partition.
2. Windows Media Player is Installed.
3 Some mobo may needs a bios update.


----------



## rst (Mar 5, 2013)

I am window 8 lover.
But what about it;Five reasons why Windows 8 has failed | ZDNet


----------



## topgear (Mar 6, 2013)

those are valid reasons and all these for what ? competing with iOS and Android ? but sorry, win 8 did not deliver very well ... MS should really think about making a windows 8 desktop edition barring the Metro UI like they release N editions sand WMP, IE ...


----------



## gameranand (Mar 6, 2013)

Well the reasons are valid.


----------



## Vignesh B (Mar 6, 2013)

Quite valid reasons.
I don't find any valid reasons to move to Windows 8 for those who purchased Windows 7 other than those who have dreamspark accounts, bought a new pc/laptop with Windows 8 preinstalled.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 6, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> Quite valid reasons.
> I don't find any valid reasons to move to Windows 8 for those who purchased Windows 7 other than those who have dreamspark accounts, bought a new pc/laptop with Windows 8 preinstalled.



+1 for this..

I have been telling the same to people in this thread itself.

As I was using a win 7 ahem copy, I thought its good time (and price) to invest on an original OS and ended up buying Win 8


----------



## gameranand (Mar 6, 2013)

Exactly, anyone who is using *ahem* version have a chance to switch to Original OS without selling his kidney. But for someone who has already purchased Win 7. Its worthless.


----------



## andy_65_in (Mar 9, 2013)

i have a win 8 laptop where some techie i know has calibrated my wi fi with my office wi fi network using a code.i dont know the procedure and this smarty didnt tell me.how can i remove the code (which is known to me) and be basically in a non coded plain wi fi mode


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 9, 2013)

andy_65_in said:


> i have a win 8 laptop where some techie i know has calibrated my wi fi with my office wi fi network using a code.i dont know the procedure and this smarty didnt tell me.how can i remove the code (which is known to me) and be basically in a non coded plain wi fi mode



Change security to " open-shared. "


----------



## andy_65_in (Mar 9, 2013)

Rishi where does one acess security and how


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 9, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Exactly, anyone who is using *ahem* version have a chance to switch to Original OS without selling his kidney. But for someone who has already purchased Win 7. Its worthless.


Long live DreamSpark!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm facing very odd problem with Win 8.

1. Previously I have 100GB Space on C (When I was on Win 7, and almost 50GB was free with lots of apps of course).
2. When I upgraded to Win 8 I was left with 25GB Free Space.
3. I deleted the Windows.old folder to get more space and then I had more than 30GB Free Space.

Then suddenly space kept decreasing and I really don't know the reason. I didn't install any software after that. And finally I was left with 0 Bytes Free Space on C Drive.

Then I Created this thread => *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/software-q/170971-ways-increase-c-drive.html

And I merged D Drive (Another 100GB) and C Drive, So now C Drive have total 200GB. Left with 100GB Free Space.

Now after using for few days... (1 week or so), now again I have 0 Bytes Free Space 

I really can't believe what is has utilized my 100GB :O

Again, I mention, I didn't installed any Software neither I downloaded any software to My Documents or somewhere else in C Drive.

Program Files (x86) + Program Files + Windows + User shows 45 GB. And other folders that are present in C Drive sows 5 GB.

When I Select All Folders and check Properties it shows 50GB. What else can use up my space? Some Hidden Folder? Or something else?

*UPDATE : Ok I tried "Show Hidden Folders" and then I get rid of MSOCache (which is MS Office Cache), and another two folder ESD which is 2GB and Program Data shows 140GB.

So Program Data is the culprit. But I can't understand this folder was there on Win 7 too, but how come on Win 8 this folder started hogging so much space?*


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 9, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I'm facing very odd problem with Win 8.
> 
> 1. Previously I have 100GB Space on C (When I was on Win 7, and almost 50GB was free with lots of apps of course).
> 2. When I upgraded to Win 8 I was left with 25GB Free Space.
> ...


I woild recommend to de-merge the d: drive and do a clean format of the OS, and format c: drive while installing. It's better to re-install than to search for ghosts.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 9, 2013)

Well I can understand. But I really don't want to format. As all of my development environment is setup and I have go through all the hassles again 

UPDATE : I guess I have found the problem. The thing is, I had enabled traces for KIS. And that's what was eating my space on C Drive under Program Data.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 9, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Well I can understand. But I really don't want to format. As all of my development environment is setup and I have go through all the hassles again
> 
> UPDATE : I guess I have found the problem. The thing is, I had enabled traces for KIS. And that's what was eating my space on C Drive under Program Data.


And what does that do?


----------



## Small_town_boy (Mar 9, 2013)

Guys need help...my specs...
Intel c2d e7500...gigabyte ga41m combo rev 1.3...4gb ram...hd6570 1gb ddr3..

I want to try win8...but checked gigabyte website but no driver support ...so can I install the drivers of win7 on 8...will it work...?


----------



## amjath (Mar 9, 2013)

Yes but may face issues


----------



## topgear (Mar 10, 2013)

@ Small_town_boy - I don't thnk you won't face any issue .. at-least not from non compatible drivers. You can download Intel chipset software install utility for mobo, audio driver for VIA is available and what's more - you may not need to install any driver at all apart from the gpu driver.


----------



## Small_town_boy (Mar 10, 2013)

topgear said:


> @ Small_town_boy - I don't thnk you won't face any issue .. at-least not from non compatible drivers. You can download Intel chipset software install utility for mobo, audio driver for VIA is available and what's more - you may not need to install any driver at all apart from the gpu driver.



Thanks mate...
You mean this...
*downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?DwnldID=20775

VIA drivers ...? Can you please provide me the link?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 10, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> And what does that do?



Well KIS used to have problem on Win 8, thus blocking Win 8 Metro Apps. So to fix the same we provided KIS Logs to Kaspersky. And those are detailed logs which KIS keeps for tracking error occurred or the sequence of problems.


----------



## topgear (Mar 11, 2013)

Small_town_boy said:


> Thanks mate...
> You mean this...
> *downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?DwnldID=20775
> 
> VIA drivers ...? Can you please provide me the link?



right and for VIA driver download HD audio driver v. 10.1200A ( www dot viaarena.com/Driver/v10_1200a.zip) and for LAN (www dot qca.qualcomm.com/download.php?type=driver&id=74


----------



## Small_town_boy (Mar 11, 2013)

topgear said:


> right and for VIA driver download HD audio driver v. 10.1200A ( www dot viaarena.com/Driver/v10_1200a.zip) and for LAN (www dot qca.qualcomm.com/download.php?type=driver&id=74



Thanks man...


----------



## andy_65_in (Mar 11, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Change security to " open-shared. "


dear rishi how to acess secuirty


----------



## Vignesh B (Mar 11, 2013)

andy_65_in said:


> dear rishi how to acess secuirty


Follow this guide to the word - How to set up a wireless network on windows 8


----------



## topgear (Mar 12, 2013)

Small_town_boy said:


> Thanks man...



you are welcome bro


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 15, 2013)

Please help guys...

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/software-q/171515-help-win-8-restart-loop.html


----------



## kunalht (Apr 5, 2013)

how to stop auto-update in windows 8?
when i connect my laptop to internet, it start to auto-update in news,sports,weather etc.,( in main menu)
as i have limited internet plan how do i stop this???


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 5, 2013)

kunalht said:


> how to stop auto-update in windows 8?
> when i connect my laptop to internet, it start to auto-update in news,sports,weather etc.,( in main menu)
> as i have limited internet plan how do i stop this???


Control Panel > Windows update > Change Setting (in the left pane) > Set to "Never check for updates".


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 6, 2013)

kunalht said:


> how to stop auto-update in windows 8?
> when i connect my laptop to internet, it start to auto-update in news,sports,weather etc.,( in main menu)
> as i have limited internet plan how do i stop this???


You can't turn off all the live tiles at once. You have to individually right click on the app and then select turn off live tiles.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 10, 2013)

Is there a "Basic" setting for the theme in windows 8? My GPU has some problems running Windows Aero. So it smoothly runs Windows 7 in the Basic theme setting.


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 10, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Is there a "Basic" setting for the theme in windows 8? My GPU has some problems running Windows Aero. So it smoothly runs Windows 7 in the Basic theme setting.


By default, Windows 8 doesn't contain Aero.
Still you may de-select certain visual effects under the advanced tab of system properties.


----------



## topgear (Apr 11, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Is there a "Basic" setting for the theme in windows 8? My GPU has some problems running Windows Aero. So it smoothly runs Windows 7 in the Basic theme setting.



you have to use 3rd party tool for that.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 11, 2013)

topgear said:


> you have to use 3rd party tool for that.



can you name few sir?


----------



## amjath (Apr 11, 2013)

^ start reading from here and decide whether to try it or not


----------



## gameranand (Apr 11, 2013)

theterminator said:


> can you name few sir?



I guess Tune Up Utilities might help. Let others confirm though.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 11, 2013)

gameranand said:


> I guess Tune Up Utilities might help. Let others confirm though.



Now I want to like this post @shreymittal


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 11, 2013)

theterminator said:


> can you name few sir?


Desktop -> right click on "Computer" -> Properties -> advanced system settings -> "advanced" tab -> click on "Settings" in Performance -> Visual Effects. Change the selected to just the bare necessities.


----------



## topgear (Apr 12, 2013)

theterminator said:


> can you name few sir?



try these : ( useful for using third party themes in win8 )
Homepage M. Hoefs - Software
UxStyle - no more patching.

There was a Win 7 basic theme for win 8 .. if I can find the link I'll post.


----------



## gurujee (Apr 12, 2013)

Where I can buy physical media (DVD/cd) of windows 8 with license and at what price. 

I dont want upgrade thing that is available at flipkart.


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 12, 2013)

gurujee said:


> Where I can buy physical media (DVD/cd) of windows 8 with license and at what price.
> 
> I dont want upgrade thing that is available at flipkart.


Check out locally.
Only method from where you can buy DVD(AFAIK) is through Windows 8 Upgrade assistant. There's an option to order a DVD(it will charge Rs. 1060 extra).
Btw any specific reason, why you don't want the soft copy?


----------



## gurujee (Apr 12, 2013)

^ will feel great to have purchased OS for the first time 

By the way it is 8k!!!!! !!!!!


----------



## theterminator (May 8, 2013)

is win8 backward compatible ? can it run games designed to run on win7 ?


----------



## Tech_Wiz (May 8, 2013)

Surely.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 8, 2013)

theterminator said:


> is win8 backward compatible ? can it run games designed to run on win7 ?


Yeah just about all the games will work perfect


----------



## theterminator (May 10, 2013)

Just upgraded to Windows 8 Pro from Windows 7 Ultimate 32-bit. Took more than an hour to just 'upgrade' and not a fresh install. I am giving Windows 8 another shot only because I immediately switched back last time.Though this time also , the initial impressions aren't too mindblowing.


----------



## rakesh_ic (May 10, 2013)

Win 8 takes a little bit of your time to adjuist.. once adjusted you wont be going back


----------



## amjath (May 10, 2013)

^+1 I'm not going back


----------



## theterminator (May 10, 2013)

How can I bring Windows 7 "Basic" theme on Win8? Aero theme seems to be the default one & there is no "Basic" theme in "Personalization" option. Aero doesn't run on my GPU for long so uninstalling Win8 will be inevitable  if there's no solution.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 10, 2013)

Windows 8 has a very stripped down version of Aero. Try switching off some fancy effects for better performance


----------



## andy_65_in (May 11, 2013)

have lost my downloads link in the library link in my win 8-cant find it-what to do


----------



## amjath (May 14, 2013)

Windows Blue aka Windows 8.1 is free!!!!!!!!!!!

Awesome move IMO, love the boot to desktop and adjustable split screen

Windows Blue is officially dubbed Windows 8.1, to be free on the Windows Store - GSMArena Blog


----------



## kARTechnology (May 15, 2013)

amjath said:


> Windows Blue aka Windows 8.1 is free!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Awesome move IMO, love the boot to desktop and adjustable split screen
> 
> Windows Blue is officially dubbed Windows 8.1, to be free on the Windows Store - GSMArena Blog



What?
No licence required??? Yipeee


----------



## Harsh Pranami (May 15, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Yeah just about all the games will work perfect


Well my experience is just opposite.


----------



## topgear (May 15, 2013)

amjath said:


> Windows Blue aka Windows 8.1 is free!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Awesome move IMO, love the boot to desktop and adjustable split screen
> 
> Windows Blue is officially dubbed Windows 8.1, to be free on the Windows Store - GSMArena Blog



for me it's just a must have / get necessary SP update for windows 8


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 15, 2013)

Windows 8.1 will be free in windows store, so it will require a windows 8 installation no the system. You'll still need to purchase it if you dont have windows 8 installed.

Windows 8.1 will be free in windows store, so it will require a windows 8 installation no the system. You'll still need to purchase it if you dont have windows 8 installed.


----------



## theterminator (May 18, 2013)

I am done with this s h i t (windows 8)


----------



## shreymittal (May 18, 2013)

theterminator said:


> I am done with this s h i t (windows 8)



What happened


----------



## theterminator (May 18, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> What happened



Too many issues... sound working/not working in mysterious ways... antivirus updated till date but shows its turned off...same with firewall....dont know what next!! and yeah the stupid interface...its a pure touch operating system... even if u insert a pen drive it says "Tap to select" ... How can i tap with my mouse??  ... it took quite a while to find how to SHUT DOWN  .... only advantage is it runs fast than 7 but hey , whats the benefit when it won't play audio ?? 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/software-q/173906-sound-stopped-working-windows-8-pro-x86.html


----------



## shreymittal (May 18, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Too many issues... sound working/not working in mysterious ways... antivirus updated till date but shows its turned off...same with firewall....dont know what next!! and yeah the stupid interface...its a pure touch operating system... even if u insert a pen drive it says "Tap to select" ... How can i tap with my mouse??  ... it took quite a while to find how to SHUT DOWN  .... only advantage is it runs fast than 7 but hey , whats the benefit when it won't play audio ??
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/software-q/173906-sound-stopped-working-windows-8-pro-x86.html



LOL...me too reverted back to W7 when i got these issues on the 2nd day after installing W8 
1. My printer was not working 
2. That Sound and so on ..W7 is the best Windows OS till date.


----------



## theterminator (May 18, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> LOL...me too reverted back to W7 when i got these issues on the 2nd day after installing W8
> 1. My printer was not working
> 2. That Sound and so on ..*W7 is the best Windows OS till date.*



+1000 to that...


----------



## topgear (May 19, 2013)

lol, with every new major version update windows drops support for some old hardware .. seen this happening before and even now the trend continues .. anyway, with the help of some 3rd party apps win 8 is at-least usable and OK for me .. granted, even I face some random issue like after 10/12 hours of usages and a hibernate and resume the taskbar won't show up, sometime I face some audio channeling issue - need to restart explorer or plug in/out audio jack several times to get everything fixed but apart from these minor issues so far my experience with this OS is positive


----------



## theterminator (May 19, 2013)

topgear said:


> lol, with every new major version update windows drops support for some old hardware .. seen this happening before and even now the trend continues .. anyway, with the help of some 3rd party apps win 8 is at-least usable and OK for me .. granted, even I face some random issue like after 10/12 hours of usages and a *hibernate* and resume the taskbar won't show up, sometime I face some audio channeling issue - need to restart explorer or plug in/out audio jack several times to get everything fixed but apart from these minor issues so far my experience with this OS is positive



What?? There's a hibernate option too?? Where?? Mine only shows Sleep/Shutdown/Restart under Stupid Charms Bar-->>Settings-->>Power


----------



## topgear (May 19, 2013)

you can use this :
How to enable Hibernate mode in Windows 8 | PCWorld
or just create batch file with this 


> c:\windows\system32\shutdown /h


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 19, 2013)

topgear said:


> you can use this :
> How to enable Hibernate mode in Windows 8 | PCWorld
> or just create batch file with this


Or by this command:

powercfg -h -on

If someone doesn't used hibernate feature, then thy can free 3 GB of disk space from C drive by deleting the hibernate file (completely safe). Use this command to do so:

powercfg -h -off


----------



## theterminator (May 19, 2013)

topgear said:


> you can use this :
> How to enable Hibernate mode in Windows 8 | PCWorld
> or just create batch file with this





harshilsharma63 said:


> Or by this command:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 19, 2013)

Anyone using oblytile?


----------



## nick191 (May 19, 2013)

Hi guys, m having problem while making Wifi Hot-Spot from too many months no Solution till now...
*I have tried making Wi-Fi HotSpot using Connectify-me , CMD , and in built-in samsung software Called "Setting" but it doesn't work, I connected my Mobile with it It shows connected but there is no internet access and next time when i try to connect it there is "not in Range" error* 

Any solution ?


----------



## theterminator (May 19, 2013)

nick191 said:


> Hi guys, m having problem while making Wifi Hot-Spot from too many months no Solution till now...
> *I have tried making Wi-Fi HotSpot using Connectify-me , CMD , and in built-in samsung software Called "Setting" but it doesn't work, I connected my Mobile with it It shows connected but there is no internet access and next time when i try to connect it there is "not in Range" error*
> 
> Any solution ?



You're trying to make your windows 8 machine an access point for your mobile devices, right?


----------



## nick191 (May 19, 2013)

theterminator said:


> You're trying to make your windows 8 machine an access point for your mobile devices, right?



yes....


----------



## riturajsharma19 (May 19, 2013)

Guys, is there a way to list all users by default in the Win 8 login screen. On a multi-user system, if one of the users has a password-less account and he is the last one to use the PC, the OS automatically boots into his account. THis is a real nuisance and any way out will be appreciated. 

Rituraj


----------



## theterminator (May 19, 2013)

nick191 said:


> yes....



I think the Internet Connection Sharing is turned Off on your Windows copy. Ensure its turned ON from Networking & Sharing Center-->>Change Adapter Settings-->>Right Click Your Active Adapter-->>Properties-->>Sharing Tab-->>Allow other network users to connect through this computer's Internet connection.


----------



## nick191 (May 19, 2013)

theterminator said:


> I think the Internet Connection Sharing is turned Off on your Windows copy. Ensure its turned ON from Networking & Sharing Center-->>Change Adapter Settings-->>Right Click Your Active Adapter-->>Properties-->>Sharing Tab-->>Allow other network users to connect through this computer's Internet connection.



Tried a lot some time ago also doesn't work...


----------



## theterminator (May 19, 2013)

nick191 said:


> Tried a lot some time ago also doesn't work...



If your devices are connected to the wifi set up by laptop but you're not getting Internet access in your mobile then its a clear case of Internet Sharing disabled in your laptop otherwise it can also be that you're not setting up the connection right... what commands are you typing in when setting up through cmd?


----------



## nick191 (May 19, 2013)

theterminator said:


> If your devices are connected to the wifi set up by laptop but you're not getting Internet access in your mobile then its a clear case of Internet Sharing disabled in your laptop otherwise it can also be that you're not setting up the connection right... what commands are you typing in when setting up through cmd?



Nope right now m using Samsung's Given software to make it but i have tried using Connectify-me but doesn't works... It get connected from Mobile than it display connected in Laptop but after some time it doesn't show my Device connected but shows connected in my mobile... This is not a problem of mobile coz i have tried using another phone also...


----------



## theterminator (May 19, 2013)

nick191 said:


> Nope right now m using Samsung's Given software to make it but i have tried using Connectify-me but doesn't works... It get connected from Mobile than it display connected in Laptop but after some time it doesn't show my Device connected but shows connected in my mobile... This is not a problem of mobile coz i have tried using another phone also...



I am also saying the same that its an issue with your Windows. You mentioned in your first post that you've tried through CMD also, so can you post the commands that you typed in because may be something went wrong in setting it up manually via cmd.


----------



## nick191 (May 19, 2013)

theterminator said:


> I am also saying the same that its an issue with your Windows. You mentioned in your first post that you've tried through CMD also, so can you post the commands that you typed in because may be something went wrong in setting it up manually via cmd.



i have used this guide How to Turn Your Windows 8 Laptop into a Wireless Access Point


----------



## theterminator (May 19, 2013)

Start over again & set up using those commands (do post the screenshots too): 

in the line: *netsh wlan set hostednetwork mode=allow ssid=”How-To Geek” key=”Pa$$w0rd”*

Append this: *keyUsage=persistent* i.e., 

*netsh wlan set hostednetwork mode=allow ssid=”How-To Geek” key=”Pa$$w0rd” keyUsage=persistent*

You have to broadcast your network everytime you resume your PC from Sleep/Hibernate/Shutdown: 
*netsh wlan start hostednetwork*


----------



## nick191 (May 19, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Start over again & set up using those commands (do post the screenshots too):
> 
> in the line: *netsh wlan set hostednetwork mode=allow ssid=”How-To Geek” key=”Pa$$w0rd”*
> 
> ...



Getting error...


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 19, 2013)

guys i have 8 gb ram while in win 8 it shows only 3.5 gb usable i have 32 bit windows although it detects the 8 gb slot i have putted how to solve this my ram stick is new so there is no chance of its fault


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 19, 2013)

@gt0gagan, you can't use more than 4gb ram with 32 bit windows. 
shift to 64 bit version.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 19, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> guys i have 8 gb ram while in win 8 it shows only 3.5 gb usable i have 32 bit windows although it detects the 8 gb slot i have putted how to solve this my ram stick is new so there is no chance of its fault


See, the reason why a 64 bit OS was developed was to remove the max memory access limitation. A 64 bit OS can use 4 GB of maximum ram theoretically, but practically, it can use only 3.5 GB of ram, and that too not very efficiently. So, for any ystem with >3 GB of ram, a 64 bit OS is highly recommended to be able to utilise all available RAM. Upgrade to 64 bit OS ASAP.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 19, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> See, the reason why a 64 bit OS was developed was to remove the max memory access limitation.* A 64 bit OS can use 4 GB of maximum ram theoretically*, but practically, it can use only 3.5 GB of ram, and that too not very efficiently. So, for any ystem with >3 GB of ram, a 64 bit OS is highly recommended to be able to utilise all available RAM. Upgrade to 64 bit OS ASAP.


err.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 19, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> See, the reason why a 64 bit OS was developed was to remove the max memory access limitation. A 64 bit OS can use 4 GB of maximum ram theoretically, but practically, it can use only 3.5 GB of ram, and that too not very efficiently. So, for any ystem with >3 GB of ram, a 64 bit OS is highly recommended to be able to utilise all available RAM. Upgrade to 64 bit OS ASAP.



wtf then how come its detecting like 8 gb ram and 3.5 gb usable and rest hardware reserved?????????

edit:dont tell me i have to reinstall everything just as soon as i installed everything that  includes like 20 gb download from the net


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 19, 2013)

@pratyush: i'm sure he meant 32 bit there. must be a typo. 



gta0gagan said:


> wtf then how come its detecting like 8 gb ram and 3.5 gb usable and rest hardware reserved?????????



2^32/1024^2 = 4096mb. the os don't know what's beyond that and how to address that physical space. after bios rom, other hardware etc things take up there required physical space, you are left with that 3.5gb 

not sure if that's 100% correct, but something along that line. just shift to 64bit os. i think your 32bit os licence can be used for 64 bit installation too. so no need to buy again.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 19, 2013)

its not abt license its about tat whole damn installations i have to do again so much work will take 2 more days.....


----------



## rakesh_ic (May 20, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Get a feeling Windows is following Linux in terms of making the user scratch his head over simple settings.



That's because you don't understand the windows operation system (this isn't any new win8 feature) LOL


----------



## topgear (May 20, 2013)

Ok now I need a fix  .. I can send files from win 8 pc to mobile phone but can't receive any files sent by mobile - any ideas ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 20, 2013)

^ You mean via bluetooth? See if "allow other devices to discover this pc" or similar setting is enabled in bluetooth menu. It is always disabled by default.

^ You mean via bluetooth? See if "allow other devices to discover this pc" or similar setting is enabled in bluetooth menu. It is always disabled by default.



gta0gagan said:


> wtf then how come its detecting like 8 gb ram and 3.5 gb usable and rest hardware reserved?????????edit:dont tell me i have to reinstall everything just as soon as i installed everything that  includes like 20 gb download from the net


you have to reinstall everything. Its not that lengthy as you can use catch installers to slipstream software installation and install the os from a pendrive to decrease the time. Its just like opening a video file with notepad: it detects the correct length of file, but it cannot play it. The os can detect any amount of ram because its the bios which informs the size to the os. And its not that 3.5 GB is usable and rest is hardware reserved, only 500 MB is reserved. Open run> resmon and in to memory tab.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 20, 2013)

I'm trying to share files between Win 8 and Win 7 PC both connected to same network. The problem is after enabling sharing and all, I can access Win 8 PC from Win 7 one, but Win 7 PC is not showing in Win 8. I can't even access it using //PC-NAME. It can't find the PC.


----------



## amjath (May 20, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I'm trying to share files between Win 8 and Win 7 PC both connected to same network. The problem is after enabling sharing and all, I can access Win 8 PC from Win 7 one, but Win 7 PC is not showing in Win 8. I can't even access it using //PC-NAME. It can't find the PC.



U can ping win 8 from win 7 but not the vise versa is it?


----------



## anandk (May 20, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> guys i have 8 gb ram while in win 8 it shows only 3.5 gb usable i have 32 bit windows although it detects the 8 gb slot i have putted how to solve this my ram stick is new so there is no chance of its fault



As as most have already explained, a 32-bit system will detect maximum of 4 GB RAM, even if higher RAM is installed. And even if 4 GB RAM is installed, due to the installed devices, the available memory is reduced. Typically, the maximum memory available in 32-bit versions of Windows is  3.12 to 3.50 GB. This behavior is the expected result of certain hardware and software factors.


----------



## theterminator (May 20, 2013)

nick191 said:


> Getting error...
> 
> View attachment 10614



just to be clear ....you ran that command when you're wifi was turned on , right?



rakesh_ic said:


> That's because you don't understand the windows operation system (this isn't any new win8 feature) LOL


Hibernation is enabled by default since Vista so I was expecting it be enabled in 8 too. I didn't get why they backtracked (its disabled by default in XP). This was not user friendly imo.


----------



## pranav0091 (May 20, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Hibernation is enabled by default since Vista so I was expecting it be enabled in 8 too. I didn't get why they backtracked (its disabled by default in XP). This was not user friendly imo.



Thats possibly because the shutdown is a form of hibernation for W8 devices. When you press shutdown, the applications are closed but a good chunk of the memory isnt (I think its not flushed into the HDD completely, but a sizeable chunk is). So restarts are in a way just booting up from a form of hibernation.


----------



## theterminator (May 20, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Thats possibly because the shutdown is a form of hibernation for W8 devices. When you press shutdown, the applications are closed but a good chunk of the memory isnt (I think its not flushed into the HDD completely, but a sizeable chunk is). So restarts are in a way just booting up from a form of hibernation.



Frankly, I don't find any difference between hibernation/restart because Win8 restarts faster than win7 hibernates/resume.


----------



## rakesh_ic (May 20, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Frankly, I don't find any difference between hibernation/restart because Win8 restarts faster than win7 hibernates/resume.


You are right.. 

There isnt any defference between the both and so, they might as well thought of disabling hibernation by default so that people believe in thier "faster reboot" concept instead of calling it a marketting/technical gimmic


----------



## nick191 (May 20, 2013)

theterminator said:


> just to be clear ....you ran that command when you're wifi was turned on , right?



yes...dude


----------



## theterminator (May 20, 2013)

nick191 said:


> yes...dude


Not familiar with that error but googling it brought up this: Netsh wlan start hostednetwork, The hosted network couldn't be started. - Linvi - Site Home - MSDN Blogs


----------



## topgear (May 21, 2013)

update : about the Bluetooth issue I'm facing :

yep, every settings are fine ( pc is discoverable ) and I've transfered files ( both ways ) when I was using Nokia but starting from Samsung ( Android phone ) I can't browse my phone like a mass storage device over BT anymore though I'm able to send files to it.


----------



## theterminator (May 21, 2013)

^im on a wifi network , how can i send files over that instead of bluetooth??


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 21, 2013)

^ not sure, but the default way of doing so is to add both computers to the same homegroup.

^ not sure, but the default way of doing so is to add both computers to the same homegroup.


----------



## theterminator (May 21, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> ^ not sure, but the default way of doing so is to add both computers to the same homegroup.
> 
> ^ not sure, but the default way of doing so is to add both computers to the same homegroup.



its between 
1. laptop & android phone
2. laptop & android tablet

Update: Ok..so both devices are of Samsung & Samsung has something called Kies Air : *play.google.com/store/apps/details...SwiY29tLnNhbXN1bmcuc3dpZnQuYXBwLmtpZXNhaXIiXQ..


----------



## nick191 (May 21, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Not familiar with that error but googling it brought up this: Netsh wlan start hostednetwork, The hosted network couldn't be started. - Linvi - Site Home - MSDN Blogs



i have troubleshooted Adapter setting than i work not getting error but still same problem no internet connection in mobile it get connected but m not able to surf...

Here is the screenshot of CMD 




screenshot from Mobile 



screenshot of Network and Sharing setting



screenshot of Adapter setting



Also tried Virtual Router Plus but same issue !

Plz help me guys...


----------



## theterminator (May 21, 2013)

nick191 said:


> screenshot of Adapter setting
> 
> View attachment 10652
> 
> ...



try to change settings of "Local Area Connection *13". Change the sharing settings of this network (tick the "allow other computers to connect through this connection" box)


----------



## nick191 (May 21, 2013)

theterminator said:


> try to change settings of "Local Area Connection *13". Change the sharing settings of this network (tick the "allow other computers to connect through this connection" box)



tried that also,after ticking it mobile stuck at Obtaining IP address !! and nothing happen... Device not get connected !


----------



## theterminator (May 21, 2013)

nick191 said:


> tried that also,after ticking it mobile stuck at Obtaining IP address !! and nothing happen... Device not get connected !



set Local Area Connection *13 IPv4 Properties to automatic. 





theterminator said:


> set Local Area Connection *13 IPv4 Properties to automatic.



and restart your pc n phone ..see if that helps



nick191 said:


> tried that also,after ticking it mobile stuck at Obtaining IP address !! and nothing happen... Device not get connected !



i shud correct myself... u dnt need to change settings of local area connection *13 ... change sharing setting of ZTE Wireless Terminal to "allow ...." post the screenshots


----------



## nick191 (May 21, 2013)

theterminator said:


> set Local Area Connection *13 IPv4 Properties to automatic.
> 
> View attachment 10659View attachment 10660
> 
> ...



 no change same issue


----------



## topgear (May 22, 2013)

Update : Bluetooth issue fixed .. can send and receive files now.

added a new Wi-Fi card to the pc - now I can connect to the phone using wifi from pc ( phone set as a hotspot ) but if I need to connect to the PC from phone using wifi ( pc set as hotspot ) the phone sometime gets stuck at obtaining Ip and sometime even if it can connect to the pc I can't browse net using pc's net connection on phone .. facing somewhat similar issue like _nick191_.


----------



## theterminator (May 22, 2013)

topgear said:


> Update : Bluetooth issue fixed .. can send and receive files now.
> 
> added a new Wi-Fi card to the pc - now I can connect to the phone using wifi from pc ( phone set as a hotspot ) but if I need to connect to the PC from phone using wifi ( pc set as hotspot ) the phone sometime gets stuck at obtaining Ip and sometime even if it can connect to the pc I can't browse net using pc's net connection on phone .. facing somewhat similar issue like _nick191_.



Until recently I purchased a router, I was using my laptop as hotspot for another laptop, an android tablet n a smartphone. It used to work flawlessly with once or twice that error....I wud create a new access point everytime after that error.

It has something to do with the Settings on the PC. Something somewhere isn't right.



*nick191:* Lets do this one more time. 

1. Disconnect your active Internet Connection (ZTE Wireless Terminal) 

2. Create a new wlan connection by entering the commands in a Command Prompt with Administrator Privileges:
*netsh wlan set hostednetwork ssid=myssid key=mywifikey keyUsage=persistent *

3. Press Enter

4. *netsh wlan start hostednetwork *

5. Connect to Internet (ZTE Wireless Terminal)

6. Post Screenshot of Change Adapter Settings window under Network & Sharing Center. Also , post the screenshots of Steps 1 to 5. 

Till now , the Internet is not setup. We'll do the rest afterwards.


----------



## nick191 (May 22, 2013)

*nick191:* Lets do this one more time. 

1. Disconnect your active Internet Connection (ZTE Wireless Terminal) 

2. Create a new wlan connection by entering the commands in a Command Prompt with Administrator Privileges:
*netsh wlan set hostednetwork ssid=myssid key=mywifikey keyUsage=persistent *

3. Press Enter

4. *netsh wlan start hostednetwork *

5. Connect to Internet (ZTE Wireless Terminal)

6. Post Screenshot of Change Adapter Settings window under Network & Sharing Center. Also , post the screenshots of Steps 1 to 5. 

Till now , the Internet is not setup. We'll do the rest afterwards.[/QUOTE]


no change ...

CMD



setting


----------



## kisame (May 22, 2013)

^You have to turn on Internet sharing in ZTE connection properties and select the "Local Area Connection* 13" as private connection.


----------



## theterminator (May 22, 2013)

nick191 said:


> no change ...
> 
> CMD
> 
> ...



Great. Now post a screenshot of Change Adapter Settings window.

And also post a screenshot of *netsh wlan show drivers*


----------



## nick191 (May 22, 2013)

*kisame*







theterminator said:


> Great. Now post a screenshot of Change Adapter Settings window.
> 
> And also post a screenshot of *netsh wlan show drivers*


----------



## kisame (May 22, 2013)

@nick191
Go into ZTE terminal internet properties.Under sharing tab,check "Allow other users to connect to internet ..." and select "Local Area Connection* 13" from drop down menu.Press OK.Done.


----------



## nick191 (May 22, 2013)

kisame said:


> @nick191
> Go into ZTE terminal internet properties.Under sharing tab,check "Allow other users to connect to internet ..." and select "Local Area Connection* 13" from drop down menu.Press OK.Done.



done it still no change !!!


----------



## theterminator (May 22, 2013)

nick191 said:


> View attachment 10670
> 
> View attachment 10672



u didn't posted the Change Adapter Settings window ... Network & Sharing Center-->>Change Adapter Settings... post a screenshot of this to look at the adapters that you have


----------



## topgear (May 23, 2013)

Fixed my wifi issue .. now I can browse net from mobile using pc's net connection  .. had to assign static Ip address to the android device and need to give it proper gateway, dns server settings.

@ theterminator - as per one of your previous question .. I'm trying for some method to share files between pc and android device over wifi .. will let you know.


----------



## andy_65_in (May 23, 2013)

i m trying to reinstall google chrome because by mistake ive got searchdial engine installed which is interfering-how do i do it or how do i make google chrome my main search page again-if i want to delete it i get a notice close all google chrome windows-what to do


----------



## theterminator (May 23, 2013)

andy_65_in said:


> i m trying to reinstall google chrome because by mistake ive got searchdial engine installed which is interfering-how do i do it or how do i make google chrome my main search page again-if i want to delete it i get a notice close all google chrome windows-what to do


You have to remove/uninstall searchdial engine from your computer. Either it is listed in Control Panel-->>Programs or in Chrome-->>Settings-->>Extensions. You need to get rid of that from either of the two places.



topgear said:


> Fixed my wifi issue .. now I can browse net from mobile using pc's net connection  .. had to assign static Ip address to the android device and need to give it proper gateway, dns server settings.



What if I use more than 1 device to use my pc's internet connection.


----------



## topgear (May 24, 2013)

you can use more than 1 device in wifi .. for eg. an android device like my phone when working as hotspot can support ( acc to the specs ) 10 devices so a router can serve more .. may be upto 255 theoretically but practically it would be far less though.

BTW, installed some wi-fi apps on my phone and now the perfectly working Wi-Fi is not working anymore .. I can connect with the pc ( pc running as hotspot ) but can't access net as the browser is showing Error 105 .. Unable to solve server's DNS address.


----------



## nick191 (May 24, 2013)

theterminator said:


> u didn't posted the Change Adapter Settings window ... Network & Sharing Center-->>Change Adapter Settings... post a screenshot of this to look at the adapters that you have



here it is...
sorry to be late...






topgear said:


> Fixed my wifi issue .. now I can browse net from mobile using pc's net connection  .. had to assign static Ip address to the android device and need to give it proper gateway, dns server settings.
> 
> @ theterminator - as per one of your previous question .. I'm trying for some method to share files between pc and android device over wifi .. will let you know.



can you please tell me that setting ? any screenshot !


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 24, 2013)

topgear said:


> Fixed my wifi issue .. now I can browse net from mobile using pc's net connection  .. had to assign static Ip address to the android device and need to give it proper gateway, dns server settings.



congrats. 

how about making a meta post with all common issues and solutions we've come up for general problems in win 8 like ad hoc, wifi etc?  will be useful to members and lurkers from google.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 24, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> congrats.
> 
> how about making a meta post with all common issues and solutions we've come up for general problems in win 8 like ad hoc, wifi etc?  will be useful to members and lurkers from google.


You can do that in the "tutorials" section.


----------



## theterminator (May 24, 2013)

nick191 said:


> here it is...
> sorry to be late...
> 
> View attachment 10704



Great! When you go to the Drop Down List under* Network & Sharing Center-->>Change Adapter Settings-->>ZTE Wireless Terminal-->>Properties-->>Sharing-->>Checking "Allow other computers to connect through this connection" *,  what connections do you see? One must be "Local Area Connection *13". Do you see any other?


----------



## topgear (May 25, 2013)

nick191 said:


> here it is...
> sorry to be late...
> 
> View attachment 10704
> ...



on windows 8 :

create a Wifi hotspot.

Share your net connection and choose Home networking connection as Local Area connection 13.

Now the local area connection will get this ip address : 192.168.137.1

Go to your android device and under wifi settings when it finds the AP or hotspot .. touch and add password and enetr all others value manually .. in Ip adress field select static and give this ip :
192.168.137.2

and all other like gateway, DNS1 and DNS2 should be 192.168.137.1 and the subnet prefix is 24 and now try to connect.


----------



## nick191 (May 25, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Great! When you go to the Drop Down List under* Network & Sharing Center-->>Change Adapter Settings-->>ZTE Wireless Terminal-->>Properties-->>Sharing-->>Checking "Allow other computers to connect through this connection" *,  what connections do you see? One must be "Local Area Connection *13". Do you see any other?



done...no change 





topgear said:


> on windows 8 :
> 
> create a Wifi hotspot.
> 
> ...



saved,secure but not getting connected !


----------



## theterminator (May 25, 2013)

nick191 said:


> done...no change
> 
> View attachment 10719
> 
> ...



turn off your data connection. If you have money, go get a 3g modem router.


----------



## nick191 (May 25, 2013)

theterminator said:


> turn off your data connection. If you have money, go get a 3g modem router.



Dude my lappy is under warranty so why should i waste my money ??
I have a router which has Wi-Fi but i got it from BSNL when i had a Ethernet Cable connection...Don't know i can use it or not will post photo of that after 3rd JUNE...

Having external exams...


----------



## theterminator (May 25, 2013)

nick191 said:


> Dude my lappy is under warranty so why should i waste my money ??
> I have a router which has Wi-Fi but i got it from BSNL when i had a Ethernet Cable connection...Don't know i can use it or not will post photo of that after 3rd JUNE...
> 
> Having external exams...



I forgot to state my point clearly. When I said to turn off your data connection, I meant turn it off & then try to connect. 
What kind of Internet Connection are you using? Is a via dongle? In that case, your BSNL modem wouldn't work AFAIK. You will have to get a all-in-one 3G+Modem+Router at Rs. 2800.


----------



## SovonHalder (May 25, 2013)

No Spammed Advertisements


----------



## topgear (May 26, 2013)

nick191 said:


> done...no change
> 
> View attachment 10719
> 
> ...



don't know why but the hotspot on pc and android should have the same name .. your pc's hotspot name is samsung and android device is trying to connect with virtualrouterplus which itself is a software ... so first make sure the virtualrouterplus app is not running in the background .. uninstall/remove it - reboot the pc and try again.


----------



## theterminator (May 26, 2013)

topgear said:


> don't know why but the hotspot on pc and android should have the same name ..* your pc's hotspot name is samsung and android device is trying to connect with virtualrouterplus which itself is a software *... so first make sure the virtualrouterplus app is not running in the background .. uninstall/remove it - reboot the pc and try again.


Exactly, ..how did I miss that! The mobile should have the same name as is on the pc.. virtualrouterplus is an old connection which your mobile has saved.  Thats why its showing saved, secure. You should turn laptop n mobile's wifi on,  start network from pc n connect to it from mobile.


----------



## Reloaded (May 30, 2013)

*Start button coming back* 



*i.imgur.com/HTvJept.png

Continuing the Windows 8 vision with Windows 8.1

It's Official: Windows 8.1 Will Feature Start Button And Boot To Desktop Option


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 30, 2013)

^^ Thank god there's an option to disable the start button. takes up unnecessary space on the taskbar. 

Improved search is awesome.


----------



## topgear (May 31, 2013)

That's really great and I only hope to get a much quicker way to gain access into safe mode .. pressing button combinations to gain access into win8s safe mode is not for normal human being ( unless you're the neo from matrix ) so MS should really fix this issue or is there any fix already available ?


----------



## Vignesh B (May 31, 2013)

topgear said:


> That's really great and I only hope to get a much quicker way to gain access into safe mode .. pressing button combinations to gain access into win8s safe mode is not for normal human being ( unless you're the neo from matrix ) so MS should really fix this issue or is there any fix already available ?


Type this into an elevated command prompt -
"bcdedit /set {default} bootmenupolicy legacy"
This will allow you to go to safe mode using the same old F8 key while booting.


----------



## noob (May 31, 2013)

Best part is integrated SkyDrive


----------



## Vignesh B (May 31, 2013)

noob said:


> Best part is integrated SkyDrive


Also that we can access our files on our computer using sky drive from anywhere in the world.


----------



## topgear (Jun 1, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> Type this into an elevated command prompt -
> "bcdedit /set {default} bootmenupolicy legacy"
> This will allow you to go to safe mode using the same old F8 key while booting.



Thanks a lot man .. will try this out.


----------



## theterminator (Jun 1, 2013)

noob said:


> Best part is integrated SkyDrive





Vignesh B said:


> Also that we can access our files on our computer using sky drive from anywhere in the world.



isn't that available in 7/vista/xp?


----------



## Gollum (Jun 1, 2013)

Just installed the ahem version of win8 for trial on my PC. So far its looking good.
Haven't installed any drivers for it yet. trying to copy them.


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 1, 2013)

theterminator said:


> isn't that available in 7/vista/xp?


It is, but you need to install skydrive in the older version of WIndows, whereas it is built-in in Windows 8.


----------



## nick191 (Jun 20, 2013)

theterminator said:


> I forgot to state my point clearly. When I said to turn off your data connection, I meant turn it off & then try to connect.
> What kind of Internet Connection are you using? Is a via dongle? In that case, your BSNL modem wouldn't work AFAIK. You will have to get a all-in-one 3G+Modem+Router at Rs. 2800.



bro can* you send me link for this Router ?* and how it will work *can i plug in my dongle into it without need of lappy it will work *?



theterminator said:


> I forgot to state my point clearly. When I said to turn off your data connection, I meant turn it off & then try to connect.
> What kind of Internet Connection are you using? Is a via dongle? In that case, your BSNL modem wouldn't work AFAIK. You will have to get a all-in-one 3G+Modem+Router at Rs. 2800.



*www.ebay.in/itm/Hame-R1-3G-Wifi-Router-Built-in-4400mah-Power-Bank-Latest-HAME-model-/231003048615?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_203&hash=item35c8dacaa7&_uhb=1#ht_9113wt_906

Thinking of this one what you say guys ?


----------



## topgear (Jun 21, 2013)

the 100 % HDD activity issue at startup ( high disk activity issue ) is driving me nuts .. I mean it was there before and will happen very rarely 4-5 time in a month at random times but after the recent update things got different .. I face the issue at every startup of windows ( if I shutdown and turn on the pc next time ) and when this happens everything is laggy and almost unusable due to high disk activity but with no transfer speed but once I restart the pc using reset button and the pc boots up again the issue is no more there and the issue is also not there if I hibernate and start the pc again so it must be windows 8 startup issue ( many has faced the high disk activity issue ) ) ... I'm in need for a fix now.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 21, 2013)

topgear said:


> the 100 % HDD activity issue at startup ( high disk activity issue ) is driving me nuts .. I mean it was there before and will happen very rarely 4-5 time in a month at random times but after the recent update things got different .. I face the issue at every startup of windows ( if I shutdown and turn on the pc next time ) and when this happens everything is laggy and almost unusable due to high disk activity but with no transfer speed but once I restart the pc using reset button and the pc boots up again the issue is no more there and the issue is also not there if I hibernate and start the pc again so it must be windows 8 startup issue ( many has faced the high disk activity issue ) ) ... I'm in need for a fix now.



I faced this issue long ago, but after regularly updating Windows, the issue disappeared. Can you post a screenshot of start-apps list?


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 21, 2013)

topgear said:


> the 100 % HDD activity issue at startup ( high disk activity issue ) is driving me nuts .. I mean it was there before and will happen very rarely 4-5 time in a month at random times but after the recent update things got different .. I face the issue at every startup of windows ( if I shutdown and turn on the pc next time ) and when this happens everything is laggy and almost unusable due to high disk activity but with no transfer speed but once I restart the pc using reset button and the pc boots up again the issue is no more there and the issue is also not there if I hibernate and start the pc again so it must be windows 8 startup issue ( many has faced the high disk activity issue ) ) ... I'm in need for a fix now.


That issue was there for me some time ago. Then I found out the culprit to be an update to the .NET 3.5 framework. Had to remove the framework(rather than just the update, which didn't solve the issue), then install it again. The next time the update  happened, it was smooth. I have even heard of language packs causing the issue. 95% of the time it is due to some update issue.
One small tip : Rather than keeping updates to automatic, keep it to notify me before downloading or installing. And before installing the update, "Google" it for any known issues. I don't think delaying the install by one day is going to cause havoc unless you are working in some big organization which is being targeted. Install when there is no known errors in that update. At certain times there are also updates which are needed for your computer. So, just check the knowledge base too.


----------



## topgear (Jun 22, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I faced this issue long ago, but after regularly updating Windows, the issue disappeared. Can you post a screenshot of start-apps list?



here it is :

*i.imgur.com/D0ps9U6.png

now I think IDM is what causing this .. I've very long list of download pending and seen this happening before with IDM but why It always happens up when I first startup the pc and the issue gone itself when I reset and comes back again if I restart .. it's like every 1,3,5 no. of windows boot has this isse and the issue is not there in case of 2,4 and 6 .. anyway, I'll try disabling IDM and networx both.



Vignesh B said:


> That issue was there for me some time ago. Then I found out the culprit to be an update to the .NET 3.5 framework. Had to remove the framework(rather than just the update, which didn't solve the issue), then install it again. The next time the update  happened, it was smooth. I have even heard of language packs causing the issue. 95% of the time it is due to some update issue.
> One small tip : Rather than keeping updates to automatic, keep it to notify me before downloading or installing. And before installing the update, "Google" it for any known issues. I don't think delaying the install by one day is going to cause havoc unless you are working in some big organization which is being targeted. Install when there is no known errors in that update. At certain times there are also updates which are needed for your computer. So, just check the knowledge base too.



Ok, I'll keep this in mind and this thing happened mostly before when I has AMD CCC installed but fixed when I used a Nvidia gpu but this time I uninstalled CCC as well but still this issue happening in the above mentioned order after the update.

BTW, thnaks guys for your helpful suggestions .. I've searched  a lot over this issue and looks like there's no absolute cause behind this - different people has fixed their isues differenly but I think it has something to do with svchost processes though I'm not sure .. anyway, let me try some more fixes.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 22, 2013)

Was on Windows 8 for long time , almost from the day it was publicly released." { took me 3 days to finish download.  }. 
Then was back on Seven due to driver issues.

Seems like it's time to re-install Windows 8. { though , still not sure if its worth upgrading. }
Read somewhere that it provides improvement over Seven in machines with  Quad-Core or higher CPU. Is that a legitimate *fact or just a hype by AMD lovers ??


----------



## topgear (Jun 22, 2013)

just a hype IMO.


----------



## amjath (Jun 22, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Was on Windows 8 for long time , almost from the day it was publicly released." { took me 3 days to finish download.  }.
> Then was back on Seven due to driver issues.
> 
> Seems like it's time to re-install Windows 8. { though , still not sure if its worth upgrading. }
> Read somewhere that it provides improvement over Seven in machines with  Quad-Core or higher CPU. Is that a legitimate *fact or just a hype by AMD lovers ??



it improves in older pc's running dual core or core 2 duo, other than that boot time is faster


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 22, 2013)

amjath said:


> it improves in older pc's running dual core or core 2 duo, other than that boot time is faster



My previous laptop & desktop were on same HW (dualcore/c2duo). Never felt any significant improvement in performance, though.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 22, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> My previous laptop & desktop were on same HW (dualcore/c2duo). Never felt any significant improvement in performance, though.



Surely the boot times sped up ?


----------



## amjath (Jun 22, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> My previous laptop & desktop were on same HW (dualcore/c2duo). Never felt any significant improvement in performance, though.



I read many review about windows 8 running on old hardwares. But personally did not tried it yet, but I will.
Here is a review for confirmation
*www.troyhunt.com/2013/02/operating-system-smackdown-windows-8.html


Also there are issues running windows 8 on old hardware with lower resolution. So here is a link for optimising windows 8 on old hardware 

*www.pcworld.com/article/2011906/how-to-optimize-windows-8-on-old-hardware.html


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 23, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Surely the boot times sped up ?



Yeah , that certainly was visible.



amjath said:


> I read many review about windows 8 running on old hardwares. But personally did not tried it yet, but I will.
> Here is a review for confirmation
> *www.troyhunt.com/2013/02/operating-system-smackdown-windows-8.html
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link. Although I don't have a older gen-pc to give it a try .


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 26, 2013)

Two click shutdown in 8.1

*i.imgur.com/7qXFbT5.png


Welcome changes:

-> More options in WIN + X
-> Boot to desktop
-> Search anywhere (ctrl q doesn't take you metro interface, you can search directly from desktop)
-> Custom start screen backgrounds
-> More size options to live tiles
-> Automatic App updates
-> Infinite Snapping (Maximum no. of apps that can be snapped depends on your screen resolution)
-> Built in Calculator, Alarm apps and much needed ui updates to Xbox Music, Videos and Games

Unnecessary changes:

-> Wasted task bar space by adding a start button at bottom left. And no option to disable it as promised.


----------



## topgear (Jun 26, 2013)

due to the annoying HDD activity issue I have to remove win 8 and using win 7 now but looking at the features I'll test win 8.1 using vmware.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 26, 2013)

Is anyone using Windows Blue?


----------



## meetdilip (Jun 27, 2013)

How much is download size ?


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 27, 2013)

topgear said:


> due to the annoying HDD activity issue I have to remove win 8 and using win 7 now but looking at the features I'll test win 8.1 using vmware.



enlighten me on that issue plz.I was planning to re-install win8.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 27, 2013)

What is this *8.1* I hear?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 27, 2013)

Gollum said:


> What is this *8.1* I hear?



Windows 8.1 = Windows Blue.



meetdilip said:


> How much is download size ?



The iso files aren't yet available, and Windows Store is the only source for getting the (preview) update. The 8.1 page says "comming soon" for the iso's.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 27, 2013)

Don't feel like updating. Just saw Windows 8.1′s Start Button Isn’t A Start Button | TechCrunch

And the ISO files are probably available after today. How to Download and Install Windows 8.1 Free Preview? Upgrade or Dual Boot with Windows 8 - Tweaking with Vishal


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 27, 2013)

meetdilip said:


> How much is download size ?


Windows store download size is around 2.44 GB. Downloading it now.
Get it from here - Download Windows 8.1 Preview


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 27, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> Windows store download size is around 2.44 GB. Downloading it now.
> Get it from here - Download Windows 8.1 Preview



Downloaded the 8.1 update setup, but says my pc is not eligible for the preview..  :'(


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 27, 2013)

^^Check the hardware requirements. Also is your Windows genuine?


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 27, 2013)

.jRay. said:


> Downloaded the 8.1 update setup, but says my pc is not eligible for the preview..  :'(


1. Ensure you have the latest graphic drivers. Also check if your PC meets the hardware requirement as @krishnandu.sarkar has already stated.
2. You need to have English(US). English(UK) is not supported as of yet.



> Please note: Some tablets and PCs running newer 32-bit Atom processors require updates to their graphics drivers before they can run the Windows 8.1 Preview. Those tablets and PCs include the Lenovo ThinkPad Tablet 2, ASUS VivoTab TF810C, HP Envy X2, HP ElitePad 900, Samsung ATIV Smart PC, and Fujitsu ARROWS Tab. We are working closely with Intel and OEM partners to deliver updated drivers that will allow you to install the Windows 8.1 Preview as soon as possible.


The Windows 8.1 Preview is here!


----------



## amjath (Jun 27, 2013)

If i install  the preview from Windows Store do I need to take back up??? Will it erase the programs


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 27, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> 1. Ensure you have the latest graphic drivers. Also check if your PC meets the hardware requirement as @krishnandu.sarkar has already stated.
> 2. You need to have English(US). English(UK) is not supported as of yet.





krishnandu.sarkar said:


> ^^Check the hardware requirements. Also is your Windows genuine?


Windows is genuine used the windows upgrade offer from win 7, hardware requirements are met, and using eng uk, will check with eng us.. thanks


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 27, 2013)

amjath said:


> If i install  the preview from Windows Store do I need to take back up??? Will it erase the programs


Backup is  recommended, suppose you don't want to continue with the preview.


> If you're upgrading fromYou can keepWindows 8Windows settings, personal files, and most appsWindows RTWindows settings, personal files, and most appsWindows 7Personal filesWindows VistaNothing. You must boot from media and perform a clean installWindows XPNothing. You must boot from media and perform a clean install


 Guys how about giving the FAQ a read? - Windows 8.1 Preview FAQ - Microsoft Windows


----------



## amjath (Jun 27, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> Backup is  recommended, suppose you don't want to continue with the preview.
> 
> Guys how about giving the FAQ a read? - Windows 8.1 Preview FAQ - Microsoft Windows



im running win 8 bro, i can backup my files but my main concern is program files


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 27, 2013)

amjath said:


> im running win 8 bro, i can backup my files but my main concern is program files


It should work unless except for "some" system utilities. Anyway it is not recommended to use a preview edition on your primary PC.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 27, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Don't feel like updating. Just saw Windows 8.1′s Start Button Isn’t A Start Button | TechCrunch



Even I don't feel like updating immediately. I'll wait for the final release. 

The start button thing is already known that is just a shortcut to start menu before the preview release. Microsoft proved it has balls whithout giving into the whiners. It is unnecessary as the start can be brought up by clicking on bottom left corner already, idk why they need a visible button at the corner. just a waste of space on taskbar. 

And also that techcrunch article seems like it is written by a grandpa .

From the article

_"__To open a new application, the user has to completely leave the workspace. It’s horrible on a laptop."

_This doesn't even make sense. He says he has been using the OS since 6 months and still he can't figure this out.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 27, 2013)

Well I ignored that part. And I really loved the new way of Win 8. Didn't felt the lack of Start Button.

And I agree with you, that thing can be anyways bought by right clicking on left bottom. A dedicated button was not needed. If it was like the old Start Menu, I'd have accepted, but this thing was not needed anyways.


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 27, 2013)

What Microsoft has done is just to shut up its critics. Give them something like a Start button, but it will work the same as it used to in Windows 8(which was kind of like hidden).
It kind of reminds me of the ribbon in MS Office. There was a lot of hue and cry over it, but now people have adjusted.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 27, 2013)

Yeah. But it just took space in the taskbar


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 27, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> Windows store download size is around 2.44 GB. Downloading it now.
> Get it from here - Download Windows 8.1 Preview



the iso isn't available there yet.

Here's an inside change list for Windows 8.1: *msdn.microsoft.com/en-US/windows/apps/bg184615


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 27, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> the iso isn't available there yet.
> 
> Here's an inside change list for Windows 8.1: Windows 8.1 Product Guide for Developers


Yes, ISO isn't available yet. That's why I mentioned "Windows store" download size.

Edit : The ISO is now available. Windows 8.1 Preview ISO files - Microsoft Windows


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 1, 2013)

DirectX 11.2 exclusive to Windows 8.1


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 1, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> DirectX 11.2 exclusive to Windows 8.1



...and to Xbox One. And that too will not work on existing hardware. 11.1 will work though.


----------



## noob (Jul 1, 2013)

How is 8.1 ? MS really trolled by putting back start button but no start menu on click 

How is 8.1 ? MS really trolled by putting back start button but no start menu on click


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 1, 2013)

noob said:


> How is 8.1 ? MS really trolled by putting back start button but no start menu on click
> 
> How is 8.1 ? MS really trolled by putting back start button but no start menu on click



Yeah. For once MS is looking into the future better than these whiners who are too emotionally attached to a round bubbly logo.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 1, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Yeah. For once MS is looking into the future better than these whiners who are too emotionally attached to a round bubbly logo.



lol  If used for some time, people will really forget the round bubbly thing. I hope there will be some trick to remove the start menu from 8.1


----------



## Gollum (Jul 1, 2013)

what I dont like with win 8 is the way it hides the shutdown option
I don't know why they increased the steps for the same


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 1, 2013)

^ because this is what micrsoft had found out from their research

_Shutdown has become a less frequent activity. Most laptops and desktops sleep when inactive. 
_
but good news, shutdown is added to Win + X menu in 8.1. only two clicks now.


----------



## topgear (Jul 2, 2013)

Gollum said:


> what I dont like with win 8 is the way it hides the shutdown option
> I don't know why they increased the steps for the same



windows 8 is primarily targeted towards mobile devices mainly and hardly anyone shuts down .. my Android phone is up for past 15 days and that's why MS thought of removing the option but still IU do think pc/laptop should have that option along with hibernate option visible by default.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 2, 2013)

win 8 gathered the unwanted comments because of the no-different UI for both the mobile devices and pc. They could have very well avoided all the fuss just by tweaking the OS for pc a bit and make it less cumbersome to use.

Their start screen is still intiutive and easy to adapt with some practice and I believe is the right step forward from the traditional windows so far. Infact the search features in win8 is the best so far in any version of windows before. people complained even about start screen only because it was new and adapting to changes take some time.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 2, 2013)

topgear said:


> windows 8 is primarily targeted towards mobile devices mainly and hardly anyone shuts down .. my Android phone is up for past 15 days and that's why MS thought of removing the option but still IU do think pc/laptop should have that option along with hibernate option visible by default.



you don't really need hibernate, just put the pc in sleep mode and disconnect power 
later when you start the PC it will switch On as if you put it in hibernate.
Its called hybrid sleep which I like a lot.


----------



## topgear (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks for the info .. so is there any difference between Hybrid Sleep and Hibernate ?


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 3, 2013)

topgear said:


> Thanks for the info .. so is there any difference between Hybrid Sleep and Hibernate ?



The later is meant primarily for laptops.When the computer is totally switched of , instead of being in a low-power state.
Additionally , all the data is stored on the HDD only (hibernate).

The Hybrid-Sleep acts just like sleep because the hibernate data is stored on RAM modules(+HDD) , so it boots up as if it were just sleeping.

BTW , I was trying to install WIn8 on VMware8.x and it gave me some error related to the "Key". Can't recall what is was exactly.
I had to create a blank Vmware boot-up and then mount the image later. Was it because of the trial/preview version ???


----------



## topgear (Jul 3, 2013)

so the Hybrid sleep mode stores data on *Ram *? HDD or on Both ? because according to Gollum you can disconnect power from pc after put it in Hybrid Sleep mode but if it stores all the data on Ram it will be lost but if it puts all the data on HDD I don't there's any difference between Hibernate and Hybrid Sleep then.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 3, 2013)

topgear said:


> so the Hybrid sleep mode stores data on *Ram *? HDD or on Both ? because according to Gollum you can disconnect power from pc after put it in Hybrid Sleep mode but if it stores all the data on Ram it will be lost but if it puts all the data on HDD I don't there's any difference between Hibernate and Hybrid Sleep then.



Well , in Bybrid Sleep the System copies data from RAM to HardDrive gradually.
It also retains the data in the RAM module as well.

Now there exists two copies of the same data , one in hard drive and other one is RAM.
If the system is in low-power state , it'll retain the data in RAM and will behave just like a SlEEP mode does.It'll restore/access data from RAM.

If there's a power cut , the RAM will loose it's data.(FLush RAM contents). However , there was a copy of data in Hard drive , right ?? So it'll restore the data from HardDrive just like it does on a normal hibernate mode.

So in a simple and plain language , the system will behave to be in "*SLEEP*" mode , when there's no power-cut. And it'll behave as if it was hibernated if somebody snatched the plug from the port.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 3, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Well , in Bybrid Sleep the System copies data from RAM to HardDrive gradually.
> It also retains the data in the RAM module as well.
> 
> Now there exists two copies of the same data , one in hard drive and other one is RAM.
> ...



So, if you manually disable hibernate to save  a couple of GB's off disk space, then no hybrid sleep for you


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 3, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> So, if you manually disable hibernate to save  a couple of GB's off disk space, then no hybrid sleep for you


I am not sure. I will try it and will let you know.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 3, 2013)

topgear said:


> so the Hybrid sleep mode stores data on *Ram *? HDD or on Both ? because according to Gollum you can disconnect power from pc after put it in Hybrid Sleep mode but if it stores all the data on Ram it will be lost but if it puts all the data on HDD I don't there's any difference between Hibernate and Hybrid Sleep then.



its called hybrid since you can remove power
the major difference is the time it takes to come back from sleep.
if I remove the time for my PC to post, the boot takes 2~3 seconds to load completely
That's lightning fast when compared to win7


----------



## topgear (Jul 4, 2013)

thnaks guys and here I found a nice link which describes it in depth :
What is Hybrid Sleep and Differences with Basic Sleep Mode in Vista « My Digital Life

so in Hybrid sleep mode if pc loses power it wiull have to restore data from HDDs hibernate.sys file but restoring anything from HDD is slow [ talking about restoring about ~4-5 Gb data ] unless you are using a SSD or have a very few apps running.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 7, 2013)

OK here is a question. I have started using this OS and the description panel which was present in Windows in the bottom area of the Explorer is no more so how do I see the size, resolution etc of images when I am viewing them in very large mode. Please don't tell me to hover the mouse and see or seeing the properties, Is there any way to get that Description Bar back or not ??


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 7, 2013)

gameranand said:


> OK here is a question. I have started using this OS and the description panel which was present in Windows in the bottom area of the Explorer is no more so how do I see the size, resolution etc of images when I am viewing them in very large mode. Please don't tell me to hover the mouse and see or seeing the properties, Is there any way to get that Description Bar back or not ??



couldn't recall what the description bar is but maybe this would be helpful..

*i.imgur.com/EmJ0s1U.png


----------



## gameranand (Jul 7, 2013)

Yeah its the same except that it was in bottom in Windows 7 instead on being on right side. Can I have the same thing in bottom ??


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 7, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Yeah its the same except that it was in bottom in Windows 7 instead on being on right side. Can I have the same thing in bottom ??



the file size appears in the bottom-left when you select a file.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 7, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> the file size appears in the bottom-left when you select a file.



I want other information, basically the detail pane in Bottom like in Windows 7. Atleast Resolution information for images.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 7, 2013)

gameranand said:


> I want other information, basically the detail pane in Bottom like in Windows 7. Atleast Resolution information for images.



i don't think it is possible..  the detail pane is not bad in 16:9 display but it must be horrible in 4:3 display i guess.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 7, 2013)

I am using 16:9 display but eyes are used to see them in bottom.


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 8, 2013)

Is there any way to group the images into portrait and landscape images in file explorer ? Or any other app/software to do it? 

I came to know that gadgets were replaced by apps in Windows 8 but that means we can't install gadgets in Windows 8 ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 8, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> Is there any way to group the images into portrait and landscape images in file explorer ? Or any other app/software to do it?
> 
> * I came to know that gadgets were replaced by apps in Windows 8 but that means we can't install gadgets in Windows 8 ?*



no you cannot. it was also disabled in win 7 SP1.


----------



## theserpent (Jul 8, 2013)

Fifa 13 out now


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 8, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Fifa 13 out now



Do you mean fifa 14?


----------



## amjath (Jul 8, 2013)

My PC shut down time for windows 8 is taking too long. Monitor goes off in few seconds after shutting down but power LED and mouse lights [logitech g300] goes off around 30 seconds later. Help me with this later shut down


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 8, 2013)

amjath said:


> My PC shut down time for windows 8 is taking too long. Monitor goes off in few seconds after shutting down but power LED and mouse lights [logitech g300] goes off around 30 seconds later. Help me with this later shut down



I suppose you have recently installed windows 8. its not a problem. it will happen for 5-6 days, then everything will be normal.


----------



## amjath (Jul 9, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I suppose you have recently installed windows 8. its not a problem. it will happen for 5-6 days, then everything will be normal.



no initially it was good i guess. My installation is more than 45 days old



harshilsharma63 said:


> Do you mean fifa 14?



no maybe he meant this
FIFA 13 now available for Windows Phone 8 as a Nokia exclusive
*www.engadget.com/2013/07/08/fifa-13-windows-phone-8/


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 9, 2013)

I want to totally customize my Windows 8. How to do it?


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 9, 2013)

amjath said:


> My PC shut down time for windows 8 is taking too long. Monitor goes off in few seconds after shutting down but power LED and mouse lights [logitech g300] goes off around 30 seconds later. Help me with this later shut down



My machine shuts real quick if I shut down usual way. But if I use cmd prompt to shut down (shutdown /s /t 0) it take longer to shut down. 
I think this has something to do with fast boot. Did you disable it?


----------



## Gollum (Jul 9, 2013)

amjath said:


> My PC shut down time for windows 8 is taking too long. Monitor goes off in few seconds after shutting down but power LED and mouse lights [logitech g300] goes off around 30 seconds later. Help me with this later shut down



I have the same thing happening on my PC but I'm not complaining. Its the way the OS works.


----------



## amjath (Jul 9, 2013)

Gollum said:


> I have the same thing happening on my PC but I'm not complaining. Its the way the OS works.



I'm not complaining. First when i upgrade from Windows 7 to 8 I did not face this slow shutdown issue. Then after few months I did clean install, it was good for few days then slow shutdown happening!!!



ariftwister said:


> My machine shuts real quick if I shut down usual way. But if I use cmd prompt to shut down (shutdown /s /t 0) it take longer to shut down.
> *I think this has something to do with fast boot. Did you disable it?*



Fast boot and my issue  lets see I think it is enabled


----------



## Vignesh B (Jul 11, 2013)

Network Speed Test app for Windows in the Windows Store


----------



## gameranand (Jul 11, 2013)

Getting used to Windows 8 from 7 is not that hard, though I still miss my start button.


----------



## amjath (Jul 11, 2013)

^u ll start liking it


----------



## gameranand (Jul 11, 2013)

Yeah well already faced some problems like My Corsair Vengeance 1500's drivers not installing on Win 8. Though a quick google search revealed that it should work in Win 7 compatibility mode, will try that at home.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 11, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Getting used to Windows 8 from 7 is not that hard, though I still miss my start button.



But eventually you will like it's simplicity & cleaner interface..


BTW 1 offtopic query :

I'm trying to create a torrent but content is not getting uploaded.. any help??


----------



## topgear (Jul 12, 2013)

about making torrent file :
How to Make a Torrent - Videos & Guides - Help - µTorrent - a (very) tiny BitTorrent client
User Manual - Documentation - Help - BitTorrent - Delivering the World's Content


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 12, 2013)

Thnx..

BTW is there any way for backing up all installed updates or anything that would allow me to stop from going thru pain of installing all updates again (after a format)??


----------



## Vignesh B (Jul 12, 2013)

^^ Try creating a slipstream installation. It will install all the updates while installing Windows. There are even methods to slipstream your drivers/softwares etc too. Google is your teacher 
Another method is to use some software like WSUS Offline Update - Update Microsoft Windows and Office without an Internet connection
I had used Windows Download integrator in a lot of Windows 7 installations. Seems it supports Win 8 too now. During the time of XP, there was something called nlite(?) which did the same job and also allowed many other features.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 12, 2013)

I found out that "Windows Download Integrator" would work for me but couldn't find a proper download..
could u help??


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 12, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> I found out that "Windows Download Integrator" would work for me but couldn't find a proper download..
> could u help??



You can download the update files from Microsoft Download Center and install the updates offline.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 12, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> You can download the update files from Microsoft Download Center and install the updates offline.



Well I guessed that but downloading about 45 updates of which 5-10 are 50-100mb range & 20 are 5-10mb & rest are <1mb & then installing them in a particular sequence & that too individually is real pain in@$$


----------



## gameranand (Jul 12, 2013)

Yeah well you have to take that pain if you want to install them later.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 12, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Yeah well you have to take that pain if you want to install them later.



Read "Slipstreaming"


----------



## Vignesh B (Jul 12, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> I found out that "Windows Download Integrator" would work for me but couldn't find a proper download..
> could u help??


WDI seems to be unavailable as of now as Alphawaves is updating the version. There are download links in the wild but I won't suggest using them. Hopefully, WDI should be up within a month.
As an alternative, try out Win Toolkit - WinCert.net Forums


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 17, 2013)

When will be Windows 8.1 released?? 
If we install 8.1 over 8, what will happen to OEM apps? As currently I'm using OEM modified Windows 8 in a laptop.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 17, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> When will be Windows 8.1 released??
> If we install 8.1 over 8, what will happen to OEM apps? As currently I'm using OEM modified Windows 8 in a laptop.



If you install the preview, you have to reinstall the actual 8.1 when it releases AFAIK (not very sure though).

What is this OEM modified W8 ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 17, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> When will be Windows 8.1 released??
> If we install 8.1 over 8, what will happen to OEM apps? As currently I'm using OEM modified Windows 8 in a laptop.



8.1 RTM is supposed to release in August.


----------



## nikufellow (Jul 17, 2013)

Guys i have a few queries 
*where do i find a ' download in progress ' from the modern ui incarnation of IE10 i mean the one we start from 'start screen'
*is windows defender enough for protection? If not please recommend a free AV that'll hold up to thee task 
*I have about 1.3gb of windows updates (over half of them are security fixes) should i update now or wait for 8.1 as it might include all these updates and i don't have to waste bandwidth now


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 18, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> What is this OEM modified W8 ?



Well not really modified w8.
Some (useful) Lenovo apps were present in Windows 8. But these apps are not found in Windows store. 
Now when I install 8.1 after it is released, how do I get back those Lenovo apps ?


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 18, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> Guys i have a few queries
> *where do i find a ' download in progress ' from the modern ui incarnation of IE10 i mean the one we start from 'start screen'
> *is windows defender enough for protection? If not please recommend a free AV that'll hold up to thee task
> *I have about 1.3gb of windows updates (over half of them are security fixes) should i update now or wait for 8.1 as it might include all these updates and i don't have to waste bandwidth now



* no idea man, btw why do you download from ie anyway?

* no Windows defender is not good. Use avast or avira or avg antivirus. 

* I'm also thinking same. 
Waiting for 8.1


----------



## amjath (Jul 18, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> Guys i have a few queries
> *where do i find a ' download in progress ' from the modern ui incarnation of IE10 i mean the one we start from 'start screen'
> Below close button u can see settings/options icon click to drop down select "View Downloads" or "Ctrl+J", if and only if u dont have any third party download manager
> *is windows defender enough for protection? If not please recommend a free AV that'll hold up to thee task
> ...


answers are in red


----------



## Vignesh B (Jul 18, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> *where do i find a ' download in progress ' from the modern ui incarnation of IE10 i mean the one we start from 'start screen'


Ctrl+j. Already answered above.



nikufellow said:


> *is windows defender enough for protection? If not please recommend a free AV that'll hold up to thee task


Yes, for all all the basic purposes if you follow some common sense approach.



nikufellow said:


> *I have about 1.3gb of windows updates (over half of them are security fixes) should i update now or wait for 8.1 as it might include all these updates and i don't have to waste bandwidth now


Security updates are not bandwidth "wastage". Update them now.


----------



## amjath (Jul 18, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> Yes, for all all the basic purposes if you *follow some common sense approach*.


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 7, 2013)

The Windows Photo Viewer in W8 has Less SlideShow Option than the Windows Photo Viewer in W7. how to get back w7 photo viewer??


----------



## Gollum (Aug 7, 2013)

why the heck is windows photo viewer so slow? Does anyone have a clue? I mean it takes ages[10 to 30 seconds] to open a photo. And each photo that is. any source, be it on HDD or external HDd, flash drives are even slower and phone is a snail.


----------



## amjath (Aug 7, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> The Windows Photo Viewer in W8 has Less SlideShow Option than the Windows Photo Viewer in W7. how to get back w7 photo viewer??



I dont know how to get back but I suggest Irfanview you ll get more slideshow options



Gollum said:


> why the heck is windows photo viewer so slow? Does anyone have a clue? I mean it takes ages[10 to 30 seconds] to open a photo. And each photo that is. any source, be it on HDD or external HDd, flash drives are even slower and phone is a snail.



Try this solution, it might help cause I tried it once
Windows Photo Viewer is insanely SLOW! Solved - Windows 7 Help Forums


----------



## gameranand (Aug 8, 2013)

I noticed that there are buttload of software and games that don't run on Win 8 directly. I have to use the compatibility tab and run them as Windows 7. Seriously MS your latest OS don't support even the last OS you released.


----------



## lohaniabhishek (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi. I am facing delay problem with my windows 8 dell inspiron15R laptop.
when i try to open to the task manager it takes about 30 seconds to open.
My system specs are intel core i5, 4GB RAM, 1TB hard disk, 1.80Ghz clock and 2GB graphics...
plz help


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Aug 12, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> ^^ Try creating a slipstream installation. It will install all the updates while installing Windows. There are even methods to slipstream your drivers/softwares etc too. Google is your teacher
> Another method is to use some software like WSUS Offline Update - Update Microsoft Windows and Office without an Internet connection
> I had used *Windows Download integrator* in a lot of Windows 7 installations. Seems it supports Win 8 too now. During the time of XP, there was something called nlite(?) which did the same job and also allowed many other features.



Thanks. I was searching for same.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 13, 2013)

Another windows 8.1 build has leaked.

Another windows 8.1 build has leaked.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 14, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Another windows 8.1 build has leaked.



Link Please


----------



## topgear (Aug 14, 2013)

It's windows 8.1 Build 9471 :

Windows 8.1 RTM leak reveals major changes to reduce hatred from first-time users | ExtremeTech


----------



## andy_65_in (Aug 14, 2013)

i just instaleed an update in my adobe flash player 11 plugin and after that my pdf files in my downlaod were nt accesible-whats the reasom.im using win 8.ialso have adobe shockplayer 11.6 installed.do i ave to again downlaod some software to read pdf files


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 14, 2013)

andy_65_in said:


> i just instaleed an update in my adobe flash player 11 plugin and after that my pdf files in my downlaod were nt accesible-whats the reasom.im using win 8.ialso have adobe shockplayer 11.6 installed.do i ave to again downlaod some software to read pdf files



you need adobe reader or some other PDF-viewer for opening PDF files. Flash and shockwave have nothing to do with pdf files.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 15, 2013)

andy_65_in said:


> i just instaleed an update in my adobe flash player 11 plugin and after that my pdf files in my downlaod were nt accesible-whats the reasom.im using win 8.ialso have adobe shockplayer 11.6 installed.do i ave to again downlaod some software to read pdf files



try to open the pdfs in Google Chrome if you have it.


----------



## andy_65_in (Aug 15, 2013)

luffy i am using gogle chrome only-but the files wont open now.what should i download. im using win 8  64 bit.i downloaded foxit butwithout some google chrome compatible component and it also failed so i uninstalled foxit.what should i do


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 15, 2013)

Adobe reader

Adobe reader


----------



## andy_65_in (Aug 15, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Adobe reader
> 
> Adobe reader


 which adobe reader for pdf, i mean which version -website please


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 15, 2013)

andy_65_in said:


> which adobe reader for pdf, i mean which version -website please



 really? 'Adobe reader' is the software from adobe for viewing pdf files. Google it man.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 15, 2013)

andy_65_in said:


> which adobe reader for pdf, i mean which version -website please



lol man..!! Download Adobe - Adobe Reader download - All versions


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 15, 2013)

Finally, october 18 is the official launch date for windows 8.1 (Windows 8.1 will launch on October 18th, available a day earlier on Windows Store | The Verge)


----------



## andy_65_in (Aug 15, 2013)

thanks everybody-the adobe reader worked fine


----------



## baiju (Aug 15, 2013)

So, my faulty motherboard was replaced with a new one of the same model (Asus F1-A75), now Windows prompts me to activate again and when I used online activation it won't activate saying the key is already being used in another computer. Will the Phone activate option work? What should I do if it doesn't work?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 15, 2013)

Phone activation will work for sure.

Phone activation will work for sure.


----------



## baiju (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks. I will try it when I'm free.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 16, 2013)

andy_65_in said:


> luffy i am using gogle chrome only-but the files wont open now.what should i download. im using win 8  64 bit.i downloaded foxit butwithout some google chrome compatible component and it also failed so i uninstalled foxit.what should i do



Ok, what version of Chrome are you using? I'm using V27.0.1453.116 m.

Update chrome if you have any version below V25.


----------



## topgear (Aug 16, 2013)

the latest stable version of chrome is 28.0.1500.72 and it's always better to keep the browser updated to the latest version .. anyway, andy_65_in has fixed his issue with the pdf files.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 16, 2013)

Its a lot trouble to run GFWL games on Win 8. You always have to run the setup in compatibility mode or game will give errors while executing.


----------



## baiju (Aug 16, 2013)

I tried the phone activation several times. After entering the 9 sets of code displayed on the activation page, the IVRS prompts to 'hold the line while we retrieve the activation data' and then the call terminates instantly. Guys any suggestions?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 16, 2013)

baiju said:


> I tried the phone activation several times. After entering the 9 sets of code displayed on the activation page, the IVRS prompts to 'hold the line while we retrieve the activation data' and then the call terminates instantly. Guys any suggestions?



try with UK/US toll free number


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 16, 2013)

baiju said:


> I tried the phone activation several times. After entering the 9 sets of code displayed on the activation page, the IVRS prompts to 'hold the line while we retrieve the activation data' and then the call terminates instantly. Guys any suggestions?



Don't try with phone activation. CAll microsoft on the toll-free number nad select the option which says to tack to representative. tell them about the motherboard replacement. They will ask you the key and will provide you with the phone activation code.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 16, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Its a lot trouble to run GFWL games on Win 8. You always have to run the setup in compatibility mode or game will give errors while executing.



ironic, with the X-Live app and all..


----------



## andy_65_in (Aug 16, 2013)

my action cenre prompts me to run auto maintainence stating maint tasks was delayed-what can i do


----------



## amjath (Aug 16, 2013)

andy_65_in said:


> my action cenre prompts me to run auto maintainence stating maint tasks was delayed-what can i do



Run it see what it says. If some files corrupted or something like that it ll restore em


----------



## andy_65_in (Aug 17, 2013)

it still says auto maint delayed will be run in next schedule or u can run maint now.however when i run it it takes a huge time-it als has a setting for daily maint and even a setting which says allow schedule maint 2 wake up my computer at that ti,e what shud i do.ignore the maint or what


----------



## baiju (Aug 17, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Don't try with phone activation. CAll microsoft on the toll-free number nad select the option which says to tack to representative. tell them about the motherboard replacement. They will ask you the key and will provide you with the phone activation code.



Nothing works. When I select technical support option, IVRS says the business hours is between 9am -9pm and to call during this time. Then the call ends with a thank you. Can somebody do it for me. I will pm the activation code.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 17, 2013)

baiju said:


> Nothing works. When I select technical support option, IVRS says the business hours is between 9am -9pm and to call during this time. Then the call ends with a thank you. Can somebody do it for me. I will pm the activation code.



i will give it a try. Give me the set of numbers and us/uk toll free number.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 17, 2013)

@baiju; can you confirm that you called on this number: 1800111100


----------



## baiju (Aug 17, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> i will give it a try. Give me the set of numbers and us/uk toll free number.



Hi, Please check pm.



harshilsharma63 said:


> @baiju; can you confirm that you called on this number: 1800111100



I tried this number and another number 18001021100. Same issue. I didn't try US/UK numbers.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 17, 2013)

baiju said:


> Hi, Please check pm.



PMed you. now use the code and reply here whether it has worked or not


----------



## baiju (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks. I will update you. Right now the TV is being used by family.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 17, 2013)

odd compatibility issues of Avast IS with Win 8. 

Black screen after boot. 

needed to disable Behavioural Shield.


----------



## andy_65_in (Aug 18, 2013)

andy_65_in said:


> it still says auto maint delayed will be run in next schedule or u can run maint now.however when i run it it takes a huge time-it als has a setting for daily maint and even a setting which says allow schedule maint 2 wake up my computer at that ti,e what shud i do.ignore the maint or what


- hi folks can anyone help me-the action centre still says some maintainence problem.it also has a option of turning off messages abt auto maint-what shud i do- i mean i dont want the laptop 2 develop any problems-hence the query


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 18, 2013)

andy_65_in said:


> - hi folks can anyone help me-the action centre still says some maintainence problem.it also has a option of turning off messages abt auto maint-what shud i do- i mean i dont want the laptop 2 develop any problems-hence the query



can you post a screenshot?


----------



## andy_65_in (Aug 18, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> can you post a screenshot?


  screenshot not feasible to post


----------



## baiju (Aug 18, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> PMed you. now use the code and reply here whether it has worked or not



Hi thanks. It worked. Windows is activated.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 18, 2013)

baiju said:


> Hi thanks. It worked. Windows is activated.



glad to know that i helped


----------



## baiju (Aug 18, 2013)

^^ Which one worked - the automated phone activation or call the customer care representative?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 18, 2013)

Does anyone know how to run gta 4 in windows 8?

Does anyone know how to run gta 4 in windows 8?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 18, 2013)

baiju said:


> ^^ Which one worked - the automated phone activation or call the customer care representative?



first one.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 18, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Does anyone know how to run gta 4 in windows 8?
> 
> Does anyone know how to run gta 4 in windows 8?



tried running in compatibility for Win 7??


----------



## gameranand (Aug 19, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Does anyone know how to run gta 4 in windows 8?
> 
> Does anyone know how to run gta 4 in windows 8?



Start Setup with the Following properties
1. In Compatibility Tab of properties Select Win 7 and also check run as administrator in the bottom and it should work fine.


----------



## GamerSlayer (Sep 7, 2013)

Guys, I'm seriously screwed! The thing is I'm into editing and now I hit upon Adobe Photoshop and Premiere Pro (used Corel Draw before of course). But both these softwares don't work on a 32-bit OS and I have Windows 7 Ultimate 32-bit. Should I buy Windows 7 64-bit or Windows 8? And btw, I will be playing old and new games which might even seldom include Prototype, Prototype 2 and Modern Warfare 3 multiplayer. Otherwise, all the latest games. Also, just inform me if CoD4 multiplayer works fine (with xFire) on Windows 8? Plzz guys, help me. I literally feel miserable not being able to use those softwares for editing mainly because I have used a lot of Premiere Pro in my school for a competition and I need it badly.


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 7, 2013)

CS4 versions are available in x86 flavors. 

if you plan on going for later versions, then yes, you need a x64 OS.

Win 8 is a LOT more optimised. a LOT. its faster, smoother. 

but Win 7 is also good. 

Take your pick.


----------



## GamerSlayer (Sep 7, 2013)

I forgot to mention one thing. I have an 8 gig ram and 32 bit dosen't let me use it all. So that provides me an incentive to actually upgrade. Also please tell if the games I mentioned in my last post will work properly on Windows 8 or not.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 8, 2013)

GamerSlayer said:


> I forgot to mention one thing. I have an 8 gig ram and 32 bit dosen't let me use it all. So that provides me an incentive to actually upgrade. Also please tell if the games I mentioned in my last post will work properly on Windows 8 or not.



if you had 8gb ram, then you should've installed a 64 bit os in the first place. i think the key for 32 bit installation should work for 64 bit installation of same os.

download MSDN iso of 64 bit version of your os and use that. no need to buy another key. use the phone activation method if the online method doesn't works.


----------



## chintan786 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi Friends,

recently bought new lappy having Win 8. Every time i about to shutdown it asks for installing win updates. wants to know how i stop my lappy downloading win updates automatically.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 8, 2013)

^ control panel > windows updates > change settings > do not automatically download updates.


----------



## GamerSlayer (Sep 8, 2013)

What is the point of actually changing a 32 bit Win 7 to a 64 bit Win 7? Can't I change it to Win 8 64 bit? What I am mainly asking is, will those games I mentioned work in Windows 8?


----------



## chintan786 (Sep 8, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> ^ control panel > windows updates > change settings > do not automatically download updates.



thanks


----------



## Gollum (Sep 8, 2013)

GamerSlayer said:


> What is the point of actually changing a 32 bit Win 7 to a 64 bit Win 7? Can't I change it to Win 8 64 bit? What I am mainly asking is, will those games I mentioned work in Windows 8?



you need 64bit OS to utilize RAM more that 4gb. If you are on a 32bit OS, you would not make full use of the ram and will be a waste of money. There may be compatibility issues with win8 when it comes to old games but the new ones should not have any problems.


----------



## topgear (Sep 9, 2013)

GamerSlayer said:


> What is the point of actually changing a 32 bit Win 7 to a 64 bit Win 7? Can't I change it to Win 8 64 bit? What I am mainly asking is, will those games I mentioned work in Windows 8?



also AFAIK know 32 bit apps have 2GB memory limitation but many software and games now comes with 64 bit executables so if you run such apps on 64 bit windows they will function better.


----------



## aaruni (Sep 9, 2013)

topgear said:


> also AFAIK know 32 bit apps have 2GB memory limitation but many software and games now comes with 64 bit executables so if you run such apps on 64 bit windows they will function better.



IIRC, 32 bit apps have a 4 GB limitation.. ( 2^32 bits)


----------



## sksksksk (Sep 9, 2013)

Windows 8 seems quiet good! But problems arises with the audio drivers.!! 
Realtek can solve this... but its not working on my system


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 9, 2013)

aaruni said:


> IIRC, 32 bit apps have a 4 GB limitation.. ( 2^32 bits)



4gb ram is the maximum addressable ram by the 32 bit os.IT doesn't mean a 32 bit app can utilize full 4gb ram. A 32 bit app can utilize maximum of 2gb/3gb afaik in 32 bit os and 4gb ram in 64 bit os as 32 bit os use ram to adjust its kernel in the address space. since there is no kernel present in address space for 64 bit, 32 bit app can utilize maximum of 4gb. I think so


----------



## topgear (Sep 9, 2013)

32 bit app can utilize 1.75gb/2gb ram on 32 bit and 64 bit os but on 64 bit os you can patch a 32 bit app to use upto 4gb ram using a 3rd party tool.


----------



## sksksksk (Sep 10, 2013)

*i39.tinypic.com/2d9vkap.png

M not getting the Advanced Startup options!! And I wanna install Realtek in Windows 8


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 10, 2013)

^ what advanced search options do you want?

> Install audio driver for you motherboard/laptop.


----------



## sksksksk (Sep 10, 2013)

Motherboard. 
I download Realtek but its not getting installed?? Dunno whats the problem..?? 
Search for some tuts and found, something has to be done with the startup settinngs... (I dont remember....)


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 10, 2013)

shreyaskudav said:


> Motherboard.
> I download Realtek but its not getting installed?? Dunno whats the problem..??
> Search for some tuts and found, something has to be done with the startup settinngs... (I dont remember....)



> Are you talking about PC or laptop? if laptop, then which laptop and if PC, then which motherboard.


----------



## sksksksk (Sep 10, 2013)

PC, Motherboard: Gigabyte !


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 10, 2013)

shreyaskudav said:


> PC, Motherboard: Gigabyte !



Dude, Gigabyte is the manufacturer, not not motherboard itself. What is the model number?


----------



## sksksksk (Sep 10, 2013)

I thought you wanted that only  
Anyways, GM14-Combo


----------



## topgear (Sep 11, 2013)

I think you are talking about G41M-Combo  anyway, the board has different revisions and different audio chip used for eg rev1.3 and 1.4 has VIA VT1708S codec audio chip and rev. 2.0 has Realtek ALC887 chip - so most probabaly you have either 1.3/1.4 version and need to install audio drivers from VIA.


----------



## sksksksk (Sep 11, 2013)

Can you help me out by providing a link to download correct files... which would work on my board! 
If you need more info about my PC ...I ll let you know!


----------



## topgear (Sep 11, 2013)

here you go :
VIA Drivers Download - VIA Technologies, Inc.


----------



## sksksksk (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks buddy!!  But I need some more help about the VIA product! Actually I dont have any idea about it! And its asking me to select one from the list..!!


----------



## topgear (Sep 13, 2013)

ok, just get this 
*www.viaarena.com/Driver/v10_1200a.zip


----------



## gameranand (Sep 29, 2013)

This OS has really pissed me off. Many of the GFWL games won't run but now I have finally found the turnaround for them. Just download the latest GFWL and then run the game executable as Administrator and game should run fine. Tried on many games and it worked on all games so far.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 29, 2013)

gameranand said:


> This OS has really pissed me off. Many of the GFWL games won't run but now I have finally found the turnaround for them. Just *download the latest GFWL *and then run the game executable as Administrator and game should run fine. Tried on many games and it worked on all games so far.



Can you post a link.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 29, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Can you post a link.



Cnet Download

Microsoft Site

I prefer Microsoft installer but its a online installer as it download the setup first and then install it but its also safer.


----------



## sksksksk (Sep 29, 2013)

topgear said:


> ok, just get this
> *www.viaarena.com/Driver/v10_1200a.zip



Hey! I downloaded..and installed it!! But its not working?? Nothing happening??


----------



## topgear (Sep 30, 2013)

if it's installed then it should work fine as well ... only possibility is the some sort of issue with the mobos audio chip - so make sure it's OK. You can check it by booting your pc using Knoppix live.


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 7, 2013)

How to clear the search history in Windows explorer in Windows 8 ?


----------



## amjath (Oct 7, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> How to clear the search history in Windows explorer in Windows 8 ?



1. Select the search bar [U can see search tab on top is selected]
2. Click on *Recent searches* [U can see a dropdown list]
3. Click "*Clear Search History*"


----------



## topgear (Oct 8, 2013)

better use CCleaner type apps on a regular basis.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 11, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> How to clear the search history in Windows explorer in Windows 8 ?



1 word. CCleaner.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 12, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Cnet Download
> 
> Microsoft Site
> 
> I prefer Microsoft installer but its a online installer as it download the setup first and then install it but its also safer.



It didn't work for me when trying to run GTA 4. But this did: How To Fix GTA IV Not Launching *2013 TUT* - YouTube


----------



## gameranand (Oct 12, 2013)

Well I gotta say that Win 8 does have shitty problems for sure. Last night I installed a software to measure the bandwidth and usage of my internet connection and my OS started crashing. I tried system restore and everything but at last I had to re-install the OS and my entire day wasted.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 12, 2013)

Why didn;t you went to Safe Mode and uninstalled the software?


----------



## gameranand (Oct 12, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Why didn;t you went to Safe Mode and uninstalled the software?



I tried everything but it kept crashing even after uninstallation. Hell I search for every registry key and deleted it and deleted all the remaining files but no avail


----------



## amjath (Oct 12, 2013)

gameranand said:


> I tried everything but it kept crashing even after uninstallation. Hell I search for every registry key and deleted it and deleted all the remaining files but no avail



dump would have helped better


----------



## gameranand (Oct 13, 2013)

amjath said:


> dump would have helped better



I am sorry WHAT ??


----------



## topgear (Oct 13, 2013)

I think he meant to say memory / crash / mini dump files.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 13, 2013)

topgear said:


> I think he meant to say memory / crash / mini dump files.



OK for future reference, what I needed to do ??


----------



## amjath (Oct 13, 2013)

Every time any application crashes or Windows crashes a dump is created.

Have this link bookmarked so that it ll help you next time
How to read the small memory dump file that is created by Windows if a crash occurs

Usually Windows crashes because of hardware driver problems


----------



## gameranand (Oct 14, 2013)

amjath said:


> Every time any application crashes or Windows crashes a dump is created.
> 
> Have this link bookmarked so that it ll help you next time
> How to read the small memory dump file that is created by Windows if a crash occurs
> ...



Oh that. I had tried that as well and still no avail.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 14, 2013)

has anyone used 8.1 properly here, I'm supposed to train ppl in my office and I need to know if you guys have noticed any issues with the new iteration.


----------



## amjath (Oct 14, 2013)

guys i too cannot find dump files.


----------



## tech0freak0 (Oct 14, 2013)

Anybody know website where i can download 64bit popular software....instead of goolge-ing it every time


----------



## amjath (Oct 14, 2013)

filehippo


----------



## icebags (Oct 14, 2013)

download.com


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 14, 2013)

i use filehippo


----------



## topgear (Oct 15, 2013)

I download from here :
Download Free Software - Freewareupdate.com


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 15, 2013)

+1 for filehippo. Clean pages and easy to access history of versions.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 15, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> +1 for filehippo. Clean pages and easy to access history of versions.



True that. I also use it.


----------



## andy_65_in (Oct 17, 2013)

i want to know about any widget which can shut down my win 8 laptop without wasting time in the settings


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 17, 2013)

andy_65_in said:


> i want to know about any widget which can shut down my win 8 laptop without wasting time in the settings



Such an app would be very dangeous as the most used way of achiving this is to reduce the service and process timeout duration to near zero. Doing so gives no time to these to save the app data and close the session and thus can cause file corruption or loss of data.


----------



## andy_65_in (Oct 17, 2013)

harshil thanks for the advice. i saw a message in the action centre flag which says 3 apps need removal as they are slowing my win 8 laptop-when i went into the apps and again moed out-the message dissapeared-what should i do


----------



## amjath (Oct 17, 2013)

Windows 8.1 will be started seeding in ~35 min


----------



## rakesh_ic (Oct 17, 2013)

amjath said:


> Windows 8.1 will be started seeding in ~35 min



is it releasing official in 35 min?? is that what u meant?


----------



## gameranand (Oct 17, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> is it releasing official in 35 min?? is that what u meant?



I guess so yeah.


----------



## amjath (Oct 17, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> is it releasing official in 35 min?? is that what u meant?



yep..


----------



## gameranand (Oct 17, 2013)

Actually its releasing at 1100 GMT which means 1630 for India and that turn out to be 4:30 PM.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Oct 17, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Actually its releasing at 1100 GMT which means 1630 for India and that turn out to be 4:30 PM.


 Its time


----------



## gameranand (Oct 17, 2013)

Not showing. Just checked.


----------



## Vignesh B (Oct 17, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Not showing. Just checked.


Its showing buddy. I started the download around 4.35.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 17, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> Its showing buddy. I started the download around 4.35.



Where ?? In Windows Update ??


----------



## Vignesh B (Oct 17, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Where ?? In Windows Update ??


In Store.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 17, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> In Store.



Could you please give me link ??
Or do I have to open the Store from Start Screen ??


----------



## amjath (Oct 17, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> In Store.



3.63GB i'm screwed



gameranand said:


> Could you please give me link ??
> Or do I have to open the Store from Start Screen ??



open store and u can see the update


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 17, 2013)

IST is 5:30 PM, October 17.

From techradar:


> The official confirmation from Microsoft came back in the Summer: "Today  we are excited to share that starting at 12am on October 18 in New  Zealand (*that's 12:00pm in the UK* and 4:00am in Redmond - October 17th).



India is +5:30 from UK, to 10 PM in UK is 5:30 PM in India.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 17, 2013)

amjath said:


> open store and u can see the update



Where ?? I have opened it but all its showing is so many categories and all. No update.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 17, 2013)

Direct links to iso available?


----------



## Vignesh B (Oct 17, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Could you please give me link ??
> Or do I have to open the Store from Start Screen ??


For me, it was the first thing to come up when I opened store.
Sounds funny, but try restarting your PC. 



amjath said:


> 3.63GB i'm screwed
> open store and u can see the update


Even my FUP has been crossed and am now downloading at 512kbps.



harshilsharma63 said:


> Direct links to iso available?


If you have MSDN subscription or a dream spark account.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Oct 17, 2013)

I have multiple systems running wp8. so i have to download it multiple times?


----------



## amjath (Oct 17, 2013)

reniarahim1 said:


> I have multiple systems running wp8. so i have to download it multiple times?





Vignesh B said:


> If you have MSDN subscription or a dream spark account.


u can get iso and install update alone


----------



## gameranand (Oct 17, 2013)

Darn it. No update for me as I use Win 8 Enterprise.


----------



## amjath (Oct 17, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Darn it. No update for me as I use Win 8 Enterprise.



How come enterprise??


----------



## gameranand (Oct 17, 2013)

amjath said:


> How come enterprise??



Well I am not a original Windows user per se.


----------



## amjath (Oct 17, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Well I am not a original Windows user per se.



oh oh...


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 17, 2013)

Is the iso available for use on other PCs after downloading from Windows Store?


----------



## Reloaded (Oct 17, 2013)

windows 8.1 is available to download from windows store for all legit users 
Started to download



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/0MENrS0.jpg
*i.imgur.com/riFyEzr.jpg
*i.imgur.com/SVGd1TP.jpg


----------



## amjath (Oct 17, 2013)

^ u bought media pack on windows 8??


----------



## Reloaded (Oct 17, 2013)

^ It was free by microsoft (offer)


----------



## gameranand (Oct 17, 2013)

Oh hell...Looks like I'll have to download the whole setup again from some anonymous source.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 17, 2013)

Reloaded said:


> windows 8.1 is available to download from windows store for all legit users
> Started to download



So you can access the iso after downloading? Or is it installed and deleted?


----------



## andy_65_in (Oct 17, 2013)

download speed 1548 kbits/sec-how much will win 8.1 take to download as free update.also will it be safe to downlaod


----------



## IndianRambo (Oct 17, 2013)

Which is better, update or clean install.


----------



## andy_65_in (Oct 17, 2013)

is win 8.1 free update really worth all the trouble of downloading-will it mean problems in logins using old password on old websites


----------



## Reloaded (Oct 17, 2013)

@harshilsharma63 there is no iso, its like a regular update.

@andy_65_in  update can be paused. Update will not change or erase ur current settings so its safe.

@IndianRambo  windows 8 license wont work on a fresh 8.1 install, so better just update it.


----------



## amjath (Oct 17, 2013)

Reloaded said:


> @andy_65_in  update can be paused. *Update will not change or erase ur current settings so its safe.*


Still backup recommended for personal files

Also i had a disconnection while downloading update and everything screwed up. Started again, thats really annoying


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 18, 2013)

Now I hate Microsoft for their new update delivery method. A free update that needs to be downloaded each time one wants to clean format his pc is simply ridiculous.


----------



## niraj trehan (Oct 18, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Now I hate Microsoft for their new update delivery method. A free update that needs to be downloaded each time one wants to clean format his pc is simply ridiculous.


 I totally agree with u mate ! any solution to this ? we can use any image burning software for this , or backup software like Acronis, Norton ghost etc


----------



## amjath (Oct 18, 2013)

last night my update was downloading and completed ~2.3GB and when i woke up and saw everything is fu**ed up. Now have to start everything again

update start from where it stopped


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Oct 18, 2013)

I updated successfully. There is no option to save the 3.6Gb download it took almost one and half hour to update after download, so be patient.

Only visible difference is start button.


----------



## moltenskull (Oct 18, 2013)

amjath,where in store?I can't see any new update. I have windows 8 System Builder.Am I eligible for 8.1?


----------



## Vignesh B (Oct 18, 2013)

moltenskull said:


> amjath,where in store?I can't see any new update. I have windows 8 System Builder.Am I eligible for 8.1?


*blogs.windows.com/windows/b/bloggingwindows/archive/2013/10/17/windows-8-1-now-available.aspx


----------



## rakesh_ic (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks to the canny windows 8.1, I had to reinstall all my in/output device drivers - KB, Mouse, Headset

I screwed up my LOL promo series because i dint realize that my mouse drivers werent working before i started the online game 

Had to reinstall all my drivers


----------



## gameranand (Oct 18, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> Thanks to the canny windows 8.1, I had to reinstall all my in/output device drivers - KB, Mouse, Headset
> 
> I screwed up my LOL promo series because i dint realize that my mouse drivers werent working before i started the online game
> 
> Had to reinstall all my drivers



Well you should had read first. Many sites mentioned that some device would not work without reinstalling the drivers.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Oct 18, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Well you should had read first. Many sites mentioned that some device would not work without reinstalling the drivers.



Yeah I know.. my bad.. Infact i guess windows 8/8.1 does show the drivers that may not work after upgrades. I should have checked.

But yeah my overlook did teach me a lesson and i just wanted to alert people here.


----------



## niraj trehan (Oct 18, 2013)

guys any simple software to save this image of updated Windows 8.1 ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 18, 2013)

niraj trehan said:


> guys any simple software to save this image of updated Windows 8.1 ?



Even if you would manage to save the setup files and make it into an iso file, which key would you enter? Microsoft has clarified that Windows 8 keys will not n\work in Windows 8.1. F**k Microsoft.

Our only hope is AMD and Linux. AMD will remove the DirectX dependency and Linux will interest more game developers, creating a smart OS for smart users 

This may help someone: *windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-8/upgrade-product-key-only


----------



## andy_65_in (Oct 18, 2013)

mixed reviews abt win 8.1 as i read above.am just laying off till i get positive reviews and NOT mixed reviews


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 18, 2013)

^ There won't be any visible change if you don't use Metro stuff.


----------



## moltenskull (Oct 18, 2013)

Alright,thanks Vignesh and Harshil...for the links.  However,I have a question/problem-I am running windows update and for the last three hours,it is stuck at 'Checking for updates...' .  So,do I just go to the page Harshil linked and click on Install Windows 8.1?Could it really be that simple?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 18, 2013)

^ Windows 8.1 doesn't come up in 'Windows Updates'. You have to download it from 'Windows Store'; the metro app.


----------



## Vignesh B (Oct 18, 2013)

Run this command : "ms-windows-store:WindowsUpgrade" if it is not visible in the Windows Store.


----------



## moltenskull (Oct 18, 2013)

I know it does not come in the windows update section. I read that you have to install all updates available (including a particular one whose name escapes me at the moment and without which PCs won't qualify for the upgrade),restart the PC and then start store....

Vignesh- Tried that...No luck for me..

I would also like to mention that my GPU is not in my PC at the moment...Does swapping out hardware cause issues with Windows update?Also,some message about reverting to default bios settings appeared a few days ago,but before I could read it,it just reverted to default settings and restarted.

Why can't I find the update in the Store? - Microsoft Windows Help

The above page mentions the update number for Windows 8.1 to appear in the store,if it helps anybody.

Also,one particular update-KB2802618 is installed for about 10 times in my Windows update history list.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Oct 19, 2013)

I needed that [FONT=WOL_Reg] KB 2871389 update before downloading 8.1 from store.. on 8.1 now, quite a good update. [/FONT]


----------



## gameranand (Oct 19, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> I needed that [FONT=WOL_Reg] KB 2871389 update before downloading 8.1 from store.. on 8.1 now, quite a good update. [/FONT]



Give your views about the software after you have used it. This update created problems for many people.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Oct 19, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Give your views about the software after you have used it. This update created problems for many people.



For me it's running flawlessly, n i feel games are also performing better than windows 8as BF3 was hovering around 40~55fps now getting almost 60 constantly.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 19, 2013)

nikku_hot123 said:


> For me it's running flawlessly, n i feel games are also performing better than windows 8as BF3 was hovering around 40~55fps now getting almost 60 constantly.



You just gave  me a perfect reason to get Win 8.1.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Oct 19, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Give your views about the software after you have used it. This update created problems for many people.



no issues as of now. no problems with softwares. had to reinstall some drivers, good part is Action Center tells you which drivers need to be re installed. 

If you are using high resolution monitor, fonts may get blurry in some applications like chrome, steam etc. Had to disable display calibration in compatibility settings for those specific apps. 

I'm now getting 20 fps less in CSGO, not sure if the problem is with amd drivers for 8.1 or latest csgo update as i installed both updates at same time.


----------



## amjath (Oct 20, 2013)

Windows 8.1 update is over just now. 
I had no reinstalling of driver issue, everything went smooth.
My impressions so far:
*Windows 8 3/4 to 1/4 split screen changed to equal half is great.
*When 2 apps running in split screen, when u call 3rd app it comes to the center and when u mouseover the third app tilting animation is cool
*Start button
*Boot to desktop. In windows 8 when u close apps it open *start *, In 8.1 goes to desktop when you close apps which is good but annoys sometimes
*Big change is Windows Store It is really really cool, Also they are way faster.
*When u drag app from one place to another, the slow scroll animation is good
*In Start menu, there is a handy button at left bottom to open all apps
*Charms bar is not center alignment. Not look good
*New background to start [one background has robot animates] and even desktop background can be set now, would appreciate user preferred background
*New apps Food & drink and Health & Fitness 
*New apps from store which  is installed had to manually Pin to Start
*In My computer, devices and drives are clubbed together [Out of the box]
*Change PC Settings makeover
*Mail app changed
*Bing app removed instead Bing Smart search is introduced


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 20, 2013)

on 8.1.
no driver reinstall required. works great. Good improvement over win 8


----------



## gameranand (Oct 20, 2013)

amjath said:


> Windows 8.1 update is over just now.
> I had no reinstalling of driver issue, everything went smooth.
> My impressions so far:
> *Windows 8 3/4 to 1/4 split screen changed to equal half is great.
> ...



Thanks for the list of changes.


----------



## andy_65_in (Oct 20, 2013)

still  confused abt win 8.1 shud i download it orn not


----------



## amjath (Oct 20, 2013)

andy_65_in said:


> still  confused abt win 8.1 shud i download it orn not



I got zero issues, go for it.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 20, 2013)

more changes 
kioskmode
working folders-like google drive
clicking any folder or file in exolorer brings a tick mark next to it
my comouter replaced by this pc
more backgroubd colors
vpn mode
easy recovery from pc settings mode
very nice calculator-check the data converter
scanner app
modern app based ie-looks like the androud browser now
mail app romoved
improved boot time
button for all apps in start screen
default load to desktop can be removed in gpo and property page
easy way to arrange the all app page


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 21, 2013)

why i cant find the windows 8.1 free update in store...anyone any ideas?


----------



## amjath (Oct 21, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> why i cant find the windows 8.1 free update in store...anyone any ideas?



Update ur windows 8 to latest update especially this KB2871389, restart then check out the store


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 21, 2013)

already did, still no update seen. Windows update always automatically updates the profiles.


----------



## moltenskull (Oct 21, 2013)

sam_7338844,are you running Windows 8 'Enterprise'? Also,check your ''Installed Updates'' list...


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 21, 2013)

^^ nopes, i am running windows 8 vanilla only, i checked the installed updates list and the require update KB2871389 is there already.


----------



## amjath (Oct 21, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> ^^ nopes, i am running windows 8 vanilla only, i checked the installed updates list and the require update KB2871389 is there already.



R u running anyone of these



> Windows 8 Enterprise
> 
> Editions of Windows 8 Pro that are installed by enterprises using KMS activation
> 
> Editions of Windows 8 that are installed using an MSDN ISO, and activated using multiple activation keys


----------



## moltenskull (Oct 21, 2013)

Sam_738844,what I meant to ask was,did you notice any update from Microsoft installing itself multiple times?I had that issue with the some update (wrote the exact update number a few posts back) and it was being installed daily.Also,did you restart your PC after all recent updates?Though not very likely,but maybe a restart (not a shutdown) is pending for some recent update...the time window for a restart is two days...check your Windows update applet in Control panel... And I know it sounds a bit silly,but there should be a big purple tile titled 'Update to windows 8.1 for free' in the store section,not the usual green colored update 'notification' at the top right of the screen for other app updates...Try re-starting store after killing it in the task manager...


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 22, 2013)

Trick to get windows 8.1 iso: Download the Windows 8.1 ISO using a Windows 8 key and some simple trickery


----------



## topgear (Oct 22, 2013)

Great find  .. TFS.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm getting this error while updating to Win 8.1 :

*fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/q71/s720x720/1390623_757715687579279_1484637433_n.jpg

What to do ?
Even if I click cancel, when I start installation again, it resumes from same 50% state & fails after 4-5 min


----------



## amjath (Oct 22, 2013)

^ click try again, check ur internet. Let the update to download avoid using browsing while downloading

Found a cool feature.
I tried opening pdf file from my mail app, the pdf [set to open in adobe app] opens in split screen making mail app and pdf see at the same time.




harshilsharma63 said:


> Trick to get windows 8.1 iso: Download the Windows 8.1 ISO using a Windows 8 key and some simple trickery


*i.imgur.com/wM79k5m.png
worked thanks for sharing


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 22, 2013)

amjath said:


> ^ click try again, check ur internet. Let the update to download avoid using browsing while downloading



Tried that many times........


----------



## amjath (Oct 22, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Tried that many times........


open cmd 
type 

```
ping www.google.com -t
```
check u have any packet loss or something
*i.imgur.com/OL9rIVf.png


----------



## andy_65_in (Oct 22, 2013)

whats the downlaoding time on bsnl home plan 900 unlimited.also what do i have to do after downlaoding.is the chngeover automatic o


----------



## rakesh_ic (Oct 22, 2013)

andy_65_in said:


> whats the downlaoding time on bsnl home plan 900 unlimited.also what do i have to do after downlaoding.is the chngeover automatic o



It will install and will ask for a restart to configure windows automatically once the download is done.

The download is ~3.2GB and you should yourself know how long it takes depending on your B/W


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 22, 2013)

amjath said:


> ^ click try again, check ur internet. Let the update to download avoid using browsing while downloading
> 
> Found a cool feature.
> I tried opening pdf file from my mail app, the pdf [set to open in adobe app] opens in split screen making mail app and pdf see at the same time.
> ...



Please report if the installation works perfectly and Windows is activated. I hope you have a genuine Win 8 key.


----------



## amjath (Oct 22, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Please report if the installation works perfectly and Windows is activated. I hope you have a genuine Win 8 key.



I cannot report back because i'm already upgraded to 8.1. I'm just taking a backup just incase anything goes wrong.

BTW found this from comment section from harshil's shared link


> You use following keys if You use an ISO with Windows 8.1 32/64-bit (clean install):
> Windows 8.1 Core: 334NH-RXG76-64THK-C7CKG-D3VPT
> Windows 8.1 Professional: XHQ8N-C3MCJ-RQXB6-WCHYG-C9WKB
> When You activate Windows 8.1 You use Your bought 8.0 key (You'll be asked for it) !


BTW above 2 keys are generic key from MS
one more





> I reloaded Win 8.1 with the newly downloaded ISO doing a clean install. For the installation I used a generic key from the MS web-site. After the installation I activated Win 8.1 with my Win 8 product key without a problem. I am all set and happy with this much faster clean install.


*www.eightforums.com/installation-setup/33164-how-download-windows-8-1-iso.html#post291919


----------



## noob (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks



anupam_pb said:


> I'm getting this error while updating to Win 8.1 :
> 
> *fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/q71/s720x720/1390623_757715687579279_1484637433_n.jpg
> 
> ...



Problem is with MS servers.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 22, 2013)

amjath said:


> I cannot report back because i'm already upgraded to 8.1. I'm just taking a backup just incase anything goes wrong.
> 
> BTW found this from comment section from harshil's shared link
> 
> ...



That's great. Ordered my friend to download it tonight


----------



## moltenskull (Oct 22, 2013)

It's written that it does not work for OEM keys? Can anyone tell me why?I am assuming ''System Builder'' versions fall in /are the OEM category?


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 23, 2013)

After comparing with my friend's laptop(while he was upgrading to Win 8.1), I noticed that my laptop has already finished downloading. I don't know why but installation is not beginning.

*fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/q71/1375749_758552340828947_529832611_n.jpg

After this the error comes


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 23, 2013)

Clean installed Win 8.1. Now I cannot "see" any ad hoc networks. Windows 8 could easily connect to ad-hoc


----------



## BhargavJ (Oct 26, 2013)

Can you use WSUS Offline Update to make Windows 8.0 turn into 8.1?

Also, do games run faster in Win 8 than Win 7, and in Win 8.1 than Win 8.0?


----------



## $hadow (Oct 26, 2013)

Any wifi issues with 8.1.


----------



## BhargavJ (Oct 26, 2013)

The Enterprise is available for a free 90 days evaluation:

Download Windows 8.1 Enterprise Evaluation

Is it worth it for a regular user like me to download it, or is it only for IT people?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 26, 2013)

BhargavJ said:


> The Enterprise is available for a free 90 days evaluation:
> 
> Download Windows 8.1 Enterprise Evaluation
> 
> Is it worth it for a regular user like me to download it, or is it only for IT people?



If you are going to buy it, then it's not required for regular use. Else, it doesn't matter.


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 28, 2013)

Guys Windows 8.1 update is not showing in store. Now How to update ?


----------



## amjath (Oct 28, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> Guys Windows 8.1 update is not showing in store. Now How to update ?



Click Install Windows 8.1 on the link
Upgrade Windows with only a product key - Microsoft Windows Help
once it gets downloaded run the file

or try this *betanews.com/2013/10/21/download-t...ing-a-windows-8-key-and-some-simple-trickery/


----------



## BhargavJ (Oct 29, 2013)

I downloaded the Win 8.1 Enterprise Evaluation x64 copy from the Microsoft site. Then I did an md5 check, and the value I got was:

1ae875db447c1fa288caf495d1b45bbd

I don't know for sure whether I downloaded the exact copy from the Microsoft site. 

When I was downloading (using Win 7 Home Premium x64), twice the computer shut down on its own due to some kind of errors. Later, I used PowerISO to unzip the ISO, and ran the setup from there. I didn't get any option to choose the partition where I wanted to install it. At the first reboot, the setup stalled, giving a message that fvevol.sys was either not available or corrupted, and the setup aborted.

Later I checked the Win 8.1 setup folder for fvevol.sys but couldn't find anything. I couldn't find any *.sys file either.

So how do I fix this?

Edit: I've moved past the fvevol.sys problem; I used the Windows USB tool to copy the Win 8 installation onto USB drive; the setup started but I got a similar problem, now with evbda.sys.

I also did a sfc /scannow on Win 7 Home Premium x64 and it fixed some errors; after I rebooted, I kept getting a BSOD, and had to install 7 again.

So where does the Win 8 setup problem lie?


----------



## topgear (Oct 31, 2013)

check your HDD for bad sectors.


----------



## BhargavJ (Nov 1, 2013)

I've found a load of Windows 8.1 copies, all legit, which can be downloaded using a bittorrent app.

The Windows 8.1 (& related) Repository

You can download any copy you want, and the hash matches with the Microsoft ones. Also, since these are magnet links, you can use Utorrent to download the files, and then force recheck, and if there are errors, you can download that particular piece again.

I tried direct download from the Microsoft site twice, and twice got downloads with errors.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 1, 2013)

BhargavJ said:


> I've found a load of Windows 8.1 copies, all legit, which can be downloaded using a bittorrent app.
> 
> The Windows 8.1 (& related) Repository
> 
> ...



Great. TFS


----------



## gameranand (Nov 4, 2013)

BhargavJ said:


> I've found a load of Windows 8.1 copies, all legit, which can be downloaded using a bittorrent app.
> 
> The Windows 8.1 (& related) Repository
> 
> ...



Thanks. Direct links always sucks for me.


----------



## pranav0091 (Nov 4, 2013)

I am trying to install a legal w8 version on the hp dv4 3016tx laptop with Intel HD 3000 and an ATI 6750. I am not a newbie to this but this has been my absolute worst experience ever. 5 reinstalls later I still cannot install the display driver, monitor stuck at 1024x768. Intel drivers say I cannot install because my laptop doesn't have the minimum requirements. ATI drivers hot some exception and die. I have tried atleast 2 different versions of both drivers in addition to the one via device manager > update.

Really pissed off now. I am using the image from the links above. W8 has magically marked my win 7 partition as free space and now that's gone too. But since I have no data there I am now re installing w7 from scratch. 

What a retarded OS... The only reason I want it is because the WP SDK doesn't run on w7.


----------



## pranav0091 (Nov 4, 2013)

What am I doing wrong?
Hp doesn't have any drivers for windows 8, so I used the windows 7 drivers. They fail. Then used drivers direct from ati and Intel. Again fail. Using device manager to update means the driver is found but the screen becomes black and no way short of a system restore to be able to see anything. Basically its all down to the igp drivers not working. Any tips?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 4, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> What am I doing wrong?
> *Hp doesn't have any drivers for windows 8, so I used the windows 7 drivers*. They fail. Then used drivers direct from ati and Intel. Again fail. Using device manager to update means the driver is found but the screen becomes black and no way short of a system restore to be able to see anything. Basically its all down to the igp drivers not working. Any tips?



This is what you are doing wrong. This same issue occurred in my friend's Lenovo AIO which had no Windows 8 drivers.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 4, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> What am I doing wrong?
> Hp doesn't have any drivers for windows 8, so I used the windows 7 drivers. They fail. Then used drivers direct from ati and Intel. Again fail. Using device manager to update means the driver is found but the screen becomes black and no way short of a system restore to be able to see anything. Basically its all down to the igp drivers not working. Any tips?





From this thread download Windows 8 drivers for 6770M (basically factory OCed 6750m)

*forum.notebookreview.com/hp-driver...dv7-6xxx-envy-14-2xxx-envy-17-2xxx-intel.html

Once you install those you will get switchable gfx like win7. These are unstable so you will have to install reference driver too (link in the same post)


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 5, 2013)

*Where to buy a hard copy or a digital copy of Windows 8.1 RTM? Kindly guide me which one to buy in my case because I play a lot of games on x64bit OS?*


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 5, 2013)

Can't upgrade to Windows 8.1 : Error 0x80070522 - Microsoft Community


----------



## pranav0091 (Nov 5, 2013)

marvelousprashant said:


> From this thread download Windows 8 drivers for 6770M (basically factory OCed 6750m)
> 
> [Drivers] HP dv6-4XXX / dv6-6XXX / dv7-5XXX / dv7-6XXX / ENVY 14-2XXX / ENVY 17-2XXX (INTEL)
> 
> Once you install those you will get switchable gfx like win7. These are unstable so you will have to install reference driver too (link in the same post)



Thanks a lot 
Got W8 up and running using the driver installed (the original/oldest ones I have) under compatibility mode for W7. Still IGP doesnt work - switches and then immediately flickers and automatically logs out and returns to the lock screen. Resarting starts the 6750M again. Will try more today evening. 

Disabled everything automatic to prevent a relapse - no auto update of anything, no windows update, no defender no nothing. All disabled everywhere possible.


----------



## baiju (Nov 11, 2013)

Can somebody help me in activating my Win 8 using phone activation? My phone call always ends abruptly after I enter the 9th set of code. Tried from different phones, but nothing works. Last time I used the help of another FM, but he is busy now. I will PM the activation code. Thanks.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 11, 2013)

baiju said:


> Can somebody help me in activating my Win 8 using phone activation? My phone call always ends abruptly after I enter the 9th set of code. Tried from different phones, but nothing works. Last time I used the help of another FM, but he is busy now. I will PM the activation code. Thanks.



Call ms customer care. I faced the same problem


----------



## amjath (Nov 11, 2013)

baiju said:


> Can somebody help me in activating my Win 8 using phone activation? My phone call always ends abruptly after I enter the 9th set of code. Tried from different phones, but nothing works. Last time I used the help of another FM, but he is busy now. I will PM the activation code. Thanks.



Go to cmd "slui 3" (no quotes)
When activation panel opens, enter product key.

Try this


----------



## baiju (Nov 11, 2013)

marvelousprashant said:


> Call ms customer care. I faced the same problem



Tried. But now is not working hour.



amjath said:


> Go to cmd "slui 3" (no quotes)
> When activation panel opens, enter product key.
> 
> Try this



Will try this, but is it same as phone activation? because online activation will work only once.


----------



## amjath (Nov 11, 2013)

baiju said:


> Tried. But now is not working hour.
> 
> 
> 
> Will try this, but is it same as phone activation? because online activation will work only once.



Its a online activation. If it is not working u can also try some other activation method


----------



## baiju (Nov 11, 2013)

Online activation will work only once, thereafter we have to use phone activation.


----------



## amjath (Nov 11, 2013)

baiju said:


> Online activation will work only once, thereafter we have to use phone activation.



U mean to say u tried online activation before, so u left with phone only


----------



## IndianRambo (Nov 11, 2013)

Call toll free number using Skype


----------



## baiju (Nov 11, 2013)

amjath said:


> U mean to say u tried online activation before, so u left with phone only



I activated it initially using online activation. Now I replaced my motherboard due to mobo failure and only phone activation will work. Same is the case if you reinstall the OS. Last time a FM helped me to get the phone activation codes.


----------



## baiju (Nov 12, 2013)

Come on guys! No one willing to help? The call is toll free and completely ivrs based.


----------



## amjath (Nov 12, 2013)

baiju said:


> Come on guys! No one willing to help? The call is toll free and completely ivrs based.


If u want me to call ms on behalf of u. Pm me


----------



## baiju (Nov 12, 2013)

^^ PM sent. Thanks.

Thanks everybody. Activated successfully. Used Advanced Token Manager to backup the activation should I need to reinstall the OS.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 12, 2013)

baiju said:


> ^^ PM sent. Thanks.
> 
> Thanks everybody. Activated successfully. Used Advanced Token Manager to backup the activation should I need to reinstall the OS.



Here is Microsoft's toll free number for phone activation: 1800111100. I myself did the phone activation using this number.


----------



## hitman4 (Nov 12, 2013)

what is the latest price of windows 8 ?


----------



## baiju (Nov 12, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Here is Microsoft's toll free number for phone activation: 1800111100. I myself did the phone activation using this number.



Already activated using the phone activation method. The problem is that the call will end at the last step.


----------



## IndianRambo (Nov 12, 2013)

Then talk to customer  representative. He will surely help.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 12, 2013)

IndianRambo said:


> Then talk to customer  representative. He will surely help.



Exactly. When you need to re-activate Windows, you need to talk to the rep instead of using the automated phone activation system.


----------



## baiju (Nov 12, 2013)

^^ Not necessary to talk to the customer center. I activated it through the ivrs after trying a number of times.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 6, 2013)

Is Windows 8.1 x64 any good for gaming and better performance in a SSD? I am running Windows 7 Pro X64 SP1 right now!


----------



## amjath (Dec 7, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Is Windows 8.1 x64 any good for gaming and better performance in a SSD? I am running Windows 7 Pro X64 SP1 right now!



this should help
Windows 7 vs Windows 8.1 Gaming Benchmarks | EVGA Forums

in short negligible


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 7, 2013)

amjath said:


> this should help
> Windows 7 vs Windows 8.1 Gaming Benchmarks | EVGA Forums
> 
> in short negligible



When I installed Windows 8 it was terrible and there was no Start Menu but now with Windows 8.1 they have sorted out and made it look like Windows 7 but  a new interface. I am happy overall with 8.1.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 7, 2013)

bavusani said:


> When I installed Windows 8 it was terrible and there was no Start Menu but now with Windows 8.1 they have sorted out and made it look like Windows 7 but  a new interface. I am happy overall with 8.1.



windows 8.1 start button just go back to the metro interface again. it does not do the job windows 7 did rather decreasing space on taskbar


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 7, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> windows 8.1 start button just go back to the metro interface again. it does not do the job windows 7 did rather decreasing space on taskbar



Agreed. The "start button" in 8.1 is just a gimmick.


----------



## amjath (Dec 7, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Agreed. The "start button" in 8.1 is just a gimmick.



Not gimmick. Microsoft trolled whiners


----------



## rakesh_ic (Dec 9, 2013)

amjath said:


> Not gimmick. Microsoft trolled whiners



Exactly.. Besides they were very clear when stating that windows menu will never return on Windows again. But there are no regrets or problem now as win 8.1 has sorted out the much missed out Shutdown in start button.

I never missed the start menu once i got accustomed to Win 8.


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 9, 2013)

Is the upgrade to Windows 8.1 from Windows 8 free? I mean if I buy Windows 8, will I be able to upgrade to 8.1 without paying extras?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 9, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Is the upgrade to Windows 8.1 from Windows 8 free? I mean if I buy Windows 8, will I be able to upgrade to 8.1 without paying extras?



with a genuine key,you can


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 9, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Is the upgrade to Windows 8.1 from Windows 8 free? I mean if I buy Windows 8, will I be able to upgrade to 8.1 without paying extras?



Yep you will able to Upgrade to WIN 8.1


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 9, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Yep you will able to Upgrade to WIN 8.1



Ok. thanks.


----------



## ariftwister (Dec 10, 2013)

Guys I'm unable to install gfwlive in Windows 8.1. Previously gfwlive worked fine in Windows 8. For some reasons i uninstalled it, now after Windows 8.1 update, gfwlive won't install. The error code isn't present in Microsoft site and support link also not working. Error code:0x80096010.


----------



## pranav0091 (Dec 10, 2013)

Why do you want to manually install it ?
Its  a part of the games that actually need it, AFAIK. 

And anyways its days are over.

Try installing it under the compatibility mode (as compatible with Windows 7).


----------



## gameranand (Dec 10, 2013)

Getting weird problems with Win 8.1, sometimes they come sometimes they don't. I'm gonna reinstall the OS again and if the problem persists then goodbye Win 8.1 and welcome to Win 8.


----------



## amjath (Dec 11, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> Guys I'm unable to install gfwlive in Windows 8.1. Previously gfwlive worked fine in Windows 8. For some reasons i uninstalled it, now after Windows 8.1 update, gfwlive won't install. The error code isn't present in Microsoft site and support link also not working. Error code:0x80096010.



gfwlive is dead, games with patch removes gfwlive

Did anyone notice, latest update seems to fix few of my issues which previous update caused.

Issue with startup programs with admin privileges
When Window Key is pressed, it takes half a second more to display etc..


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 11, 2013)

Right now I am using Windows 8 ........................

Here this is it:- 
*i.imgur.com/8GhYEa7.jpg


----------



## topgear (Dec 12, 2013)

this custom OSes are good .. I've myself tested one such win 7 release but you better not talk about all the details about such custom OS .. read the forum rules


----------



## gameranand (Dec 12, 2013)

I always prefer the vanilla version without any visual buffs for daily use.


----------



## pranav0091 (Dec 12, 2013)

gameranand said:


> I always prefer the vanilla version without any visual buffs for daily use.



+1 - for speed and stability.


----------



## meetdilip (Dec 12, 2013)

gameranand said:


> I always prefer the vanilla version without any visual buffs for daily use.



Windows XP, 7 or 8 ?


----------



## pranav0091 (Dec 12, 2013)

meetdilip said:


> Windows XP, 7 or 8 ?



All of them (I believe that applies to "gamer"anand - that gamer part wont really like any UI tweaks to slow down the game i guess  ).


----------



## gameranand (Dec 14, 2013)

meetdilip said:


> Windows XP, 7 or 8 ?



All of them.



pranav0091 said:


> All of them (I believe that applies to "gamer"anand - that gamer part wont really like any UI tweaks to slow down the game i guess  ).



Its not performance that I am concerned about. Right now I have he rig that can handle anything I throw at it, but I just like simplicity, can't bear tweaks and all. I just like the bare vanilla version. Hell my desktop have only 2 icons and my Start Screen is highly organised and so is my Data on HDD.

One of my friend told me that I don't use UI tweaks because I can't configure them properly, so one day I downloaded Rainmeter and some pretty damn heavy themes. Configued them at best possible setting and showed them to him, he was like WTF and then in front of him I removed that theme and uninstalled rainmeter and deleted the setup. He didn't had any words to say to be, he just walked away.


----------



## pranav0091 (Dec 14, 2013)

gameranand said:


> All of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds much like myslef. Really liked rainmeter, but then nothing better than a clean desktop (only one icon - recycle bin )


----------



## meetdilip (Dec 14, 2013)

I found Rainmeter a couple of years back. Had the Windows Phone theme installed and liked the looks.The irony is I hate Metro UI now.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 15, 2013)

I too used it on Windows 7 to give it a Metro theme.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 15, 2013)

Its good for a couple of days, after than you'll want to go to the vanilla version. At least this was the case for me.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 15, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Its good for a couple of days, after than you'll want to go to the vanilla version. At least this was the case for me.



Nah, I was very happy with it. In fact, it was the next thing I installed after drivers and AV after a clean format. It also consumes very small amount of RAM.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 15, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Nah, I was very happy with it. In fact, it was the next thing I installed after drivers and AV after a clean format. It also consumes very small amount of RAM.



Well good for you. As for me I prefer the vanilla version of everything.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 15, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Well good for you. As for me I prefer the vanilla version of everything.



Even for ice-cream


----------



## gameranand (Dec 15, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Even for ice-cream



Yeah even for Ice Cream. Though I also like Strawberry Flavor also.


----------



## ariftwister (Dec 16, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Its good for a couple of days, after than you'll want to go to the vanilla version. At least this was the case for me.



I'm sorry, what's the vanilla version?


----------



## gameranand (Dec 16, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> I'm sorry, what's the vanilla version?



Version that developers have released without any tweaks or customization.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 16, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> I'm sorry, what's the vanilla version?



The OS that is supplied as-is, without any modifications/tweaks by any third part. There are custom versions of OS available which have less frequently used features removed, includes performance enhancements (that's not a guarantee) and have GUI tweaks.


----------



## amjath (Dec 17, 2013)

Microsoft may make the modern UI optional for both Windows and Windows phone

A floating Modern UI and Classic Start Menu could be in Windows 8.2
Start Menu Could Return to Windows in Spring 2014

This part of news shouldn't be here but another proof of Microsoft gone mad

Rumor: Modern UI May be Optional in Future Windows Phone

So much spent for development and other things and now microsoft looking for alternatives sigh


----------



## pranav0091 (Dec 17, 2013)

amjath said:


> Microsoft may make the modern UI optional for both Windows and Windows phone
> 
> A floating Modern UI and Classic Start Menu could be in Windows 8.2
> Start Menu Could Return to Windows in Spring 2014
> ...



Rumors arent proof of anything, infact WPcentral only debunked that one as soon as MR Eldar 'sour grapes' Murtazin went on his once in a while rants. That is just a guy pissed with Nokia going WP tying to berate it any way he can. Never had one accurate leak - just lame predictions that have as much chance of getting it right as anybody else.

Also, WPdesign team mocked him openly on twitter for a similar design-change rumor not very long ago.


----------



## amjath (Dec 17, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Rumors arent proof of anything, infact WPcentral only debunked that one as soon as MR Eldar 'sour grapes' Murtazin went on his once in a while rants. That is just a guy pissed with Nokia going WP tying to berate it any way he can. Never had one accurate leak - just lame predictions that have as much chance of getting it right as anybody else.
> 
> Also, WPdesign team mocked him openly on twitter for a similar design-change rumor not very long ago.



The rumor for the windows phone 9 is from a guy whose predictions are accurate. My opinions is MS *may *look for different UI for the phones, cause current UI makes few people go away.


----------



## pranav0091 (Dec 17, 2013)

amjath said:


> The rumor for the windows phone 9 is from a guy whose predictions are accurate. My opinions is MS *may *look for different UI for the phones, cause current UI makes few people go away.



Eldar Murtazin is accurate? On what ? On claiming Nokia will be bought by MS two years before the deal ? A random number genrated with programmed bias is going to be equally as accurate as him. His claims are super-vague and in any case just reflect a line of thought - unlike evleaks who can leak precise specs and codenames and images - thats what I'd call a leak.

Win RT will merge with WP - pranav0091
^Thats not a leak. 

MS doesnt seem like it will look for new UI, based on what i hear elsewhere. But they are apparently trying to make the transitions less jarring - part of which is what we see in Win 8.1.

I guess we should end this discussion as its in no way related to this thread


----------



## gameranand (Dec 17, 2013)

I think Start Screen is pretty good, don't change that.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 18, 2013)

gameranand said:


> I think Start Screen is pretty good, don't change that.



What do you use it for? I just press the Windows button and type the name of app I want to open.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 18, 2013)

I have organised it pretty well so I don't need to type the name of the app at all its right in front of me at the start screen.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 29, 2013)

I don't like Rainmeter but  I cannot find any themes for my Windows 8.1.


----------



## ariftwister (Dec 30, 2013)

Guys, how to do System refresh in 8.1 without going back to Windows 8. It says after refresh I need to install 8.1 again


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 30, 2013)

Where to download the ISO for Windows 8.1 Pro . Of course the legit one.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 30, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Where to download the ISO for Windows 8.1 Pro . Of course the legit one.



There are unmodified ISOs available on torrent sites. Verify the hash from msdn.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 30, 2013)

There are modified ISO's but they don't let updates and even after updates they don't start and so its better to go with these links:Subscriber Downloads


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 30, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> There are unmodified ISOs available on torrent sites. Verify the hash from msdn.



Thanks will try that.



bavusani said:


> There are modified ISO's but they don't let updates and even after updates they don't start and so its better to go with these links:Subscriber Downloads



The problem is you should have a subscription to get the download link, and I dont want modified ISO. I am planning to get a key at cheap price and then will activate it.

BTW is there any way to check if a key have already been used or not? What will happen if one key is activated in two PCs?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 31, 2013)

Windows 8.1 Causing Wi-Fi Connectivity Issues


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 1, 2014)

Its still buggy.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 1, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Its still buggy.



You need to clear all the unnecessary apps and keep the desktop clean.


----------



## amjath (Jan 1, 2014)

bavusani said:


> You need to clear all the unnecessary apps and keep the desktop clean.



For what? Too make Wi-Fi connectivity better :ROFL:


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 1, 2014)

amjath said:


> For what? Too make Wi-Fi connectivity better :ROFL:



Not for Wifi but the overall performance of Windows 8.1.It is definetly  a good change from Windows 8 but still it does not have the much sought after "START MENU".All the 3rd party start menu's does not work well like the proprietary start menu.I miss the start menu in Windows 8.1 very much.I hope MS brings it back in its next update.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 1, 2014)

bavusani said:


> You need to clear all the unnecessary apps and keep the desktop clean.



For what, solving random network disconnections and driver issues?


----------



## amjath (Jan 1, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> For what, solving random network disconnections and driver issues?



One of the comment from the link may help you if u have Wi-Fi issues 


> I've encountered this with several notebooks that use Broadcom wifi chipset. Installing latest Windows 8 driver in Windows 8.1 had the same issue, as with preinstalled driver. Loading Windows 7 driver solved the problem everytime so far.


----------



## amjath (Jan 1, 2014)

bavusani said:


> You need to clear all the unnecessary apps and keep the desktop clean.





bavusani said:


> Not for Wifi but the overall performance of Windows 8.1.



Please stop with false statement


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 1, 2014)

amjath said:


> Please stop with false statement



what he said wrong ??


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 1, 2014)

amjath said:


> Please stop with false statement



I use Windows 8.1 and all my drivers are optimised and it is not at all laggy.See my PC config in my siggy.
What we need is a OS that can run browsers and games optimally.Using more advanced features also give troubles which can be


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 1, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Not for Wifi but the overall performance of Windows 8.1.It is definetly  a good change from Windows 8 but still it does not have the much sought after "START MENU".All the 3rd party start menu's does not work well like the proprietary start menu.I miss the start menu in Windows 8.1 very much.I hope MS brings it back in its next update.



The start menu is the new start screen. They even got the 'button' back for those who had a strong love relationship with it. If somebody really wants Windows 7 part 2, they better not install windows 8 in the forst place.

While far from perfect, the new start screen is just fine, if not better than the old one. 


What in the start menu of Windows 8.1 do you miss so much ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 1, 2014)

pranav0091 said:


> The start menu is the new start screen. They even got the 'button' back for those who had a strong love relationship with it. If somebody really wants Windows 7 part 2, they better not install windows 8 in the forst place.
> 
> While far from perfect, the new start screen is just fine, if not better than the old one.
> 
> ...



Its not like Windows 7 Start Menu.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 1, 2014)

bavusani said:


> I use Windows 8.1 and all my drivers are optimised and it is not at all laggy.See my PC config in my siggy.
> *What we need is a OS that can run browsers and games optimally.Using more advanced features also give troubles which can be*



LMAO. So that's the purpose of PC


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 1, 2014)

pranav0091 said:


> The start menu is the new start screen. They even got the 'button' back for those who had a strong love relationship with it. If somebody really wants Windows 7 part 2, they better not install windows 8 in the forst place.
> 
> While far from perfect, the new start screen is just fine, if not better than the old one.
> 
> ...



To start with, can we just term it right?? Its a start "button" and not a start "menu" (like in earlier windows)


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 1, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Its not like Windows 7 Start Menu.



Thats why they call it Windows 8.

What do you find more difficult about the Win 8 start screen as compared to the Win 7 start menu?


----------



## amjath (Jan 1, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> what he said wrong ??



He says having unnecessary apps slows performance of Windows 8.1.
I never faced anything like that. Having unnecessary apps does not punch a hole in the performance. But running unnecessary apps does. Thats what i was trying to mean

What I understood from what he delivers. May be he is trying to say something else


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 1, 2014)

Help, my Windows 8 upgrade assistant is saying Unable to connect to Internet. Anyone experienced this before ? I disabled AV/ Firewall, but still it is showing.


----------



## amjath (Jan 1, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Help, my Windows 8 upgrade assistant is saying Unable to connect to Internet. Anyone experienced this before ? I disabled AV/ Firewall, but still it is showing.





> Troubleshooting We can't connect right now error message
> 
> If you receive a message stating that the Windows 8 Update Assistant can't connection right now, please perform these steps:
> 
> ...


How to use the Windows 8 Upgrade Assistant


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 1, 2014)

amjath said:


> How to use the Windows 8 Upgrade Assistant



All Pass, but still I am getting the error. BTW sry, it is not the upgrade assistant, it is Windows 8 Setup from here.

*windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-8/upgrade-product-key-only


----------



## amjath (Jan 1, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> All Pass, but still I am getting the error. BTW sry, it is not the upgrade assistant, it is Windows 8 Setup from here.
> 
> *windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-8/upgrade-product-key-only



Then u r not alone bro. Many have the issue


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 2, 2014)

amjath said:


> Then u r not alone bro. Many have the issue



I figured it out. 
Solved Windows 8 upgrade error:"We can't connect right now..." - Page 2

The error was showing because I was given a blocked key. Then when I run the setup using another key, its all fine. Thanks.


----------



## true_lies (Jan 10, 2014)

i am buying a new laptop this month, and the options i have considered come with Win 8. Due to UEFI, i wont be able to dual boot it with ubuntu. what i want to know is:
1. will i be able to uninstall win 8 and install win 7 and then dual boot with ubuntu? if yes, will i be able to install drivers easily on win 7
2. or is there any other way to install ubuntu along with win 8?

there are a few laptops in the market that come with no OS, but the specs are old and not up to the mark with the ones with win 8.


----------



## topgear (Jan 12, 2014)

dual boot with win8 [ uefi] and ubuntu is possible :
*help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI

though for any other reason if you get rid off win 8 and want to install win 7 just make sure your laptop manufacturer has driver support for windows 7.


----------



## ariftwister (Jan 15, 2014)

Guys I'm getting bsod on 8.1. On searching the internet I found networx is the culprit. Is there any alternative to networx? That works as similar to networx?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 15, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Guys I'm getting bsod on 8.1. On searching the internet I found networx is the culprit. Is there any alternative to networx? That works as similar to networx?



I don't know about it's alternatives but at least report the problems to the development team.


----------



## ariftwister (Jan 15, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I don't know about it's alternatives but at least report the problems to the development team.



I think the developers have acknowledged the problem, their solution is to install a third party network Driver and use that Driver instead of networx built in Driver.


----------



## topgear (Jan 18, 2014)

try this :
NetTraffic 1.26.1 - tool for monitoring link bandwidth


----------



## ariftwister (Jan 19, 2014)

topgear said:


> try this :
> NetTraffic 1.26.1 - tool for monitoring link bandwidth



Seems good :thumbup::thumbup: will try and report.


----------



## tech0freak0 (Jan 20, 2014)

Guys I want to update to window 8.1 frm 8:

There is way to update from iso of window 8.1 (legally) rather than download from window store?
I want to save window 8.1 iso in case i have to reinstall windows.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 20, 2014)

tech0freak0 said:


> Guys I want to update to window 8.1 frm 8:
> 
> There is way to update from iso of window 8.1 (legally) rather than download from window store?
> I want to save window 8.1 iso in case i have to reinstall windows.



I assume you have a legal Windows 8 product key.

This is for new installation of Windows 8.1 using Windows 8 product key. Not sure about upgrading an existing installation.

Download the Windows 8.1 ISO / create bootable USB, using the method mentioned here Here is how to get the Windows 8.1 ISO and create a USB install stick - Neowin.

I suggest create a bootable USB.

Now go to the USB, then *source *folder.
Create a file named "ei.cfg" there and add the following lines.


```
[EditionID]
Professional
[Channel]
Retail
[VL]
0
```

Now boot from the USB, It will not ask for 8.1 key in the beginning of the installtion. Once the installation completes, use the Windows 8 key to activate it. It works.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 20, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> ~snipped~
> Now boot from the USB, It will not ask for 8.1 key in the beginning of the installtion. *Once the installation completes, use the Windows 8 key to activate it. It works.*



Can you confirm this?


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 20, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Can you confirm this?



Yes, I did the same and it is activated.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 20, 2014)

Okay, will try it.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 20, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Okay, will try it.



I see what you are doing.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 20, 2014)

Anyway, if someone already has an activated win8, you can Always do a free update from ms.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 20, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> I see what you are doing.



What?



anirbandd said:


> Anyway, if someone already has an activated win8, you can Always do a free update from ms.



I do not have broadband at my home and nor do any neighbors with a wifi modem  Anyways, my college's DreamSpark account will probably be reactivated in a couple of months and we'll get free 8.1 keys


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 20, 2014)

lollll


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 20, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> I see what you are doing.



AFAIK, what he is doing is perfectly legal. Win 8.1 is a free upgrade for win 8 users.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 20, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Anyway, if someone already has an activated win8, you can Always do a free update from ms.





pranav0091 said:


> AFAIK, what he is doing is perfectly legal. Win 8.1 is a free upgrade for win 8 users.



Hmmmmm


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 21, 2014)

Could Windows 9 Come This Year?


----------



## Piyush (Jan 21, 2014)

Yaar ek windows pe to haath baeth ta ni.. doosri fir nikaal rahe hain?!?!??! 

Eng Translation: Why are they launching a new one when guys like me arent yet accustomed to the old version


----------



## amjath (Jan 21, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Yaar ek windows pe to haath baeth ta ni.. doosri fir nikaal rahe hain?!?!??!
> 
> Eng Translation: Why are they launching a new one when guys like me arent yet accustomed to the old version



Because people cannot digest Windows 8 and their sales was below expectation


----------



## nikufellow (Jan 21, 2014)

Guys i have a difficult situation, having a very slow and unstable internet connection , I cannot upgrade my windows 8 to 8.1 (genuine!  came with my lappy) I've tried a few times, spent hours on it but somehow it just restarts when the progress bar reaches 40-45 percent. Is there any other possible way to upgrade? Am thinking of downloading iso from some other source but will i be able to upgrade if I have a 8.1 iso? Please enlighten me with any possible solutions 


Thanks in advance


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 21, 2014)

you can download windows 8.1 iso if you have a genuine windows 8 key. check here *winsupersite.com/windows-8/windows-81-tip-download-windows-81-iso-windows-8-product-key . i dont know whether it has blocked or not.


----------



## nikufellow (Jan 21, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> you can download windows 8.1 iso if you have a genuine windows 8 key. check here *winsupersite.com/windows-8/windows-81-tip-download-windows-81-iso-windows-8-product-key . i dont know whether it has blocked or not.



Actually i don't have a key, the one that came with my lappy was already activated, there was nothing for me to do


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 21, 2014)

nikufellow said:


> Actually i don't have a key, the one that came with my lappy was already activated, there was nothing for me to do



try to extract the key using some softwares.


----------



## nikufellow (Jan 21, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> try to extract the key using some softwares.



Okay so i can use the extracted key and perform upgrade from 8.1 iso right?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 21, 2014)

nikufellow said:


> Okay so i can use the extracted key and perform upgrade from 8.1 iso right?



try your luck


----------



## nikufellow (Jan 21, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> try your luck



Will take me a week to download the iso  Hope it works, thank you


----------



## Vignesh B (Jan 21, 2014)

Microsoft doesn't provide windows 8.1 iso of oem version. The link given above for downloading the iso is for retail version. It won't even accept the key would and give an error.


----------



## nikufellow (Jan 21, 2014)

Vignesh B said:


> Microsoft doesn't provide windows 8.1 iso of oem version. The link given above for downloading the iso is for retail version. It won't even accept the key would and give an error.



So no way?


----------



## Vignesh B (Jan 21, 2014)

nikufellow said:


> So no way?


Probably no. I had searched for the same when 8.1 had arrived and had found no feasible solution.
Probably someone else in this forum might have an answer.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 22, 2014)

nikufellow said:


> Actually i don't have a key, the one that came with my lappy was already activated, there was nothing for me to do



Use Advanced token manager to backup your activation status, install the 8.1 for the same version of Windows as your laptop came with. Re-activate using the same software. 100% legal AFAIK.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 22, 2014)

nikufellow said:


> Guys i have a difficult situation, having a very slow and unstable internet connection , I cannot upgrade my windows 8 to 8.1 (genuine!  came with my lappy) I've tried a few times, spent hours on it but somehow it just restarts when the progress bar reaches 40-45 percent. Is there any other possible way to upgrade? Am thinking of downloading iso from some other source but will i be able to upgrade if I have a 8.1 iso? Please enlighten me with any possible solutions
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/software-q/157778-windows-8-thread-39.html#post2061418


----------



## amtshp (Jan 22, 2014)

hey guys need an urgent help..my lappy came up with pre installed oem version ..... so there would be no expiry of windows 8 obviously ...but I didn't knew about this Microsoft toolkit  software... so I by mistakenly did smthing wrong with it .which has caused my os to have an expiry date that too of 21 feb 2014 ...... plzz help ..wat shud I do???? I refreshed my lappy ...but its still the same... I am getting worried..


----------



## amtshp (Jan 22, 2014)

hey guys its really urgent please help... my lappy came up with windows 8 single language oem version.... ..so it didn't sow any expiry date after activation...but wen I used the Microsoft toolkit 2.43 for office..i did something wrong maybe ...which deactivated my windows...then I again entered the key but its showing that os will expire on fe21 2014..... I donno wat to do ....I refreshed my os but it didn't work... I want to activate it ,...as it was given before using that toolkit... god I donno ...... plz help ...


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 22, 2014)

Guys what's the easiest way to disable tiles UI of Win 8 and have same UI like of Win 7?


----------



## topgear (Jan 22, 2014)

Try this 
IObit Start Menu 8 for Windows 8 Free download, Bring Windows 8 Start Menu back


----------



## ramakanta (Jan 27, 2014)

*Windows 8.1 RTM and Final Version and OEM*

Is there any difference between these  Windows 8.1 RTM and Final Version and OEM ???.  what should any one can buy ??? need suggestions ???


----------



## topgear (Jan 28, 2014)

Actually they are all different types of licensing terms 

OEM is for hardware patterns like Dell, Hp etc. Usually comes pre installed with pc and attached to MB/CPU. So it offers very limited number of reinstall / hardware changes. Also it needs to be purchased in large volumes from MS. You may see OEM copies are selling at a lower price but it's just that someone bought these in bulk from MS. Then instead of installing these copies on thousands of laptops or pcs they are selling the license key and the disc instead with a nice profit margin. But for versions like these you can ask for support from MS AFAIK,

RTM sands for = Release to Manufacturing which indicates a stable version of windows is ready for mass distribution to the hardware partners. This version comes before the final / retail version.

Final / Retail box packed version = This is the version which you should get to get the best windows experience and hassle free support.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 4, 2014)

Can anyone please confirm whether locking your PC (Win + L) makes it to go to deep sleep or something?

I have already set "Never" to Sleep in Power Options. Actually one night I locked my PC and on morning I saw that PC is running but lights of Keyboard + Mouse were not glowing, even I couldn't wake up my PC. I needed to restart.

But before that, when I didn't lock my PC it was working fine. I just locked it so that accidental use of mouse / keyboard doesn't affect anything. So hope you understand my query. AFAIK locking PC has nothing to do with Sleep if settings are fine (which is done already).

I thought may be it hanged or something. Can anyone please confirm this?


----------



## amjath (Feb 4, 2014)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Can anyone please confirm whether locking your PC (Win + L) makes it to go to deep sleep or something?
> 
> I have already set "Never" to Sleep in Power Options. Actually one night I locked my PC and on morning I saw that PC is running but lights of Keyboard + Mouse were not glowing, even I couldn't wake up my PC. I needed to restart.
> 
> ...



u r right. Win+L or auto locking doesn't make them go to sleep.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks for confirming.


----------



## ariftwister (Feb 6, 2014)

How to change the network mode to private if connecting in LAN?


----------



## amjath (Feb 6, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> How to change the network mode to private if connecting in LAN?


Go to Network and sharing center
on the left click change advance sharing settings
On private expand and Turn on network discovery and file sharing
On public network expand and turn off ntwork discovery and file sharing 
When saving it ll ask to log out. logout and log in.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 6, 2014)

win 8 seems to have many issues with ad hoc networks.. not being able to see them!
btw, why did msoft remove creation of ad hoc networks!


----------



## amjath (Feb 6, 2014)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> win 8 seems to have many issues with ad hoc networks.. not being able to see them!
> btw, why did msoft remove creation of ad hoc networks!



they hid it inside, still u can create ad hoc network


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 6, 2014)

using cmd?


----------



## amjath (Feb 6, 2014)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> using cmd?



yep, tried already


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 7, 2014)

that is not a solution... what was the reason behind hiding it?


----------



## topgear (Feb 7, 2014)

give this a go 
Wi-MAN | Free System Administration software downloads at SourceForge.net


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 8, 2014)

topgear said:


> give this a go
> Wi-MAN | Free System Administration software downloads at SourceForge.net



is this made by you?


----------



## topgear (Feb 8, 2014)

No, certainly not


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 8, 2014)

topgear said:


> No, certainly not



then i'll give it a try


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 8, 2014)

topgear said:


> No, certainly not



then i'll give it a try


----------



## Gollum (Feb 8, 2014)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Can anyone please confirm whether locking your PC (Win + L) makes it to go to deep sleep or something?
> 
> I have already set "Never" to Sleep in Power Options. Actually one night I locked my PC and on morning I saw that PC is running but lights of Keyboard + Mouse were not glowing, even I couldn't wake up my PC. I needed to restart.
> 
> ...


wild guess>>>>USB selected suspend. its in power options


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 8, 2014)

^^Didn't got what you are trying to say. Can you please explain?


----------



## Gollum (Feb 8, 2014)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> ^^Didn't got what you are trying to say. Can you please explain?



in power options, there is an option like that. go to power> then select the advanced settings of the power scheme that you have enabled on your PC.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 8, 2014)

topgear said:


> give this a go
> Wi-MAN | Free System Administration software downloads at SourceForge.net


doesn't work ... you get an error on every button click in this software


----------



## topgear (Feb 13, 2014)

if you only need to share net connection of your pc / laptop then try using Virtual Router Plus | Virtual Router Plus Official Project Site


----------



## true_lies (Feb 14, 2014)

My uncle bought a new laptop with Windows 8, and he doesn't like it. been using Win XP for all these years.

Anyway to make Win 8 UI look like Win 7 or Xp. i heard that you can install third party software like "classic shell", and change the theme back to 7, Xp or Classic. 

Any other way without installing 3rd party software.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 14, 2014)

Don't know about Classic Shell, but I just needed the Start menu back and tiles disabled, and StartIsBack (StartIsBack - real start menu for Windows 8 and Windows 8.1) did a great job.

Btw, guys if I install Windows 8.1 x64, will there be any problems with running games? I mean any problem, however minimal that is. Or should I keep using W7?


----------



## topgear (Feb 17, 2014)

^^ There's no OS issue you can't overcome but for safety better keep both win 7 and win 8.1 installed. Once you feel like one of these is not needed just remove it.

@true_lies - try this link :
How to Make Windows 8 or 8.1 Look and Feel Like Windows 7


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 17, 2014)

topgear said:


> ^^ There's no OS issue you can't overcome but for safety better keep both win 7 and win 8.1 installed. Once you feel like one of these is not needed just remove it.


Thanks mate but I don't like keeping two OS.
If there's any hardcore gamer here I would really love to know it. Is Win 8.1 Pro as good as Win 7 for gaming or not? I mean any compatibility issues, or anything else....?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 18, 2014)

true_lies said:


> My uncle bought a new laptop with Windows 8, and he doesn't like it. been using Win XP for all these years.
> 
> Anyway to make Win 8 UI look like Win 7 or Xp. i heard that you can install third party software like "classic shell", and change the theme back to 7, Xp or Classic.
> 
> Any other way without installing 3rd party software.



Ask him to use Win 8 for a month and he'll get used to it. Its the smartest and simplest thing to do. Win 8 interface get some used to but when you do, you won't like to go back to anything.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 18, 2014)

Upgraded to Windows 8.1. It's faster than 8.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 18, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Upgraded to Windows 8.1. It's faster than 8.



Also looks are better, specially the start screen.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 18, 2014)

Is it free upgrading to Windows 8.1 from Windows 8?


----------



## ico (Feb 18, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Thanks mate but I don't like keeping two OS.
> If there's any hardcore gamer here I would really love to know it. Is Win 8.1 Pro as good as Win 7 for gaming or not? I mean any compatibility issues, or anything else....?


No compatibility issues or anything with Windows 8. It is fine for gaming.

But I'm sticking with Windows 7 only as I find Windows 8 irritating.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Feb 18, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Is it free upgrading to Windows 8.1 from Windows 8?



Yup. It is free


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 18, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Is it free upgrading to Windows 8.1 from Windows 8?



Yes, but only through Windows Store, not through a clean installation.


----------



## tkin (Feb 18, 2014)

Hey guys, just a question, how much do I need to pay for a Barebones Windows 8 x64 license? Minimum price, even a license key will do, I'll get the iso off torrents, and is it worth upgrading from win 7?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 18, 2014)

~5.3k for a non-pro SL(single language) system builder edition but in my opinion it is not worth it unless you specifically prefer win 8 metro interface.functionality wise there is no significant improvement unless you consider a 10-20 sec decrease in boot time or 4-5% lower cpu/ram usage as significant improvement.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 18, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> ~5.3k for a non-pro SL(single language) system builder edition but in my opinion it is not worth it unless you specifically prefer win 8 metro interface.functionality wise there is no significant improvement unless you consider a 10-20 sec decrease in boot time or 4-5% lower cpu/ram usage as significant improvement.



One of the biggest improvement I've seen with Windows 8 is very low battery consumption and low heating in laptops (observed this with multiple laptops after upgrading to Windows 8). Also, the overall experience is much faster in Windows 8/8.1 than in Windows 7. Additionally, almost all problems; like driver issues and BSODs; have been fixed.


----------



## Gollum (Feb 18, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Upgraded to Windows 8.1. It's faster than 8.



you dont know how much sh it i have to face everyday due to win 8.1 at work
no its not fast its the same speed
thank goodness my ultrabook is still at win8


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 18, 2014)

windows 8.1 created some issues for me especially with the installation of office 2013 and nero. But still i am on windows 8.1


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 18, 2014)

Gollum said:


> you dont know how much sh it i have to face everyday due to win 8.1 at work
> no its not fast its the same speed
> thank goodness my ultrabook is still at win8





rijinpk1 said:


> windows 8.1 created some issues for me especially with the installation of office 2013 and nero. But still i am on windows 8.1



These type of comments holds me back to update to 8.1 

- - - Updated - - -



tkin said:


> Hey guys, just a question, how much do I need to pay for a Barebones Windows 8 x64 license? Minimum price, even a license key will do, I'll get the iso off torrents, and is it worth upgrading from win 7?



You missed the golden chance..!!  I got it for 2k, when MS was offering the price at the beginning of the release.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 18, 2014)

^^that's what i meant.if you can get win 8 license for ~2k(might still be possible using dreamspark) then get it but if it is costing 5.3k & win 7 is running fine for you with no issues(laptops running xp too lasted for years & win 7 is certainly better than xp) then there is no pressing need to spend this much on win 8.


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 18, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> From when did 7 was known for BSODs ? Driver support is bound to increase by every OS iteration, if it doesn't, it'd be considered as a fail. Win 8 is a bit faster, nothing else. Can't say about battery improvements.



I believe he was referring to the BSODs that plagued early W8. I remember them all too well.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 19, 2014)

pranav0091 said:


> I believe he was referring to the BSODs that plagued early W8. I remember them all too well.



Yo, thanks for pointing out; probably read in a jiffy.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 19, 2014)

Guys from where can I buy Win 8.1 Pro for cheap? I am pretty bored with pirated versions.
Also what's the difference between VL and Pro versions of Win 8.1? The one I am using is some Pro VL but it says Win 8.1 Pro under device manager!


----------



## topgear (Feb 19, 2014)

VL stands for Volume Licensing which generally indicates a single key can be used to install and activate windows on multiple devices.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 19, 2014)

pirated win 8/8.1 versions typically use VL activation as unlike win 7 there is no slic activation crack possible for win 8.there is no way to get win 8/8.1 pro cheap except maybe through dreamspark.btw a typical home user doesn't need win8pro as win 8 is sufficient.


----------



## Gollum (Feb 19, 2014)

So I used kms today and it helped me activate a test win8.1 machine just fine and I was able to run updates and download apps from store and so on.
right now I'm running this as a test VM. tomorrow I will try it out on a few test notebooks at office


----------



## gameranand (Feb 19, 2014)

Gollum said:


> So I used kms today and it helped me activate a test win8.1 machine just fine and I was able to run updates and download apps from store and so on.
> right now I'm running this as a test VM. tomorrow I will try it out on a few test notebooks at office



KMS ?? As in the the activator from TPB ??


----------



## Piyush (Feb 19, 2014)

gameranand said:


> KMS ?? As in the the activator from TPB ??



An update is available for Windows 7 and Windows Server 2008 R2 KMS hosts to support Windows 8 and Windows Server 2012


----------



## gameranand (Feb 19, 2014)

Piyush said:


> An update is available for Windows 7 and Windows Server 2008 R2 KMS hosts to support Windows 8 and Windows Server 2012



Oh...Misunderstood that.


----------



## icebags (Mar 1, 2014)

thinking of formatting and os reload. 

currently i have windows 8, and it seems totally stable. so, do i download 8.1 this time, or continue with 8? anything to gain/loose if i get 8.1 ?


----------



## amjath (Mar 1, 2014)

icebags said:


> thinking of formatting and os reload.
> 
> currently i have windows 8, and it seems totally stable. so, do i download 8.1 this time, or continue with 8? anything to gain/loose if i get 8.1 ?



Boot to desktop, start button are day to day changes made. Other small fixes. If u want to get 8.1 iso working with windows 8, u can go few pages back or check for tutorial.
Link for iso


harshilsharma63 said:


> Trick to get windows 8.1 iso: Download the Windows 8.1 ISO using a Windows 8 key and some simple trickery




Here is a list of changes for you


amjath said:


> Windows 8.1 update is over just now.
> I had no reinstalling of driver issue, everything went smooth.
> My impressions so far:
> *Windows 8 3/4 to 1/4 split screen changed to equal half is great.
> ...





Gollum said:


> more changes
> kioskmode
> working folders-like google drive
> clicking any folder or file in exolorer brings a tick mark next to it
> ...


----------



## icebags (Mar 1, 2014)

is it stable ? any performance changes for games etc ?


----------



## topgear (Mar 3, 2014)

Microsoft Said To Be Considering A Free Version Of Windows 8.1 | TechCrunch


----------



## tkin (Mar 3, 2014)

topgear said:


> Microsoft Said To Be Considering A Free Version Of Windows 8.1 | TechCrunch



Most probably severely limited....


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 3, 2014)

icebags said:


> is it stable ? any performance changes for games etc ?



Yes, it is stable and good for gaming.


----------



## topgear (Mar 4, 2014)

tkin said:


> Most probably severely limited....



yep, there's nothing as free OS from MS


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 4, 2014)

topgear said:


> yep, there's nothing as free OS from MS



it will be free



Spoiler



for 30 days 



Spoiler



then you need to pay $$$ to activate it 






@tkin, are you a gintama fan?  for the avatar


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2014)

icebags said:


> is it stable ? any performance changes for games etc ?



I am using it for quite some time now. Very stable.



topgear said:


> Microsoft Said To Be Considering A Free Version Of Windows 8.1 | TechCrunch



Limited.


----------



## andy_65_in (Mar 13, 2014)

i have developed some issues with my win 8 laptop-one day when i opened the destop i was surprised to see a smaller size of all icons eg the window explorer,the chrome icon etc.so i increased the size by personalize mode but even then they look funny.what should be my resolution setting is 1366x768 and i am working on medium size of items and title baris 12 BOLD.how should i correct it


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 13, 2014)

andy_65_in said:


> i have developed some issues with my win 8 laptop-one day when i opened the destop i was surprised to see a smaller size of all icons eg the window explorer,the chrome icon etc.so i increased the size by personalize mode but even then they look funny.what should be my resolution setting is 1366x768 and i am working on medium size of items and title baris 12 BOLD.how should i correct it



can you post a screenshot?


----------



## sksundram (Mar 14, 2014)

@andy try this : click on an empty desktop. hold "ctrl" key and rotate the mouse wheel to increase/decrease the size of the icons. hope it helps.


----------



## andy_65_in (Mar 14, 2014)

thanks sk sundaram-it worked


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 17, 2014)

This is the Screenshot of My Laptop's Recent BSODs. It says DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE. I dont get it. It shows a system file as causing error. Can anyone help ?


----------



## topgear (Mar 20, 2014)

post the minidump file.


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 21, 2014)

Anyone running Windows 8/8.1 on 1920X1080 Resolution? Desktop/Laptop?


----------



## amjath (Mar 21, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Anyone running Windows 8/8.1 on 1920X1080 Resolution? Desktop/Laptop?


Yes why?


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 21, 2014)

Desktop or laptop? On my laptop, the texts are coming as blurry. I googled it, and found that many are facing this problem, and it is a fault in Windows 8 font rendering API. Some are able to fix it by some tweak, but they are not 100% working. Can you post SS of desktop/metro UI/IE?


----------



## amjath (Mar 21, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Desktop or laptop? On my laptop, the texts are coming as blurry. I googled it, and found that many are facing this problem, and it is a fault in Windows 8 font rendering API. Some are able to fix it by some tweak, but they are not 100% working. Can you post SS of desktop/metro UI/IE?



Desktop!
*i.imgur.com/6baprSV.png
*i.imgur.com/SJx4LgH.png

Same issue not fixed with Wndows8.1???


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 21, 2014)

topgear said:


> post the minidump file.




I'm Sorry I am unable to upload the minidump files. It says I dont have permission to read.  Can u tell how to attach that file. 

PS: And there is no option to upload files other than video and image.??


----------



## amjath (Mar 21, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> I'm Sorry I am unable to upload the minidump files. It says I dont have permission to read.  Can u tell how to attach that file.
> 
> PS: And there is no option to upload files other than video and image.??



upload it to Google drive or dropbox and share the link
Edit: Is ur drivers up to date, try updating ur network driver[read somewhere]


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 21, 2014)

amjath said:


> Desktop!
> Same issue not fixed with Wndows8.1???



I am running windows 8.1 only. I have attached the screenshot. If you notice carefully you will find out the fonts are not clear/blurry type. When I was using Windows 7, the fonts were smooth.


----------



## amjath (Mar 21, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> I am running windows 8.1 only. I have attached the screenshot. If you notice carefully you will find out the fonts are not clear/blurry type. When I was using Windows 7, the fonts were smooth.
> 
> View attachment 13944View attachment 13945



Did u try connecting ur laptop with monitor and getting same?
PS: I'm on phone so couldn't see the screen shot properly


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 21, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> I am running windows 8.1 only. I have attached the screenshot. If you notice carefully you will find out the fonts are not clear/blurry type. When I was using Windows 7, the fonts were smooth.
> 
> View attachment 13944View attachment 13945



Have you set cleartype properly ?


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 22, 2014)

pranav0091 said:


> Have you set cleartype properly ?



Not a problem with cleartype. I got a fix anyway. In Display Settings, there is an option "Let me choose one scalling level" , by default it was unchecked, I checked it and rebooted, now the fonts are coming fine.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 25, 2014)

Anyone using the leaked Windows 8.1 Update 1?


----------



## aaruni (Mar 25, 2014)

How is win 8 for gaming? Will I see a boost in performance than when I am running Win 7 on the same laptop?

Specs in siggy.


----------



## amjath (Apr 2, 2014)

Anyone using Yahoo mail metro app. Do u guys face any issues when accessing Sent folder????


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 2, 2014)

What are the essential Windows 8 apps you guys use?


----------



## amjath (Apr 2, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> What are the essential Windows 8 apps you guys use?



I daily use 
Y mail
news[stock]
sports[stock]
Flipboard
Engadget
Amazon
Skype
Twitter
YoutubeArt
Skype
Was using "People"[Stock] for facebook now no facebook
Onedrive[use in near future]
Tom's Hardware
Music[Stock]
Multimedia 8 
Sometimes Sudoku, Flow and Flow Bridges


----------



## kashyap upadhyay (Apr 2, 2014)

Still registry support which can be hacked easily


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 2, 2014)

[MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION] Thanks. gonna try these apps.


----------



## amjath (Apr 2, 2014)

kashyap upadhyay said:


> Still registry support which can be hacked easily



Wow then what else


----------



## aaruni (Apr 3, 2014)

aaruni said:


> How is win 8 for gaming? Will I see a boost in performance than when I am running Win 7 on the same laptop?
> 
> Specs in siggy.



no reply ?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Apr 3, 2014)

No significant change in game performance


----------



## aaruni (Apr 3, 2014)

how about other things? boot-times, ability to multi-boot with various linux distros ?


----------



## amjath (Apr 3, 2014)

aaruni said:


> how about other things? boot-times, ability to multi-boot with various linux distros ?



Boot time is the fastest ever. But don't know about multi boot


----------



## marvelousprashant (Apr 3, 2014)

Boot time is faster. Multi boot is possible but certain OEMs disable this capability. Definitely possible if you are on a custom built pc


----------



## aaruni (Apr 3, 2014)

marvelousprashant said:


> Boot time is faster. Multi boot is possible but certain OEMs disable this capability. Definitely possible if you are on a custom built pc



HP Laptop. Currently running Ubuntu/Win7 dual boot.

Hoping for running Ubuntu/Win8/Arch/Oikyo/Kali/Ubuntu Beta multiboot.


----------



## icebags (Apr 3, 2014)

classic start menu is coming back ?
Microsoft unveils new features of Windows 8.1 Update 1 Software | Softwares | ThinkDigit News


----------



## tanmaymohan (Apr 4, 2014)

Boot time is much faster than 7 . Make sure you have fast startup option enabled in power settings(in win8 ofc)


----------



## aaruni (Apr 4, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> Boot time is much faster than 7 . Make sure you have fast startup option enabled in power settings(in win8 ofc)



but fastboot disables stuff like USB boot, or booting into other systems (OSs), etc ?


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 5, 2014)

aaruni said:


> HP Laptop. Currently running Ubuntu/Win7 dual boot.
> 
> Hoping for running Ubuntu/Win8/Arch/Oikyo/Kali/Ubuntu Beta multiboot.



Woah... Thats a lot of os. Why you need these many os?  Just curious to know the reason.


----------



## aaruni (Apr 5, 2014)

I need so many OS because I've never used all those OS. If not possible, I can work with Linux/win dual boot.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 5, 2014)

aaruni said:


> but fastboot disables stuff like USB boot, or booting into other systems (OSs), etc ?



I am sure you can always activate usb as the first boot device whenever you need.

And BTW the reason why windows 8 feels to boot fast is as per my observation is that windows 8 have its own boot loader. What I mean is that when bootloader of windows 8 starts almost the entire OS is already loaded completely. That's apparent when you select other OS from the list then the PC reboots from scratch to load the other OS.

That makes another thing of W8 which I don't really like.


----------



## aaruni (Apr 5, 2014)

Well, I'll be using GRUB/UEFI bootloader. Win8 will be a secondary OS


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 7, 2014)

I created a 15-20GB partition for installing Ubuntu (trying it out), no more using it. So I want my 20GB back in one of my partitions. How can I do it ?

My laptop is currently running in Windows 8.1


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 7, 2014)

anupam_pb said:


> I created a 15-20GB partition for installing Ubuntu (trying it out), no more using it. So I want my 20GB back in one of my partitions. How can I do it ?
> 
> My laptop is currently running in Windows 8.1



If you want to just try out the OS, why not run it in a virtual machine instead? Much safer and easy.


----------



## aaruni (Apr 7, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> If you want to just try out the OS, why not run it in a virtual machine instead? Much safer and easy.



he said that he had already tried ubuntu, and wanted his ubuntu partition merged with his main partition


----------



## amjath (Apr 7, 2014)

amjath said:


> Anyone using Yahoo mail metro app. Do u guys face any issues when accessing Sent folder????



Guys??


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 7, 2014)

aaruni said:


> he said that he had already tried ubuntu, and wanted his ubuntu partition merged with his main partition



Exactly, now how can i merge it with existing partition??


----------



## aaruni (Apr 8, 2014)

OK, I need to install windows server 2012 R2 (so, that's windows 8.1), but it won't install if I don't enter the product key. It is a genuine product, and I can activate it twice, and twice only, so I don't want to waste those activations on a non-stable PC (read previous page for my multi-boot aims). Any workarounds for this problem ?


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 8, 2014)

aaruni said:


> OK, I need to install windows server 2012 R2 (so, that's windows 8.1), but it won't install if I don't enter the product key. It is a genuine product, and I can activate it twice, and twice only, so I don't want to waste those activations on a non-stable PC (read previous page for my multi-boot aims). Any workarounds for this problem ?



I did this for Windows 8.1, you can try for server.

create a bootable USB.

Now go to the USB, then *source *folder.
Create a file named "ei.cfg" there and add the following lines.



Spoiler



[EditionID]
Professional
[Channel]
Retail
[VL]
0



Now boot from the USB, It will not ask for 8.1 key in the beginning of the installation. Once the installation completes, you can skip he steps where it ask for product key.

For activating, you can try any license backup and restore tool like Advanced Token Manager.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 9, 2014)

why waste any activation attempt at all?use trial version instead.
Download Windows Server 2012 R2


----------



## theserpent (Apr 11, 2014)

So if you dont update to 8.1 update 1 before may 12 or something you wont get any updates later...  wth microsoft


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 11, 2014)

Will it be a good idea to upgrade to windows 8.1 from windows 7 considering gaming?


----------



## aaruni (Apr 11, 2014)

theserpent said:


> So if you dont update to 8.1 update 1 before may 12 or something you wont get any updates later...  wth microsoft



misleading post.

you won't get any updates later, *till you upgrade to 8.1*.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 11, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> Will it be a good idea to upgrade to windows 8.1 from windows 7 considering gaming?



i didn't experience any problems. it might depends on games too. but all/most of them should be compatible.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Apr 11, 2014)

The only game I had issues with on win8 was dirt3 
Don't know whether there is a patch for ot or not


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 12, 2014)

aaruni said:


> misleading post.
> 
> you won't get any updates later, *till you upgrade to 8.1*.



What if I'm already in 8.1 and didn't update to 8.1 update 1 by may 11 ? What will Happen!


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 12, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> What if I'm already in 8.1 and didn't update to 8.1 update 1 by may 11 ? What will Happen!



You will still remain in W8.1.

Jokes aside, whats the big confusion? You can unpdate whenever you want, if you want. But if you want the latest update, you have to update all the previous versions as well. Thats how incremental updates work, universally.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 12, 2014)

Windows 8.1 Update 1 is a Mandatory Update
for Future Security Update Offerings


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 12, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Windows 8.1 Update 1 is a Mandatory Update
> for Future Security Update Offerings



Nothing new. Updates have had dependencies like forever. Could you instal Win XP SP2 without having SP 1 ? This is no different. The only difference being that now they are asking it for smaller updates as well. Makes perfect sense for them.


----------



## amjath (Apr 12, 2014)

This is not a serious issue, I dont get it why Internet is going gaga for it. Windows 8.1 is ~3gb of update from windows 8. So unlike windows 7 or xp, where you can download all the little little updates all over again.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 12, 2014)

How do I check if I am on WIn 8.1 Update 1 or not ??


----------



## aaruni (Apr 12, 2014)

If I use a torrented, but untouched copy of win8 for a week, it isn't considered as piracy, is it ?


----------



## amjath (Apr 12, 2014)

gameranand said:


> How do I check if I am on WIn 8.1 Update 1 or not ??



Go to registry
 HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion
On the right, u can find "BuildLabEx".
For Windows 8.1 Update 1 the BuildLaxEx should be "9600.16581....."

OR 

In short right click, a tile in Start Screen u can see classic menu drop on the tile. Thats Windows 8.1 Update 1

- - - Updated - - -



aaruni said:


> If I use a torrented, but untouched copy of win8 for a week, it isn't considered as piracy, is it ?



Untouched?? What about Product Key


----------



## aaruni (Apr 12, 2014)

amjath said:


> Go to registry
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion
> On the right, u can find "BuildLabEx".
> For Windows 8.1 Update 1 the BuildLaxEx should be "9600.16581....."
> ...



There was a post suggesting you could install it w/o the product key by modding some file. I promise not to crack it or register it. Gonna move to win server genuine, but wanna test windows for a week before committing to it.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 12, 2014)

amjath said:


> Go to registry
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion
> On the right, u can find "BuildLabEx".
> For Windows 8.1 Update 1 the BuildLaxEx should be "9600.16581....."
> ...



it is 9600.17031........... for me.

- - - Updated - - -



gameranand said:


> How do I check if I am on WIn 8.1 Update 1 or not ??



you will see some changes in the tiled interface like a quick button for shutdown and search besides your name.


----------



## amjath (Apr 12, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> it is 9600.17031........... for me.



I might be wrong. U got the update

- - - Updated - - -



aaruni said:


> There was a post suggesting you could install it w/o the product key by modding some file. I promise not to crack it or register it. Gonna move to win server genuine, but wanna test windows for a week before committing to it.



Microsoft is giving out Windows 8.1 Enterprise for a 90 day trial. U can check it out 
*technet.microsoft.com/en-in/evalcenter/hh699156.aspx


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 12, 2014)

amjath said:


> I might be wrong. U got the update



i manually downloaded the required updates separately and installed it. i did not use microsoft store. it would be a pain for me to download 900mb file through store with my slow internet connection..


----------



## amjath (Apr 12, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> i manually downloaded the required updates separately and installed it. i did not use microsoft store. it would be a pain for me to download 900mb file through store with my slow internet connection..



I see..

I found my update after force checking for update. Downloading now


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 12, 2014)

amjath said:


> I see..
> 
> I found my update after force checking for update. Downloading now



getting good speed??

@mods, how about changing the thread title as  The Windows 8/8.1 Thread ?


----------



## amjath (Apr 12, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> getting good speed??
> 
> @mods, how about changing the thread title as  The Windows 8/8.1 Thread ?



I have 512Kbps Connection only


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 12, 2014)

amjath said:


> I have 512Kbps Connection only



me too


----------



## gameranand (Apr 12, 2014)

Downloading the update now. Damn its fckin huge. Nearly 1 GB.


----------



## aaruni (Apr 12, 2014)

amjath said:


> Microsoft is giving out Windows 8.1 Enterprise for a 90 day trial. U can check it out
> Download Windows 8.1 Enterprise Evaluation



I cannot download the file using my download manager, and I'm sure as hell not downloading the 3GB iso from my browser.


----------



## amjath (Apr 12, 2014)

Windows 8.1 Update 1 Initial Impression
#Feels much faster
# metro apps opens a lot faster
#Start Screen power Option added [Useful]
#Search button near login name [lame I dont like, pressing Win key and type something will automatically start search was better. Its still there but a button for it is lame]\
#Classic right click menu for Start screen tiles [its good but the former looks good]
#Taskbar appears on the start screen [WTF seriously]
#Adding Metro Apps shortcut on taskbar [+1 for this]
#Added close button and minimize button for metro apps [WTF]
#Taskbar shows again for metro apps [WTF hate this a lot]
#Minimizing metro apps minimize to taskbar [So minimizing metro apps has shortcuts on taskbar and also on right pane. Comeon Seriously]
#Added "Show my desktop background on start" option in Taskbar and Navigation properties [Okay]


My initial and personal impression


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 12, 2014)

amjath said:


> This is not a serious issue, I dont get it why Internet is going gaga for it. Windows 8.1 is ~3gb of update from windows 8. So unlike windows 7 or xp, where you can download all the little little updates all over again.



That's right. What I understand is...

1. If you are on Win 8 and don't update, then you will continue to receive update till Jan 12, 2016. So there's no problem if you are on Win 8.
2. Now, if you are on Win 8.1 you must update to Win 8.1 Update 1 before May 12 in order to receive future updates. So if you don't update you are going to miss future updates.

Only problem I see is, if you are on Win 8.1 (or planning to move to Win 8.1) then 12th May is the deadline, that's a serious issue. If someone wants to update to Win 8.1 Update 1 from Win 8.1 later (after 12th May) I think they are saying it won't work. (Is it like this? :O)


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 12, 2014)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> That's right. What I understand is...
> 
> 1. If you are on Win 8 and don't update, then you will continue to receive update till Jan 12, 2016. So there's no problem if you are on Win 8.
> 2. Now, if you are on Win 8.1 you must update to Win 8.1 Update 1 before May 12 in order to receive future updates. So if you don't update you are going to miss future updates.



correct.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 12, 2014)

> If someone wants to update to Win 8.1 Update 1 from Win 8.1 later (after 12th May) I think they are saying it won't work. (Is it like this? :O)


i don't think so.what it means is that after 12th may win 8.1 will only show win 8.1 update 1 as the only available update.at least this was the case with my win 7 after its support ended & i only saw SP1 as the only available update.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 12, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> i manually downloaded the required updates separately and installed it. i did not use microsoft store. it would be a pain for me to download 900mb file through store with my slow internet connection..



Can you give me the link ?

- - - Updated - - -



ariftwister said:


> View attachment 13884
> 
> This is the Screenshot of My Laptop's Recent BSODs. It says DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE. I dont get it. It shows a system file as causing error. Can anyone help ?





topgear said:


> post the minidump file.






amjath said:


> upload it to Google drive or dropbox and share the link
> Edit: Is ur drivers up to date, try updating ur network driver[read somewhere]



*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/81868447/IMP/040114-49828-01.dmp

*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/81868447/IMP/040614-48343-01.dmp

*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/81868447/IMP/040814-44390-01.dmp


Here's The Minidump file as requested. Sorry it took this long. I thought the issue was resolved, until I realized I am wrong when it again happened recently.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 12, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Can you give me the link ?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -



follow here How to download and install Windows 8.1 Update 1 for free (right now) | ExtremeTech


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> follow here How to download and install Windows 8.1 Update 1 for free (right now) | ExtremeTech



I simply used Windows Update to do this and updated without any problems at all. Now I am on WIn 8.1 Update 1.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 13, 2014)

Dam why is there such a lame conditon?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 13, 2014)

gameranand said:


> I simply used Windows Update to do this and updated without any problems at all. Now I am on WIn 8.1 Update 1.



yep. i know. I downloaded manually because of my pitty internet connection. If something happens in the middle and download restarts without resuming, then i am doomed.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Dam why is there such a lame conditon?



What condition ??


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 13, 2014)

BTW max of you guys are using Win 8 or Win 8.1?

Actually after reading so much of failure update stories, I couldn't took risk to update to Win 8.1. 

What you guys suggest? Stay with Win 8 or move to Win 8.1?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2014)

I have been using Win 8.1 for many months now. No issues so far, also it looks good and increases productivity, IMO update and also update to 8.1 Upadate 1.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 13, 2014)

gameranand said:


> What condition ??



the dead line of may 12 for current windows 8.1 users.

- - - Updated - - -



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> BTW max of you guys are using Win 8 or Win 8.1?
> 
> Actually after reading so much of failure update stories, I couldn't took risk to update to Win 8.1.
> 
> What you guys suggest? Stay with Win 8 or move to Win 8.1?



no issues till now for 8.1. update files can be downloaded manually if you fear about failing such downloads(windows 8.1 update 1).


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 13, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> the dead line of may 12 for current windows 8.1 users.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



What deadline ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 13, 2014)

pranav0091 said:


> What deadline ?



if you are on windows 8.1 and failing to download and install the newly released update 1 before may 12, you will not receive any future updates from microsoft. you might still see update 1 on store as told by whitestar. and that may be the last update you get from microsoft.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2014)

What sort of idiocy is this. Why the time bound ? Any particular reasons ??


----------



## amjath (Apr 13, 2014)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> BTW max of you guys are using Win 8 or Win 8.1?
> 
> Actually after reading so much of failure update stories, I couldn't took risk to update to Win 8.1.
> 
> What you guys suggest? Stay with Win 8 or move to Win 8.1?



this is what happened to me when I updated Windows 8.1 from Windows 8
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/software-q/157778-windows-8-thread-34.html#post2019392


amjath said:


> last night my update was downloading and completed ~2.3GB and when i woke up and saw everything is fu**ed up. Now have to start everything again
> 
> update start from where it stopped


even if the update gets screwed it will resume with no issues so go ahead


----------



## aaruni (Apr 13, 2014)

gameranand said:


> What sort of idiocy is this. Why the time bound ? Any particular reasons ??



probably to avoid a similar situation like XP, and forcing the users to get on the shiniest boat.


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 13, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> if you are on windows 8.1 and failing to download and install the newly released update 1 before may 12, you will not receive any future updates from microsoft. you might still see update 1 on store as told by whitestar. and that may be the last update you get from microsoft.



There is no deadline. You can download whenever you want.

You just have to download all previous update before the latest one, starting from W8.1 Update 1.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 13, 2014)

pranav0091 said:


> There is no deadline. You can download whenever you want.
> 
> You just have to download all previous update before the latest one, starting from W8.1 Update 1.



Microsoft requires migration to Windows 8.1 Update within 5 weeks - Computerworld


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 13, 2014)

This is what I'm trying to understand. What if someone needs to reinstall the OS after 12th May? In that case he/she needs to update to Win 8.1 first (if he bought Win 8), then again Win 8.1 Update 1 and that too won't help as the user will be missing all the future updates after all these hassles too.

Though there's too much confusion regarding this I guess. \

If it's like, user needs to install Win 8.1 Update 1 to receive future updates then it's fine, because that's how incremental update works.

But I think it's not that. What MS is saying is user needs to update to Win 8.1 Update 1 before 12th May in order to receive future updates. *So if a user updates to Win 8.1 Update 1 after 12th May then also he/she will miss future update*.

In that case it's better to stay with Win 8 to be secure (in case of reinstalling) 

Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## aaruni (Apr 13, 2014)

lol no.

After 12th may, there will not be any win8 updates, only win8.1 updates. get it now ?


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 13, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> Microsoft requires migration to Windows 8.1 Update within 5 weeks - Computerworld



You have misread it. What I said still stands


----------



## aaruni (Apr 14, 2014)

I still don't understand all the confusion with win 8.1 update 1. Its like any other incremental update. Like how, you were required to update to win XP SP3 before you could get any more updates from ms update, its the same thing. Update to win8.1 update1 before you get more updates.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 14, 2014)

aaruni said:


> lol no.
> 
> After 12th may, there will not be any win8 updates, only win8.1 updates. get it now ?



That's completely wrong. the whole confusion is with Win 8.1.

Win 8 will continue to receive updates till 2016.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 14, 2014)

Yeah its really is confusing. Please share here if you guys happen to find the exact situation.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 14, 2014)

here is the end to this debate:
Microsoft requires migration to Windows 8.1 Update within 5 weeks - Computerworld


> Those still *running Windows 8 RTM* from October 2012 do not have to update to Windows 8.1 Update to continue getting patches. *But those users have their own deadline -- Jan. 12, 2016 -- to migrate to Windows 8.1.* After that date, Windows 8 RTM will not be eligible for security updates and other fixes and enhancements.


*summary:anyone can update to win 8.1 from win 8 or win 8.1 update 1 from win 8.1 anytime but only those running win 8 or win 8.1 update 1(no matter when you got it) will get updates after 12th may.*


----------



## aaruni (Apr 14, 2014)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> That's completely wrong. the whole confusion is with Win 8.1.
> 
> Win 8 will continue to receive updates till 2016.



My bad in writing . replace win 8 with win 8.1, replace 8.1 with 8.1 update 1. Then the post makes sense.


----------



## amjath (Apr 14, 2014)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> That's completely wrong. the whole confusion is with Win 8.1.
> 
> Win 8 will continue to receive updates till 2016.




My guess is Microsoft will check ur product using product key/Microsoft account whether it is newly installed or reinstall


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 14, 2014)

^^see my previous post.MS doesn't care whether it is reinstall or new install.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 15, 2014)

I have a laptop purshace lined up probably in 2 months,So when I get that laptop(maybe after may 12th) then I wont be able to update to 8.1 update 1 right?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 15, 2014)

did i wrote in Shakespearean english?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 15, 2014)

theserpent said:


> I have a laptop purshace lined up probably in 2 months,So when I get that laptop(maybe after may 12th) then I wont be able to update to 8.1 update 1 right?





whitestar_999 said:


> here is the end to this debate:
> Microsoft requires migration to Windows 8.1 Update within 5 weeks - Computerworld
> 
> *summary:anyone can update to win 8.1 from win 8 or win 8.1 update 1 from win 8.1 anytime but only those running win 8 or win 8.1 update 1(no matter when you got it) will get updates after 12th may.*



Read the summary again


----------



## theserpent (Apr 15, 2014)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Read the summary again



Oh,So it means... after 12th may unless we update to update 1...we wont get future updates?


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 15, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Oh,So it means... after 12th may unless we update to update 1...we wont get future updates?



Yep. There, that wasnt that hard


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 17, 2014)

What's wrong with 8.1 ? I don't like 8.1 u 1 and also I don't want to downgrade to 8


----------



## andy_65_in (Apr 20, 2014)

what are the major advantages of win 8.1 over 8


----------



## Gollum (Apr 20, 2014)

andy_65_in said:


> what are the major advantages of win 8.1 over 8



The major advantage is that you get a .1 after 8

j/k

Changed UI and Start button dummy for starters, Lots of incompatibility issues.
Things that used to run fine on 8 wont on 8.1
better calculator app.
kiosk mode and lots of stuff that you can break after you edit the group policies.


----------



## andy_65_in (Apr 20, 2014)

well golum then i better stick with my win 8


----------



## amjath (Apr 21, 2014)

andy_65_in said:


> well golum then i better stick with my win 8



Didn't u read few articles back. May 16 is the deadline for update then no update after Ma(rch)y 2016


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 21, 2014)

^^you didn't read even posts above yours.


----------



## amjath (Apr 21, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^you didn't read even posts above yours.



Sorry i didn't get you


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 22, 2014)

Updated to 8.1 Update 1. 1 thing I liked about this update is the metro apps have title bar. It's good.

 Also I have noticed a thing, if we launch a modern app from start screen it will open with rotating transition. But if we start the app from taskbar it doesn't have that transition. 

Also the mouse pointer doesn't change to hand grabbing symbol,  If you move to top of metro app even if you click and hold and move down (to close the app) it still remains as normal mouse pointer. It's kind of lame.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 22, 2014)

[MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION],see posts #1351 & #1352 above.


----------



## amjath (Apr 23, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION],see posts #1351 & #1352 above.



I'm in a hell a lot of confusion. My statement and 1351 are same right. Or Did I made another stupid grammar mistake 

Anyways chill out


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 23, 2014)

march 2016 is more than 2 years away by which time most likely win 9 will come out.your post was just adding confusion(when already there is so much of it) hence the reply.i hope you didn't take this in wrong way.


----------



## amjath (Apr 23, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> march 2016 is more than 2 years away by which time most likely win 9 will come out.your post was just adding confusion(when already there is so much of it) hence the reply.i hope you didn't take this in wrong way.



Thanks for the clarification, mistake from my part  BTW I didn't take anything in wrong way


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 23, 2014)

i too made a mistake by not clarifying.it's just that i was tired of the update doubts at that time even after clarifying everything multiple times.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 24, 2014)

So guys is there a way to downgrade a Windows 8(.1 u1) modern app?
 Any hack? Also what is the file format for Windows modern app?


----------



## amjath (Apr 24, 2014)

Okay so,
I have Windows 8.1 ISO and can i download these files
*www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=42335

so that if I want to clean install Windows 8.1 update 1 and want to continue getting updates


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 24, 2014)

yes but read install instructions carefully because these updates need to be installed in a specific order.


----------



## amjath (Apr 24, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> yes but read install instructions carefully because these updates need to be installed in a specific order.



Yes I read the order and I will make a note. So other people too can follow this for without getting blacklisted with MS


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 24, 2014)

is there a option in windows 8.1 for old start menu...metro is not of my type


----------



## amjath (Apr 24, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> is there a option in windows 8.1 for old start menu...metro is not of my type



3rd party yes.
But expected to come in August update


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 24, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> So guys is there a way to downgrade a Windows 8(.1 u1) modern app?
> Any hack? Also what is the file format for Windows modern app?



Am I invisible or what? I don't get any reply


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 24, 2014)

though i don't use win 8 still an app is just a software & like any other software downgrading involves installing an older version(if possible).


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 25, 2014)

^ but those apps are available only in store. How can I obtain older version of that app?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 1, 2014)

*winsupersite.com/windows-8/windows-81-tip-download-windows-81-iso-windows-8-product-key => Can anyone please verify & confirm if this is a fool proof method to download Win 8.1 ISO?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 1, 2014)

Guys updating to win 8.1 deletes the installed programs (program files)?


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 1, 2014)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Guys updating to win 8.1 deletes the installed programs (program files)?



No usually it doesn't


----------



## amjath (May 1, 2014)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> *winsupersite.com/windows-8/windows-81-tip-download-windows-81-iso-windows-8-product-key => Can anyone please verify & confirm if this is a fool proof method to download Win 8.1 ISO?



Yes it works. same method i did and downloaded it long back. Proof!!
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/software-q/157778-windows-8-thread-35.html#post2021267


----------



## gameranand (May 2, 2014)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Guys updating to win 8.1 deletes the installed programs (program files)?



Nope it doesn't.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 2, 2014)

Thanks guys for confirming 

Updated to Win 8.1 

Thank god everything is fine


----------



## amjath (May 2, 2014)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Thanks guys for confirming
> 
> Updated to Win 8.1
> 
> Thank god everything is fine



Windows 8.1 or Windows 8.1 update 1


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 2, 2014)

I'm regularly facing disk thrashing issue in Win 8 by ntoskrnl.exe.


----------



## amjath (May 2, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I'm regularly facing disk thrashing issue in Win 8 by ntoskrnl.exe.



memtest86??
sfc/scannow??
Repair using Windows disk???
Scan HDD for errors

Hope u did anyone of the above


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 2, 2014)

why is there so much negativity arounf 8.1 update 1. what is the issues I would like to know?

 I love the new title bar on modern apps and the ability to pin them to task bar. finally I have started using modern apps now.


----------



## amjath (May 2, 2014)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> why is there so much negativity arounf 8.1 update 1. what is the issues I would like to know?
> 
> I love the new title bar on modern apps and the ability to pin them to task bar. finally I have started using modern apps now.



I have been using modern apps since its inception


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 2, 2014)

amjath said:


> Windows 8.1 or Windows 8.1 update 1



Win 8.1

I'm still not getting Win 8.1 Update 1. I guess windows will update it anyway within few days 

Though I'm bit confused. Because according to *windows.microsoft.com/en-in/windows-8/install-latest-update-windows-8-1 I know how can I identify whether I have Win 8.1 update installed. 

And I also followed the instructions there. But I installed all the updates that have been shown to me, and now there's no update to install. But still I'm missing Win 8.1 update 1.

Any idea what can I do from my side?

*i.imgur.com/HdG3qKN.png

*i.imgur.com/CYivokp.png


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 2, 2014)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Win 8.1
> 
> I'm still not getting Win 8.1 Update 1. I guess windows will update it anyway within few days
> 
> ...



try to download manually the update and then install.
 that is what i have done.
source here: *www.extremetech.com/computing/1780...stall-windows-8-1-update-1-for-free-right-now


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 2, 2014)

Well yeah, I can search MS Download Center and do it manually, but as per MS it should show in Updates. Don't know why it's missing 

Thanks for the link.

But before doing the same manually, is there any way to check whether MS Update already did it?


----------



## amjath (May 2, 2014)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Well yeah, I can search MS Download Center and do it manually, but as per MS it should show in Updates. Don't know why it's missing
> 
> Thanks for the link.
> 
> But before doing the same manually, is there any way to check whether MS Update already did it?



Urs still didn't update to Windows 8 Update 1
*www.aivanet.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/windows-8-1-update-1.jpg
Power button like this does not exist right?? Wait for a day


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 2, 2014)

Well, this process I knew. I was thinking of any other way to check. Anyway, I'd try to download manually if I don't get them within 2-3 days automatically.

Anyway thanks for all the help


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 3, 2014)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Well, this process I knew. I was thinking of any other way to check. Anyway, I'd try to download manually if I don't get them within 2-3 days automatically.
> 
> Anyway thanks for all the help



try to force update manually 2or 3 times.
make sure you have turned off metered connection. else you will not see any updates.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 3, 2014)

I always download updates manually from Microsoft Download Center in case I have to clean install the OS.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 3, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> try to force update manually 2or 3 times.
> make sure you have turned off metered connection. else you will not see any updates.



You mean Settins > PC Settings > Sky Drive > Metered Connections > In this tab I should turn off "Upload and Download files over metered connections" right?


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 3, 2014)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> You mean Settins > PC Settings > Sky Drive > Metered Connections > In this tab I should turn off "Upload and Download files over metered connections" right?



*news.softpedia.com/news/Windows-8-...matically-on-Metered-Connections-437470.shtml
i don think the option to be selected is under skydrive. look at other options under settings for the same. i dont really know,you can try the option under skydrive though.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 3, 2014)

Well I'm unable to find the settings as per *windows.microsoft.com/en-IN/windows-8/metered-internet-connections-frequently-asked-questions

Though I'm using Ethernet, and I'm not sure whether I'm on metered internet connection.

- - - Updated - - -

As far as I understand, you can only set / unset Wireless connections as Metered, not Ethernet connections.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 3, 2014)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Well I'm unable to find the settings as per *windows.microsoft.com/en-IN/windows-8/metered-internet-connections-frequently-asked-questions
> 
> Though I'm using Ethernet, and I'm not sure whether I'm on metered internet connection.
> 
> ...



i dont think so  
it is under pc & devices=>devices settings. check yours.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 3, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> i dont think so
> it is under pc & devices=>devices settings. check yours.



Yeah it's there. So I should turn it off right? Let's check 

Also you didn't get my point. The point is yes if you turn the settings off it'll prevent to download on metered connection.

But my statement was Ethernet is not considered as metered connection, so that settings doesn't matter if you turn it on / off. Because that setting will only work of you are on a metered connection.

Like you can set your wireless connections as metered connection under networks.

Though all these are just wild guess, I'm not 100% sure 

- - - Updated - - -

Update : Turning on or off that setting doesn't affect anything for me


----------



## Gauravs90 (May 3, 2014)

You have to install all the previous updates before the update 1 shows up.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 3, 2014)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Yeah it's there. So I should turn it off right? Let's check
> 
> Also you didn't get my point. The point is yes if you turn the settings off it'll prevent to download on metered connection.
> 
> ...



as per softpedia link, it must be turned on. try force checking for the update again. metered connection simply means you have a limited data plan. nothing else.



> nternet service providers can charge by the amount of data used (the amount of data sent and received by your PC). That's called a metered Internet connection. These plans often have a data limit, and if you exceed the limit you might have to pay extra. In some cases, you aren't charged extra but your connection speed becomes slower until the billing cycle ends.



make sure you have installed all the updates on the windows update. after that update 1 may appear on the windows update.  check here *windows.microsoft.com/en-in/windows-8/why-can-t-find-update-store


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 3, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> as per softpedia link, it must be turned on. try force checking for the update again. metered connection simply means you have a limited data plan. nothing else.



It's turned on 



> make sure you have installed all the updates on the windows update. after that update 1 may appear on the windows update.  check here *windows.microsoft.com/en-in/windows-8/why-can-t-find-update-store



Well all the updates that appeared I installed it already. Even I manually did "Check Now" and installed all the updates that appeared. Now even after continuous forced "Check Now", no updates are appearing anymore. 

*i.imgur.com/M30fETR.png


*I believe, there's nothing much I can do from my side. Let's wait for a week, if not, I'll download and install the updates manually *

Thanks a lot everyone for all the help


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 3, 2014)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> It's turned on
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that is the safe option. when you want to reinstall windows 8.1 later, you can update to update 1 without downloading the required files again saving bandwidth and time.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 4, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> that is the safe option. when you want to reinstall windows 8.1 later, you can update to update 1 without downloading the required files again saving bandwidth and time.



I have downloaded the updates from => *www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=42335

So I need to install all the updates in the order mentioned there right? Or I just need to install KB2919355?


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 4, 2014)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I have downloaded the updates from => *www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=42335
> 
> So I need to install all the updates in the order mentioned there right? Or I just need to install KB2919355?



all updates should be installed in the mentioned order.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 4, 2014)

Thanks 

Update to Win 8.1 Update 1 Finally


----------



## justgothere (May 4, 2014)

I'm not a techie. My vaio, Bought last year, has pre-installed win 8. I am fully happy with it. For last few months or is prompting to update to 8.1. I'm happy with the current OS as well as i have some purchased licensed softwares like Lightroom, nik software bundle and photoshop cs6 extended with which I wouldn't like to tinker around. I have read some past posts and it seems that if I don't upgrade, all I will miss is future upgrades. Is that it? Or am i missing something? Will the upgrade be worth the trouble? I use that laptop only for image editing, if that is relevant . 
Regards 
Somnath


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 4, 2014)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Thanks
> 
> Update to Win 8.1 Update 1 Finally



welcome 



justgothere said:


> I'm not a techie. My vaio, Bought last year, has pre-installed win 8. I am fully happy with it. For last few months or is prompting to update to 8.1. I'm happy with the current OS as well as i have some purchased licensed softwares like Lightroom, nik software bundle and photoshop cs6 extended with which I wouldn't like to tinker around. I have read some past posts and it seems that if I don't upgrade, all I will miss is future upgrades. Is that it? Or am i missing something? Will the upgrade be worth the trouble? I use that laptop only for image editing, if that is relevant .
> Regards
> Somnath



if you are on windows 8, there is no problem. you will still receive updates till 2016 as promised by microsoft. so dont worry.
if you upgrade to windows 8.1, then the newer update called update 1 is mandatory. if you dont install this update, you will not receive any future updates until you install the update 1. after installing the update 1, you will still receive the future updates though.


----------



## justgothere (May 5, 2014)

^^^ thank you very much. I'm relieved. Will remain with 8


----------



## amjath (May 22, 2014)

Tapatalk launched for Windows 8.1 yeehah


----------



## ariftwister (May 23, 2014)

amjath said:


> Tapatalk launched for Windows 8.1 yeehah



Free or paid?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 23, 2014)

^
Free.

Windows 8.x users can download from here:

*apps.microsoft.com/windows/en-us/app/0ea0706f-33ea-4842-8706-77e89cecda16


----------



## amjath (May 23, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Free or paid?



Free using it. But it is in the early stage. I cant review on Windows store since my tapatalk ID is gmail


----------



## sam_738844 (May 26, 2014)

Hello guys, 

i just upgraded to windows 8.1 from a windows 8, the problem is with the lockscreen, it just cant be changed. Whenever i browse or set another lockscreen except the default one, the waiting dots keeps rotating until i switch to another window and then when i get back to check if the screen is cahnged or not, its the same lockscreen. Anyone with 8.1 exp might help ?


----------



## omega44-xt (May 27, 2014)

Hey guys, after i upgraded my laptop to Win8.1, my dvd drive stopped reading dvds(didn't try cds). Same happened with my friend's laptop too, but his dvd drive reads cds. 

Any solutions?


----------



## ariftwister (May 27, 2014)

anupam_pb said:


> Hey guys, after i upgraded my laptop to Win8.1, my dvd drive stopped reading dvds(didn't try cds). Same happened with my friend's laptop too, but his dvd drive reads cds.
> 
> Any solutions?



Are you sure it's not hardware problem?  I'm on 8.1.1 now and dvd drive is working perfectly. I have updated many times though.


----------



## aaruni (May 27, 2014)

anupam_pb said:


> Hey guys, after i upgraded my laptop to Win8.1, my dvd drive stopped reading dvds(didn't try cds). Same happened with my friend's laptop too, but his dvd drive reads cds.
> 
> Any solutions?



try software updates and/or firmware updates


----------



## ariftwister (May 27, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> i just upgraded to windows 8.1 from a windows 8, the problem is with the lockscreen, it just cant be changed. Whenever i browse or set another lockscreen except the default one, the waiting dots keeps rotating until i switch to another window and then when i get back to check if the screen is cahnged or not, its the same lockscreen. Anyone with 8.1 exp might help ?



Normally those dots doesn't rotate more than few seconds in changing lockscreen wallpaper. Have you tried changing lockscreen wallpaper with other built in wallpapers AFAIK they don't load at all, they change instantly.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 27, 2014)

Ok my problem was solved by a simple wipe of the reading lens of dvd drive


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 10, 2014)

I have a problem. 
I have win 8.1. 
have 4 drives, two are of 1000 MB each
one C drive (for win 8.1) and another Drive for which i have my docs and other stuff. 
now, for a new Linux partition(i'm going to dualboot, with either ubuntu or kali), i'm trying to free up disk space, but the windows partition isn't getting any smaller (by the inbuilt tool ) and also, no new partion is able to be created, it shows error as max no. of drives.
so can i delete on one of those OEM drives (they contain dos, with which the Laptop came.
i have 500 GB Harddisk, Lenovo G510 (i5 4200M + 500GB HDD + (4+8) GB Ram + 2GB AMD radeon 8750 +etc )


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 10, 2014)

how many partitions do you have? just 2? are all primary?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 10, 2014)

^ nope, 4, and all are primary which is the max no of partitions possible.   [MENTION=113025]mastercool8695[/MENTION] - yeah, you may delete that dos partition but while creating a new one, keep in mind it has to be logical, not primary.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 10, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^ nope, 4, and all are primary which is the max no of partitions possible.   [MENTION=113025]mastercool8695[/MENTION] - yeah, you may delete that dos partition but while creating a new one, keep in mind it has to be logical, not primary.



thanks. 
BTW, primary cannot be created too. 
and there are 4 partitions of whom :
E : 1000MB : Primary  ----------------- Contains the freedos 
C: 232GB : System, boot, Page File , Active, Crash Dump, Primary partition
D: 231GB : logical Drive
1000 MB :OEM Partition. -------------------- don't know what it contains

so there are practically, two OEM partitions.
one is the last one 
another is the first one. 

the last one doesn't have any drive letter and it also not visible in the "My Computer"

so, what should I do ?
also, the right click menu for the last 1000MB OEM partition only has "Help" option.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 10, 2014)

can you post the screenshot of easeus partition manager?


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 10, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> can you post the screenshot of easeus partition manager?



I am not even using it. 
will download and post a screenshot.
wait.

- - - Updated - - -

EDIT: please tell me if the Windows tool screenshot will work. instead of that


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 10, 2014)

upload it.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 10, 2014)

mastercool8695 said:


> thanks.
> BTW, primary cannot be created too.
> and there are 4 partitions of whom :
> E : 100MB : Primary  ----------------- Contains the freedos
> ...



That's the recovery partition (DOS) in your case. How did you deduce that 100MB is the one containing DOS ?


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 11, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> That's the recovery partition (DOS) in your case. How did you deduce that 100MB is the one containing DOS ?



sorry its actually 1000 MB , skipped a zero by mistake . sorry 

and the drive has files, i opened a txt file and it read the terms and conditions for using the freedos system......
so, it must be the DOS drive. 
also the Laptop came with DOS. so. 
do you think its something else ?

i downloaded Easus partition trial, will upload the screenshot ASAP.


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 11, 2014)

Getting 0xc000007b error on watchdogs . Will reinstalling windows get rid of it?


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 11, 2014)

Win Disk Partition Tool:


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/M7LkOba.png


Easeus :


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/haqfmTl.png


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 11, 2014)

did you try shrinking D drive in order to save space?


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 11, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> did you try shrinking D drive in order to save space?



so, should i delete the E drive ?
but how to backup that drive? 
and Do i need to backup ?

yes, i tried shrinking, 
1. when i tried 100Gb shrink (at that time 130GB was free) , it showed error, but i was using the PC at that time so, maybe it was because of the usage
2. when i tried 10 GB, it did shrink almost within 1 minute.

- - - Updated - - -



also, when the C drive had 160 GB free, i tried to shrink it too, but the Windows disk Partition tool said that i can only shrink 5 GB of space in the C Drive.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 11, 2014)

is it possible to uninstall skype and unmerge it from ms account?

i want to install and run separate skype (like in windows 7)


----------



## amjath (Jun 11, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> is it possible to uninstall skype and unmerge it from ms account?
> 
> i want to install and run separate skype (like in windows 7)



Easy
*support.skype.com/en/faq/FA12211/how-do-i-unlink-my-skype-and-microsoft-or-facebook-accounts
u can log in using skype or ms account now


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 11, 2014)

amjath said:


> Easy
> *support.skype.com/en/faq/FA12211/how-do-i-unlink-my-skype-and-microsoft-or-facebook-accounts
> u can log in using skype or ms account now



Ok...this was for unlink
but what about installing separate skype...as I don't want to use the integrated skype


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> Ok...this was for unlink
> but what about installing separate skype...as I don't want to use the integrated skype



you can download and install skype from the website. it will be separate.

- - - Updated - - -



mastercool8695 said:


> so, should i delete the E drive ?
> but how to backup that drive?
> and Do i need to backup ?
> 
> ...



shrink using EASEUS partition manager. not the inbuilt tool. it often creates troubles.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 11, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> you can download and install skype from the website. it will be separate.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



and delete the E Drive ? 
because I cannot install Linux on the same partition, right ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 11, 2014)

why not try linux on virtual box? i dont know deleting E drive will have any bad impact.


----------



## amjath (Jun 12, 2014)

I installed yesterdays update and loading screen is incredibly fast. But in the Welcome screen it is taking too much time to load. Any solution to reduce this


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 12, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> why not try linux on virtual box? i dont know deleting E drive will have any bad impact.



tried on virtual box, and it creats hell lot of troubles. 
and i really want Linux on the base of the system 
could even get rid of Windows. 
I might go <Linux only> on my PC further on as well, since its giving lot of Bluescreens now and then. 

how to take backup? i mean there are so many ways, which one do you recommend ?
copy paste ??


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 12, 2014)

if it  some documents,movies etc ,then just copy and paste


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 13, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> if it  some documents,movies etc ,then just copy and paste



no, it containd the freedos. 
I think its available for free on the internet.


----------



## kaz (Jun 13, 2014)

My Firefox keeps crashing ever since I upgraded to win 8.1. I have updated it from ver 29 to ver. 30 and disabled all add-ons still it crashes every single minute even with just one tab open 

Any idea what's wrong?


----------



## theserpent (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm on windows 8.1 how do i update to update 1 
PS-I am new to windows8


----------



## amjath (Jun 14, 2014)

theserpent said:


> I'm on windows 8.1 how do i update to update 1
> PS-I am new to windows8


windows 8.1 update 1 is via windows update. so manually check for updates. 

Are you sure u r on windows 8.1 update 1?? if not right click any metro apps, if u see classic dropdown for uninstall or unpin, then u r on update 1.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 14, 2014)

amjath said:


> windows 8.1 update 1 is via windows update. so manually check for updates.
> 
> Are you sure u r on windows 8.1 update 1?? if not right click any metro apps, if u see classic dropdown for uninstall or unpin, then u r on update 1.


Im 100% sure im not on update 1 i dont have the start menu nor the power button on metro interface


----------



## amjath (Jun 14, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Im 100% sure im not on update 1 i dont have the start menu nor the power button on metro interface


did u check the windows update


----------



## theserpent (Jun 14, 2014)

amjath said:


> did u check the windows update



Anyway I had just found the update,it looks like its downloaded 100% AND still downloading.. lets hope it finshes and updates 


I just can't understand how to use WIN 8


----------



## amjath (Jun 14, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Anyway I had just found the update,it looks like its downloaded 100% AND still downloading.. lets hope it finshes and updates
> 
> 
> I just can't understand how to use WIN 8



Just few minutes with it and its easy.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 14, 2014)

Guys doesn't update 1 have the start menu  ? I updated to update 1


----------



## amjath (Jun 14, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Guys doesn't update 1 have the start menu  ? I updated to update 1



It doesn't wait till Next big update


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 14, 2014)

Hello Guys, Is there a win store app which plays slideshow in this type ? 


*i1272.photobucket.com/albums/y394/ariftwister/Screenshot40_zps35c912df.png (many pics in 1 frame)

and when snapped,


*i1272.photobucket.com/albums/y394/ariftwister/Screenshot47_zps3c9fe4a9.png (4 pics in 1 frame)


PS: these screenies were taken in Windows photos app in Win 8
but after upgrading to win 8.1 photos app also upgraded automatically and hence i get these if i play slideshow

*i1272.photobucket.com/albums/y394/ariftwister/Screenshot48_zpsf3f01d62.png  (only 1 pic per frame)

and when snapped

*i1272.photobucket.com/albums/y394/ariftwister/Screenshot49_zps06647c00.png (only 1 pic per frame)

so any other 3 party app having the functionality ?


----------



## theserpent (Jun 15, 2014)

My  lappy has two A/CS both are the same,But these accounts dont show up in settings  how do i remove one?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 15, 2014)

theserpent said:


> My  lappy has two A/CS both are the same,But these accounts dont show up in settings  how do i remove one?



press windows+C and search for 'accounts' and select 'add ,delete and manage other user accounts' and then you can delete the account you want.


----------



## kml420 (Jul 16, 2014)

Windows 7 came after Vista. Very few people liked Vista. Win 7 is awesome and somehow is an improvement over Win Vista. Microsoft is focusing on windows 9. Feeling Hopeful


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 16, 2014)

Is there any software similar to netguard for Windows 8 ? For some reasons it is not working on win 8 but working on Win 7


----------



## rockfella (Jul 25, 2014)

I am on 8.1 Pro and I am loving it!


----------



## topgear (Jul 26, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Is there any software similar to netguard for Windows 8 ? For some reasons it is not working on win 8 but working on Win 7



NetWorx : bandwidth monitor, connection speed test & traffic usage log


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 26, 2014)

topgear said:


> NetWorx : bandwidth monitor, connection speed test & traffic usage log


But it doesn't shows which app/software is using my bandwidth. I need that functionality mainly!!!


----------



## amjath (Jul 26, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> But it doesn't shows which app/software is using my bandwidth. I need that functionality mainly!!!



[strike]Windows resource manager does that, why do u need a app then[/strike]

dumb me


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 26, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> But it doesn't shows which app/software is using my bandwidth. I need that functionality mainly!!!



use netbalancer.


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 26, 2014)

^ for Netbalancer not working for me.. It says 0.0 bytes. I cant see any activity. Whereas networx shows current usage and speed.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 27, 2014)

^may be a restart would help?


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 27, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> ^may be a restart would help?


Restarted many times after that. Can't figure out what's wrong!!


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 27, 2014)

was it the latest version? can you post a screenshot?


----------



## amjath (Jul 27, 2014)

Guys had some issues like icons and thumbnails are not showing so i did sfc /scannow
I got some files corrupted messages in log and cant fix some files mentioned in log. Now what should I do. I'm in Windows 8.1 update 1. Shall i do a refresh using windows 8.1 disk



Spoiler



2014-07-27 23:27:41, Info                  CSI    0000085f Ignoring duplicate ownership for directory [l:56{28}]"\??\C:\WINDOWS\system\Speech" in component Windows-Media-SpeechSynthesis-WinRT, Version = 6.3.9600.16384, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_INTEL (0), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral

2014-07-27 23:27:42, Info                  CSI    00000860 [SR] Verify complete
2014-07-27 23:27:42, Info                  CSI    00000861 [SR] Repairing 1 components
2014-07-27 23:27:42, Info                  CSI    00000862 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-07-27 23:27:42, Info                  CSI    00000863 Hashes for file member \SystemRoot\WinSxS\amd64_prncacla.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.16384_none_9590ba64d5b91f79\Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB do not match actual file [l:36{18}]"Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB" :
  Found: {l:32 b:CNDII5rrpyMibx3PEeNFGWRnPKfpV76OSvptH3G0vCU=} Expected: {l:32 b:n520k714Uu3utHa5JGQ6HQYbZphKhlMWq5pEmfnCDuw=}
2014-07-27 23:27:42, Info                  CSI    00000864 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:36{18}]"Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB" of prncacla.inf, Version = 6.3.9600.16384, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type = [l:24{12}]"driverUpdate", TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch
2014-07-27 23:27:42, Info                  CSI    00000865 Hashes for file member \SystemRoot\WinSxS\amd64_prncacla.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.16384_none_9590ba64d5b91f79\Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB do not match actual file [l:36{18}]"Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB" :
  Found: {l:32 b:CNDII5rrpyMibx3PEeNFGWRnPKfpV76OSvptH3G0vCU=} Expected: {l:32 b:n520k714Uu3utHa5JGQ6HQYbZphKhlMWq5pEmfnCDuw=}
2014-07-27 23:27:42, Info                  CSI    00000866 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:36{18}]"Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB" of prncacla.inf, Version = 6.3.9600.16384, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type = [l:24{12}]"driverUpdate", TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch
2014-07-27 23:27:42, Info                  CSI    00000867 [SR] This component was referenced by [l:186{93}]"Microsoft-Windows-Printer-Drivers-Package~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~6.3.9600.16384.INF_prncacla"
2014-07-27 23:27:42, Info                  CSI    00000868 [SR] Repair complete
2014-07-27 23:27:42, Info                  CSI    00000869 [SR] Committing transaction
2014-07-27 23:27:42, Info                  CSI    0000086a Creating NT transaction (seq 2), objectname [6]"(null)"
2014-07-27 23:27:42, Info                  CSI    0000086b Created NT transaction (seq 2) result 0x00000000, handle @0x34c
2014-07-27 23:27:42, Info                  CSI    0000086c@2014/7/27:17:57:42.638 Beginning NT transaction commit...
2014-07-27 23:27:42, Info                  CSI    0000086d@2014/7/27:17:57:42.993 CSI perf trace:
CSIPERF:TXCOMMIT;392217
2014-07-27 23:27:42, Info                  CSI    0000086e [SR] Verify and Repair Transaction completed. All files and registry keys listed in this transaction  have been successfully repaired
2014-07-27 23:29:45, Info                  CBS    Trusted Installer is shutting down because: SHUTDOWN_REASON_AUTOSTOP
2014-07-27 23:29:45, Info                  CBS    TiWorker signaled for shutdown, going to exit.
2014-07-27 23:29:45, Info                  CBS    Ending the TiWorker main loop.
2014-07-27 23:29:45, Info                  CBS    Starting TiWorker finalization.
2014-07-27 23:29:45, Info                  CBS    Ending the TrustedInstaller main loop.
2014-07-27 23:29:45, Info                  CBS    Starting TrustedInstaller finalization.
2014-07-27 23:29:45, Info                  CBS    Ending TrustedInstaller finalization.
2014-07-27 23:29:45, Info                  CBS    Ending TiWorker finalization.


----------



## topgear (Jul 28, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Restarted many times after that. Can't figure out what's wrong!!



make sure you configured the program properly or you can use windows good old Resource Monitor. Alternatively try out AnVir Task Manager Pro.


----------



## amjath (Jul 28, 2014)

amjath said:


> Guys had some issues like icons and thumbnails are not showing so i did sfc /scannow
> I got some files corrupted messages in log and cant fix some files mentioned in log. Now what should I do. I'm in Windows 8.1 update 1. Shall i do a refresh using windows 8.1 disk
> 
> 
> ...



Guy splease help!!!

In adittion to this. I have a Windows 8.1 ISO file, if i burn the file on a disk and do a OS refresh then should I need to download all the updates after Windows 8.1 refresh [Windows 8.1 update 1 + other monthly updates]

- - - Updated - - -



> If your PC isn't performing as well as it once did, and you don't know why, you can refresh your PC without deleting any of your personal files or changing your settings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-8/restore-refresh-reset-pc :'(


----------



## kaz (Jul 28, 2014)

Is it happening in all folders or some specific ones?


----------



## amjath (Jul 28, 2014)

kaz said:


> Is it happening in all folders or some specific ones?



all files and some folders, the reason is some files got corrupted, sfc scannow cannot restore it.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 28, 2014)

tried an earlier restore point?


----------



## amjath (Jul 28, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> tried an earlier restore point?



No didnt do it yet, last thing i did was uninstalling Nero 8 :/


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 28, 2014)

goto folder options>>view and then restore defaults. apply and click ok. and see whether the problem persists or not.


----------



## kaz (Jul 28, 2014)

I had this problem too... Uninstalling K-Lite codec worked...

- - - Updated - - -

Also once in downloads folder thumbnails were not showing up, that was because of some corrupt downloaded files.....


----------



## amjath (Jul 28, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> goto folder options>>view and then restore defaults. apply and click ok. and see whether the problem persists or not.


Folder options not highlighted


kaz said:


> I had this problem too... Uninstalling K-Lite codec worked...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Also once in downloads folder thumbnails were not showing up, that was because of some corrupt downloaded files.....


K lite huh, Nero asked me to restart I didn't, now I'm paying the price


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 28, 2014)

amjath said:


> Folder options not highlighted



i didnt get you!


----------



## amjath (Jul 28, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> i didnt get you!


Folder options in view tab not showing


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 28, 2014)

search for 'folder options'.


----------



## amjath (Jul 28, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> search for 'folder options'.



*i.imgur.com/0FiyQY0.png

- - - Updated - - -

folder options not highlighted, gonna do system restore and report back


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 28, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/XyzxJlu.jpg?1


----------



## amjath (Jul 28, 2014)

^ search doesn't work too it freezes,  control panel is empty


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 28, 2014)

try in safe mode


----------



## amjath (Jul 28, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> try in safe mode


system restore is in progress.
Bit defender internet security said disinfection in progress many times but never told me what it is doing. Whether bit defender is the culprit?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 28, 2014)

system restore with bitdefender on? most probably it will fail! btw, which version of bitdefender?


----------



## amjath (Jul 28, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> system restore with bitdefender on? most probably it will fail! btw, which version of bitdefender?



You are right, it failed. Bitdefender internet security 2015 [giveaway keys]

- - - Updated - - -

shall I turn it off and try??


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 28, 2014)

try folder options from safe mode. if no success, try restore from safe mode(i am not sure whether restore works in safemode or not.) . or else if everything fails, try restore by disabling bitdefender.


----------



## amjath (Jul 28, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> try folder options from safe mode. if no success, try restore from safe mode(i am not sure whether restore works in safemode or not.) . or else if everything fails, try restore by disabling bitdefender.



thank you so much, system restore via safe mode helped


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 28, 2014)

amjath said:


> thank you so much, system restore via safe mode helped



you are welcome . glad your problem is solved


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 29, 2014)

amjath said:


> thank you so much, system restore via safe mode helped


Glad it's solved. Btw who is the culprit behind this?


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 29, 2014)

topgear said:


> make sure you configured the program properly or you can use windows good old Resource Monitor. Alternatively try out AnVir Task Manager Pro.



- - - Updated - - -

Okay Guys, now NetBalancer is working properly. Though i did a whole backup and restore !! Anyway its working properly now. 

- - - Updated - - -



ariftwister said:


> Hello Guys, Is there a win store app which plays slideshow in this type ?
> 
> 
> *i1272.photobucket.com/albums/y394/ariftwister/Screenshot40_zps35c912df.png (many pics in 1 frame)
> ...



Help Please....Anyone ???


----------



## amjath (Jul 29, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Glad it's solved. Btw who is the culprit behind this?


I guess its Nero, it's still in my PC since I restored my PC. Have to uninstall and restart when asked  or may be its bitdefender


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 30, 2014)

Update : NetBalancer Does not work with Wifi tethering, USB tethering. But works well with USB 3G Dongle !!


----------



## kaz (Jul 30, 2014)

Works with wifi though


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 30, 2014)

kaz said:


> Works with wifi though



for you?

- - - Updated - - -



amjath said:


> I guess its Nero, it's still in my PC since I restored my PC. Have to uninstall and restart when asked  or may be its bitdefender



I Didnt Knew that ignoring restart for uninstall/install have this much consequences..


----------



## kaz (Jul 30, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> for you?



Yup...I use it see which applications on my PC are using how much data


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 30, 2014)

kaz said:


> Yup...I use it see which applications on my PC are using how much data



OK.. my problem may be due to CM


----------



## topgear (Aug 1, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Okay Guys, now NetBalancer is working properly. Though i did a whole backup and restore !! Anyway its working properly now.
> 
> ...



This might help you :
Windows 8 Photo APP not working. - Microsoft Community


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 3, 2014)

topgear said:


> This might help you :
> Windows 8 Photo APP not working. - Microsoft Community



Nope.. My Photos App is working perfectly. I want a similar app like windows 8 photos app because windows 8.1 photos app is missing that feature.


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 6, 2014)

What are the Differences between Windows 8 and Windows 8.1
I want to Downgrade my Windows 8.1 to Windows 8. Any Suggestions ?


----------



## topgear (Aug 7, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Nope.. My Photos App is working perfectly. I want a similar app like windows 8 photos app because windows 8.1 photos app is missing that feature.



try PhotoWeaver.


----------



## amjath (Aug 7, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> What are the Differences between Windows 8 and Windows 8.1
> I want to Downgrade my Windows 8.1 to Windows 8. Any Suggestions ?



list of changes  from user POV
*www.digit.in/forum/software-q/157778-windows-8-thread-35.html#post2020513
*www.digit.in/forum/software-q/157778-windows-8-thread-35.html#post2020744

why do u want to downgrade


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 7, 2014)

The reason I want to Downgrade is, I am Having Serious Lagging in Windows Taskbar UI while USB tethering is ON. The same issue didnot happen in Windows 8


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 15, 2014)

God, I hate Windows 8 so much.. I was not able to connect to hostel WiFi for 2 days but my roommate (win 7 laptop) can connect it without any problem. I was refusing to believe win 8 was the problem, then under his advice I installed Win 7 as dual boot. After booting into win 7, I installed WLAN driver (the same driver used for win 8) and in the first attempt itself I got connected to the hostel WiFi. I dont know why ms messed win 8 so badly.


----------



## amjath (Aug 15, 2014)

^ its a known issue with win8 and some router+win8.1 issue. It's fixed in win8.1u1


----------



## topgear (Aug 16, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> God, I hate Windows 8 so much.. I was not able to connect to hostel WiFi for 2 days but my roommate (win 7 laptop) can connect it without any problem. I was refusing to believe win 8 was the problem, then under his advice I installed Win 7 as dual boot. After booting into win 7, I installed WLAN driver (the same driver used for win 8) and in the first attempt itself I got connected to the hostel WiFi. *I dont know why ms messed win 8 so badly*.



Vista was a messed up os and that's why we got win 7. So MS released another messed up os ie win 8 to release a great os like win 9


----------



## jatt (Aug 17, 2014)

Hi,

I want to install win 8 on my Toshiba machine,
How can or from where can i get ISO of Win 8 and please give full procedure how to do that and what about license.Thanks


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 17, 2014)

topgear said:


> Vista was a messed up os and that's why we got win 7. So MS released another messed up os ie win 8 to release a great os like win 9



They better give me Win 9 free to compensate the ill effect of Win 8. 

- - - Updated - - -



amjath said:


> ^ its a known issue with win8 and some router+win8.1 issue. It's fixed in win8.1u1



Are you sure its fixed ? I was in Win 8.1u1 when this happened.


----------



## amjath (Aug 17, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> They better give me Win 9 free to compensate the ill effect of Win 8.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


My friend had this wifi problem, its fixed after an update


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 19, 2014)

Once again MS screwed by pushing OS crashing Update.. Guys dont update to latest august update of Win 8.1


----------



## amjath (Aug 19, 2014)

I did, no problem at all, what issue u have exactly? Crashes?


----------



## topgear (Aug 20, 2014)

jatt said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to install win 8 on my Toshiba machine,
> How can or from where can i get ISO of Win 8 and please give full procedure how to do that and what about license.Thanks



Make sure your pc /  laptop meets the system requirements of windows 8 :
System requirements - Microsoft Windows

The pick up and but the edition that's most appropriate for you :
Get Windows - Microsoft Windows


----------



## $hadow (Aug 25, 2014)

Code 31

This device is not working properly because Windows cannot load the drivers required for this device. (Code 31)
I am getting this error on my y510p
Any idea how to fix this?


----------



## amjath (Aug 25, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Code 31
> 
> This device is not working properly because Windows cannot load the drivers required for this device. (Code 31)
> I am getting this error on my y510p
> Any idea how to fix this?


Fix for Code 31
sorry had to do that


----------



## kaz (Aug 25, 2014)

amjath said:


> Fix for Code 31
> sorry had to do that



WoW thats amazing


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 26, 2014)

amjath said:


> Fix for Code 31
> sorry had to do that


Lol.. That's pretty cool!


----------



## $hadow (Aug 26, 2014)

amjath said:


> Fix for Code 31
> sorry had to do that



I already googled it but these problem do not work out what i was looking for. I had problem which says code 31 sensors not loading. But never mind I got the sensors working back to normal.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 2, 2014)

Now I am getting some weird problems with this OS. Sometimes in some dark colored websites I get some graining. Its not much and not very noticeable but its there. Reinstalled the GPU drivers but no use.


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 4, 2014)

Can i install from an iso image of win 8.1.1 just by mounting through daemon tools?? Or is a separate media like DVD or pen drive needed??


----------



## kaz (Sep 4, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Can i install from an iso image of win 8.1.1 just by mounting through daemon tools??


Don't think so


> Or is a separate media like DVD or pen drive needed??


This sounds familiar 
use Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool - Home


----------



## amjath (Sep 4, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Can i install from an iso image of win 8.1.1 just by mounting through daemon tools?? Or is a separate media like DVD or pen drive needed??



Hope this helps

installation - How can I install Windows 8 on my HDD without the use of a USB or DVD? - Super User


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 4, 2014)

kaz said:


> Don't think so
> 
> This sounds familiar
> use Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool - Home





amjath said:


> Hope this helps
> 
> installation - How can I install Windows 8 on my HDD without the use of a USB or DVD? - Super User



thank yous to both of yous 

will get back after reading and facing any difficulties.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 5, 2014)

there is this optional windows update KB2975719 of 171 mb. What is it? Have you'll installed it?


----------



## amjath (Sep 5, 2014)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> there is this optional windows update KB2975719 of 171 mb. What is it? Have you'll installed it?



August 2014 update rollup for Windows RT 8.1, Windows 8.1, and Windows Server 2012 R2
I guess I did. IMO looking at the changes and bug fixes, doesnt look very important so thats y it is optional


----------



## amjath (Sep 12, 2014)

Bezelless Windows
Leaked Windows 9 screenshots reveal the future of the desktop | The Verge


----------



## snap (Oct 1, 2014)

Windows 10 announced


----------



## amjath (Oct 1, 2014)

snap said:


> Windows 10 announced


Damn no windows 9. They let us think that "wow windows 10 released still I'm stuck at windows 8"


----------



## topgear (Oct 6, 2014)

The plan of M$ will never work unless they force the users like making DX12 windows 10 exclusive.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 19, 2014)

everytime i install a program on my laptop with windows 8.1, it becomes blurred and i have to disable display scaling.
is there a universal setting?


----------



## pranav0091 (Oct 20, 2014)

topgear said:


> The plan of M$ will never work unless they force the users like making DX12 windows 10 exclusive.



Its not a mental plan. THe bigger reasons being some silly programs that were coded as (of course MS doesnt agree, but then marketing speak surely wouldnt want to let go of any chance to market bigger numbers)

        String version = System.getProperty("os.version");
        if (name.equals("solaris") || name.equals("SunOS")) {
            name = "solaris";
        } else if (name.startsWith("windows")) {
            name = "windows";
*  if (name.startsWith("windows 9")) {*
                if (version.startsWith("4.0")) {
                    version = "95";
                } else if (version.startsWith("4.9")) {
                    version = "me";
                } else {
                    assert version.startsWith("4.1");
                    version = "98";
                }
            } else {
                if (version.startsWith("4.0")) {
                    version = "nt4";
                } else if (version.startsWith("5.0")) {
                    version = "2000";
                } else if (version.startsWith("5.1")) {
                    version = "xp";
                } else if (version.startsWith("5.2")) {
                    version = "2003";
                }
            }


----------



## amjath (Oct 20, 2014)

^ thats the valid reason as per many tech sites


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 30, 2014)

I cannot login to flipkart. Because i have used google credentials to login. Now this happens only with chrome. How to fix this?
View attachment 14927


----------



## amjath (Oct 30, 2014)

^ class briefing and cookies from the beginning


----------



## rockfella (Dec 10, 2014)

It is time for a Windows 10 (Technical preview) thread. I used the evaluation copy and we have a winner by microsoft!

*i57.tinypic.com/2573o5g.jpg

*i61.tinypic.com/2lx9xmh.jpg


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 12, 2015)

Guys, how to Change user directory to some other Hard drive (like J. I Dont want it in C. Previously I used to change the locations of folders such as My Pictures, My videos, My Downloads, My Documents it was working well but still some programs use C:/user/arif and store the files there!! How to change the whole user Directory ??


----------



## amjath (Apr 13, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Guys, how to Change user directory to some other Hard drive (like J. I Dont want it in C. Previously I used to change the locations of folders such as My Pictures, My videos, My Downloads, My Documents it was working well but still some programs use C:/user/arif and store the files there!! How to change the whole user Directory ??



Hope this helps

Move C:\Users directory to D:\Users â€” Documentation: Windows 0.1.0 documentation


----------



## gameranand (Apr 20, 2015)

Oh God. Now when I am comfortable with Start Screen, they are bringing back the old one ?? I hope they bring a setting for it to be like Win 8.1 as well.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 20, 2015)

^^I don't think preview has a option for this.


----------



## amjath (Apr 20, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Oh God. Now when I am comfortable with Start Screen, they are bringing back the old one ?? I hope they bring a setting for it to be like Win 8.1 as well.



there is a option to choose.

*winsupersite.com/windows-10/windows-10-tip-swap-between-start-menu-and-start-screen


----------



## gameranand (Apr 20, 2015)

amjath said:


> there is a option to choose.
> 
> *winsupersite.com/windows-10/windows-10-tip-swap-between-start-menu-and-start-screen



Oh thats a good news.


----------



## Lenny (Apr 25, 2015)

Windows 10 looking great... Another familiarization phase needed for this one. Hoping there's not much catching up needed from 8.1 to 10.


----------



## Shah (Jun 6, 2015)

Can I activate a Windows 8.1 Pro installation with a Windows 8 Pro key?



Spoiler



I am having Windows 8.1 Core installed and a Windows 8 pro key. I want to upgrade to Windows 8.1 Pro. I was just wondering if I could upgrade my Win8.1 Core to Win8.1 Pro using some *ahem* ISO and then activate it using the Win8 Pro (genuine) key I have. 

If it is possible, Can the Win8 Pro key be used in Win8.1 Pro installation wizard itself? Or do I have to use a generic key and later activate it after installation?

Fresh Install is not an option as I don't want to lose all the programs I have installed and the customizations. Also, I don't want to Install Win8 Pro and then upgrade to Win8.1 Pro. That'll be longer process.



Have created a thread here *www.digit.in/forum/software-q/191873-activating-windows-8-1-pro-windows-8-pro-key.html#post2232011


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 6, 2015)

i don't think so.to upgrade win 8.1 core to 8.1 pro you need to enter 8.1 pro key.
Upgrading Windows 8.1 to 8.1 Pro fails with "This key won't work. Check it and try again, or try a different key" - Super User


> Note: If you're running Windows 8, you must use a Windows 8 Pro product key and not a Windows 8.1 Pro product key. If you are running Windows 8.1, then you must use a Windows 8.1 Pro product key.


----------



## aaruni (Jun 6, 2015)

People be reserving Win 10 already. How ?


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 6, 2015)

aaruni said:


> People be reserving Win 10 already. How ?


It's rolled out by Microsoft. There will be a WIN10 icon on notification tray. From there you can reserve it.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 6, 2015)

aaruni said:


> People be reserving Win 10 already. How ?


More of a way for them to create awareness. Digital downloads can't really run "out of stock" hence they've started it now.


----------



## aaruni (Jun 6, 2015)

But wasn't it that the free upgrade would be a limited period thing ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 6, 2015)

That is for 1 year after launch AFAIK. No reason to panic reserve now.


----------



## amjath (Jun 7, 2015)

aaruni said:


> But wasn't it that the free upgrade would be a limited period thing ?


If you reserve, you will get a early access to download the update


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 7, 2015)

So guys, I am happy user of Cucusoft Netguard in my windows 8 Lappy. The thing is that, Netguard doesn't work for me in Windows 8.1 even after downloading latest version of Netguard. So i want alternative software to Netguard. So this feature of net guard shows all the process/app which consumes my data at real time.

*i.imgur.com/2lRzVOm.jpg

I have tried, DU meter, Networx some other bandwidth monitoring tools, yet they lack this function.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 7, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> So guys, I am happy user of Cucusoft Netguard in my windows 8 Lappy. The thing is that, Netguard doesn't work for me in Windows 8.1 even after downloading latest version of Netguard. So i want alternative software to Netguard. So this feature of net guard shows all the process/app which consumes my data at real time.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/2lRzVOm.jpg
> 
> I have tried, DU meter, Networx some other bandwidth monitoring tools, yet they lack this function.



Do you really need to monitor all the processes all the time ? 
If not, this feature is already built into the resource monitor tool in windows (not the cumulative statistics, but the process-wise monitoring).


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 8, 2015)

pranav0091 said:


> Do you really need to monitor all the processes all the time ?
> If not, this feature is already built into the resource monitor tool in windows (not the cumulative statistics, but the process-wise monitoring).



I don't want to monitor all the process. Lets say my browsing speed is slow, but the Netmeter says I am getting good speed, then i'll check that process window, then I get to know, which program is updating in the background. If its unnecessary update, then i'll cancel it.

Just looked into resource monitor tool. Its very clumsy and confusing. There are lot of process of chrome itself.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 8, 2015)

that is not a foolproof solution.many times some softwares use svchost.exe process to download/upload & you can not simply know which program is using this service.it is better to turn off automatic update(or set them to notify only mode) when installing any software.for browsers & flash player though it is recommended to leave auto update on unless you are confident about your AV/security setup.


----------



## Faun (Jun 8, 2015)

All set with new installation. Future proof.

*i.imgur.com/TY7Z8tf.png


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 8, 2015)

Faun said:


> All set with new installation. Future proof.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/TY7Z8tf.png



*cdn.meme.am/images/300x/4742169.jpg


----------



## amjath (Jun 24, 2015)

Guys, one of our forum member  [MENTION=316856]senthilsubbu[/MENTION] asked a question via pm. So I answered it, but need confirmation whether I was right or wrong. So please read it and let me know if I'm wrong or not.



			
				senthilsubbu said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I have lenovo  laptop came with preinstalled windows  8 (OEM copy).But later at some point I installed windows 7(not genuine).Presently I neither have back up  copy  of windows 8 which  came with my laptop nor the key.But I heared some body told that the key is stored in bios.Is it true,if is it so can you give me the link for Windows 8.1 iso download link from microsoft .I could not find the anything like that in microsoft website.
> 
> Regards
> SenthilSubbu


Hi Senthil,

Follow the below link.

How to Download the Windows 8.1 ISO image using a Windows 8 key

And download the iso.

When the product key asked, use the generic key 

XHQ8N-C3MCJ-RQXB6-WCHYG-C9WKB*

And download it.

Use the iso to install the os, your os will find the key from BIOS and installs it.

Gonna post this in windows 8 thread, for clarification.


----------



## Faun (Jun 24, 2015)

[MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION]
But he shouldn't have to enter any key at all during installation as the key will be fetched at first boot itself.

Will a clean install of Windows 8 recognize an OEM license/product key? - Super User


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 25, 2015)

There are 2 standard win 8 versions---"core" & "pro" for which standard iso images are available from microsoft.However many OEMs like HP use "SL" version of win 8 which is not standard & if you try to install using any standard version iso the install will fail as the embedded key in bios will look for "SL" version of win 8.


----------



## amjath (Jun 25, 2015)

Faun said:


> [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION]
> But he shouldn't have to enter any key at all during installation as the key will be fetched at first boot itself.
> 
> Will a clean install of Windows 8 recognize an OEM license/product key? - Super User


Yeah, the product key I mentioned is for downloading using the generic key. As you said installing didn't need a key.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 25, 2015)

yeah the key is not required.


----------



## Shah (Jul 5, 2015)

For the past week or so, I am having this weird issue with Shutdown. When I click Shutdown, Nothing happens for 2-3 minutes and then only the "Shutting down" screen appears. It was working fine until I messed up with the Virtual Memory & Paging settings. I guess the delay is because of some paging activity in the background. I have reverted back the changes I made, still this isn't fixed. 

Have anyone faced such issues before? Is there any fix for this?

BTW, I'm on Windows 8.1 Pro x64 (Genuine)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 6, 2015)

my computer properties--performance info & tools(left side)--view performance details in event log.this is the way to see issues slowing pc shutdown & startup in win 7,should be similar in win 8 too.


----------



## Shah (Jul 6, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> my computer properties--performance info & tools(left side)--view performance details in event log.this is the way to see issues slowing pc shutdown & startup in win 7,should be similar in win 8 too.



The performance & tools is not there in Windows 8.1


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 7, 2015)

open event viewer,go to application & services logs--microsoft--windows--diagnostic performance--operational.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 7, 2015)

is there a USB Plugged/Unplugged log available in 8.1? my mouse keeps disconnecting mid gaming and I want to check how often the mouse disconnects. I haven't checked the Event Log yet.


----------



## gemini90 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hey, where can i buy a legal copy of windows 8.1 in delhi? And the price? If not, anywhere online? Can it be installed on external hdd?


----------



## andy_65_in (Jan 14, 2016)

want to update free from win 8 to 8.1,i have a 64 bit window 8.will my KIS interfre with  the update.i want to use the window store for that.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 10, 2016)

andy_65_in said:


> want to update free from win 8 to 8.1,i have a 64 bit window 8.will my KIS interfre with  the update.i want to use the window store for that.


It shouldn't interfere with the upgrade, upgrading Windows is almost like upgrading the OS on your phone. Click upgrade & all s/w + setttings carry over.


----------



## andy_65_in (Jul 20, 2016)

My atempts to upgrade to windows 8.1 free failed,after almost 8 hours i just reached 64 %.dnt know whats the hassle


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 20, 2016)

andy_65_in said:


> My atempts to upgrade to windows 8.1 free failed,after almost 8 hours i just reached 64 %.dnt know whats the hassle


Finally an update after so many months. It's stuck at 64% or download getting canceled at 64%?

You could try grabbing a clean ISO of 8.1 and upgrading. Also windows 10 free upgrade offer also ending soon.


----------



## Minion (Jul 20, 2016)

andy_65_in said:


> My atempts to upgrade to windows 8.1 free failed,after almost 8 hours i just reached 64 %.dnt know whats the hassle



Use Media creation tool.

Hurry up Dude free upgrade is ending on 29 jul.


----------



## andy_65_in (Jul 20, 2016)

Started the downlaod using media tool,pathetic speed.probably will shut down this win 8 to 8.1 project forever if the speed is dead slow.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 20, 2016)

andy_65_in said:


> Started the downlaod using media tool,pathetic speed.probably will shut down this win 8 to 8.1 project forever if the speed is dead slow.


Speeds should be good. When we used it initially when offer was out, their servers used to mess up. But now most people always upgraded. I suggest you directly upgrade to Windows 10 if possible


----------



## andy_65_in (Jul 20, 2016)

i dont think window 8 can get 10 free.tried,it won t install


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 21, 2016)

andy_65_in said:


> i dont think window 8 can get 10 free.tried,it won t install


You'll have to get 8.1 and after that download 10. 29th July is the last day the free upgrade offer stays.


----------



## icebags (Jul 21, 2016)

thinking of downloading 10. so, i can download it and make a disc before 29th, but i can install later, right ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 22, 2016)

icebags said:


> thinking of downloading 10. so, i can download it and make a disc before 29th, but i can install later, right ?


I am pretty sure you have to upgrade. Only upgrading makes your Windows 8.1 license a Windows 10 one.


----------



## andy_65_in (Jul 22, 2016)

Installed windows 10 after a marathon 22 hours downloading session.working perfectly with no data loss etc.however nothing very great abt it as i feel.anyway managed it before 29 jul


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 22, 2016)

andy_65_in said:


> Installed windows 10 after a marathon 22 hours downloading session.working perfectly with no data loss etc.however nothing very great abt it as i feel.anyway managed it before 29 jul


Congrats. I worked overnight to install Windows 10 as well. 

Read this : Things to remove/disable in windows 10 : pcmasterrac


----------



## icebags (Jul 22, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> I am pretty sure you have to upgrade. Only upgrading makes your Windows 8.1 license a Windows 10 one.



so, i need to make another 50GB partition just to install 10. i will keep using 8.1 though.

too much work before 29th.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 23, 2016)

icebags said:


> so, i need to make another 50GB partition just to install 10. i will keep using 8.1 though.
> 
> too much work before 29th.


Sounds very redundant. BTW like I said before once you click that update button your license for 8.1 changes to one for 10.

Idk why you'd want 8.1 and 10.


----------



## icebags (Jul 23, 2016)

i thought you can have 8.1 & 10 parallel in 2 partitions. like last time i did with xp and 8. both are active and can be used.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 24, 2016)

icebags said:


> i thought you can have 8.1 & 10 parallel in 2 partitions. like last time i did with xp and 8. both are active and can be used.


You can have there's nothing stopping you but you might run into problems when activating


----------



## icebags (Jul 24, 2016)

well, ms is forcing a lot of stuff & taking away a lot of freedom with 10. this is why i have not upgraded to 10.

so, i should update to 10 or not, i don't want to loose 8.1 license.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 24, 2016)

^^ Your 8.1 license gets converted into a 10 license. Yeah to you should upgrade. There are many scripts available that can block tracking or remove bloat. I've been fairly happy with the upgrade both on laptop and desktop.


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 13, 2017)

thetechfreak said:


> ^^ Your 8.1 license gets converted into a 10 license. Yeah to you should upgrade. There are many scripts available that can block tracking or remove bloat. I've been fairly happy with the upgrade both on laptop and desktop.



There's a caveat !! He can't, if he upgrades a SL version!!


----------



## priyadarshi (Mar 19, 2017)

Recently I purchased a Dell Inspiron 5559 with 64 Bit Windows 10 Home Basic preinstalled. Microsoft and Dell included lots of bloats in this. Now I can't disable automatic update when connected to internet through LAN and bloatwares like cortana are a big headache. So I deleted all my partitions and tried to do a clean install Windows 10 Pro downloaded from Microsoft website using Media Creation Tool but i could not get the option to select Windows 10 Pro or enter the product key instead it installed Windows 10 Home Basic as the product key is embedded into the BIOS.
Now I want to know:
1. How to do a clean install with Windows 10 Pro without first installing Basic and then upgrade to Pro
2. How to get rid of these bloats/apps
3. Whether MS Office 2010 is supported or not
4. How to install 64 Bit Windows 7 Professional on this UEFI system. I tried the Legacy BIOS mode but it shows blue screen and the same disc installs on my desktop perfectly.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 19, 2017)

1.Assuming you have a legitimate win 10 pro key,you have to create a file named ei.cfg & put it inside "sources" folder of win 10 boot media.Open notepad & type the following lines:


> [EditionID]
> Professional
> [Channel]
> Retail
> ...


Then save the file as ei.cfg(remember to change the save as file option to "all files" from "text document files" in the save as dialogue window so notepad does not automatically add .txt to file name).

2.You can't unless you are willing to run various tools almost every month.In win 10 there is no official way to disable automatic updates when connected to internet via lan.You can use this tool created by shewolf of MDL:
wumt.zip - Google Driv

3.According to this,Yes:
*www.keynotesupport.com/windows/microsoft-windows-office-compatibility-chart.shtml

4.Installing Windows 7 on UEFI based computer | Ask the Core Tea


----------



## priyadarshi (Apr 11, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> 1.Assuming you have a legitimate win 10 pro key,you have to create a file named ei.cfg & put it inside "sources" folder of win 10 boot media.Open notepad & type the following lines:
> 
> Then save the file as ei.cfg(remember to change the save as file option to "all files" from "text document files" in the save as dialogue window so notepad does not automatically add .txt to file name).
> 
> ...



Thank you for your reply.


----------

